# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  L'AFNOR dvoile la nouvelle norme de clavier facilitant lcriture du franais

## Olivier Famien

*Souhaitez-vous une refonte du clavier AZERTY pour faciliter la saisie en franais ?*
*Le gouvernement franais souhaite amliorer le clavier franais*

Le clavier anglais  QWERTY  pour les machines  crire a t brevet en 1868. De cette disposition des frappes a t tire celle du clavier franais distingu par les six premires touches alphabtiques du clavier  AZERTY . tant donc une modification lgre du clavier anglais, le clavier franais parait inadapt, selon le ministre de Culture et de la Communication, surtout lorsquil sagit dcrire certains mots et caractres qui sont typiques au franais. 

Pour tayer ces propos, cette entit tatique a publi dans ce mois, un rapport montrant les limites et les consquences dcoulant des dispositions actuelles du clavier franais. Dans un premier temps, lon note par exemple dans ce rapport que le clavier franais actuel noffre pas la possibilit daccentuer les mots en majuscules. Cela a conduit de nombreuses personnes  soutenir le fait quil ne faudrait pas accentuer les majuscules. Mais cet avis reste contest par les institutions telles que lAcadmie franaise et lImprimerie nationale qui soutiennent le contraire. 

En guise dexemple de mots et caractres dont les quivalents en majuscules ne sont pas disponibles sur le clavier, le rapport met en avant la lettre    (c cdille).  ct de ce problme, le rapport souligne galement labsence de caractres permettant dcrire des mots forms de deux ligatures comme les cas de    et    ainsi que leurs quivalents en majuscules    et   .

En abordant le volet des symboles, le rapport soulve le problme dabsence des guillemets sur le clavier, l o les doubles virgules hautes sont prsentes pour montrer que les mots encadrs par ces caractres sont des citations.

En dehors de ces limites manifestes propres au clavier franais actuel, il se trouve galement que  _bien que la disposition "AZERTY" du clavier ne soit utilise quen France et partiellement en Belgique, elle na fait lobjet daucun travail de normalisation_ , soutient le rapport.

Pour le ministre de la Communication, cette absence de normalisation a pour effet de voir  _une grande diversit des claviers proposs par les fabricants sur le march franais : selon que lon utilise tel ou tel systme dexploitation et selon le fabricant du clavier, certaines touches ne sont pas disponibles au mme endroit, ou bien ne sont pas disponibles du tout. Les symboles @ (arobase) ou encore  (euro), pourtant trs utiliss, sont deux exemples, les touches permettant dy accder pouvant tre places  divers endroits dun clavier commercialis en France_ .

LAssociation franaise de normalisation (AFNOR) suit galement le pas et continue en signifiant que cette limite du clavier est  lorigine de nombreux biais,   commencer par des erreurs de prononciation de mots, de noms de lieux et de famille, souvent crits uniquement en capitales .

Face  ces problmes inhrents au clavier franais, plusieurs personnes argueront que ceux-ci peuvent tre combls par les offres logicielles. Mais pour Philippe Magnabosco, chef de projet AFNOR, les compensations offertes par les correcteurs ainsi que les astuces disponibles sur internet sont  des palliatifs insatisfaisants, notamment parce quils impliquent que tous les utilisateurs aient accs aux informations ou disposent de ces logiciels .

Aussi, pour rgler dfinitivement ce problme qui dure depuis des annes, AFNOR a initi un projet visant  recenser tous les manquements du clavier franais actuel entrainant des difficults pour saisir certains mots en franais, mais aussi dans les langues rgionales. Cela, afin de soumettre  terme des directives pour la conception de claviers normaliss permettant dcrire aisment les mots et caractres de la langue franaise. Les rsultats de ce projet doivent tre prsents lt prochain et feront pralablement lobjet dune enqute publique avant dtre mis  la disposition de tous les fabricants.

En outre, pour ceux qui souhaitent conserver la disposition du clavier actuel tout en bnficiant des amliorations futures, Philippe Magnabosco rassure ces derniers en affirmant que  _ce projet peut tre men  bien sans bouleverser la disposition AZERTY  laquelle la plupart des usagers sont habitus_ . Et de complter que  _lobjectif est de donner de nouvelles possibilits, respectueuses des particularismes dcriture, pour rpondre aux besoins du march_ . 

Toutefois, tandis que certaines personnes appellent de tous leurs vux l'amlioration du clavier AZERTY, d'autres personnes se demandent si les limites techniques prsentes sont suffisantes pour entamer une refonte du clavier AZERTY actuel. Quel est votre avis sur la question ? tes-vous pour ou contre une modification du clavier AZERTY ?

 ::fleche::  Tlcharger le rapport du ministre de la Culture et de la Communication

Source : Ministre de la Culture et de la Communication 

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::   Que pensez-vous de la volont du gouvernement franais damliorer le clavier AZERTY ?

 ::fleche::   tes-vous pour ou contre ces amliorations ?

*Voir aussi*

 ::fleche::  Forum Actualits

----------


## Neckara

Rhooo et la disposition bpo ?

Dommage que je puisse pas voter "il suffit d'utiliser un clavier bpo"  ::(: .

----------


## eric.c

Je suis moyennement concern puisque j'utilise un QWERTZ (si si, a existe) mais je ne vois pas bien comment ramener les caractres spciaux indispensables  la frappe du franais  un endroit plus accessible sans rajouter une poigne de touches

----------


## RafCorDel

Bonjour,

Bpo est un excellent clavier  l'ergonomie presque irrprochable mais il est trs loin du clavier Azerty.
Le but n'est pas de rvolutionner mais d'amliorer.
Conserver Azerty en donnant l'accs  des caractres utiliss en franais et qui n'existent pas sur le clavier aujourd'hui.
Personnellement, cela fait des annes que j'attends cela.
J'aime bien les caractres ASCII pour accder  ces caractres inexistants sur le clavier AZERTY mais cela n'est pas des plus fluide au milieu d'une frappe courante de texte, sinon au lieu de l'ASCII, il faut que le correcteur orthographique arrange le texte avec les bons caractres que l'on aurait mal frapps.
Le clavier du Mac est assez judicieux pour les accents, mais il faut aller un peu plus loin pour les autres caractres  ::): 

J'imagine que pour ceux qui n'ont pas besoin de ces caractres cela ne va pas changer grand chose pour eux.

----------


## shugah

J'utilise un clavier BPO depuis des annes maintenant, il rgle tous les problmes mentionns dans le rapport et c'est tellement plus rgonomique  ::P:

----------


## Kropernic

Excusez la question d'un pauvre petit belge mais quels sont les caractres ncessaires  l'criture du franais que vous ne retrouvez pas sur le clavier azerty ???

----------


## EyZox

Si a peut rsoudre le problme du chmage et du terrorisme pourquoi pas ...

----------


## Invit

Pour ma part, ce n'est pas le manque d'accs de certains caractres qui me pose problme (je personnalise la disposition de mes touches avec des scripts autohotkey, c'est vite fait), mais plutt la disposition en biais des touches. Or, le problme est identique avec le qwerty Avec tous les claviers en fait, jusqu'au jour o j'aurai 120   mettre dans un TypeMatrix. ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Excusez la question d'un pauvre petit belge mais quels sont les caractres ncessaires  l'criture du franais que vous ne retrouvez pas sur le clavier azerty ???


  et     etc... bref pas mal de lettre, par vidente  taper.
J'utilise un pilote spcifique, mais il faut se souvenir des lettres et combinaisons, car le clavier ne les indique pas... 

Je pense que sans changer les habitudes des gens (en passant au BEPO) on peut simplement changer le pilote et les infos du clavier pour palier aux manques du clavier AZERTY.

----------


## vanquish

> je ne vois pas bien comment ramener les caractres spciaux indispensables  la frappe du franais  un endroit plus accessible sans rajouter une poigne de touches


Je ne suis pas particulirement favorable  une modification, mais il faut reconnaitre qu'il y a des trucs simples : 
Le $ (et mme la ) sont plus accessibles que le sigle .

Idem pour  dont on ne se sert pas tous les jours.
^ y est 2 fois ( part nous, on fait rarement ^ sans lettre au dessous).
Je ne me rappelle pas la dernire fois que j'ai utilis la touche puissance (au dessus de la tabulation - le "puissance n" n'tant reconnu par quasi aucun logiciel).

Ces caractres pourraient rejoindre des [altGr] pour faire place  des caractres plus souvent utiliss.

Le   droit  sa touche directe alors que - devinette - combien de mots l'utilise ?
Par contre pas de touche directe pour le  beaucoup plus utilis.

Ceci dit, j'ai pris l'habitude de taper comme cela. Je ne suis donc pas pour des changements trop radicaux.

----------


## Kropernic

> et     etc... bref pas mal de lettre, par vidente  taper.
> J'utilise un pilote spcifique, mais il faut se souvenir des lettres et combinaisons, car le clavier ne les indique pas... 
> 
> Je pense que sans changer les habitudes des gens (en passant au BEPO) on peut simplement changer le pilote et les infos du clavier pour palier aux manques du clavier AZERTY.


Ok pour les e dans les o ou a.  C'est vrai que a manque.  Mais honntement, pour qui est-ce vraiment ncessaire ?  Dans ma pratique de tous les jours, les seuls moments o je pourrais en avoir besoin sont lorsque j'cris un mail.  Et outlook fait trs bien la correction tout seul.  Pour les gens dont c'est le mtier d'crire, j'ose croire que leur logiciel de traitement de texte s'en charge aussi trs bien.  Du coup, aller s'emmerder  avoir une touche en plus sur laquelle il faudrait aller spcifiquement appuyer pour produire ce caractre qui n'est en plus pas trs courant, je ne vois pas trop l'intrt.  Cela me va trs bien de devoir appuyer sur une touche de plus, a me fait un peu d'exercice en plus dans mon travail sdentaire ^^.

Les majuscules accentues, a m'a toujours paru bizarre.  Je me souviens avoir appris  l'cole quand j'tais petit (L'cole primaire chez nous, j'sais pas comment a s'appelle en France.  C'est entre 6 et 12 ans si on n'approfondit pas une anne.) qu'on ne mettait pas d'accent sur les majuscules.  Je continue  appliquer cela et a simplifie tout de suite beaucoup de chose de mon ct en plus d'apporter une certaine cohrence car on ne met d'accent sur les majuscules lorsqu'on rempli un formulaire papier au bic (o il est mis tout en haut d'crire en lettre capitales/majuscules).  
Du coup, pourquoi on en mettrait sur une majuscule en dbut de phrase ?? (c'est une vraie question)

Y a juste le  majuscule.  L, j'avoue, je ne sais pas trop.  J'aurais tendance  appliquer la mme rgle que pour les majuscules accentues.  Mais de nouveau, je crois que je n'ai jamais eu besoin d'crire ce caractre.

EDIT : 
Question : Dans ceux favorables au changement, combien d'entre-vous ont appris  frapper  l'aveugle  dix doigts ?

----------


## MHLDBS

Bonjour.
Sans intrt: 
-la saisie des lettres et signes est une faon presque marginale commander un ordinateur (souris, caractres de contrle, voir aussi la manire de saisir sur un clavier chinois)
-Apprendre une nouvelle disposition est fastidieux.
-Reconnaissance vocale et reconnaissance de l'criture manuscrite me paraissent plus efficace.

En somme, gaspillage de l'argent public et combat d'arrire garde franco-franais (a rappelle le concorde, le bebop, le SECAM...)

----------


## Invit

> Pour les gens dont c'est le mtier d'crire, j'ose croire que leur logiciel de traitement de texte s'en charge aussi trs bien.


Non non, on tape le code ascii ou on se dbrouille comme tout le monde. Comme dans tous les mtiers, on utilise le logiciel de traitement de texte qui nous est impos, pas celui qu'on prfre ^^.




> Les majuscules accentues, a m'a toujours paru bizarre.  Je me souviens avoir appris  l'cole quand j'tais petit (L'cole primaire chez nous, j'sais pas comment a s'appelle en France.  C'est entre 6 et 12 ans si on n'approfondit pas une anne.) qu'on ne mettait pas d'accent sur les majuscules.  Je continue  appliquer cela et a simplifie tout de suite beaucoup de chose de mon ct en plus d'apporter une certaine cohrence car on ne met d'accent sur les majuscules lorsqu'on rempli un formulaire papier au bic (o il est mis tout en haut d'crire en lettre capitales/majuscules).  
> Du coup, pourquoi on en mettrait sur une majuscule en dbut de phrase ?? (c'est une vraie question)


Eh bien, selon l'acadmie franaise, ne pas mettre d'accent aux majuscules, c'est autant de fautes d'orthographe. Aprs, si quelqu'un est motiv pour aller faire une manif pour a, j'en suis, mais en attendant on applique ::P:

----------


## Kropernic

> Non non, on tape le code ascii ou on se dbrouille comme tout le monde. Comme dans tous les mtiers, on utilise le logiciel de traitement de texte qui nous est impos, pas celui qu'on prfre ^^.


La question n'est pas de savoir le logiciel qu'on prfre mais si celui-ci fait le boulot ou pas ;-).  Moi aussi, si j'avais le choix, je me passerais de MS Office mais il est impos et il faut reconnatre qu'il fait le boulot pour lequel il est prvu dont notamment le fait de mettre l'o dans l'e dans le mot cur (que Firefox me corrige trs bien galement moyennant deux petits clics)




> Eh bien, selon l'acadmie franaise, ne pas mettre d'accent aux majuscules, c'est autant de fautes d'orthographe. Aprs, si quelqu'un est motiv pour aller faire une manif pour a, j'en suis, mais en attendant on applique


Et bien j'aurai appris quelque chose  ::): .  Je vais donc faire attention  prsent.

Une autre vraie question...  Les rgles de l'acadmie franaise sont-elles valables pour la Belgique et, plus gnralement, pour les autres pays de la francophonie ?

----------


## martopioche

> lon note par exemple dans ce rapport que le clavier franais actuel noffre pas la possibilit daccentuer les mots en majuscules.





> ...ainsi que leurs quivalents en majuscules    et   .


Ok, je ne suis pas trs dou avec l'outil informatique mais je ne vois pas le rapport avec les possibilits du clavier en lui mme On ne parle pas je prsume d'un clavier de machine  crire. L'impossibilit ne vient pas en tant que tel du clavier. Mais passons, j'ai du mal  concevoir comment il est impossible d'accentuer les mots en majuscule et donc qu'il soit possible d'accentuer ceux qui ne le sont pas. De mme, si il n'y a pas de touches pour par exemple  et  si c'est une majuscule, y en a-t-il une pour  si il n'est pas une majuscule ?

----------


## RafCorDel

> ...
> Les majuscules accentues, a m'a toujours paru bizarre.  Je me souviens avoir appris  l'cole quand j'tais petit (L'cole primaire chez nous, j'sais pas comment a s'appelle en France.  C'est entre 6 et 12 ans si on n'approfondit pas une anne.) qu'on ne mettait pas d'accent sur les majuscules.  Je continue  appliquer cela et a simplifie tout de suite beaucoup de chose de mon ct en plus d'apporter une certaine cohrence car on ne met d'accent sur les majuscules lorsqu'on rempli un formulaire papier au bic (o il est mis tout en haut d'crire en lettre capitales/majuscules)...


Hello  ::): 
En France c'est pareil... un mot crit entirement en majuscule ne prend pas d'accent, c'est uniquement quand la premire lettre est en capitale et le reste du mot en minuscule qu'il faut mettre un accent (_dixit_ l'acadmie franaise):
ELECTRICITE (tout en majuscules)
lectricit

Ceci est d'autant plus vrai que les minuscules portent un accent...

----------


## RafCorDel

> Une autre vraie question...  Les rgles de l'acadmie franaise sont-elles valables pour la Belgique et, plus gnralement, pour les autres pays de la francophonie ?


Hello Kropernic,
L, je pense qu'il faut demander  l'Acadmie belge  ::): 
Je sais qu'au Qubec (Canada), le clavier est Qwerty et que les rgles grammaticales ou le vocabulaire ont de nombreuses nuances vis--vis du franais de France...
Il n'y a qu' vrifier lors de l'installation des langues de clavier sur ton OS, mme si je n'ai pas trouv de clavier propre  la Belgique.
Peut-tre que lorsque la France voit son clavier modifi, l'ancien clavier sera celui privilgi par la Belgique?

----------


## Zirak

> Une autre vraie question...  Les rgles de l'acadmie franaise sont-elles valables pour la Belgique et, plus gnralement, pour les autres pays de la francophonie ?


Bonne question. Aprs tout, c'est l'Acadmie franaise, pas l'Acadmie francophone.


Est-ce qu'il faut considrer que vous parlez franais, ou bien le belge / le qubcois / le suisse / autre (des mots et expressions n'tant pas les mmes) ? 
Cf Wikipdia :




> L'Acadmie franaise dtient pourtant de fait un pouvoir moral dans le domaine de la langue franaise : on la considre volontiers en France, en raison de son Dictionnaire en constante reconstruction, comme autorit naturelle pour dcider du bon usage en matire de langue franaise : nomenclature des mots, orthographe et mme rgles de grammaire.
> 
> Cette autorit est concurrence en premier lieu par des ministres franais comme celui de l'ducation nationale (circulaires sur les tolrances en matire de correction de l'orthographe aux examens [rf. ncessaire]) ou celui de la Condition fminine (texte sur la fminisation des noms de mtiers [rf. ncessaire]), ensuite par certaines institutions de normalisation internationales, voire par une conception librale qui donne une gale autorit  tous les diteurs privs. *Mais aussi par les dcisions des autres pays francophones, en particulier le Canada, plus prcisment de par le gouvernement du Qubec et son Office qubcois de la langue franaise, dont la communaut est trs vigilante  l'gard des anglicismes.*
> 
> La dernire autorit s'avre en fin de compte l'usage : mene par quelques dfenseurs inattendus dont Franois Cavanna et Delfeil de Ton, ordinairement peu enclins  soutenir l'ordre tabli, la rforme de 1990 ( vnement  au lieu de  vnement , etc.) fut fortement conteste et l'Acadmie, tout en indiquant que les modifications proposes possdaient une logique, entrina le fait qu'une rsistance populaire s'y opposait.


Donc j'aurais envie de dire que oui cela s'applique (enfin vous pouvez l'appliquer, mais cela ne fait pas loi), mais cela peut tre contredit sur certains points par une autre institution plus locale.

----------


## Kropernic

> Hello 
> En France c'est pareil... un mot crit entirement en majuscule ne prend pas d'accent, c'est uniquement quand la premire lettre est en capitale et le reste du mot en minuscule qu'il faut mettre un accent (_dixit_ l'acadmie franaise):
> ELECTRICITE (tout en majuscules)
> lectricit
> 
> Ceci est d'autant plus vrai que les minuscules portent un accent...


Bin justement, si on regarde le lien donn par Conan Lord, l'acadmie franaise dit le contraire (ie. qu'il faut tout le temps mettre les accents).

Cela dit, concernant les claviers, les majuscules accentues sont tout  fait possible et ceci dans utiliser de code ascii...

Certes, c'est chiant  taper (mme pour moi qui frappe  l'aveugle  dix doigts car je n'utilise JAMAIS la touche pour faire l'accent grave ou aigu seul) mais c'est possible.

----------


## tomlev

> Les majuscules accentues, a m'a toujours paru bizarre.  Je me souviens avoir appris  l'cole quand j'tais petit (L'cole primaire chez nous, j'sais pas comment a s'appelle en France.  C'est entre 6 et 12 ans si on n'approfondit pas une anne.) qu'on ne mettait pas d'accent sur les majuscules.


Moi aussi il me semble avoir appris a, mais apparemment la rgle a chang entre temps  ::?: 




> Y a juste le  majuscule.  L, j'avoue, je ne sais pas trop.  J'aurais tendance  appliquer la mme rgle que pour les majuscules accentues.  Mais de nouveau, je crois que je n'ai jamais eu besoin d'crire ce caractre.


Bah tu cris jamais une phrase qui commence par "a" ?


Sinon, je suis pas pour changer compltement la disposition du clavier AZERTY (trop galre d'en apprendre une nouvelle  ::aie:: ), mais il y a quand mme quelques trucs qui pourraient tre amliors. Par exemple, pas mal de touches sont utiliss par des caractres qui ne servent pas ou peu :
- le caractre  qui sert quasiment  personne mais qui a quand mme droit  sa touche pour lui tout seul
- le caractre  qui n'est utilis que dans un seul mot de la langue franaise ("o") et qui est directement accessible, alors qu'il faut 2 touches pour faire , , ,  ou , pourtant beaucoup plus frquents.
- les caractres ,   servent trs rarement
- le caractre  ne sert quasiment jamais (en fait je sais mme pas ce qu'il veut dire et  quoi il est suppos servir)

Je pense qu'on pourrait supprimer au moins une partie de ces caractres. Pour ce qui est des lettres accentues, au lieu d'avoir des touches ddies  ,  ou , a pourrait marcher selon le mme principe que l'accent circonflexe ou le trma : une touche accent suivie d'une lettre. a permettrait aussi de faire les majuscules accentues. En fait c'est dj possible avec la disposition AZERTY actuelle, sauf pour l'accent aigu et la cdille.

Enfin, une amlioration que j'aimerais bien, ce serait de rendre plus accessibles les touches utilises en programmation, notamment []{}. C'est ch**nt de devoir faire AltGr pour y accder alors qu'on s'en sert tout le temps.

----------


## Invit

La plupart des logiciels que j'utilise pour la traduction ne font pas le boulot (logique, puisqu'ils sont internationaux). Concernant lauto-remplacement chez MS Office, c'est une vraie plaie  grer, je trouve. Il suffit qu'on n'aie pas envie de remplacer, et il faut ressortir la souris pour cliquer aux bons endroits (pour peu qu'on ait remarqu que le remplacement a t fait). Pour la frappe cursive, c'est pas hyper productif. Aprs, ce n'est pas un problme insurmontable, il y a plein d'outils qui permettent de le rsoudre trs facilement. Mais rien que l'ajout d'une touche sur le clavier permettant de faire les accent graves et les accents aigus de la mme manire que le "^" et le "", c'est pas trs compliqu et a faciliterait la tche de tout le monde,  mon avis.


Les rgles de l'acadmie franaise ne sont pas non plus obligatoires en France. Je ne sais pas si l'administration est oblige de les respecter, mais je n'en ai pas l'impression. C'est juste un organisme qui dfinit les normes et les bonnes pratiques. Libre  chacun de les respecter ou non. Je sais qu'au Canada, ils ont leurs propres bureaux pour a. En Belgique, je ne sais pas ::question::

----------


## Le Vendangeur Masqu

tant sur Mac, je n'ai aucun des problmes de saisie dont souffre les utilisateurs de Windows car a fait plus d'un quart de sicle qu'Apple propose une disposition de clavier adapte. C'est vrai qu'en face Microsoft continue d'imposer un modle de clavier compltement dpass et absolument pas respectueux de notre langue.  ::aie:: 
Ce qui m'tonne juste c'est qu'on ai des lois (et une constitution) qui imposent l'usage du Franais dans notre pays, et que l'on ai jamais pens aux claviers d'ordinateurs. Bref a fait longtemps qu'on aurait d agir contre Microsoft, mais comme d'habitude cette entreprise semble intouchable.

Mais je crois que vu la lenteur que prendrait la cration d'une nouvelle norme et surtout son application (avec un caractre contraignant ou non ?), le mieux est d'inciter les utilisateurs, DSI, passeurs d'appels d'offre  exiger des ordinateurs avec de vrais claviers Franais. Rien que de se faire exclure des appels d'offre au profit d'Apple, obligerait MS et ses partenaires  se bouger  la vitesse de la lumire.

----------


## Zirak

> Enfin, une amlioration que j'aimerais bien, ce serait de rendre plus accessibles les touches utilises en programmation, notamment []{}. C'est ch**nt de devoir faire AltGr pour y accder alors qu'on s'en sert tout le temps.


Oui enfin l, il ne faut pas rver je pense, pour reprendre tes exemples, peut-tre que les touches ,  ou autres sont beaucoup utilises dans un autre mtier.

Tu ne peux pas dire d'un ct "ces touches l ne servent  rien, par contre moi _en tant que dev_, faudrait me changer a et a". ^^

----------


## Shepard

Le principal problme du clavier bpo selon moi, c'est qu'il est spcifique  la langue franaise. Si vous travaillez dans une boite informatique, on vous demande certainement d'crire vos mails en Anglais. Du coup le bpo perd tout son sens.

Une disposition internationale avec quelques diffrences (comme azerty/qwerty actuellement) semble donc plus indiqu. C'est pour a que j'utilise dvorak (variante developer, les touches &[{}(=*)+]!# forment la range du dessus), qui ne prsente que quelques diffrences entre ses variantes franaises, anglaises, et je suppose entre les autres galement.

Le tout sur un clavier TypeMatrix, pay 90 euros, ils taient en promo il y a trois ou quatre ans, ne dsespre pas Conan Lord !  ::D:

----------


## Kropernic

> Moi aussi il me semble avoir appris a, mais apparemment la rgle a chang entre temps 
> 
> Bah tu cris jamais une phrase qui commence par "a" ?
> 
> Sinon, je suis pas pour changer compltement la disposition du clavier AZERTY (trop galre d'en apprendre une nouvelle ), mais il y a quand mme quelques trucs qui pourraient tre amliors. Par exemple, pas mal de touches sont utiliss par des caractres qui ne servent pas ou peu :
> - le caractre  qui sert quasiment  personne mais qui a quand mme droit  sa touche pour lui tout seul
> - le caractre  qui n'est utilis que dans un seul mot de la langue franaise ("o") et qui est directement accessible, alors qu'il faut 2 touches pour faire , , ,  ou , pourtant beaucoup plus frquents.
> - les caractres ,   servent trs rarement
> - le caractre  ne sert quasiment jamais (en fait je sais mme pas ce qu'il veut dire et  quoi il est suppos servir)
> ...


Cela me fait plaisir de voir que je ne suis pas le seul  avoir appris cela.  Et comme dmontr  l'instant, je n'cris jamais de phrases qui commencent par "a"  :;): .
Pour la cdille, je suis d'accord avec toi mais je ne vois pas le problme de l'accent aigu "".
Pour les {} et [], j'ai pris l'habitude personnellement.  Cela ne me prends pas plus de temps  taper qu'un "" (aller, j'exagre... a prend 1/10s de plus quand mme).






> mme si je n'ai pas trouv de clavier propre  la Belgique.


Il y a pourtant bien des claviers belges.  J'utilise d'ailleurs actuellement la disposition "belge (point)" (quelque chose du genre).
C'est une disposition o le "!" se trouve en minuscule du 8, le "=" se trouve en minuscule (la majuscule de cette touche est le "+")  la gauche du shift droit, le "-" et le "_" se trouvent respectivement en minuscule et majuscule de la touche  la gauche du backspace.  Il doit y avoir encore d'autres diffrences par rapport au clavier franais mais ce sont celles dont je me souviens.

----------


## Bktero

> Mais rien que l'ajout d'une touche sur le clavier permettant de faire les accent graves et les accents aigus


Les claviers espagnols possdent une touche pour pouvoir faire facilement des accents aigus, on pourrait s'en inspirer  :;):

----------


## Vinorcola

Je suis tout  fait d'accord que les majuscule doivent toujours tre accentues. L'imposition des majuscules non-accentues est simplement d  une limitation de l'informatique.

Je travail principalement sous linux, et Linux permet d'accentuer les majuscule bien plus facilement que Windows. Il suffit de mettre le caplocks et d'appuyer sur la touche [2 / ] pour obtenir un . Donc pareil pour , le , le  (AltGr + O), etc.

Aprs, une refonte complte de l'organisation des lettres, a me parait compliqu. Les gens sont tous habitus  leur disposition AZERTY. a semble casse-gueule. Mais pourquoi pas, aprs tout ? Quand on pense que la disposition a t conu  l'poque des machines  crire pour ralentir au maximum la vitesse de frappe, a semble lgitime de se dire  on change tout ! .

----------


## squizer

Quand on sait que la disposition des lettres sur un clavier, qu'il soit AZERTY,QWERTY ou QWERTZ, n'est l que pour viter que les marteaux de anciennes machine  crire ne se tlescopent, on devrait clairement lutter pour une volution net et sans peur de cet interface homme-machine !

----------


## Invit

> Je suis tout  fait d'accord que les majuscule doivent toujours tre accentues. L'imposition des majuscules non-accentues est simplement d  une limitation de l'informatique.


Je ne suis pas sre. Je crois que c'est une rgle qui date d'avant mme les machines  crire. J'avais essay de trouver des infos l-dessus, mais je m'tais cass les dents. Je me demande si ce ne sont pas des rgles lies  une sorte de "police de caractres" avec les majuscules bizarrodes, du style calligraphie, qu'on apprenait aux enfants. Ou encore, a pourrait venir de la limitation des blocs de lettres dans les presses d'imprimerie.

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Enfin, une amlioration que j'aimerais bien, ce serait de rendre plus accessibles les touches utilises en programmation, notamment []{}. C'est ch**nt de devoir faire AltGr pour y accder alors qu'on s'en sert tout le temps.


Cela soulve un point intressant : que l'on soit en train de dvelopper, de faire du traitement de texte ou une banale recherche sur le net nous n'avons pas le mme besoin. Pourquoi ne pas imaginer un clavier qui "change" de disposition en fonction de l'utilisation que l'on souhaite? par exemple un petit bouton qui pourrait nous passer du mode "Saisie texte"  "Dveloppement" et hop, les touches se ragence de faon  mettre les caractres frquemment utiliss en vidence.

Donc oui, les repres ne seront pas les mmes et il sera donc "difficile" de mmoriser tout a d'un coup pour un utilisateur lger. Par contre pour ceux qui sont 10h/j sur un clavier prendront vite le plis  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gb_68

> Pour la cdille, je suis d'accord avec toi mais je ne vois pas le problme de l'accent aigu "".


D'aprs la page Wikipdia AZERTY le clavier AZERTY version belge possde bien l'accent aigu "" seul, ce qui permet de l'associer  une majuscule, mais pas la version franaise.

----------


## Invit

> Cela soulve un point intressant : que l'on soit en train de dvelopper, de faire du traitement de texte ou une banale recherche sur le net nous n'avons pas le mme besoin. Pourquoi ne pas imaginer un clavier qui "change" de disposition en fonction de l'utilisation que l'on souhaite? par exemple un petit bouton qui pourrait nous passer du mode "Saisie texte"  "Dveloppement" et hop, les touches se ragence de faon  mettre les caractres frquemment utiliss en vidence.
> 
> Donc oui, les repres ne seront pas les mmes et il sera donc "difficile" de mmoriser tout a d'un coup pour un utilisateur lger. Par contre pour ceux qui sont 10h/j sur un clavier prendront vite le plis


Trs bonne ide, a permettrait aussi de basculer facilement d'un mode de frappe cursive  un mode spcialis dans les raccourcis clavier (pour ceux qui utilisent des logiciels de PAO par exemple). D'autant que, comme a a dj t dit, la disposition du clavier ne dpend pas seulement des stickers colls dessus. Autant profiter au maximum des capacits de nos outils de travail. Plutt que de faire une nime disposition de clavier, on pourrait innover un peu plus.

----------


## Kropernic

> D'aprs la page Wikipdia AZERTY le clavier AZERTY version belge possde bien l'accent aigu "" seul, ce qui permet de l'associer  une majuscule, mais pas la version franaise.


Vive la Belgique ! ^^

Sinon, faudrait dvelopper un clavier dont les touches ne seraient pas peintes mais seraient de petits crans qui afficheraient leur caractre associ.  Ainsi, un seul clavier matriel pour tous les claviers "logiques".  Et on pourrait agencer nous-mme les touches comme bon nous semble et chacun pourrait alors avoir sa propre disposition.  Imaginez le gain d'ergonomie pour le gars qui, pour cause d'accident, n'a plus l'index gauche par exemple.  Il pourrait ragencer ces touches pour coller  son nouveau besoin.

Aprs, pas sr qu'un port usb suffise pour l'alimentation...

Bon, qui lance une startup sur kickstarter avec moi ?  ::aie::

----------


## flow10000

J'aimerais bien essayer le clavi bpo, mais je n'arrive pas  en trouver un avec un bon prix (je tombe sur du 130)...
Quelqu'un pourrait il me conseiller ?

----------


## Shepard

> Sinon, faudrait dvelopper un clavier dont les touches ne seraient pas peintes mais seraient de petits crans qui afficheraient leur caractre associ.  Ainsi, un seul clavier matriel pour tous les claviers "logiques".  Et on pourrait agencer nous-mme les touches comme bon nous semble et chacun pourrait alors avoir sa propre disposition.  Imaginez le gain d'ergonomie pour le gars qui, pour cause d'accident, n'a plus l'index gauche par exemple.  Il pourrait ragencer ces touches pour coller  son nouveau besoin.


a existe dj (cherche optimus keyboard)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> je n'cris jamais de phrases qui commencent par "a" .


a alors ! a tombe bien, moi non plus !  :;):

----------


## Invit

> J'aimerais bien essayer le clavi bpo, mais je n'arrive pas  en trouver un avec un bon prix (je tombe sur du 130)...
> Quelqu'un pourrait il me conseiller ?


Tu peux acheter des autocollants  coller sur ton clavier azerty ou autre, puis utiliser un pilote qui ajoute le clavier Bpo aux dispositions de clavier par dfaut du systme.

----------


## Kropernic

> a existe dj (cherche optimus keyboard)


Fichtre !  Ils m'ont piqu mon ide avant mme que je l'aie... Sont fort ! ^^

Sinon, a existe en version ergonomique ? Cd avec les touches de la main gauche spares de celles pour la main droite ?

----------


## Kropernic

> a alors ! a tombe bien, moi non plus !


Faut ruser et utiliser une autre phrase comme "Fichtre !" que j'aime beaucoup ^^.

Pour le "a tombe bien", c'est du langage parler familier non ?  En franais littraire (pour crire une lettre ou,  l'cole, pour une dissertation), on crirait plutt "Cela tombe bien" non ?




> Tu peux acheter des autocollants  coller sur ton clavier azerty ou autre, puis utiliser un pilote qui ajoute le clavier Bpo aux dispositions de clavier par dfaut du systme.


Et quand tu repasses  l'ancien, t'as les touches qui collent  ::aie:: . (mais j'aime bien l'ide pour faire une blague aux collgues)

----------


## Shepard

> J'aimerais bien essayer le clavi bpo, mais je n'arrive pas  en trouver un avec un bon prix (je tombe sur du 130)...
> Quelqu'un pourrait il me conseiller ?


N'achte pas de clavier bpo.

Ce type de clavier est conu pour une frappe ergonomique. Regarder son clavier rgulirement est mauvais pour les yeux (changement de focus, c'est particulirement vrai pour ceux qui portent des lunettes: Ils se plaindront souvent d'un mal de tte).

Mon conseil: imprime le layout (par exemple ici : http://xahlee.info/kbd/i/layout/bepo...ard_layout.png) et utilise ton clavier actuel :-)

Par contre, passer  un nouveau clavier demande beaucoup de rigueur; beaucoup n'y arrivent pas ... Diffrentes mthodes d'apprentissage existent. Certains prconisent d'abandonner totalement l'azerty pour se forcer, d'autres prconisent une heure de pratique par jour pendant un mois, puis deux, etc jusqu' ce que tu te sentes assez  l'aise pour n'utiliser que ton nouvel agencement.

Par contre je ritre: bpo n'est d'aprs moi pas la meilleure solution, surtout pour un programmeur non anglais qui utilise rgulirement deux langues diffrentes.

----------


## jack-ft

> Y a juste le  majuscule.


Pour le , sur un macbook, je tape tout simplement alt-
Pour le symbole , il suffit de taper alt-$ (d'ailleurs, il est marqu sur le clavier physique).
Pour le , il suffit de taper  puis Y!
C'est pour le  que c'est un peu plus compliqu: il me faut taper alt-shift-1 puis shift-e, car alt-shift-1 donne l'accent aigu simple (c'est d'ailleurs celui qui "pourrit" rgulirement les mails envoys depuis windows et affichs en ascii uniquement!)
et aussi pour les crochets [], il faut alt-shift-( et alt-shift-)

Et puis, si on ne se souvient plus, c'est assez simple, il suffit de faire: menu clavier > Afficher Visualiseur de clavier
et on voit d'un coup d'il presque tous les caractres, dont les touches mortes (ou "prfixes", comme disent les emacsiens) comme ^ et ` et leurs quivalents lorsque les touches alt et/ou shift sont maintenues enfonces.
Du coup, on trouve presque immdiatement des caractres plus ou moins "exotiques" comme: ≤ ≈ ≥    π ﬁ Ω ∑ ∆ etc. (je vais pas vous faire tout le clavier!)

Sinon, oui, tant informaticien et pianiste et ayant t fianc  une stno-dactylo, j'ai eu l'occasion d'apprendre  taper sans regarder mes doigts!
a me permet d'crire assez rapidement avec tous les doigts, mais je les regarde encore beaucoup, notamment pour la programmation car, avec emacs, changer un M-f avec un M-d ou un C-d peut tre assez gnant!

PS: je suis assez agrablement surpris de voir les bons caractres dans la Prvisualisation du message!

----------


## Invit

> Et quand tu repasses  l'ancien, t'as les touches qui collent . (mais j'aime bien l'ide pour faire une blague aux collgues)


Sinon, t'as aussi l'option blanco, pour que ton collgue se souvienne de toi encore plus longtemps  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Le Vendangeur Masqu

> Je suis tout  fait d'accord que les majuscule doivent toujours tre accentues. L'imposition des majuscules non-accentues est simplement d  une limitation de l'informatique.
> 
> Je travail principalement sous linux, et Linux permet d'accentuer les majuscule bien plus facilement que Windows. Il suffit de mettre le caplocks et d'appuyer sur la touche [2 / ] pour obtenir un . Donc pareil pour , le , le  (AltGr + O), etc.
> 
> Aprs, une refonte complte de l'organisation des lettres, a me parait compliqu. Les gens sont tous habitus  leur disposition AZERTY. a semble casse-gueule. Mais pourquoi pas, aprs tout ? Quand on pense que la disposition a t conu  l'poque des machines  crire pour ralentir au maximum la vitesse de frappe, a semble lgitime de se dire  on change tout ! .


Le clavier franais reprend exactement le principe du clavier Mac. Ce sont des choix logiques et qui n'imposent absolument pas de rapprendre une nouvelle forme de clavier, telle l'idiotie qu'est le BEPO. Beaucoup de choix y semblent assez illogiques (l'arobase trs usite de nos jours serait bien mieux  gauche  la place du $), notons aussi des choix d'un autre temps: les exposants et indices par des touches en oubliant par exemple que c'est dj trs bien gr par logiciel et que a ne se limite pas aux chiffres comme sur le BEPO !
Bref je dirais qu'on ne peut pas demander tout au clavier, il faut aussi que l'OS qui est derrire ait un minimum d'intelligence Par exemple les substitutions doivent tre gres par l'OS et non un traitement de texte. Sinon on n'en bnficiera pas dans le navigateur ni le client mail ! Et c'est l que BEPO a tout faux: il essaye de faire en matriel, ce que MS a omis de faire en logiciel.
Or ds qu'on utilise autre chose que Windows ces problmes s'vanouissent, et l'intrt du BEPO avec. Sauf si on aime se casser la tte  rapprendre une disposition de clavier dont le discours pseudo-scientifique sur l'ergonomie me semble des plus farfelus On n'est pas trs loin des fans d'nergie libre.  :8O:   ::ptdr::

----------


## yokosano

Bonjour  tous, 

La problmatique de l'criture en franais avec un ordinateur repose sur trois critres : 

1) la volont de parler franais et de remettre en cause les mauvaises habitudes enseignes parfois  l'cole primaire. OUI, les majuscules s'accentuent en franais. Il y a bien une diffrence entre une COUCHE et COUCH. Les signes diacritiques font partis de la langue franaise et celle-ci ne comporte pas 26 caractres comme on a pu nous l'apprendre mais bien 42! : a, , , , b, c, , d, e, , , , , f, g, h, i, , , j, k l, m, n, o, , , p, q, r, s, t, u, , , , v, w, x, y, , z
 soit A, , , , B, C, D, E, , , , , F, G, H, I, , , J, K, L, M, N, O, , , P, Q, R, S, T, U, , , , V, W, X, Y, , Z.

2) L'utilisation d'un systme en UTF8 une la police de caractres adquate au risque que les caractres ne puissent pas tre rendus. Ainsi les systmes iso 8859-1 ne peuvent rendre que des caractres latins de l'Europe de l'Ouest, alors que l'ISO 8859-15 introduit le symbole euro () absent de la premire.

3) Enfin un systme d'exploitation digne de ce nom, configur en UTF8 et disposant d'un bon pilote de clavier. Aujourd'hui il n'y a aucun problme  taper des caractres accentus avec un systme Linux ou un systme IOS d'Apple. Sous Linux tous les caractres , , , , , , , , ŷ sont accessibles simplement en appuyant sur la touche majuscule et en slectionnant la lettre minuscule affrente du clavier. Pas besoin d'un autre type de clavier. Sous Windows, c'est pas natif !

Bien cordialement

----------


## Laurent 1973

> Bonne question. Aprs tout, c'est l'Acadmie franaise, pas l'Acadmie francophone.
> 
> Est-ce qu'il faut considrer que vous parlez franais, ou bien le belge / le qubcois / le suisse / autre (des mots et expressions n'tant pas les mmes) ?


Je trouve ta remarque judicieuse, Zirak, arrtons de vouloir en France,  nous seul, grer le franais.
Je pense que ce genre de dbat devrait avoir lieu au sein de la francophonie.
Il y a 275 millions de francophone pour seulement 66 millions de franais.
Finalement, on est tout petit au milieu de ses 80 pays de la francophonie.

Cela pourrait avoir beaucoup de sens, si  nous tous, nous voulons promouvoir la belle langue de Molire de se mettre d'accord sur un clavier francophone.
Et pourquoi pas sortir une norme spcifique francophone?

Ce type de rflexion, bien qu'il peut tre considr comme trs marginal, pourrait au contraire tre un magnifique outil de mdiatisation pour montrer la place du franais dans le monde du numrique  travers le monde.
Et puis, si en plus, cela peux nous aider  mieux crire le franais, c'est tout bonus  ::):

----------


## Le Vendangeur Masqu

> C'est pour le  que c'est un peu plus compliqu: il me faut taper alt-shift-1 puis shift-e, car alt-shift-1 donne l'accent aigu simple (c'est d'ailleurs celui qui "pourrit" rgulirement les mails envoys depuis windows et affichs en ascii uniquement!)


Y'a plus simple, enfin  mon got: active le verrouillage majuscule et tape sur la touche ''. Ou alors si tu es sous 10.10 ou plus, fait un appui long avec la combinaison shift+'e'. L tu as un popup qui apparat pour choisir ton caractre. C'est pareil qu'avec le clavier virtuel sous iOS




> Et puis, si on ne se souvient plus, c'est assez simple, il suffit de faire: menu clavier > Afficher Visualiseur de clavier
> et on voit d'un coup d'il presque tous les caractres, dont les touches mortes (ou "prfixes", comme disent les emacsiens) comme ^ et ` et leurs quivalents lorsque les touches alt et/ou shift sont maintenues enfonces.
> Du coup, on trouve presque immdiatement des caractres plus ou moins "exotiques" comme: ≤ ≈ ≥    π ﬁ Ω ∑ ∆ etc. (je vais pas vous faire tout le clavier!)


Et c'est l qu'on se rend compte que les choix de dispositions des caractres avec alt et shift sont plutt bien penss.




> Sinon, oui, tant informaticien et pianiste et ayant t fianc  une stno-dactylo, j'ai eu l'occasion d'apprendre  taper sans regarder mes doigts!
> a me permet d'crire assez rapidement avec tous les doigts, mais je les regarde encore beaucoup, notamment pour la programmation car, avec emacs, changer un M-f avec un M-d ou un C-d peut tre assez gnant!


Je n'ai pas la chance d'avoir pour fiance une dactylo, mais tant tomb dans l'informatique tout petit, on peut dire que je m'y suis habit trs vite.

----------


## jack-ft

> Il y a pourtant bien des claviers belges.  J'utilise d'ailleurs actuellement la disposition "belge (point)" (quelque chose du genre).
> C'est une disposition o le "!" se trouve en minuscule du 8, le "=" se trouve en minuscule (la majuscule de cette touche est le "+")  la gauche du shift droit, le "-" et le "_" se trouvent respectivement en minuscule et majuscule de la touche  la gauche du backspace.  Il doit y avoir encore d'autres diffrences par rapport au clavier franais mais ce sont celles dont je me souviens.


T'es sr que c'est pas un mac?
J'ai l'impression de reconnatre mon clavier!
J'ai regard la page wikipedia et le clavier belge ressemble pas mal  un clavier mac.

----------


## Glutinus

Quand j'tais gamin, sur l'ordi familial il y avait un logiciel de dactylo (dactylogiciel si je me souviens bien).
Comme j'aimais beaucoup crire  l'poque, comme maintenant d'ailleurs, mes parents m'ont incit  l'utiliser.
Rsultat, je tape sans regarder le clavier et avec neuf doigts (je n'utilise pas le pouce gauche).

Lorsque je suis parti en trimestre d'tudes en Angleterre, je me suis forc  apprendre  utilise le QWERTY, et il faut dire que le fait d'avoir les parenthses ou les crochets sur deux touches  ct permettent d'acclerer le dveloppement ! Maintenant, beaucoup de frameworks ferment tout de suite les crochets et placent le curseur entre les deux ^^

Puis une fois parti  Montral, j'ai tout simplement bascul mon clavier en AZERTY puisque je ne regardais pas les touches.

Tout a pour dire qu'il suffit juste de trouver quelques claviers qu'on aime bien utiliser, ou LE clavier qu'on aime bien utiliser puis basculer depuis un clavier classique. C'est un moyen-faux dbat, mme si je suis d'accord qu'il faut mettre  disposition  ceux qui apprennent le clavier le plus ergonomique.

Maintenant a n'empche pas aux gens d'crire en SMS et de laisser des fautes partout ^^

----------


## Chuck_Norris

Pour les majuscules accentues, ce n'est pas un problme de disposition de clavier, mais d'un mauvais choix fait par Microsoft dans Windows en ce qui concerne le comportement de la touche Verrouillage Majuscule. En effet sous cet OS, taper "" avec Verrouillage Majuscule donne "2".

Sous Linux et X11, Verrouillage Majuscule permet d'obtenir que des majuscules, et n'affecte pas les autres symboles. Si on frappe une touche avec chiffre et lettre accentue, on obtient une lettre accentue en majuscule. Si on frappe une touche chiffre et symbole, on obtient le symbole. Si on frappe une touche avec deux symboles, on obtient toujours celui du bas. Si on veut des chiffres, pav numrique  :;):  (ou touche majuscule).

Ainsi taper "" donne "", et on a toujours accs direct aux parenthses , la virgule,  l'apostrophe mme si Verr Maj est actif.

Ce comportement est largement plus intelligent que celui adopt sous Windows et rien que pour a, je ne pourrais pas retourner sous Windows.

Du coup je ressens beaucoup moins d'une nouvelle disposition, bien qu'il reste un manque : le "e" dans l'o, dont l'obtention reste dlicate et dpend de la variante du keymap utilise. Mais je me sers beaucoup moins de ce symbole que des majuscules accentues.

----------


## Traroth2

Il faut bien comprendre qu'initialement, ces dispositions, AZERTY comme QWERTY, sont destines  viter que les machines  crire n'emmlent leurs barres  caractres. Il est clair que cette considration ne devrait plus entrer en ligne de compte. D'un autre ct, on y est tous habitus. Mais si on n'accepte pas le changement sous prtexte que tout le monde est habitu  une situation pas optimale...

----------


## Kropernic

> T'es sr que c'est pas un mac?
> J'ai l'impression de reconnatre mon clavier!
> J'ai regard la page wikipedia et le clavier belge ressemble pas mal  un clavier mac.


Oui oui je suis bien sr.

Pour ceux que a intresse (m'tonnerait qu'il y en ait beaucoup mais bon...), voici mon clavier.  Comme a vous pouvez voir sa disposition (et jack-ft peut juger si a ressemble effectivement  un clavier mac)

On y voit par exemple bien les touches pour les accents  gauche de la touche "Enter".

----------


## Traroth2

> Excusez la question d'un pauvre petit belge mais quels sont les caractres ncessaires  l'criture du franais que vous ne retrouvez pas sur le clavier azerty ???


, , ,  pour commencer. A chaque fois que je veux faire un caractre accentu en majuscule, c'est la croix et la bannire.

Ensuite, si on pouvait supprimer les fonctions flches de directions, pgup, pgdwn, etc, des touches du pav numrique, a serait dj un progrs norme.

----------


## jack-ft

> Y'a plus simple, enfin  mon got: active le verrouillage majuscule et tape sur la touche ''.


C'est marrant parce qu'il me semblait me souvenir d'un (vieux) truc comme a! J'avais essay (avec le visualisateur de clavier), mais a ne marchait pas... parce que j'avais le clavier "franais - numrique" slectionn et non le clavier "franais"!




> Ou alors si tu es sous 10.10 ou plus, fait un appui long avec la combinaison shift+'e'. L tu as un popup qui apparat pour choisir ton caractre.


Merci! Je ne connaissais pas! (je suis sous 10.10 depuis pas trs longtemps)
On peut mme utiliser les chiffres ou les flches (plutt que la souris) pour choisir.
Mais, du coup, on perd la rptition (enfin, on ne peut pas tout avoir!)

Puisque tu as l'air bien au courant, sais-tu de quand datent les raccourcis comme ctrl-e pour aller en fin de ligne ou ctrl-d pour effacer un caractre?
(je veux dire de quand a date sur le mac (sinon c'est d'origine dans emacs!))




> Je n'ai pas la chance d'avoir pour fiance une dactylo, mais tant tomb dans l'informatique tout petit, on peut dire que je m'y suis habit trs vite.


En fait, elle m'a surtout appris  poser les index sur F et J (qui ont d'ailleurs un petit ergot pour les retrouver plus facilement) et  bouger les autres doigts aussi peu que possible!
'amliore dj considrablement la frappe!

----------


## Le Vendangeur Masqu

> Bonjour  tous, 
> 
> La problmatique de l'criture en franais avec un ordinateur repose sur trois critres : 
> 
> 1) la volont de parler franais et de remettre en cause les mauvaises habitudes enseignes parfois  l'cole primaire. OUI, les majuscules s'accentuent en franais.


Et encore on fait parti de ceux qui ont eu la _chance_ que les mauvais enseignements se limitent  cela ou presque  ::roll:: 




> Il y a bien une diffrence entre une COUCHE et COUCH. Les signes diacritiques font partis de la langue franaise et celle-ci ne comporte pas 26 caractres comme on a pu nous l'apprendre mais bien 42! : a, , , , b, c, , d, e, , , , , f, g, h, i, , , j, k l, m, n, o, , , p, q, r, s, t, u, , , , v, w, x, y, , z
>  soit A, , , , B, C, D, E, , , , , F, G, H, I, , , J, K, L, M, N, O, , , P, Q, R, S, T, U, , , , V, W, X, Y, , Z.


J'y ajouterais accessoirement le  et son grand frre , qu'on retrouve dans certains mots venus du nord comme angstrm, maelstrm ou rsti mme si leur criture existe dans des formes divergentes.




> 2) L'utilisation d'un systme en UTF8 une la police de caractres adquate au risque que les caractres ne puissent pas tre rendus. Ainsi les systmes iso 8859-1 ne peuvent rendre que des caractres latins de l'Europe de l'Ouest, alors que l'ISO 8859-15 introduit le symbole euro () absent de la premire.


C'est vrai qu'UTF8 a t une bndiction, mais aussi un calvaire  cause des vieux Windows




> 3) Enfin un systme d'exploitation digne de ce nom, configur en UTF8 et disposant d'un bon pilote de clavier. Aujourd'hui il n'y a aucun problme  taper des caractres accentus avec un systme Linux ou un systme IOS d'Apple. Sous Linux tous les caractres , , , , , , , , ŷ sont accessibles simplement en appuyant sur la touche majuscule et en slectionnant la lettre minuscule affrente du clavier. Pas besoin d'un autre type de clavier. *Sous Windows, c'est pas natif !*


On dirait presque une pub comparative en faveur de n'importe quel autre OS  :;): 

Et on a beau tourner a dans tous les sens, la seule solution valable est que Microsoft sorte de sa torpeur, sachant que ses concurrents ont dj tous rsolu le problme depuis des lustres.

----------


## Jipt

Yop !

Dsol, j'arrive un peu tard mais je n'avais pas vu le dmarrage de ce sujet...




> Les majuscules accentues, a m'a toujours paru bizarre.  Je me souviens avoir appris  l'cole quand j'tais petit (L'cole primaire chez nous, j'sais pas comment a s'appelle en France.  C'est entre 6 et 12 ans si on n'approfondit pas une anne.) qu'on ne mettait pas d'accent sur les majuscules.  Je continue  appliquer cela et a simplifie tout de suite beaucoup de chose de mon ct en plus d'apporter une certaine cohrence car on ne met d'accent sur les majuscules lorsqu'on remplit un formulaire papier au bic (o il est mis tout en haut d'crire en lettre capitales/majuscules).


Je l'ai dj dit plusieurs fois, a remonte  l'invention de la machine  crire, une invention anglo-saxonne donc son clavier est sans accents (qui n'existent pas dans cette culture) et d'une impossibilit technique a dcoul une rgle lors de la commercialisation dans les pays o l'accent est ncessaire.

Par ailleurs (fin de ton message, formulaire au stylo), je cite toujours le cas d'une ancienne collgue de boulot qui a vcu les pires embrouilles avec l'Administration car il y a une voyelle accentue dans son nom (je vous laisse imaginer les dialogues, dignes de la scne de l'immeuble administratif dans les travaux d'Astrix,  ::mouarf:: )





> Hello 
> En France c'est pareil... un mot crit entirement en majuscule ne prend pas d'accent, c'est uniquement quand la premire lettre est en capitale et le reste du mot en minuscule qu'il faut mettre un accent (_dixit_ l'acadmie franaise):
> ELECTRICITE (tout en majuscules)
> lectricit
> 
> Ceci est d'autant plus vrai que les minuscules portent un accent...


N'importe quoi !
Ouvrez un dictionnaire papier, ouvrez vos yeux et regardez ! Les mots y sont crits en majuscules (en petites majuscules pour tre exact), et sont accentus l o c'est ncessaire...
L'AUGMENTATION DES RETRAITES
ou
L'AUGMENTATION DES RETRAITS

L'TUDE DU MODLE
ou
L'TUDE DU MODEL





> Envoy par Vinorcola
> Je suis tout  fait d'accord que les majuscule doivent toujours tre accentues. L'imposition des majuscules non-accentues est simplement due  une limitation de l'informatique.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Je ne suis pas sre. Je crois que c'est une rgle qui date d'avant mme les machines  crire. J'avais essay de trouver des infos l-dessus, mais je m'tais cass les dents. Je me demande si ce ne sont pas des rgles lies  une sorte de "police de caractres" avec les majuscules bizarrodes, du style calligraphie, qu'on apprenait aux enfants. Ou encore, a pourrait venir de la limitation des blocs de lettres dans les presses d'imprimerie.


Euh, d'habitude les livres imprims avant l'invention de la machine  crire ont des majuscules accentues,  voir dans n'importe quel bon bouquin de typographie.

Et pour le  en majuscule, quand j'tais sous Windows j'ai trs vite mmoris Alt 0199 et maintenant sous Linux Ctrl Shift u 00c7 oui, c'est plus long mais bof et au moins je suis en rgle avec ma conscience  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Neckara

noter qu'il existe des claviers avec des "skins" comme les typematrix qui permettent alors de "changer" de disposition de clavier assez facilement et de protger le clavier.


Pour le bpo vs azerty modifi, je prfrerais qu'on pousse le bpo, ce serait une bonne occasion pour en finir avec l'azerty.
Nous sommes des informaticiens, mais l'agent de police qui se fait du 2 MPM, qu'on leur donne n'importe quelle disposition, cela ne changera rien. Seuls ceux qui tapent les plus vite seront vraiment impacts, mais ce seront aussi ceux qui nadapterons le plus vite.

Apprenons  nos gamins le bpo au lieu de l'azerty, proposons plus de clavier et d'ordinateur portable bpo et le changement se fera tout simplement.

----------


## Le Vendangeur Masqu

> C'est marrant parce qu'il me semblait me souvenir d'un (vieux) truc comme a! J'avais essay (avec le visualisateur de clavier), mais a ne marchait pas... parce que j'avais le clavier "franais - numrique" slectionn et no le clavier "franais"!


"Franais numrique" reprend en fait le comportement de Windows o le caps lock se comporte comme la touche shift. C'est pas des plus utile  :;): 




> Merci! Je ne connaissais pas! (je suis sous 10.10 depuis pas trs longtemps)
> On peut mme utiliser les chiffres ou les flches (plutt que la souris) pour choisir.
> Mais, du coup, on perd la rptition (enfin, on ne peut pas tout avoir!)


Ah l non plus de rptition possible pour les lettres de a  z. Pour les autres touches a fonctionne encore.




> Puisque tu as l'air bien au courant, sais-tu de quand datent les raccourcis comme ctrl-e pour aller en fin de ligne ou ctrl-d pour effacer un caractre?
> (je veux dire de quand a date sur le mac (sinon c'est d'origine dans emacs!))


Je suis sur Mac depuis 2002 (avec OS X), et je crois bien qu'il s'agit d'un hritage de Mac OS qui date de bien avant

----------


## Lyons

Le clavier AZERTY est dans l'ensemble assez mal conu je trouve. Dj avoir les caractres accentus sur une 4me ligne n'est vraiment pas pratique (C'est p't'tre une question de got mais je prfre largement me dplacer lattralement que verticalment sur mon clavier) et certains caractres qui paraissent vraiment peu utiles son trs facilement accessibles (^2 par exemple) alors qu'il y a de gros manques dans les caractres qu'on utilise au quotidien.
'fin bon j'ai pas ces problmes avec mon QWERTZ*  ::whistle:: 

(*)QWERTZ Suisse

----------


## JavaBean

Ce n'est pas un problme de clavier, mais de systme. a fait des lustres que Linux permet de saisir trs facilement les majuscules accentues (), ligatures (   ), guillemets   et autres

----------


## rambc

Encore une innovation franaise qui ne va servir  rien d'autant plus que certains claviers AZERTY pour bonnes poires amateurs de pommes, dont je fais partie, sont juste hyper bien conus !

----------


## Bousk

> 3) Enfin un systme d'exploitation digne de ce nom, configur en UTF8 et disposant d'un bon pilote de clavier. Aujourd'hui il n'y a aucun problme  taper des caractres accentus avec un systme Linux ou un systme IOS d'Apple. Sous Linux tous les caractres , , , , , , , , ŷ sont accessibles simplement en appuyant sur la touche majuscule et en slectionnant la lettre minuscule affrente du clavier. Pas besoin d'un autre type de clavier. Sous Windows, c'est pas natif !


A quoi ressemble ton priphrique pour faire a ?
Sur mon clavier, le  se trouve sur la touche 2 avec maj ou ~ avec alt-gr. Donc shift- ne fera jamais une majuscule mais un 2.  ::koi::  
Sinon comment tu sors un 2 ? Au pav numrique obligatoirement ?

----------


## Nerothos

Sans carrment changer de schma, il faudrait surtout pouvoir attribuer de nouvelles combinaisons  certaines touches. Toutes les touches  droit du clavier et qui ont actuellement 2 combinaisons pourraient en avoir une troisime voir une quatrime (alt/altgr).
Au pire, au lieu de mettre des touches FN pour les fonctions, pourquoi ne pas mettre une touche remplaante amenant ce qu'il manque.
a permettrait de moins perturber la plupart des personnes.

Personnellement hormis le  et les  , l'azerty me conviens.

----------


## Kropernic

> A quoi ressemble ton priphrique pour faire a ?
> Sur mon clavier, le  se trouve sur la touche 2 avec maj ou ~ avec alt-gr. Donc shift- ne fera jamais une majuscule mais un 2.  
> Sinon comment tu sors un 2 ? Au pav numrique obligatoirement ?


Si j'ai bien compris, ce qu'il dit c'est que :
CAPS LOCK +  --> Shit +  --> 2

----------


## Neckara

> A quoi ressemble ton priphrique pour faire a ?
> Sur mon clavier, le  se trouve sur la touche 2 avec maj ou ~ avec alt-gr. Donc shift- ne fera jamais une majuscule mais un 2.  
> Sinon comment tu sors un 2 ? Au pav numrique obligatoirement ?


Normalement, ce n'est pas avec "shift" mais avec "shift lock" qu'on obtient un .
"shift lock" +  donne un 
"shift" +  ou "shift lock" + "shift" +  donnant le 2.

----------


## Bousk

Ha oui a me dit quelque chose comme a. Je trouvais perturbant de maj lock pour un caractre puis d-lock derrire.  ::?:  
Pratique pour crire un mot entier en majuscule, moins dans le cadre de la dactylo.

----------


## Paul TOTH

> J'utilise un clavier BPO depuis des annes maintenant, il rgle tous les problmes mentionns dans le rapport et c'est tellement plus rgonomique


j'aurais donc une question (une vraie, sans  priori); le clavier BEPO est-il pratique pour programmer en C/Javascript/... ou mme crire en anglais par exemple ? 

il me semble que la simple cote n'est pas trs accessible par exemple  ::):

----------


## Kropernic

> j'aurais donc une question (une vraie, sans  priori); le clavier BEPO est-il pratique pour programmer en C/Javascript/... ou mme crire en anglais par exemple ? 
> 
> il me semble que la simple cote n'est pas trs accessible par exemple


Bonne question !  Quelqu'un a post un lien vers une visualisation de la disposition BEPO.  J'y ai cherch l'apostrophe et aprs 15 secondes de recherches infructueuses, j'ai laiss tomber... (pas facile  comprendre ce genre de visualisation en plus!)

----------


## Neckara

> j'aurais donc une question (une vraie, sans  priori); le clavier BEPO est-il pratique pour programmer en C/Javascript/... ou mme crire en anglais par exemple ?


Oui




> il me semble que la simple cote n'est pas trs accessible par exemple





> J'y ai cherch l'apostrophe et aprs 15 secondes de recherches  infructueuses, j'ai laiss tomber... (pas facile  comprendre ce genre  de visualisation en plus!)


En bas  gauche du "t".


 https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dispos..._b%C3%A9po.svg

----------


## Invit

> il me semble que la simple cote n'est pas trs accessible par exemple


L'apostrophe est au milieu du clavier.  ct du "q" je crois. Sinon, non, je ne crois pas que le bpo soit plus pratique que l'azerty pour coder. a doit tre kif-kif,  moins d'utiliser les dispositions plus ergonomiques que les dispositions classiques (style typematrix).

----------


## habibdu70

Franchement, je ne comprends pas pourquoi ce travail n'a encore t fait....

En plus c'est vrai que pour un clavier qwerty, la disposition est la mme et bien dfini quelque soit le fabricant.
Alors que pour le clavier franais, il y a plein de clavier diffrents.

De plus la dispoisition des touches n'est pas optimale par rapport au franais. (je ne vois pas pourquoi le 'Z' est aussi bien plac).
Alors qu'en Anglais le 'W' est tres utilis....

Bref, en plus a se vois, le clavier azerty n'est qu'un qwerty lgerement modifi...

Personnellement, en tant que developpeur, j'utilise un qwerty aussi ;-)

----------


## laerne

Je vais tre honnte, j'ai appris le dvorak avant le bpo, donc je fais l'anglais et la progra en dvorak mais pas en bpo.  Mais comme je connais de bpo, a m'arrive d'avoir la flemme d'appuyer sur SUPER+SPACE et d'crire en Anglais avec bpo.  C'est pas optimal, mais c'est pas pire que de le faire avec une Azerty ou mme un Qwerty.

Je tape parfois du latex avec bpo, pour des articles en franais.  C'est utilisable.  Les caratres spciaux  [ ,  ] ,  { ,  } ,  \  sont accessibles avec ALT-GR, mais contrairement  l'azerty, ils sont tous sur le ct gauche du clavier ce qui veut dire qu'on peut toujours utiliser ses deux mains sans jamais avoir  tordre sa main droite pour les taper.  C'est pas aussi confortable que le dvorak qui utilise pas l'ALT-GR, mais c'est toujours mieux que l'Azerty.

Le vrai truc ennuyant c'est que SHIFT+SPACE, l'espace inscable, * n'est pas reconnu sur developpez.com

----------


## Kropernic

Sinon, on peut aussi utiliser un datahand et avoir tous les caractres dfinis sur leur touche bien  eux  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Le vrai truc ennuyant c'est que SHIFT+SPACE, l'espace inscable, * n'est pas reconnu sur developpez.com


+1, me suis fait avoir plusieurs fois aussi ^^. Rflesque.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Dans un premier temps, lon note par exemple dans ce rapport que le clavier franais actuel noffre pas la possibilit daccentuer les mots en majuscules. Cela a conduit de nombreuses personnes  soutenir le fait quil ne faudrait pas accentuer les majuscules. Mais cet avis reste contest par les institutions telles que lAcadmie franaise et lImprimerie nationale qui soutiennent le contraire.


... sous linux il suffit d'activer le verrouillage majuscule, et de l on a tout ce qu'il faut.




> En guise dexemple de mots et caractres dont les quivalents en majuscules ne sont pas disponibles sur le clavier, le rapport met en avant la lettre    (c cdille).


...




> ct de ce problme, le rapport souligne galement labsence de caractres permettant dcrire des mots forms de deux ligatures comme les cas de    et    ainsi que leurs quivalents en majuscules    et   .


"" faut dire qu'on ne l'utilise pas souvent, mais sur mon clavier c'est Alt Gr+A. Par contre "" oui a serait bien de l'avoir, plutt que d'crire "oe" et de compter sur la correction auto ou de devoir aller chercher le caractre sur Internet.




> En abordant le volet des symboles, le rapport soulve le problme dabsence des guillemets sur le clavier, l o les doubles virgules hautes sont prsentes pour montrer que les mots encadrs par ces caractres sont des citations.


Euh... il me semble qu'on parle de ' et de ", qui sont respectivement sur les touches 4 et 3...




> En dehors de ces limites manifestes propres au clavier franais actuel, il se trouve galement que  _bien que la disposition "AZERTY" du clavier ne soit utilise quen France et partiellement en Belgique, elle na fait lobjet daucun travail de normalisation_ , soutient le rapport.
> 
> Pour le ministre de la Communication, cette absence de normalisation a pour effet de voir  _une grande diversit des claviers proposs par les fabricants sur le march franais : selon que lon utilise tel ou tel systme dexploitation et selon le fabricant du clavier, certaines touches ne sont pas disponibles au mme endroit, ou bien ne sont pas disponibles du tout. Les symboles @ (arobase) ou encore  (euro), pourtant trs utiliss, sont deux exemples, les touches permettant dy accder pouvant tre places  divers endroits dun clavier commercialis en France_ .


Ah ben voil, si problme il y a, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de norme officielle. Donc oui il serait temps d'en faire une. Auquel cas a me drange pas d'avoir quelque chose de plus pratique, mme si je dois dire que la proximit avec le QWERTY m'arrange vu que je switch quotidiennement entre les deux.




> Aussi, pour rgler dfinitivement ce problme qui dure depuis des annes, AFNOR a initi un projet visant  recenser tous les manquements du clavier franais actuel entrainant des difficults pour saisir certains mots en franais, mais aussi dans les langues rgionales. Cela, afin de soumettre  terme des directives pour la conception de claviers normaliss permettant dcrire aisment les mots et caractres de la langue franaise. Les rsultats de ce projet doivent tre prsents lt prochain et feront pralablement lobjet dune enqute publique avant dtre mis  la disposition de tous les fabricants.


Du coup je m'attends, comme le montre dj le sondage,  ce que a reste lettre morte. C'est dur de dire oui au changement.




> En outre, pour ceux qui souhaitent conserver la disposition du clavier actuel tout en bnficiant des amliorations futures, Philippe Magnabosco rassure ces derniers en affirmant que  _ce projet peut tre men  bien sans bouleverser la disposition AZERTY  laquelle la plupart des usagers sont habitus_ . Et de complter que  _lobjectif est de donner de nouvelles possibilits, respectueuses des particularismes dcriture, pour rpondre aux besoins du march_ .


L, j'avoue ne pas bien comprendre... si c'est pour se contenter de rajouter des manquements sans rien bouger ou presque, les arguments sur l'_incohrence_ de la disposition n'ont aucune valeur. Va falloir suivre a de prs.




> Toutefois, tandis que certaines personnes appellent de tous leurs vux l'amlioration du clavier AZERTY, d'autres personnes se demandent si les limites techniques prsentes sont suffisantes pour entamer une refonte du clavier AZERTY actuel. Quel est votre avis sur la question ? tes-vous pour ou contre une modification du clavier AZERTY ?


Je ne suis pas contre une refonte : les limites tant clairement identifie et la norme inexistante, autant faire d'une pierre deux coups, les habitudes a se soigne avec le temps, quitte  ce que ce soit pour la gnration suivante. Mais si c'est pour faire une norme qui se contente de faire de l'incrmental, je trouve que c'est pas mal de travail pour pas grand chose.

Aprs, l'ide de faire du "travail de fond, mais ne vous inquitez pas ce sera sans consquence aucune", c'est aussi typique du travail fait pour dire de travailler... aux frais du contribuable, bien entendu. Donc je suis pour, mais seulement si c'est pour tre prt  y aller franchement. On ne remet pas en cause quelque chose avec 300 arguments pour dire qu'on va faire pareil.

----------


## Le_Bret

On arrte pas de parler de lazerty au singulier, hors il nexiste pas, prcisment parce quil ny a pas de norme. Entre Linux, Windows et Mac il y a 3 azerty diffrents.
Au passage cest pareil pour Qwerty. Les USA, le Canada et le Royaume-Uni (je prends volontairement des pays anglophone) nont pas le mme Qwerty et  chaque fois ces pays ont normalis  leur  Qwerty




> ... sous linux il suffit d'activer le verrouillage majuscule, et de l on a tout ce qu'il faut.


Et dans ce cas vous ne pouvez plus utiliser les chiffres: 1345680. Ce qui est pnible pour taper des chiffres long (par exemple un code de carte bleue). Tout les claviers nont pas de pav numrique (clavier compact, ordinateur portable)




> Ah ben voil, si problme il y a, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de norme officielle. Donc oui il serait temps d'en faire une. Auquel cas a me drange pas d'avoir quelque chose de plus pratique, mme si je dois dire que la proximit avec le QWERTY m'arrange vu que je switch quotidiennement entre les deux.


Pourquoi basculez-vous quotidiennement entre 2 dispositions ? Ne serait-il pas plus simple dutiliser la disposition qui contient tout les caractres dont vous avez besoin et faire que *lordinateur* change sa disposition pour vous ?




> Je ne suis pas contre une refonte : les limites tant clairement identifie et la norme inexistante, autant faire d'une pierre deux coups, les habitudes a se soigne avec le temps, quitte  ce que ce soit pour la gnration suivante. Mais si c'est pour faire une norme qui se contente de faire de l'incrmental, je trouve que c'est pas mal de travail pour pas grand chose.
> 
> Aprs, l'ide de faire du "travail de fond, mais ne vous inquitez pas ce sera sans consquence aucune", c'est aussi typique du travail fait pour dire de travailler... aux frais du contribuable, bien entendu. Donc je suis pour, mais seulement si c'est pour tre prt  y aller franchement. On ne remet pas en cause quelque chose avec 300 arguments pour dire qu'on va faire pareil.


Ces dernires annes plusieurs pays ont cre ou mise  jour leur norme clavier.
LAllemagne en 2012 a choisi de garantir la compatibilit ascendante.
La Finlande en 2008 a fait quelques modifications   la marge .
Avant a les USA ont choisi de normaliser et le Qwerty et le Dvorak. Chacun choisit sa disposition.

----------


## Kropernic

> Euh... il me semble qu'on parle de ' et de ", qui sont respectivement sur les touches 4 et 3...


Je n'en suis pas certain mais je pense que, lorsqu'il parle de guillemets, il parle en fait des guillemets sous la forme des chevrons imbriqus << et >> (que je n'utilise personnellement jamais et a m'nrve quand outlook me remplace les " par ces trucs qui prennent trop de place et pollue la lecture)

----------


## Neckara

> Et dans ce cas vous ne pouvez plus utiliser les chiffres: 1345680. Ce qui est pnible pour taper des chiffres long (par exemple un code de carte bleue). Tout les claviers nont pas de pav numrique (clavier compact, ordinateur portable)


Sur mon typematrix bpo, j'ai une touche "num" qui me permet d'avoir un pav numrique sur les touches :

rnmhf(begin)(haut)(end)(gauche)(bas)(droite).



Grossirement, le fait d'activer num a le mme effet que si on maintenait fn appuy. En gros, on regarde ce qui est en bleu sur les touches.
 noter que certains symboles ne sont pas prsent sur le skin (ex.  et  h + alt. gr et h + alt gr + shift) 

http://www.typematrix.com/support/us...de.php?item=10


J'ai aussi une touche v. num, il faut que je regarde ce que c'est en dtail.  ::aie::

----------


## Le_Bret

Un point trs important de la proposition de norme qui na pas t indiqu dans larticle est lajout des lettres ncessaires aux *langues europennes* utilisant lalphabet latin.
Ce nest donc pas une simple correction pour le franais, mais plutt une version Azety-international.
Ainsi il ne serait plus ncessaire de passer au qwertz juste pour taper un , par exemple.

----------


## Chen norris

Autant sous Windows je comprends qu'il soit dlicat de retenir les combinaisons de touche par cur (personnellement, j'arrive parfaitement  m'en accommoder maintenant que je les connais mais je conois qu'elles rebutent la plupart) mais sous Mac OS, les caractres spciaux sont accessibles de manire trs logique : la touche ALT + le caractre le plus proche :
 ALT + A →  ALT + O →  ALT + ( → [ ALT + ) → ] 
Une autre srie de caractres spciaux est accessible en ajoutant la touche CTRL  la combinaison. On obtient pratiquement tous les caractres que l'on veut avec cette logique, sans pour autant bousculer la disposition des touches pour les lettres.
Et pour les majuscules accentues, j'aime l'ide que la touche de verrouillage majuscule permette non pas de saisir des chiffres dans la range du haut (la range situe au-dessus des lettres, pas le pav numrique) mais les lettres crites en petit.
Exemple : verrouillage majuscule + le    situ sous le  2  → 

Je trouve dommage que les autres OS ne s'inspirent pas de cette logique.

----------


## Invit

> Je n'en suis pas certain mais je pense que, lorsqu'il parle de guillemets, il parle en fait des guillemets sous la forme des chevrons imbriqus << et >> (que je n'utilise personnellement jamais et a m'nrve quand outlook me remplace les " par ces trucs qui prennent trop de place et pollue la lecture)


haha quand je disais que ces trucs de remplacement automatique c'tait une plaie ^^
Le problme, c'est quand en plus il faut respecter les prfrences de chacun. "Moi, je veux des apostrophes courbes", "moi, je veux des guillemets chevrons", "moi je veux des apostrophes droites mais des guillemets boucles anglaises". On se croirait dans un salon de coiffure ::mouarf:: 
Aprs, la standardisation des claviers ne peut pas faire grand chose l-dessus. D'o la ncessit de passer directement aux claviers penss pour la personnalisation

----------


## Eikichi

Ou alors, si tous les OS pouvaient implmenter un systme  la OS X avec un menu contextuel qui apparait quand on appuie durant une seconde sur une touche, donnant toutes les variations possibles et imaginables de la lettre en question. En plus, on peut slectionner le caractre avec les touches 1-9. Pas de combinaisons de touches tordues, pas de clavier surcharg, c'est clean.

EDIT: message tap avec un qwerty sans prise de tte  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kropernic

Hello, 

Sorry pour ce lger hors-sujet mais j'ai une question pour les utilisateurs d'un clavier typematrix.

Vous n'avez pas mal aux poignets  force ???

Sur cette page du site de typematrix, on y voit "l'volution des claviers".  Jusqu'ici, je n'ai utilis que des claviers du premier et second modle et c'est bien sr le second qui me procure le plus de confort (je regrette d'ailleurs beaucoup le clavier de la photo que je possde encore mais je ne peux plus utiliser car il est en ps2 et avec les adaptateurs, parfois a bug  ::(:  )

Du coup, vu que je ne connais personne possdant un typematrix dans mon entourage pour me faire une ide de son confort de frappe, je vous pose la question.  Ma question suppose que vous frapper sur ce clavier avec les mains correctement positionnes pour une frappe  10 doigts.  Je me doute bien que ceux qui frappent  2 doigts n'ont pas mal aux poignets (que ce soit sur n'importe quel modle d'ailleurs) ^^.

----------


## Kropernic

> haha quand je disais que ces trucs de remplacement automatique c'tait une plaie ^^
> Le problme, c'est quand en plus il faut respecter les prfrences de chacun. "Moi, je veux des apostrophes courbes", "moi, je veux des guillemets chevrons", "moi je veux des apostrophes droites mais des guillemets boucles anglaises". On se croirait dans un salon de coiffure
> Aprs, la standardisation des claviers ne peut pas faire grand chose l-dessus. D'o la ncessit de passer directement aux claviers penss pour la personnalisation


Le pire, c'est qu'il ne me le fait pas tout le temps.  Mais je te concde ce point-l ^^.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Pourquoi basculez-vous quotidiennement entre 2 dispositions ? Ne serait-il pas plus simple dutiliser la disposition qui contient tout les caractres dont vous avez besoin et faire que *lordinateur* change sa disposition pour vous ?


Parce que mon ordi perso est en franais, mon ordi boulot non. Ce n'est pas que je bascule entre deux "claviers" mais entre deux "PC", l'un tant install tout FR ds le dpart, l'autre tout US. Tu pourrais me dire que je peux avoir la disposition FR sur mon PC boulot quand mme et mettre un cache au dessus du clavier pour voir les bonnes touches, mais j'aime pas, et avoir un clavier en USB non plus (c'est un portable, donc forc d'avoir le clavier original).




> Je n'en suis pas certain mais je pense que, lorsqu'il parle de guillemets, il parle en fait des guillemets sous la forme des chevrons imbriqus << et >> (que je n'utilise personnellement jamais et a m'nrve quand outlook me remplace les " par ces trucs qui prennent trop de place et pollue la lecture)


Pareillement. {^_^}

----------


## Neckara

> Vous n'avez pas mal aux poignets  force ???


Aucunement, au contraire, c'est mme plutt agrable et bien mieux qu'un clavier "normal". Ds les premires semaines je sentais un vritable confort alors que je ne tapais toujours pas aussi vite qu'avec un clavier "normal".

Aprs je suis pass d'un clavier normal azerty  un typematrix bpo, je n'ai ni test un clavier "normal" bpo ou un typematrix azerty.



Quand on dbute  taper  10 doigts, on utilise beaucoup la touche backspace (effacer) et il faut tirer le petit doigt dans le coin en haut  gauche, c'est trs inconfortable et peut faire mal assez rapidement. L'avoir au centre, c'est vraiment plus confortable.
De mme pour les touches "maj", elles sont plus grosses que sur un clavier ordinaire, c'est donc plus simple de la chercher.

----------


## Le_Bret

> -la saisie des lettres et signes est une faon presque marginale commander un ordinateur (souris, caractres de contrle, voir aussi la manire de saisir sur un clavier chinois)


Un clavier nest pas quune faon de commander un ordinateur, mais aussi tout simplement une faon dcrire qui remplace progressivement les stylos, et qui est utilis par M. et Mme Tout-le-monde.




> -la saisie des lettres et signes est une faon presque marginale commander un ordinateur (souris, caractres de contrle, voir aussi la manire de saisir sur un clavier chinois)
> -Apprendre une nouvelle disposition est fastidieux.


Oui. Curieusement certains affirment firement tre capable de taper en qwerty en plus de lazerty (et donc on fait leffort dapprendre plus dune disposition) mais ne sont pas prt  en apprendre une qui ne serait pas du Qwerty.
Au passage sur la page daccueil il y a un article qui sintitule :  Un dveloppeur qui refuse de partir de zro ne mrite pas le titre de dveloppeur 




> -Reconnaissance vocale


Dans un open-space ou une usine, je te souhaite bien du courage.




> reconnaissance de l'criture manuscrite me paraissent plus efficace.


criture manuelle : maximum 30 mots/minutes.
criture au clavier : Un utilisateur moyen form atteint sans peine 50 mots/minutes. 80 mots/minutes est le minimum requis pour une dactylo. Il y a des records  plus de 200mpm.
Niveau efficacit le clavier est imbattable.




> En somme, gaspillage de l'argent public et combat d'arrire garde franco-franais (a rappelle le concorde, le bebop, le SECAM...)


De nombreux pays ont dj normalis leur disposition claviers (tats-Unis, Canada, Royaume-Uni, Allemagne, Finlande) et chacun a fait *sa* norme, y compris les pays anglophone.
Les ractions des pays trangers  lannonce de cette norme est plutt favorable, y compris dans ceux qui ont lhabitude du french-bashing.  la limite ils se demandent pourquoi cela na pas dj t fait.

Finalement la seule  franchouilladise  de lhistoire est cette habitude de rler contre tout et nimporte quoi sans vraiment savoir ce dont il retourne.

----------


## psychadelic

Bof, a fait un peu combat d'arrire garde.
Si les claviers Azerty on commenc  etre mis sur le march, c'est uniquement parce que les fabricants de machine  crire se sont rendus compte que la disposition Qwerty ne fonctionnerai pas avec la langue Franaise (les marteaux se croiseraient trop souvent) et que leur clients seraient trop mcontents.
Alors en bricolant un peu ils ont juste interverti les touches A Z Q et W; sans aucune autre intention.
Les premiers  claviers _"numriques"_ sont sortis sur la machine  boule d'IBM https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Techni...82,_Selectric) et  bien sur concerv la disposition Azerty en france, pour ne pas dranger les habitudes, et le difficile apprentissage de la disposition des touches.

Je ne sais plus trop qui et quand, mais  un moment la question de la disposition idale des touches  merg, et l'ide de les disposer selon leur frquence statistique d'utilisation  merge, ce qui  produit le clavier Franais Bpo...  
 == les lettres les plus utilises pour les doigts les plus agiles (index, puis majeur..), mais dans le cas d'un droitier, bien sur  :;): 
l'autre soucis c'est qu'on  beau tous parler en Franais, on n'utilise pas forcment le mme vocabulaire (je sais, je chipote)

Bref, le clavier Bpo est conu dans l'optique d'une performance de frappe, et perso , je sais pas pour vous, mais mon esprit de comptition ne va pas jusqu'au clavier...

l'autre ide fut aussi d'avoir un clavier incurv comme celui de Kropernic , qui mnage les articulations au niveau des poignets, et qui est loin d'tre ridicule, pour peu qu'on crive beaucoup au clavier alors tant qu'a investir dans le prix d'un clavier autant suivre cette voie.

Bien sur les caractres diacritiques (et la ligature des voyelles) sont indispensables en Franais, ce qui est con c'est qu'il faille une loi pour imposer cette ide aux fabricants de claviers...  ::roll::

----------


## Neckara

> Bref, le clavier Bpo est conu dans l'optique d'une performance de frappe, et perso , je sais pas pour vous, mais mon esprit de comptition ne va pas jusqu'au clavier...


Pas que si j'en crois ce site : http://bepo.fr/wiki/Pr%C3%A9sentation



> Dans le cadre dune frappe  dix doigts et  laveugle, cela permet un  confort accru  y compris dans les bras et les paules , un  apprentissage facilit et un gain en vitesse. Enfin, compte tenu de la  diminution des contraintes, il y a de bonnes chances que cela aide   prvenir les troubles musculosquelettiques, comme le syndrome du canal  carpien ou les tendinites. Le bpo participe  la bonne ergonomie du poste de travail.





> La vitesse nest pas un but en soi, le confort et lendurance sont bien plus importants

----------


## Le_Bret

> Tu pourrais me dire que je peux avoir la disposition FR sur mon PC boulot quand mme et mettre un cache au dessus du clavier pour voir les bonnes touches, mais j'aime pas, et avoir un clavier en USB non plus (c'est un portable, donc forc d'avoir le clavier original).


En fait je pensais effectivement  mettre la disposition FR partout, mais sans cache. Quand tu tapes en aveugle, tu na pas besoin de savoir ce quil y a sur la touche.

----------


## psychadelic

@*Neckara* <- Ok, c'est pas faux, mais je ne vois pas non plus  me remettre  faire l'aprentissage d'une autre disposition de clavier, a  t suffisamment laborieux

----------


## Le_Bret

> Aucunement, au contraire, c'est mme plutt agrable et bien mieux qu'un clavier "normal". Ds les premires semaines je sentais un vritable confort alors que je ne tapais toujours pas aussi vite qu'avec un clavier "normal". 
> []
> De mme pour les touches "maj", elles sont plus grosses que sur un clavier ordinaire, c'est donc plus simple de la chercher.


Pareil.
Curieusement les claviers  ergonomiques  permettent souvent de relever larrire du clavier (pour faire comme les machine  crire ?) ce qui est une *trs* mauvaise ide : cela tire le poigne et cause des douleurs  la longue.
Un clavier doit tre  plat ou mieux lgrement inclin vers larrire (ce qui ncessite un repose-poignet).

Je nai jamais russi  convaincre qui que se soit de passer au bpo, mais 2 de mes collgues sont passs au Typematrix (azerty) dont un qui utilisait le clavier ergo de Microsoft. Il trouve le Typematrix nettement mieux.

----------


## Neckara

> @*Neckara* <- Ok, c'est pas faux, mais je ne vois pas non plus  me remettre  faire l'aprentissage d'une autre disposition de clavier, a  t suffisamment laborieux


Bwoff, t'as des petits jeux marrants pour t'apprendre le bpo :
http://bepo.fr/wiki/Apprentissage#Liens_externes

http://bepo.fr/wiki/Tipp10
http://10fastfingers.com/typing-test/french

----------


## 4sStylZ

Cest pas le nombre de touches du clavier le problme. Je suis sur un clavier 104 touches (typematrix 2030) en Bpo et je nai pas du tout la sensation de manquer de touches

Sinon  propos des caractres de ponctuation, les questions de prfrences de chacun seront toujours  considrer aprs les xigences de la langue Franaise. Et en loccurence, les guillemets " nen sont tout simplement pas, enfin pas en Franais.

Les rgles de typographies Franaises prcisent que seules les guillemets   et les guillemets secondaires   sont  utiliser. Pour lapostrophe, cest pareil, nombre dusagers de clavier Azerty la confondent avec une quote simple anglaise ' nest pas non plus une apostrophe  qui en typo Franaise est une virgule haute.

Bref, je suis comme beaucoup :*
* [x] Bpo ≥ Azerty.

Azerty est une relique du pass, impropre  une bonne saisie par manque de caractre et aussi par manque dergonomie.

@psychadelic Si tas galr  apprendre Azerty cest justement parce que cest naze :p

----------


## Invit

> Les rgles de typographies Franaises prcisent que seules les guillemets   et les guillemets secondaires   sont  utiliser. Pour lapostrophe, cest pareil, nombre dusagers de clavier Azerty la confondent avec une quote simple anglaise ' nest pas non plus une apostrophe  qui en typo Franaise est une virgule haute.



Je ne trouve aucune source d'autorit suffisante pour tre qualifie de "rgles de typographie franaise". Le fait est que, dans l'usage, le caractre utilis dpend des prfrences de chacun, comme de nombreuses autres rgles de la langue franaise. :;): 
De mme que dans la littrature, la ponctuation dans les dialogues dpend purement et simplement des prfrences de la maison d'dition, en orthotypographie, le caractre ascii qui convient est tout simplement dfini par la personne qui paie.

----------


## lcp94300

je ne comprends pas la finalit ni du clavier ni de l'OS ? et si le but ultime tait de coder en franais ?

on va encore passer pour d'irrductibles gaulois, qui ont comme seule ressource de se diffrencier plutt que d'affronter le reste du monde avec les mmes armes ...

----------


## ZenZiTone

> je ne comprends pas la finalit ni du clavier ni de l'OS ? et si le but ultime tait de coder en franais ?
> 
> on va encore passer pour d'irrductibles gaulois, qui ont comme seule ressource de se diffrencier plutt que d'affronter le reste du monde avec les mmes armes ...


Aucun rapport  ::aie::  l'OS c'est un autre sujet, celui de la gestion de l'administration publique..

Quant au clavier, comme beaucoup l'ont soulign, il semblerait que l'AZERTY ne soit pas le plus adapt  la rdaction dans notre belle langue ! Il faut dire qu'il n'a pas t ralis pour la saisie clavier sur un ordinateur...

----------


## Le_Bret

> Je ne trouve aucune source d'autorit suffisante pour tre qualifie de "rgles de typographie franaise".


En gnral par  rgles de typographie franaise  on veut dire le  Lexique des rgles typographiques en usage  l'Imprimerie nationale .
Mais effectivement lImprimerie nationale nest quun diteur comme les autres (ou presque) et chacun est libre de suivre ou pas ses rgles comme le laisse entendre le titre.

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Je voudrais te plussoyer mille fois... , au mois, c'est rflchir... Pas comme les illustres inutiles nuisibles qui veulent un clavier fraaaannnnais parce qu'ils sont incapables de faire rayonner la France autrement, et qui vont faire ch*** les x millions de personnes de la Francophonie pour satisfaire leur go de merdeux.




> Vive la Belgique ! ^^
> 
> Sinon, faudrait dvelopper un clavier dont les touches ne seraient pas peintes mais seraient de petits crans qui afficheraient leur caractre associ.  Ainsi, un seul clavier matriel pour tous les claviers "logiques".  Et on pourrait agencer nous-mme les touches comme bon nous semble et chacun pourrait alors avoir sa propre disposition.  Imaginez le gain d'ergonomie pour le gars qui, pour cause d'accident, n'a plus l'index gauche par exemple.  Il pourrait ragencer ces touches pour coller  son nouveau besoin.
> 
> Aprs, pas sr qu'un port usb suffise pour l'alimentation...
> 
> Bon, qui lance une startup sur kickstarter avec moi ?

----------


## Le_Bret

> on va encore passer pour d'irrductibles gaulois, qui ont comme seule ressource de se diffrencier plutt que d'affronter le reste du monde avec les mmes armes ...


Pas du tout. Si tu lis les sites trangers, la dmarche parat plutt naturelle. Ce qui les tonnent, cest que dans un pays comme la France qui aime bien crer des rgles sur tout ou nimporte quoi, ce ne soit pas dj fait. (jai crit  crer des rgles  pas les appliquer  ::aie:: )

Quand au fait davoir une disposition diffrente, cest dj trs courant avec qwerty. Sur un clavier britannique il y a des diacritiques pour le gallois et lcossais.

----------


## 4sStylZ

Effectivement il ny a pas dorganisme faisant autorit. 

Mme si cela ne fait pas foi, on apprends un peu sur les diffrents guillemets :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guillemet

Il semble admis que les quotes, doubles-quotes et autres underscore sont venus des langages de programmations.
Je me demande dailleurs si une machine  crire Franaise Azerty possde des quotes et doubles-quotes




> Je voudrais te plussoyer mille fois... , au mois, c'est rflchir... Pas comme les illustres inutiles nuisibles qui veulent un clavier fraaaannnnais parce qu'ils sont incapables de faire rayonner la France autrement, et qui vont faire ch*** les x millions de personnes de la Francophonie pour satisfaire leur go de merdeux.


Je veux un clavier favorisant la saisie de prose Franaise ou Anglaise ainsi que le code, sans peiner, pour ne pas me me dtruire la sant, et aussi car une disposition correcte favorise la saisie en aveugle et donc labsence davoir besoin de regarder son clavier pour y chercher ses touches

Est-ce que je suis un nuisible pour a?
Moi joblige personne  utiliser un clavier ou un autre hein.

Sinon le clavier dont vous parlez xiste sous plusieurs formes :
http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/optimus/

Je prfre mon TM2030 en layout Bpo avec un skin noir.
Je ne risque pas de me le faire voler et je nai pas besoin de dplacer mon regard de lcran pour y chercher les caractres :

----------


## ericherve

La refonte du clavier? Pourquoi faire ?
- Perso, en tant qu'utilisateur avanc, j'utilise l'US international, qui me donne accs  beaucoup plus de caractres (mais pas l'euro, je ne sais pas faire). D'autres parlerons du Dvorak, ...
- Pour ceux qui ne savent pas crire et qui font du texte SMS

Si on fait le boulot, autant avoir une vue europenne, non? O simplement laisser faire les modifs par les constructeurs? S'ils le font, c'est quand mme qu'en bout de ligne, l'AZERTY a toujours t une sorte d'alpha, un POC mis en ligne!

----------


## psychadelic

et point de vue clavier virtuel, comme ceux sur les tablettes ou par affichage laser, a donne quoi point de vue vitesse / facilit de  frappe ??

sinon, plutt tentant, mais uniquement  l'tat de concept : http://www.designboom.com/design/key...tlisted-entry/

----------


## 4sStylZ

> Sorry pour ce lger hors-sujet mais j'ai une question pour les utilisateurs d'un clavier typematrix.
> Vous n'avez pas mal aux poignets  force ???


Il faut vraiment comprendre que la morphologie est diffrente selon chacun, ainsi que la musculature, les os, et aussi les TMS.

En Azerty ce sont tes poignets qui bougent, en bpo, et surtout sur un TM et ses touches centres, ce sont uniquement tes doigts donc il y a peu de frottement horizontaux.

Cest tellement diffrent que tu peux avoir des douleurs au doigt au dbut de lapprentissage car on a tendance  se crisper et adopter une position peu naturelle.

Pour ma part jen ai plusieurs, des douleurs aux doigts, poignets, avant bras, fractures des doigts et aiguillons rocheux qui se balladent dans le coude 
De ce fait je suis un peu perfectionniste, jai chang mon clavier, mon layout, jai achet un Kensington Expert mouse, et des supports de poignet.

Le TM est dnu daccessoires comme un repose poignet, et son arrte est effectivement un peu nette, saillante.
Cela  certains avantages. On peut lutiliser sur les genoux ou sur un bureau de faible profondeur comme de faible largeur.

On peut aisment lassocier avec des reposes poignets. Pour ma part je suis allez chez Grifiti et jai achet un petit puis un big repose poignet.

Le confort de ces machins est incroyable et je compte en acheter deux autres grands pour que tous mes bras soient supports et que je puissent poser mes coudes sur le bureau avec deux centimtres de mousse pour amortir.




> et point de vue clavier virtuel, comme ceux sur les tablettes ou par affichage laser, a donne quoi point de vue vitesse / facilit de  frappe ??


Il y a plusieurs dfauts :*On nas pas de retours haptiques, donc on est oblig dobserver son clavier ce qui est compltement stupide.
Secondement, les doigts subissent de nombreux choques et mouvements rpts du  la frappe alors mme que nos mouvements sont amortis par les ressorts ou les membranes.

On ne sen rend pas compte  moins dtre particulirement fragile ou davoir gout  des touches molles mais en clair, frapper  mme une surface dur est dsagrable, et frapper au dessus dune membrane (comme les skins en plastiques TypeMatrix) ben cest vraiment confort.

----------


## Le_Bret

> Sinon, faudrait dvelopper un clavier dont les touches ne seraient pas peintes mais seraient de petits crans qui afficheraient leur caractre associ.  
> []
> Bon, qui lance une startup sur kickstarter avec moi ?


Dj fait.  part loptimus qui cote une blind, il y a les claviers Sonder, avec de lencre lectronique.
Alors cest pas en couleur comme loptimus, mais cest nettement moins cher et a consomme beaucoup moins.

----------


## Jipt

> Je ne trouve aucune source d'autorit suffisante pour tre qualifie de "rgles de typographie franaise". Le fait est que, dans l'usage, le caractre utilis dpend des prfrences de chacun, comme de nombreuses autres rgles de la langue franaise.


J'ai toujours  ct de moi depuis 20 ans le  Lexique des rgles typographiques en usage  l'Imprimerie nationale  et le  Manuel de typographie franaise lmentaire ( l'usage des personnes qui pratiquent la pao sans connaissances en typographie)  et je ne m'en lasse pas !
[EDIT] ah, je n'avais pas vu le post de Le_Bret qui cite le mme _Lexique_ que moi, dsol [/EDIT]
Attention, le second (du regrett Yves Perrousseaux [j'ai sa monstrueuse somme _Histoire de l'criture typographique_, un pur bonheur]) en tant  sa 9e dition je crois, le titre a chang, mais n'importe quel bon libraire devrait pouvoir t'aider sur ce coup-l.




> la ponctuation dans les dialogues dpend purement et simplement des prfrences de la maison d'dition, en orthotypographie, le caractre ascii qui convient est tout simplement dfini par la personne qui paie.


Et si tu as affaire  des ignares dans ce domaine, tu vas produire des trucs horribles, et culturellement impropres.

----------


## Neckara

> et point de vue clavier virtuel, comme ceux sur les tablettes ou par affichage laser, a donne quoi point de vue vitesse / facilit de  frappe ??


Le problme, c'est que tu n'as pas la sensation d'appui des touches, ce qui le rend de fait un peu moins confortable. Je ne me rappelle plus du terme ddi exact.





> Cest tellement diffrent que tu peux avoir des douleurs au doigt au dbut de lapprentissage car on a tendance  se crisper et adopter une position peu naturelle.


Je n'avais pas eu cette impression, ds que je l'ai reu je suis pass directement  10 doigts en m'entranant toute la journe (~10h)  ::aie::

----------


## Le_Bret

> et point de vue clavier virtuel, comme ceux sur les tablettes ou par affichage laser, a donne quoi point de vue vitesse / facilit de  frappe ??


Le  problme de ces claviers est que tu nas aucun retour tactile pour positionner tes doigts. Cest  a que servent les  picots  sur les touches F et J.
De fait la frappe en aveugle est impossible : tu es oblig de regarder le clavier.
Dailleurs une des voies explores pour les tablettes est le clavier gonflable. Il y a un gel sous lcran qui peut gonfler et faire apparatre un clavier tactile  la demande.

----------


## Kropernic

> Dj fait.  part loptimus qui cote une blind, il y a les claviers Sonder, avec de lencre lectronique.
> Alors cest pas en couleur comme loptimus, mais cest nettement moins cher et a consomme beaucoup moins.


Si ce genre de clavier existait au format ergonomique comme celui que j'ai actuellement, j'en achte un sans rflchir... Mais je n'en vois aucun  ::(:

----------


## Watilin

Salut les chatons, je viens de lire tout le fil et j'aimerais ragir  deux-trois trucs qui ont t dits.

D'abord cette histoire d'accents sur les majuscules. S'il s'agissait de typographie o il n'y a pas toujours de norme tablie mais plutt des consensus, on pourrait se permettre de ne pas respecter la rgle. Mais l il s'agit bien d'orthographe, _cf._ le site de l'Acadmie franaise. Ceux qui ont, hlas, appris le contraire  l'cole ne peuvent que constater que leur enseignant tait lui-mme mal inform. J'ajouterais qu'en tant que rgle d'orthographe, elle concerne  mon avis toutes les langues francophones et pas seulement le franais. Mais ce n'est que mon avis.

Comme le dit Yokosano, l'alphabet franais comporte en ralit 42 lettres qu'on est cens pouvoir toutes dcliner en 3 variantes : les minuscules, les majuscules et les petites capitales. Pour la rfrence voyez les leons de typographie de Jacques Andr [PDF]. En CSS, la troisime variante s'obtient avec font-variant: small-caps.

Personnellement, je tape en Bpo au quotidien sur un clavier traditionnel, depuis bientt un an, et mme si je suis encore moins rapide qu'en Azerty, je trouve a plus pratique et plus confortable. Pour taper du code, ce que je trouve particulirement agrable c'est que tous les symboles qui vont par paires, () [] {} sont regroups Par paires justement. Le dise # est en accs par la touche _Maj_ au lieu de _AltGr_, et le underscore _ se fait par _AltGr+espace_, autrement dit avec les deux pouces, ce qui est autrement plus pratique que ce foutu _AltGr+8_ que je n'ai jamais russi  faire sans regarder mon clavier.

Bpo a t conu avec entre autres le souci de faciliter le respect de l'orthographe et la typographie franaises, c'est pourquoi les guillemets   sont en accs direct. Les conventions sur la ponctuation sont parmi les plus largement appliques en typographie, et les guillemets en font partie. Je vous renvoie encore une fois au manuel de Jacques Andr. Il n'est pas question de parler de prfrences, donc pas de salon de coiffure !

Si vous tes intresss ou curieux  propos de Bpo, sachez que c'est avant tout un pilote, autrement dit un clavier logiciel. Il n'y a pas besoin d'un clavier matriel particulier, mme si on peut s'en procurer un aprs. On trouve un pilote Bpo pour Windows XP, 7, 8 et 10, et il est nativement inclus dans Linux. On trouve toutes les indications ncessaires sur Bpo.fr.

Quelqu'un a dit que les touches _PageUp_ / _PageDown_ et _Home_ / _End_ ne servaient  rien ; j'invite cette personne  les essayer, et tenter de trouver un maximum de situations o elles permettent de taper du texte de faon plus efficace. Notamment, la touche _Home_ permet de se rendre directement en dbut de ligne, et la plupart des diteurs de texte tiennent compte de l'indentation. C'est super pratique. a et les combinaisons _Ctrl+flche normale_ pour aller de mot en mot, _Ctrl+Effacer_ pour effacer un mot entier, etc. Je les utilise tous les jours et je ne peux pas m'en passer !

Pour conclure mon intervention, on reconnat volontiers qu'il existe des dispositions de clavier plus efficaces que l'Azerty, par exemple Bpo ou Dvorak. Mais on voit bien sur ce fil que la majorit des gens n'est pas prte  faire l'effort d'apprendre une nouvelle disposition, et ce serait terriblement contre-productif de leur imposer. Du coup, c'est une bonne ide de proposer une amlioration de l'Azerty.

----------


## Neckara

> Si ce genre de clavier existait au format ergonomique comme celui que j'ai actuellement, j'en achte un sans rflchir... Mais je n'en vois aucun


Moi aussi, ce serait tellement pratique si toutes nos applications pouvaient y afficher leur raccourcis claviers.

Avoir tous les raccourcis de vim pourrait tre par exemple trs pratique.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> En fait je pensais effectivement  mettre la disposition FR partout, mais sans cache. Quand tu tapes en aveugle, tu na pas besoin de savoir ce quil y a sur la touche.


Sauf que je ne tape jamais en aveugle. En fait c'est plutt l'inverse, je regarde continuellement le clavier durant la frappe et je ne reviens  l'cran que pour me relire. C'est l que je corrige les fautes et que je revois les tournures de phrase.

----------


## psychadelic

> Sauf que je ne tape jamais en aveugle. En fait c'est plutt l'inverse, je regarde continuellement le clavier durant la frappe et je ne reviens  l'cran que pour me relire. C'est l que je corrige les fautes et que je revois les tournures de phrase.


D'une certaine manire tu as de la chance car cela signifie que tu n'a pas intgr d'automatisme sur l'criture au clavier, et que donc tu devrai passer au Bpo, en te servant des logiciels d'apprentissage propos sur leur site.

car le but de l'utilisation du clavier, c'est de se faire oublier, cad de taper sans le regarder  :;):

----------


## Neckara

> Sauf que je ne tape jamais en aveugle. En fait c'est plutt l'inverse, je regarde continuellement le clavier durant la frappe et je ne reviens  l'cran que pour me relire.


Mais lynchez-moi cet hrtique !  ::mouarf::  


Avant d'avoir mon typematrix bpo, j'avais essay de mentraner  taper  10 doigts sur un azerty. J'ai t assez surpris de constat que j'arrivais  crire sans trop regarder le clavier, l'habitude je suppose.
Cela m'tonne donc que tu regardes continuellement ton clavier durant la frappe, cela doit vraiment tre tout sauf confortable, non ?


N.B. Je suis surpris que personne n'ai sorti un truc du genre "bof, je prfre un clavier azerty qu'un bpo, car un clavier azerty en vaut deux."

----------


## lankoande

Ce sont des dtails qui  mon avis ne valent pas la peine d'tre traits, tant qu'il existe dj des moyens pour s'en passer. ::mrgreen::  !

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> D'une certaine manire tu as de la chance car cela signifie que tu n'a pas intgr d'automatisme sur l'criture au clavier, et que donc tu devrai passer au Bpo, en te servant des logiciels d'apprentissage propos sur leur site.
> 
> car le but de l'utilisation du clavier, c'est de se faire oublier, cad de taper sans le regarder


Si si, je les ai les automatismes, je peux taper quasiment sans regarder le clavier, mais j'ai aussi pris l'habitude de le regarder pendant la frappe, c'est tout. J'ai pas l'intention de devenir dactylographe de mtier, donc je vois pas o est le problme. Oublier le clavier, c'est un objectif pratique de dactylo, pas un principe.




> Mais lynchez-moi cet hrtique !


Si a peut te rassurer, quand je joue  Stepmania au clavier je le regarde pas. {^_}




> N.B. Je suis surpris que personne n'ai sorti un truc du genre "bof, je prfre un clavier azerty qu'un bpo, car un clavier azerty en vaut deux."


Ben voil, c'est fait.

----------


## Neckara

> je peux taper quasiment sans regarder le clavier, mais j'ai aussi pris l'habitude de le regarder pendant la frappe, c'est tout. J'ai pas l'intention de devenir dactylographe de mtier, donc je vois pas o est le problme. Oublier le clavier, c'est un objectif pratique de dactylo, pas un principe.


Tu pourrais coder avec les pieds qu'on s'en moquerait et que cela ne nous regarderait pas. C'est juste que tu auras plus de confort si tu t'vitais de trop regarder ton clavier. C'est plus des recommandations.

C'est comme indenter son code,  part pour le python, a compile toujours sans, mais c'est mieux d'indenter pour la lisibilit du code.

----------


## NSKis

De sacrs rapides le gouvernement franais et l'AFNOR!!!

C'est seulement aujourd'hui, presque un demi-sicle aprs la gnralisation des claviers Azerty que ces "doctes spcialistes et dfenseurs de la langue franaise" y voient un problme???

L franchement je ne sais plus... Faut-il en rire ou pleurer?

En tout cas, une chose est sre, certains ont beaucoup de temps libre dans le gouvernement Hollande pour prendre en main un sujet aussi "pineux".

----------


## 4sStylZ

@NSKis : En fait y eu des tonnes de groupes et organisation qui ont essay de changer lAzerty. Je crois mme que le fondateur dAzerty a abandonn devant la popularit dun clavier dj bien trop dmocratis.

----------


## ClaudeLELOUP

> Bah tu cris jamais une phrase qui commence par "a" ?


a, c'est tonnant !

----------


## ClaudeLELOUP

En Belgique, les claviers ont une touche pour les accents.

(Petit inconvnient, si tu tapes 7 suivi de 0, lcran taffiche  septante, une fois  et avec laccent belge ! Comme quoi, rien nest parfait.)

---------------

 la suite du message Minitel suivant
CHOUETTE NANA, 18 ANS, CHERCHE MEC, MEME AGE, . . . 

son auteur a reu plein de coups de fil de vieux ayant lu mme g .

----------


## Kropernic

> a, c'est tonnant !


Cela est tonnant !

[MAUVAISE FOI]
*fixed* 
[/MAUVAISE FOI]

----------


## Kropernic

> En Belgique, les claviers ont une touche pour les accents.
> 
> (Petit inconvnient, si tu tapes 7 suivi de 0, lcran taffiche  septante, une fois  et avec laccent belge ! Comme quoi, rien nest parfait.)


 ::ptdr::

----------


## Shepard

> 


On vient d'atteindre le point humour belge  la con ^^'

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Salut les chatons, je viens de lire tout le fil et j'aimerais ragir  deux-trois trucs qui ont t dits.
> 
> D'abord cette histoire d'accents sur les majuscules. S'il s'agissait de typographie o il n'y a pas toujours de norme tablie mais plutt des consensus, on pourrait se permettre de ne pas respecter la rgle. Mais l il s'agit bien d'orthographe, _cf._ le site de l'Acadmie franaise. Ceux qui ont, hlas, appris le contraire  l'cole ne peuvent que constater que leur enseignant tait lui-mme mal inform. J'ajouterais qu'en tant que rgle d'orthographe, elle concerne  mon avis toutes les langues francophones et pas seulement le franais. Mais ce n'est que mon avis.
> 
> Comme le dit Yokosano, l'alphabet franais comporte en ralit 42 lettres qu'on est cens pouvoir toutes dcliner en 3 variantes : les minuscules, les majuscules et les petites capitales. Pour la rfrence voyez les leons de typographie de Jacques Andr [PDF]. En CSS, la troisime variante s'obtient avec font-variant: small-caps.
> 
> Personnellement, je tape en Bpo au quotidien sur un clavier traditionnel, depuis bientt un an, et mme si je suis encore moins rapide qu'en Azerty, je trouve a plus pratique et plus confortable. Pour taper du code, ce que je trouve particulirement agrable c'est que tous les symboles qui vont par paires, () [] {} sont regroups Par paires justement. Le dise # est en accs par la touche _Maj_ au lieu de _AltGr_, et le underscore _ se fait par _AltGr+espace_, autrement dit avec les deux pouces, ce qui est autrement plus pratique que ce foutu _AltGr+8_ que je n'ai jamais russi  faire sans regarder mon clavier.


en fait AltGr+8 c'est "\", pour "_" c'est 8 tout simplement, (le "8" tant obtenu avec Shift+8)  ::):   tout comme @ qui s'obtient par AltGr+0/ (sur clavier PC, sur Mac c'est la touche "" - puissance 2 - du PC).




> Bpo a t conu avec entre autres le souci de faciliter le respect de l'orthographe et la typographie franaises, c'est pourquoi les guillemets   sont en accs direct. Les conventions sur la ponctuation sont parmi les plus largement appliques en typographie, et les guillemets en font partie. Je vous renvoie encore une fois au manuel de Jacques Andr. Il n'est pas question de parler de prfrences, donc pas de salon de coiffure !
> 
> Si vous tes intresss ou curieux  propos de Bpo, sachez que c'est avant tout un pilote, autrement dit un clavier logiciel. Il n'y a pas besoin d'un clavier matriel particulier, mme si on peut s'en procurer un aprs. On trouve un pilote Bpo pour Windows XP, 7, 8 et 10, et il est nativement inclus dans Linux. On trouve toutes les indications ncessaires sur Bpo.fr.
> 
> Quelqu'un a dit que les touches _PageUp_ / _PageDown_ et _Home_ / _End_ ne servaient  rien ; j'invite cette personne  les essayer, et tenter de trouver un maximum de situations o elles permettent de taper du texte de faon plus efficace. Notamment, la touche _Home_ permet de se rendre directement en dbut de ligne, et la plupart des diteurs de texte tiennent compte de l'indentation. C'est super pratique. a et les combinaisons _Ctrl+flche normale_ pour aller de mot en mot, _Ctrl+Effacer_ pour effacer un mot entier, etc. Je les utilise tous les jours et je ne peux pas m'en passer !
> 
> Pour conclure mon intervention, on reconnat volontiers qu'il existe des dispositions de clavier plus efficaces que l'Azerty, par exemple Bpo ou Dvorak. Mais on voit bien sur ce fil que la majorit des gens n'est pas prte  faire l'effort d'apprendre une nouvelle disposition, et ce serait terriblement contre-productif de leur imposer. Du coup, c'est une bonne ide de proposer une amlioration de l'Azerty.


En fait entre le Mac, mon Portable MSI avec un clavier Gamer (< et > sont  droite de la barre d'espace, et une touche ENTREE pas plus haute que les autres notamment) et les claviers traditionnels, je me suis rendu compte que j'arrivais  adapter ma frappe au clavier dans 90% des cas...il reste quelques touches sur lesquelles j'hsite sur les clavier que j'utilise le moins souvent.

mais pour tout ce qui est des chevrons,  etc...c'est gnralement un paramtrage du traitement de texte qui s'en charge (ou comme ici le correcteur de Chrome pour le ).

Passer  BEPO ne ferait que m'obliger  apprendre un nouveau clavier sans que je puisse oublier les autres sur lesquels je serais amen  intervenir rgulirement...du coup autant rester sur du classique avec ses petites variantes.

----------


## CoderInTheDark

"Qui a appris  taper  laveugle ? : D
Moi avant.
J'ai aussi une formation de secrtaire comptable.

On nous obligeait  taper sans regarder.
Car au travail il fallait utiliser les yeux pour lires les documents (factures,).
Et dans certaines coles, on leurs mettait des caches au-dessus des mains.
a ne ferait pas de mal  certains dveloppeurs.  ::D: 

Concernant linformatique, il fut un temps o, on tapait les listings des magazines ou des bouquins. 
Car les disquettes cotaient chres.
Donc cela tait bien utile de bien savoir taper.
Mais maintenant ce nest plus un problme.

a m'a bien servit en tant que dveloppeur.
Je me rappelle de personnes le nez baiss et tapant avec deux doigts, pour les pires.
Et les autres, qui navaient pas appris perdaient un peu en rapidit.

a ma toujours permis daller un peu plus vite.
Et maintenant je suis bien content davoir appris.

Le systme actuel me convient bien.
Word ou outlook corrige les manquements, pour les o dans les e et les .
Du moment que je ne dois pas rapprendre  taper.

Mais en tant que dveloppeur lauto compltion me rend plus service.
Surtout que dans le code on na pas beaucoup de caractres durs  atteindre,  et encore moins daccents. 
Je tape toujours aussi vite, sauf que jai un peu oublier les touches daccents et autres lettres spciales.
Mais ce nest pas vraiment une problmatique pour le code.
Cest avant tout un problme pour les utilisateurs doutils de bureautiques.

Ce sont les constructeurs de claviers, qui  vont tre contents, ils vont pouvoirs vendre des claviers en plus.

----------


## Le_Bret

> J'ai pas l'intention de devenir dactylographe de mtier, donc je vois pas o est le problme. Oublier le clavier, c'est un objectif pratique de dactylo, pas un principe.


Cest juste un conseil que je te donne, tu en fait ce que tu veux
Sans vouloir devenir calligraphe,  lcole tu as certainement du faire des lignes et des lignes de A, de B, de C, de D (bon je ne vais pas faire tout lalphabet parce que a va devenir lourd  ::mouarf:: ) juste pour acqurir une matrise suffisante du stylo pour pouvoir loublier. Le stylo est devenu une simple extension de ta main, ce qui procure un grand confort  lutilisation. 
Apprendre  taper en aveugle procure le mme confort.
Pendant presque 20 ans, jai tap sur un clavier de faon classique, sans mthode et en regardant mon clavier, et je ne voyais pas lintrt de changer. En passant au bpo, tous les utilisateurs mont conseill den profiter pour apprendre  taper en aveugle. a a t plutt dur, mais je ne regrette pas du tout. Mme physiquement je trouve cela plus confortable, je ne voute plus sur ma chaise.
En plus je me dplace parfois chez des clients (Allemagne et Amrique du Nord). Quand je retrouve devant un clavier, il me suffit dinstaller bpo (en gnral la version PKL  cause des droits) et je tape directement. Mes collgues doivent soit grer les diffrences azerty/qwerty/qwertz, soit amener leur propres claviers. Certains tapent aussi en aveugle en us-qwerty partout.

----------


## Le_Bret

> De sacrs rapides le gouvernement franais et l'AFNOR!!!


Lafnor ne peut pas se saisir dun sujet delle-mme. On doit lui faire une demande pour quelle intervienne.




> C'est seulement aujourd'hui, presque un demi-sicle aprs la gnralisation des claviers Azerty que ces "doctes spcialistes et dfenseurs de la langue franaise" y voient un problme???


Il y a un demi-sicle, le clavier ntait quun outils technique peu rpandu. Il y a 30 ans au moment la privatisation de TF1, linventaire a t fait et a montr que TF1 ne possdait que 2 ordinateurs !
De nos jours nimporte qui peut tre amen  utiliser un clavier. La situation nest plus du tout la mme.
Aprs bien sr cela aurait pu tre fait plus tt.




> En tout cas, une chose est sre, certains ont beaucoup de temps libre dans le gouvernement Hollande pour prendre en main un sujet aussi "pineux".


Je suis prt  parier que le temps cumul pour crire ce genre de commentaires est infrieur au temps ncessaire au ministre de la culture pour grer ce dossier  ::aie::

----------


## mickcartridge

Ah que voil une initiative intressante! 

Il aura sans doute fallu des tudes fort coteuses et quelques narques en manque de projet pour pondre une telle proposition. Depuis la fin du XIXe sicle les utilisateurs de machines  crire, puis d'ordinateurs utilisent cette disposition en France. Je n'ai jamais entendu une quelconque remarque concernant la disposition de lettres, accents et autres caractres sur un clavier. Quant aux majuscules accentues, si on les trouve en de rares occasions dans quelques textes, je doute qu'elles passionnent les foules.
Il faudrait donc, au nom du "changement pour le plaisir de changer" lancer une tude, AFNORiser un clavier qui ne l'est pas (je pense qu'effectivement que ce point doit dranger...) et si cette pitrerie aboutissait remplacer les millions de claviers en services, former des bataillons entiers d'utilisateurs.
O serait le gain?

Il est intressant de constater qu'un ministre dont la complainte permanente est le manque de budget trouve quelques centaines de milliers voire quelques millions d'euros  dilapider dans une telle absurdit.

Mais plus rien ne m'tonne.

----------


## Invit

> Ah que voil une initiative intressante! 
> 
> Il aura sans doute fallu des tudes fort coteuses et quelques narques en manque de projet pour pondre une telle proposition. Depuis la fin du XIXe sicle les utilisateurs de machines  crire, puis d'ordinateurs utilisent cette disposition en France. Je n'ai jamais entendu une quelconque remarque concernant la disposition de lettres, accents et autres caractres sur un clavier. Quant aux majuscules accentues, si on les trouve en de rares occasions dans quelques textes, je doute qu'elles passionnent les foules.
> Il faudrait donc, au nom du "changement pour le plaisir de changer" lancer une tude, AFNORiser un clavier qui ne l'est pas (je pense qu'effectivement que ce point doit dranger...) et si cette pitrerie aboutissait remplacer les millions de claviers en services, former des bataillons entiers d'utilisateurs.
> O serait le gain?
> 
> Il est intressant de constater qu'un ministre dont la complainte permanente est le manque de budget trouve quelques centaines de milliers voire quelques millions d'euros  dilapider dans une telle absurdit.
> 
> Mais plus rien ne m'tonne.


Si tu n'as jamais entendu de quelconque remarque, c'est probablement que tu n'as jamais entendu parler du clavier bpo, car cette disposition est trs utilise si on tient compte des contraintes qu'elle suppose (rapprendre la frappe et ventuellement acheter du matriel).
Quant aux majuscules accentues, "en quelques rares occasions", c'est optimiste, voire carrment erron. 99 % des textes rdigs par des professionnels utilisent les majuscules accentues, l'espace inscable, la cdille et les guillemets chevrons. Le 1 % restant mane de demandes spcifiques des clients (gnralement lies  la non prise en charge de l'UTF8 ou autre norme complte). Et la plupart des entreprises ont recours  des professionnels pour la rdaction. Un "changement pour le plaisir de changer" pas exactement. Comme tu le sais, les rdacteurs ne sont pas des dveloppeurs. Beaucoup comptent entirement sur la disposition du clavier pour taper les caractres. Dans le mtier, on connat tous les codes ascii par cur, et crois moi, c'est pas pour le plaisir de les connatre par cur ou pour muscler notre mmoire en prvision de nos vieux jours. Les rdacteurs sont certes assez grands pour s'adapter  leur outil de travail, mais ce n'est pas le but d'un outil de travail justement.
Enfin, pour le remplacement de millions de claviers, c'est ridicule. Aucun besoin de remplacer des millions de claviers pour ajouter une touche "accent" et une touche "c cdille majuscule".

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Il faudrait donc, au nom du "changement pour le plaisir de changer" lancer une tude


Le clavier tel qu'il est actuellement n'a pas t tudi pour la saisie telle qu'elle est pratique aujourd'hui. J'aime  croire que c'est (la saisie clavier) devenu une part relativement important de notre temps de travail (pour toute personne travaillant sur un ordinateur..).

Cela suffit,  mon sens,  proposer une tude pour essayer d'optimiser tout a..

----------


## Apophis999

Pour ma part je pense que le changement  effectuer se place plutt du ct logiciel : tant en dual boot windo-linuxien je m'aperois que le clavier sous windows a en effet des lacunes concernant les "", "", "" et autres, mais quand je suis sous linux, sans rien configurer les majuscules accentues se font lors du verrouillage majuscule, et les caractres style "" peuvent tre obtenus en configurant une touche "compose" simplement. ^^ J'avoue n'avoir par essayer d'ajouter une touche "compose" sous windows, c'est simple ?

----------


## Invit

> J'avoue n'avoir par essayer d'ajouter une touche "compose" sous windows, c'est simple ?


Je passe par l'outil AutoHotkey pour a. La touche 'compose' en elle-mme, c'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus simple  configurer avec l'outil pour un non-initi (le plus simple tant les raccourcis clavier et les chanes de remplacement automatique de type "remplace 'ptb' par 'phrase type bidon'"), mais il m'a suffit de faire un copier coller d'un script fourni dans l'aide de l'outil, trs facile  comprendre et  adapter  ses besoins.

----------


## 4sStylZ

> Je n'ai jamais entendu une quelconque remarque concernant la disposition de lettres, accents et autres caractres sur un clavier.


Ben cest que tes pas assez renseign

Pro-tip pour apprendre progressivement la frappe en aveugle :*
On commence par la range du repos, on pose des autocollants sur les deux touches avec les marqueurs haptiques (les touches sous les indexes) cela afin de les cacher et quelques symboles spciaux courants.
Au bout dune priode donne ou cela nest plus gnant car on a appris la position sans regarder, on cache  nouveaux dautres touches.

Rptez cela jusqu' ce que le clavier sois masqu et je suis persuad que vous serez capable de saisir en aveugle. Jen suis au point ou je sais saisir en aveugle tout en ne lisant pas mon cran. Il me manque plus que savoir crire dun Franais correct.

----------


## Matthieu Vergne

> Jen suis au point ou je sais saisir en aveugle tout en ne lisant pas mon cran. Il me manque plus que savoir crire dun Franais correct.


Comme quoi, chacun ses priorits. {^_}

----------


## Sitewebo

Je suis pour lamlioration du clavier AZERTY

----------


## denis18

iL SEMBLERAIS TOUT SIMPLE D'UTILISER ALTGr + O POUR OBTENIR UN O DANS E :  COMME POUR LURO ET DE L'ADAPTER SOUS WINDOWS IMMDIATEMENT !

----------


## imag1

linux nous propose cette amlioration depuis longtemps, quel dommage que ce ne soit pas repris dans Windows

----------


## Shepard

> iL SEMBLERAIS TOUT SIMPLE D'UTILISER ALTGr + O POUR OBTENIR UN O DANS E :  COMME POUR LURO ET DE L'ADAPTER SOUS WINDOWS IMMDIATEMENT !


Voil pourquoi il faut regarder son cran et pas son clavier quand on crit. a vite de commencer une phrase par une minuscule ! :-)

----------


## Chen norris

Et a permettrait aussi de ne pas rdiger tout en masjuscules ^^

Sinon, pour ceux intresss par un retour d'exprience, je travaille chez moi avec un clavier Apple avec un pilote Apple sous Windows 8 qui permet d'avoir le mme comportement que sous MacOS en ce qui concerne les majuscules accentues avec le verrouillage majuscule. Pour les caractres un peu plus complexe du genre   , je continue par contre  taper ALT + ##### (cela ne me gne pas outre mesure car je les connais par cur).
L'ide du pilote me sduisait davantage qu'AutoHotKey qui est oblig de tourner en tche de fond supplmentaire.

Sur mon lieu de travail par contre, je suis contraint de rester sur un clavier  Windows classique  et je n'ai aucun difficult  basculer d'un clavier  l'autre.

----------


## jack-ft

> Sinon, faudrait dvelopper un clavier dont les touches ne seraient pas peintes mais seraient de petits crans qui afficheraient leur caractre associ.  Ainsi, un seul clavier matriel pour tous les claviers "logiques".  Et on pourrait agencer nous-mme les touches comme bon nous semble et chacun pourrait alors avoir sa propre disposition.  Imaginez le gain d'ergonomie pour le gars qui, pour cause d'accident, n'a plus l'index gauche par exemple.  Il pourrait ragencer ces touches pour coller  son nouveau besoin.
> 
> Aprs, pas sr qu'un port usb suffise pour l'alimentation...


Plutt que des petits crans (j'imagine que tu penses  LCD), pourquoi pas de l'encre lectronique, comme dans les liseuses (genre Kindle)?

Il me semble qu'elles n'ont pas besoin d'alimentation pour conserver leur affichage, une fois que les billes ont t tournes dans le bon sens.




> Bon, qui lance une startup sur kickstarter avec moi ?

----------


## Kropernic

> Plutt que des petits crans (j'imagine que tu penses  LCD), pourquoi pas de l'encre lectronique, comme dans les liseuses (genre Kindle)?
> 
> Il me semble qu'elles n'ont pas besoin d'alimentation pour conserver leur affichage, une fois que les billes ont t tournes dans le bon sens.


C'tait effectivement  des crans LCD que je pensais.  Maintenant, plus la peine d'y rflchir vu que a existe dj (aussi bien le LCD que l'encre lectronique).

----------


## Jipt

> Je ne trouve aucune source d'autorit suffisante pour tre qualifie de "rgles de typographie franaise".


Je viens de trouver (sans chercher a !) ce pdf, venant du service de traduction ( :;): ) du CERN, qui t'intressera peut-tre.

a a l'air bien fait,  part la faute sur le genre du mot  espace  dans  un espace inscable ...

----------


## 23JFK

Non. L'offre clavier est suffisamment riche pour chacun puisse y trouver son modle (bepo; programmable; configurable; etc...)  condition de chercher un peu. Quant  l'argument des caractres spciaux, il n'est plus valide depuis l'avnement des correcteurs automatiques qui pratiquent la substitution de caractres durant les saisies de l'utilisateur.

Reste  savoir le clavier azerty auquel font rfrence nos cerveaux lisses politiques, j'ai dans l'ide qu'ils se basent plus sur la disposition azerty de la marque Apple que des claviers PC microsoft.

----------


## anykeyh

Je trouve le mac Qwerty en US International juste parfait pour toute les langues occidentales. 

Tout les accents sont facile  trouver (`), et la combinaison touche morte est juste un coup  prendre, l'histoire de 3 jours. 

Dans les avantages de l'usage de touche morte, c'est avant tout de pouvoir crire en majuscule/minuscule aisement (...), de pouvoir crire des caractres accentus d'autres langages en suivant un process logique (ex: , ů).

Je ne regrette pas d'avoir choisi le clavier international, mon apprhension de n'tre pas productif tait fausse, en 3 jour je tapais  95% de ma vitesse sous azerty, en 2 semaine j'tais encore plus  l'aise, notamment pour l'criture de documents (exemple: , , )

Dans les tout petits regrets, la touche  (alt+shft+2, alors que alt+2=, moins utile), le  (alt+q, encore que mnemotechnique facile qeur/cur), et "" (alt+'), plac l surement parce qu'il n'y a plus de place?.

Si tout les claviers avait suivi ce layout initialement, j'imagine que nous coderions comme a:



```

```

PS: C'est pas un post pro-apple hein, juste pro-layout qwerty international mac :-

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

Face  l'impossibilit de taper tous les accents en franais sur les claviers, il y a deux possibilits:

1) Voter une nouvelle norme, adapter tous les claviers, les drivers Windows et Linux, bref un gros bazar.

2) Il y a une deuxime voie trs intressante, propose par Mickael Korvin dans son roman "lom qi se croyet plubo qil netet": supprimer tous les accents de la langue franaise (et tant qu'on y est, les doubles consonnes, les lettres muettes, etc...).

Extrait:




> lom qi se croyet plubo qil netet: un roman puzle sur une vi san modemploi cete vi est cele dun om entre budapest auschwitz cuba newyork et paris entre le 20e et le 21e siecle guidet par lamour les passions les deuyes pour son 9e roman mickael korvin nous ofre qatrevins senes tombets de la boite de je dun granenfan reveur certenes sons animets dotres sons crueles toutes sons animets drols et crus car mickael korvin est un raconteur distoirs


Cot de cette rforme : zro. Application : immdiate. Quasi-compatibilit avec le langage SMS et le franais de ceux qui ont appris avec la mthode globale.

Source : http://www.lexpress.fr/education/san...r_1757379.html

Et pardon  Jipt, prends ton petit cachet, tout va bien se passer.

----------


## tomlev

> Cot de cette rforme : zro.


Euh, mme a c'est pas sr  ::aie:: 

En tout cas si a arrive j'migrerai au Qubec, o ils ont encore un certain respect pour la langue franaise  :;):

----------


## Jipt

> Et pardon  Jipt, prends ton petit cachet, tout va bien se passer.


 ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 

Pas besoin de cachton, j'ai automatiquement arrt de lire au bout de trois mots -- Automatiquement, j'insiste, ralisant aprs coup que cet arrt fut vraiment automatique, un rflexe, quoi, comme quand tu mets la main sur la plaque de la gazinire allume  ::aie::

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> 2) Il y a une deuxime voie trs intressante, propose par Mickael Korvin dans son roman "lom qi se croyet plubo qil netet": supprimer tous les accents de la langue franaise (et tant qu'on y est, les doubles consonnes, les lettres muettes, etc...).


Tu parles, j'ai eu normment de mal  dchiffrer ton extrait et si j'avais un tel livre entre les mains je cracherais dessus puis je le brlerais.

Comme quoi l'orthographe ne sert pas uniquement  flatter l'go des sages de l'Acadmie Franaise.

----------


## St-Jean

J'utilise pour ma part le clavier canadien multilingue standard. C'est un QWERTY, mais il permet de faire toutes les majuscules accentues. En outre, la  se trouve vraiment sur la mme touche que le , et il en va de mme pour toutes les lettres assorties d'un signe diacritique (/, /, /, /, etc.). 
Il faut juste mmoriser o elles se trouvent, de mme que certains symboles, car les touches du clavier ne refltent pas toujours les caractres sous-jacents. a droute un peu au dbut, mais ce n'est plus du tout un problme aprs quelque temps. En outre, on peut trouver des vignettes adquates  coller sur les touches. 
Et puis, rien n'interdit de mmoriser quelques combinaisons de type ALT+0xxx pour les caractres plus rares (ALT + 0171 = , ALT + 0187 = , ALT + 215 = , etc.)

----------


## Razakhel

Tout simplement passer  Linux sinon. Je fais peut-tre un raccourci, j'utilise elementaryOS, je n'ai pas pu essayer sous Ubuntu et je ne peux malheureusement pas installer Arch, donc peut-tre que a ne marche pas partout. Mais personnellement, utiliser Shift puis une touche de chiffre fait effectivement un chiffre, alors qu'avec caps lock a me donne la lettre en majuscule. En gros, shift +  = 3, caps lock +  = . Ce qui est super pratique.
En plus, le  avec shift me donne  (je crois), majuscule avec caps lock. Le  est sur une autre touche mais y est quand mme.
Comme quoi, pas besoin de refonte intgrale. Il suffit juste de formater intelligemment le clavier, et de dsapprendre  utiliser caps lock pour une simple majuscule. Personnellement a fait 3 ans que je ne l'ai pas utilis une seule fois, comme quoi on peut s'en passer.

----------


## jfduhamel

Les vrais pros du clavier AZERTY sont avant tout les gens dits "de lettres": secrtaires, juristes, notaires, auteurs et traducteurs, et c'est  eux qu'il faut poser la question, mais oui, il faut une refonte  ce clavier. Les programmeurs et dveloppeurs ne tapent qu'un petite partie de texte en Franais, le reste est du code qui peut se contenter d'un simple clavier QWERTY.
Le AZERTY ne permet pas toutes les majuscules accentues (qui sont une rgle en Franais), les  majuscules ou autres, et c'est selon la plupart de mes collgues un vrai problme. Le clavier actuellement le plus correctement adapt pour taper en Franais me semble tre le clavier QWERTY Espagnol, a qui j'ai donn la prfrence depuis fort longtemps pour taper en franais.
Quant au BEPO, mme si certains lui reconnaissent de grands mrites, son usage est de plus en plus marginal.

----------


## munstef

J'utilise depuis pas mal d'anne le logiciel gratuit MS Keyboard Layout Creator (MSKLC). Grce  ce logiciel j'ai ajout des caractres non accessible : , , , ,  ainsi que , , ,   et  pour ce qui est du franais. J'ai ajout aussi les caractres grecs :α, β ... en appuyant sur Alt Gr - G + A pour α par exemple, ainsi que des symboles mathmatiques, physiques ℕ ∞ ∀ ∃ ..., Ω, ℎ, ℏ et montaires ₳ ₩ ... le  des allemands
Un petit inconvniant : ne plus utiliser Firefox, c'est le seul logiciel non compatible avec les claviers crs avec MSKLC

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Entirement d'accord avec les manques du clavier Franais ...  tel point que je me suis fais un petit fichier texte regroupant ces manques et je complte le clavier avec des copier-coller.


```

```

Je ne demande pas  tout avoir sur le clavier, mais au moins la premire ligne et les   .

----------


## telagh74

Bonjour je suis pour  garder  le clavier pas vident  de changer  nos habitudes si  je veux crire une lettre spciale  j'utilise la touche Alt+des chiffres ex : alt+211 =  alt+226 =  Alt+252 =  ALT+ ALT+0191  ALT= 
 alt+165 = ou alt+165  alt+146 =   salutation

----------


## Calade

Il y a vraiment des gens quoi ne savent pas quoi faire.
Cela fait plus de 40 ans que je tape sur un clavier AZERTY et il n'est pas plus mauvais que a.

Le cas de l' est  part car quand on a invent le clavier AZERTY on utilisait la lettre F !
Les majuscules accentus, l je bondis.
Au dpart, quand Microsoft a sorti son machin (et qu'il ne connaissait pas la langue franaise - pas moins que maintenant d'ailleurs), il ignorait que les majuscules n'taient pas accentus.
Il a donc prvu de pouvoir le faire dans Word et Cie ce qui a amen l'acadmie adquate  se pencher sur la question et qui a dcid dornavant d'autoriser les majuscules accentus.
Pour faire court, c'est Microsoft qui est  l'origine de ce truc.
Je comprends qu'il ne soit pas facile quand on apprend la langue franaise d'avoir une rgle de plus  apprendre mais est-ce  une multinationale de nous forcer la main ?
Encore maintenant toutes les fois que j'ouvre un bouquin les majuscules accentus me font bondir (quand on est un vieux c..., c'est pour toujours).

Alors NON pour a, le problme de l'euro tant bien entendu diffrent, mais par piti qu'ils ne chamboulent pas tout, nous, informaticiens avons un besoin constant des touches  Ctrl, Alt et autres AltGr que le commun des mortels n'utilisent pratiquement pas.

----------


## albu77

Il est vrai que lorsque l'on voit l'accs super facile de la touche "" alors qu'il n'y a qu'un seul mot en franais qui en comporte un on peut se douter que certaines amliorations pourraient tre apportes.
La question voque plus haut des Majuscules accentues devrait tre rgle avant.
On pourrait galement  tenir compte de toutes les variations autour du terme guillemets mais alors la le clavier n'est plus lisible.
En rsum
Oui pour une norme obligeant  une mme dispositionOui  la gestion ds Majuscules selon les rgles de notre grammairePour le reste..... cela me semble pas raisonnable

----------


## Jipt

> Encore maintenant toutes les fois que j'ouvre un bouquin les majuscules accentus me font bondir (quand on est un vieux c..., c'est pour toujours).


1- moi aussi ch'suis un vieux chnock, mais a se soigne, et y a que les imbciles qui ne changent pas d'avis, dit le proverbe ;

2- n'ouvre pas un dictionnaire, alors, tu risques de ne pas t'en remettre : toutes les majuscules y sont accentues, normal, a fait partie de la langue franaise o  l'accent a pleine valeur orthographique  dixit l'Acadmie et indpendamment du fait que la lettre soit en majuscule ou minuscule. As-tu lu depuis le dbut o il y a de bons exemples dmontrant l'obligation de l'accent ?

3- s'il ne fallait pas accentuer les majuscules, pourquoi Microsoft aurait pay des designers pour dessiner les glyphes qui vont bien et les incorporer dans les fichiers de polices, mmmh ? Pour gaspiller des thunes ?

On lit des trucs, des fois, on se demande...

----------


## spidetra

> Les majuscules accentus, l je bondis.
> Au dpart, quand Microsoft a sorti son machin...
> Pour faire court, c'est Microsoft qui est  l'origine de ce truc.


Tu es vraiment sr de ta source ?

UN CHASSEUR TUE.

Est-ce que c'est le chasseur qui a tu ou un chasseur qui a t tu ?
L'accent, ou labsence d'accent, sur le E majuscule change tout le sens de la phrase.

----------


## Calade

Je n'ai jamais dit que les majuscules accentus ntaient pas franaises.
Elles le sont devenues car au dpart Microsoft ignorait que chez nous elles ne l'taient pas (c'est du moins ce que l'on m'a appris  l'cole).
Et ils ont pays des designers pour cela.
Et nous l'acadmie  dcider de les "lgaliser" pour des raisons que j'ignore.

Et j' n'invente rien, je l'avais lu au moment de la sortie de Word 4 ou 5 (ce qui fait dj quelques annes) o l'on se demandant  quoi pouvait servir les majuscules accentus vu que l'on ne les connaissait pas  l'poque.

----------


## dtrosset

J'ai essay plusieurs dispositions, et je reste sur un DVORAK international depuis de nombreuses annes, sur un TypeMatrix videmment.

Avec AZERTY, les chiffres ne sont pas accessibles simplement, ce qui est assez rdhibitoire. Ne me parlez pas du pav numrique dont la seule fonction est d'loigner la souris de ma main droite.
Avec QUERTZ (en Suisse) je ne vois pas l'intrt d'avoir tous les symboles super frquents comme les parenthses, gal, tirets, ...  un autre endroit que sur le clavier par dfaut QUERTY utilisable lors de l'installation.
Avec QUERTY tout ASCII est disponible immdiatement, et la disposition est toujours prsente. Par dfaut. Un standard de standard.
Avec BPO les index sont trop utiliss: ils sont utiles pour deux colonnes et ces colonnes contiennent les lettres E et O  gauche. J'ai eu mal  l'index au bout de deux semaines.
Avec DVORAK pas de problme d'index. Et la version internationale propose tous les accents, y compris en majuscule, avec la touche Alt-Gr. Tous les symboles sont comme sur QUERTY. Mon choix.

Pour un programmeur, qui crit tout  la fois du C, du C++, du Python, des shell script, du franais et de l'anglais, c'est un trs bon compromis.



```

```

 noter que lorsque la disposition des lettres est trs diffrente, comme entre DVORAK et QUERTY, c'est comme si le cerveau arrivait  mieux les sparer et  basculer d'un mode  l'autre. J'arrive assez bien  passer de l'un  l'autre. Je n'avais pas du tout la mme sensation lorsque j'alternais QUERTY et AZERTY.

Cela dit, c'est un choix personnel.

Pour finir, je crois qu'une grande majorit de gens s'en foutent royalement. Vu le nombre hallucinant de fautes d'orthographe et de grammaire, les majuscules accentues et les guillemets typographiques sont le dernier de leurs soucis. Alors sincrement, vu l'tat du pays, avec une dette abyssale, une comptitivit qui s'croule, et un chmage au plus haut, je crois que nos politiciens auraient bien mieux  faire que de s'occuper de a !

----------


## Zirak

> Alors sincrement, vu l'tat du pays, avec une dette abyssale, une comptitivit qui s'croule, et un chmage au plus haut, je crois que nos politiciens auraient bien mieux  faire que de s'occuper de a !


Amen.

Mais bon rsoudre tout a, c'est encore plus dur que de pondre un nouveau clavier, du coup, ce n'est pas la priorit de nos politiciens.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Paul TOTH

> Je n'ai jamais dit que les majuscules accentus ntaient pas franaises.
> Elles le sont devenues car au dpart Microsoft ignorait que chez nous elles ne l'taient pas (c'est du moins ce que l'on m'a appris  l'cole).
> Et ils ont pays des designers pour cela.
> Et nous l'acadmie  dcider de les "lgaliser" pour des raisons que j'ignore.
> 
> Et j' n'invente rien, je l'avais lu au moment de la sortie de Word 4 ou 5 (ce qui fait dj quelques annes) o l'on se demandant  quoi pouvait servir les majuscules accentus vu que l'on ne les connaissait pas  l'poque.


La pratique tendant  ne pas indiquer les accents sur les majuscules et les capitales trouve sa source dans l'utilisation de caractres de plomb  taille fixe en imprimerie. 
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_...ais#Historique

On veille donc, en bonne typographie,  utiliser systmatiquement les capitales accentues
http://www.academie-francaise.fr/la-...ules-em-strong

----------


## syldupac

Je comprends mal cette ide de produire un nouveau clavier. Ce n'est pas le clavier qui est en cause, c'est le pilote (donc le systme). On peut toujours demander  Microsoft d'tre "french-friendly" (l, j'ai des doutes...). Je ne pense pas que les utilisateurs de Mac aient un problme de ce ct l. Quand  Linux, l'dition des raccorcis du clavier est habituellement tellement facile (je dis habituellement parce que ce n'est pas toujours vrai, foi de bidouilleur !) Il faudra donc de nouveaux pilotes qui reconnatront les nouveaux claviers ! On n'arrte pas le progrs !

----------


## bes51

Ce changement est-il bien utile ?

On peut faire les remarques suivantes :
- le minimum serait de mettre la francophonie dans le coup ; les canadiens, les belges, les suisses, les premiers tant  mon avis les meilleurs dfenseurs du franais
- le procs technique permet de rgler le problme : clavier Bepo mais aussi appui long sur Mac OS ou iOS qui permet de gnrer les caractres manquants
- le plus gnant est la disposition azerty qui ne semble pas remise en cause et qui est trop calque sur l'anglais pour tre efficace.

Dans l'utilisation du clavier tendu que je fais, j'aimerais avoir un pav numrique  gauche pour quilibrer l'usage des deux mains : tant droitier, la main droite s'occupe seule de la souris.

----------


## mijdrol

Je suis en bpo depuis des annes, plutt me couper des doigts que repasser en azerty. D'ailleurs c'est l'impression que a me fait quand je suis contraint de taper en azerty.

----------


## xelab

> - le procs technique permet de rgler le problme : clavier Bepo mais aussi appui long sur Mac OS ou iOS qui permet de gnrer les caractres manquants
> - le plus gnant est la disposition azerty qui ne semble pas remise en cause et qui est trop calque sur l'anglais pour tre efficace.


"L'inefficacit" du clavier AZERTY (ou QWERTY) n'a jamais t dmontre (ou plutt, les Dvorak et Bepo n'ont jamais rien dmontr de meilleur, mis  part dans des tudes finances par les fabricants), par contre il faut reconnatre que les Bepo et Dvorak intgrent des touches bien utiles. Donc ce qu'il nous manque  nous franais et que les autres pays francophones ont dj fait sans qu'on crie au scandale ou au stupide "vous avez rien d'autre  faire", ce sont quelques touches ddies  notre langue (et les majuscules accentues, on n'a plus les limites de l'imprimerie du 16me sicle maintenant  ::aie:: ), donc oui je trouve que c'est plutt une bonne initiative que d'avoir un vrai clavier AZERTY francophone (ce qui n'empche pas de lutter contre le chmage ou le rchauffement climatique).

----------


## SurferIX

Ce qui me surprend c'est que personne ne parle du fait que le pouce ne sert, sur tous les claviers "classiques", qu' appuyer sur espace alors que non seulement il est aussi souple que les autres doigts, mais il n'y a qu'une seule touche = espace assigne pour deux doigts, ce qui enlve normment de possibilits !

Je tape en dactylo depuis l'ge de 8 ans et je suis avec mon Ergodox, achet sur massdrop, qui a rendu mes pouces aussi utiles et efficaces que les autres doigts.
J'aime toujours voir l'effet que a fait sur chaque nouvelle classe en cole d'ing quand je l'installe devant mon PC  ::lun:: .

J'ai particip au codage de la version AZERTY de l'ergodox ici : https://github.com/olivierpons/tmk_keyboard

Pour information, j'ai achet il y a 8 mois l'Ergodox v2. C'tait un kickstarter dguis : ils l'ont vendu en disant qu'il tait prt, mais rien n'tait prt.
C'est tout simplement du vol pur et simple, *ne le faites pas* :
- impossible de recompiler correctement leur code source, avec une doc dtaille qui se termine par une erreur de compilation (et je ne suis pas manchot, cf juste au dessus ma contrib' github)
- impossible de recompiler la branche "tmk" qui est un dveloppeur  part qui a fait son programme (erreur "irrcuprable de compilation")
- le clavier est mal usin : quand j'appuie sur l'cran LED de droite ce dernier change de couleur !
- la prise USB3 est extrmement rigide = on peut pas le mettre prs d'un PC ni le bouger trop (alors que c'est l'atout principal d'un ergodox !)
- le plus incroyable : si on veut mettre  jour le firmware, il faut mettre la puce dans un tat d'attente, en appuyant sur un bouton. Ce bouton est au dos du clavier. Dj c'est pas pratique, mais tenez vous bien : ils n'ont pas usin de trou dans le plastique, donc il faut dmonter son clavier si on veut mettre  jour la puce du clavier ! Bon tu me diras je ne peux pas le faire, vu que je ne peux pas compiler...
Bref Ergodox v1 = super mais ils ne le font plus, Ergodox v2 = version pr-alpha pas finie.

Pour ceux que a intresse : j'ai mont une socit et je suis en train de travailler jour et nuit depuis 6 mois maintenant avec un expert en lectronique. Nous avons dj refait tout le botier de l'ergodox mais en mieux. Nous avons eu il y a deux mois les subventions pour dmarrer, et nous avons investi plusieurs milliers d'euros chacun de notre poche.

Voici les caractristiques qu'il aura :
- entirement configurable sans aucune ligne de code : le site Internet sur lequel je travaille transformera votre customisation en jeu de Lego, vous allez vous amuser (mme ma mre a compris comment le faire c'est dire  ::D: )
- entirement multilingue : en effet, l'ergodox v1 n'tait fait que pour les anglo-saxons, mais, comme nous le savons tous, ce serait bien de penser aux autres : ici, tout est fait pour partir d'un clavier "classique" dans votre langue et prendre les touches par glisser-dplacer pour configurer votre nouveau clavier ! Pas besoin de savoir programmer
- entirement configurable : vous voulez des touches imprimes avec le texte que vous voulez ? Votre clavier AZERTY ne vous convient pas ? Pas de souci, nous vous sortirons quelque chose qui entirement sur mesure, avec le texte que vous voulez par touche
- le clavier sera entirement rtro-clair, et sur mesure : selon les touches que vous appuierez, vous pourrez lui dire d'allumer, d'teindre, ou de changer de couleur, une touche, des touches, ou tout le clavier (ici aussi, le configurateur sur le site Web est pens "pour tout le monde", vous n'aurez pas  apprendre  faire de la compilation en C pur sur Linux (!))
- vous pourrez programmer vos macros comme il est possible de le faire sur l'ergodox v1 (je ne sais pas sur le v2 vu qu'il est impossible de compiler). Par exemple quand j'appuie sur une touche, il envoie l'espace inscable web "&nbsp;", ou encore une autre qui ouvre une balise et une autre qui la ferme... et le tout est dans la puce du clavier, c'est  dire que je peux le brancher sur n'importe quel PC, il aura toujours ces "macros". Mme chose pour les gamers, a vous change la vie !
- enfin, pour les caractristiques communes de tous ces types de clavier : il vous permet de taper beaucoup plus vite, et vous supprime totalement le syndrome du canal carpien, vritable problme de tous les claviers actuels chez les personnes qui passent beaucoup de temps sur leurs ordinateurs.

Si vous tes intresss, surtout n'hsitez pas  me le dire en message priv ou laisser un commentaire sur mon blog section ergodox !

----------


## Jipt

> La pratique tendant  ne pas indiquer les accents sur les majuscules et les capitales trouve sa source dans l'utilisation de caractres de plomb  taille fixe en imprimerie. 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_...ais#Historique


Oui, enfin, il aurait fallu citer tout le paragraphe, et aussi ce site o l'on voit des vieux livres sans accents ; mais j'ai  ct de moi un livre de gographie de 1740 et un de grammaire franaise de 1782 o les majuscules sont accentues. 
Donc bon...





> (c'est du moins ce que l'on m'a appris  l'cole).


Si tu savais le nombre d'enseignants qui en sont encore persuads, mme aujourd'hui !...

Extrait du lien que je viens de donner ci-dessus : 


> En typographie traditionnelle, l'accentuation des capitales s'est la plupart du temps impose [...]

----------


## Neckara

> Avec BPO les index sont trop utiliss: ils sont utiles pour deux colonnes et ces colonnes contiennent les lettres E et O  gauche. J'ai eu mal  l'index au bout de deux semaines.


Sachant qu'il y a des personnes qui tapent exclusivement avec les index tu ne pense pas que ton problme vient plus de ta main ou de ta position que de la disposition clavier ?

----------


## Zuthos

@Kroponic:

Cette rgle de ne pas mettre d'accent sur les "" majuscule vient du dbut de l'imprimerie. En effet, il tait alors difficile voir impossible de les mettre.

Depuis, l'imprimerie a fait de gros progrs en la matire nous permettant de faire des "" majuscules.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Et j' n'invente rien, je l'avais lu au moment de la sortie de Word 4 ou 5 (ce qui fait dj quelques annes) o l'on se demandant  quoi pouvait servir les majuscules accentus vu que l'on ne les connaissait pas  l'poque.


J'ai un dictionnaire ... achet dans le dbut des annes 70 (Donc bien avant la naissance de Soft) : C'est le "LITTR" et c'est bien un  majuscule, preuve s'il en est que le caractre d'imprimerie "" est bien plus ancien que l'informatique elle mme.  
Le titre de la premire page est ainsi rdige : "PRFACE DE LA PREMIRE DITION". Et les deux premires dfinitions du Littr sont :
1 - A ...
2 -  ...

Mais peut-tre que certains prtendront que le Littr n'est pas reprsentatif de la langue franaise.

En fait, c'est mme exactement l'inverse qui s'est produit : L'oublie qu'il fallait mettre des accents sur les majuscules. Ainsi, un bourg de Loire Atlantique "BEAUPRAU" ( de Beau et de pro) est devenu "BEAUPREAU" consquence, les nouvelles gnrations prononcent bopro au lieu de bopro.

----------


## Zirak

> Sachant qu'il y a des personnes qui tapent exclusivement avec les index tu ne pense pas que ton problme vient *plus de ta main* ou de ta position que de la disposition clavier ?


C'est clair, qu'il aille se faire changer ses mains en magasin avant de se plaindre du clavier  ::D: 

Les gens se croient tout permis de nos jours, il n'y a plus aucune remise en question, si il y a un problme, c'est forcment la faute du clavier, et cela n'a jamais rien  voir avec leur corps tout pourri...

 ::dehors::

----------


## Calade

@Pierre GIRARD
Je ne fais que rpter (btement peut-tre) ce que j'ai lu  l'poque.
Quant  ton fameux village de Beauprau, j'ai une tante qui habite tout  ct et qui m'a toujours dit sur ma demande que cela se prononait "bopro".
Pour info, cette tante  presque 90 ans, toute sa tte, n'a jamais travaill de sa vie comme cela tait courant  l'poque et ne s'occupe de son micro que pour ses mails.
Cela dit, perso' je ne suis pas du tout de l-bas mais il me semble bien avoir vu un accent (sinon je n'aurais pas poser la question).
De toutes faons, l'accent est sur le e et non sur le b, et comme c'est un nom propre, la majuscule, par contre  toujours t obligatoire dans ce cas.

----------


## mihego32

Il semble qu'une chose ait t perdue de vue dans cette discussion : la disposition AZERTY (ou QWERTY etc) a t conue pour ralentir la frappe.
Du temps des machines  crire mcaniques ou lectriques, les lettres taient places  l'extrmit de petits bras articuls formant ensemble une "corbeille".
La frappe d'une touche lanait la lettre sur le papier enroul autour du cylindre. Pour viter de se mlanger les pinceaux, pardon les bras, on avait prvu un dplacement maximum des doigts d'une touche  l'autre pour permettre  la tige de la lettre frappe de revenir au repos avant que la tige suivante ne soit lance. Les mythiques et sexy "dactylos" devaient parfois limiter leur vitesse de frappe au clavier pour viter que le lancement d'une tige ne soit accroch par le retour de la tige de la lettre prcdente.
Si le clavier avait t dessin pour optimiser la frappe, les lettres les plus souvent associes auraient t places  proximit les unes des autres, ce qui n'tait pas compatible avec le dbit de la corbeille mcanique. D'ailleurs sur ces machines  crire, le fait de parcourir des touches voisines, p.ex. A - Z - E provoquait tout de suite le blocage de la corbeille avec des tiges entremles.
Cette question de l'incapacit  absorber une frappe rapide a trouv une premire solution avec les machines  crire IBM (_It's Better Manually_) avec une boule qui tournait beaucoup plus vite que les tiges ne pouvaient se dpacer. Une solution ultrieure a t le clavier DVORAK  la disposition optimise pour chaque langue en fonction de la frquence d'utilisation des caractres. Compatible avec la vitesse de nos claviers lectroniques, il n'a pas connu une grande diffusion, sauf peut-tre avec le clavier BEPO qui en est driv, selon Wikipdia.

 ::(:  Je ne vous dis pas la mochet du 1er CV que j'ai "tap" il y a quelques 50 ans avec une Olivetti Lettera avec les lettres dcales sur la ligne et des caractres plus ou moins noirs selon la force d'appui sur la touche. La secrtaire de mon paternel m'a vite tap un autre CV avec un IBM Selectric  boule ! 
Noms cits de mmoire  ::?:

----------


## SudOuestLibre

J'ai imprim une liste des codes que j'utilise le plus souvent que j'ai scotche au mur.
Et parmi ceux-ci, j'utilise TRES frquemment (vous avez vu l'accent sur TRES vous ?) :

0034	"	Guillemet anglais
0096	`	Accent grave
0132		Guillemet apostrophe double en bas
0145		Guillemet apostrophe simple culbut
0146		Guillemet apostrophe simple
0147		Guillemet apostrophe double culbut
0148		Guillemet apostrophe double
0171		Guillemet gauche
0180		Apostrophe
0187		Guillemet droit
0152		Guillemet anglais fermant

0192		Lettre majuscule latine A accent grave
0199		Lettre majuscule latine C cdille
0200		Lettre majuscule latine E accent grave
0201		Lettre majuscule latine E accent aigu
0202		Lettre majuscule latine E accent circonflexe
0212		Lettre majuscule latine O accent circonflexe
0140		Digramme soud majuscule latin OE
0216		Lettre majuscule latine O barr obliquement
0230		Digramme soud minuscule latin AE
0248		Lettre minuscule latine O barr obliquement
0156		Digramme soud minuscule latin OE
0131		F ancien

0223		Lettre grecque Beta
0181		Lettre grecque Mu
0182		Lettre grecque Pi

0128		Euro
0153		Symbole TradeMark
0169		Symbole Copyright
0174		Symbole Marque Dpose

0127		?
0133		Points de suspension
0151		Tiret long
0173	*	Trait d'union virtuel
0175		Tiret haut
0124	|	Barre verticale / pipe
0166		Barre verticale interrompue
0149		Puce
0183		Petite puce
0134		Croix
0135		Croix double
0164		?

0186		Exposant 0
0185		Exposant 1
0178		Au carr
0179		Au cube

0188		Fraction un quart
0189		Fraction un demi
0190		Fraction trois quarts
0137		pour mille

0126	~	Environ
0172		Negation
0177		Plus ou moins
0215		Symbole multipli
0247		Symbole divis

Et dans ma boite on dveloppe un produit qu'on crit systmatiquement avec un petit  en exposant  cot ... je dois faire ce code au moins 10 fois par jour ... grr

----------


## parazar

Ce n'est pas le clavier qu'il faut changer, mais certaines rgles du Franais ...

----------


## xelab

> En fait, c'est mme exactement l'inverse qui s'est produit : L'oublie qu'il fallait mettre des accents sur les majuscules. Ainsi, un bourg de Loire Atlantique "BEAUPRAU" ( de Beau et de pro) est devenu "BEAUPREAU" consquence, les nouvelles gnrations prononcent bopro au lieu de bopro.


J'habite  ct, c'est dans le Maine et Loire, l'accent est bien visible sur les pancartes mais tous les gens du coin prononcent "bopro", c'est  a qu'on reconnat les gens du coin d'ailleurs.  ::):

----------


## xelab

> Il semble qu'une chose ait t perdue de vue dans cette discussion : la disposition AZERTY (ou QWERTY etc) a t conue pour ralentir la frappe.
> Du temps des machines  crire mcaniques ou lectriques, les lettres taient places  l'extrmit de petits bras articuls formant ensemble une "corbeille".
> La frappe d'une touche lanait la lettre sur le papier enroul autour du cylindre. Pour viter de se mlanger les pinceaux, pardon les bras, on avait prvu un dplacement maximum des doigts d'une touche  l'autre pour permettre  la tige de la lettre frappe de revenir au repos avant que la tige suivante ne soit lance. Les mythiques et sexy "dactylos" devaient parfois limiter leur vitesse de frappe au clavier pour viter que le lancement d'une tige ne soit accroch par le retour de la tige de la lettre prcdente.
> Si le clavier avait t dessin pour optimiser la frappe, les lettres les plus souvent associes auraient t places  proximit les unes des autres, ce qui n'tait pas compatible avec le dbit de la corbeille mcanique. D'ailleurs sur ces machines  crire, le fait de parcourir des touches voisines, p.ex. A - Z - E provoquait tout de suite le blocage de la corbeille avec des tiges entremles.
> Cette question de l'incapacit  absorber une frappe rapide a trouv une premire solution avec les machines  crire IBM (_It's Better Manually_) avec une boule qui tournait beaucoup plus vite que les tiges ne pouvaient se dpacer. Une solution ultrieure a t le clavier DVORAK  la disposition optimise pour chaque langue en fonction de la frquence d'utilisation des caractres. Compatible avec la vitesse de nos claviers lectroniques, il n'a pas connu une grande diffusion, sauf peut-tre avec le clavier BEPO qui en est driv, selon Wikipdia.


Ce n'tait donc pas pour ralentir la frappe que a a t conu, mais pour viter, comme tu le dis, que les tiges se coincent (et donc viter de devoir ralentir la frappe). Quant au Dvorak, a date de 1936 et a a t lanc sans grande tude srieuse (il me semble qu'on a fait beaucoup mieux depuis), tout cela reste une affaire de gots et de couleurs, aucun des deux claviers ne peut prtendre tre vraiment plus "rapide".

----------


## Mouke

Je pense qu'on a sincrement des problmes importants ou urgents que perdre notre temps sur un clavier qui fait l'affaire.

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Je pense qu'on a sincrement des problmes importants ou urgents que perdre notre temps sur un clavier qui fait l'affaire.


Ce n'est pas avec cette faon de penser qu'on va innover  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Ce n'est pas avec cette faon de penser qu'on va innover


Quand la prochaine grosse crise conomique va se pointer, et que 90% de la population crvera de faim, on sera bien avanc avec nos claviers innovants qui font des majuscules avec des accents.  ::aie:: 

C'est aux entreprises d'innover, libre  elles de dvelopper ce nouveau clavier, mais oui, je pense galement que l'Etat  mieux  faire que de penser  a...

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Quand la prochaine grosse crise conomique va se pointer, et que 90% de la population crvera de faim, on sera bien avanc avec nos claviers innovants qui font des majuscules avec des accents. 
> 
> C'est aux entreprises d'innover, libre  elles de dvelopper ce nouveau clavier, mais oui, je pense galement que l'Etat  mieux  faire que de penser  a...


L'tat n'a pas qu'un seul rle. Dans ce sens, j'ose esprer qu'ils n'iront pas demander  leurs informaticiens (ceux qui bosseraient sur ce genre de projet) d'aller rsoudre leurs problmes conomiques...  ::aie::  

L o je veux en venir c'est qu'on a tous nos domaines de comptences. Diffrents ministres existent pour rpondre  l'ensemble des besoin. Ici on parle de normes sur des produits de l'IT. Pour aller dans voter sens, videmment qu'il ne vont pas investir autant dans ce genre de mission que dans la protection civile, par exemple.

----------


## Neckara

> C'est clair, qu'il aille se faire changer ses mains en magasin avant de se plaindre du clavier 
> 
> Les gens se croient tout permis de nos jours, il n'y a plus aucune remise en question, si il y a un problme, c'est forcment la faute du clavier, et cela n'a jamais rien  voir avec leur corps tout pourri...


Cela pourrait tre le symptme d'un problme physique ou d'une mauvaise habitude, ce n'est pas impossible.
Moi, j'ai un dos tout pourri et m'assoie n'importe comment, quand j'ai mal, je ne dis pas que c'est de la faute  la chaise.

Avoir mal aux index ne me semble pas trs "normal" et il serait intressant d'en savoir plus sur les causes. Peut-tre que le bpo n'est pas adapt  sa condition/position, mais cela ne signifie pas que le bpo soit "mauvais" ou que ses utilisateurs risquent de rencontrer les mmes problmes.

----------


## SurferIX

> Je pense qu'on a sincrement des problmes importants ou urgents que perdre notre temps sur un clavier qui fait l'affaire.


Grce au temps que j'ai gagn avec ma disposition, je peux apprendre et faire d'autres choses pendant que mes camarades de travail continuent  crire leur code, et  rpondre au client, car mon boulot est trs souvent termin bien avant le leur.
Donc le problme plus urgent est de rpondre au client, mais ceux qui ont appris  taper vite et s'optimiser eux-mmes sont bien plus efficaces et font, justement, avancer beaucoup plus rapidement les rsolutions de tes "problmes importants ou urgents".  :;):

----------


## Calade

@Zirak

Je ne veux videmment pas prjuger, mais certains postes de travail informatiques, soi-disant homologu, sont une horreur ergonomique.
Je ne connais pas le clavier Bepo, mais il faut que les avant-bras reposent sur la table de travail et que le clavier soit pos sur un bureau/une table, surtout pas plus bas.
Les postes qui ont un rayon destin au clavier et  la souris sont  proscrire.

C'est mon CHSCT qui me l'a dit  l'poque.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Pour ce qui est de l'volution du clavier, la meilleure suggestion que j'ai vue est de faire comme avec ^ pour les accents graves/aigus et pour la cdille. Aprs, reste  remplacer les ,,,, devenus inutiles par , ,  et . a ne changera qu' peine les habitudes et sera infiniment plus souple et plus complet. Plus de 90% des claviers AZERTY sera ainsi conserv.

----------


## RayVas

> Hello 
> En France c'est pareil... un mot crit entirement en majuscule ne prend pas d'accent, c'est uniquement quand la premire lettre est en capitale et le reste du mot en minuscule qu'il faut mettre un accent (_dixit_ l'acadmie franaise):
> ELECTRICITE (tout en majuscules)
> lectricit
> 
> Ceci est d'autant plus vrai que les minuscules portent un accent...


Ah bon ??? Et comment interprter : SALLE DES INTERNES ? C'est la salle o on trouve des internes ou des interns ?
Mme en France ne pas accentuer les majuscules, c'est faire des fautes d'orthographe. C'est vrai que de nos jours, l'orthographe, il y en a plus d'un qui pour qui a n'a aucune importance.
Pour ma part essayer d'crire correctement est une forme de politesse envers les lecteurs.
Pour en revenir au sujet : la reforme du clavier AZERTY, pourquoi pas. Allons de l'avant, adaptons-nous et cessons de grincher ds que quelque chose change. Progressons ...

----------


## TheKnee

Moi j'ai rgl le cas en me procurant le clavier canadien franais d'Apple <-(Lien). Cliquez sur l'image du clavier pour agrandir. C'est plus que le nombre de touches classique mais a fait merveille. Mme pour crire en espagnol.  :8-):

----------


## Calade

> Moi j'ai rgl le cas en me procurant le clavier canadien franais d'Apple <-(Lien). Cliquez sur l'image du clavier pour agrandir. C'est plus que le nombre de touches classique mais a fait merveille. Mme pour crire en espagnol.


et a s'adapte  vindowes ?

----------


## TheKnee

> et a s'adapte  vindowes ?


OK. C'est sur mon Mac. Mais il y a un collgue au bureau qui utilise le sien sous Windows. Le seul reproche qu'il a pu faire est qu'il n'y a pas de touche Imprime-cran. Mais on remplace facilement avec l'outil Capture...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> et a s'adapte  vindowes ?


Et  Linux ... En plus, il manque encore :    ::mouarf::

----------


## TheKnee

> Et  Linux ... En plus, il manque encore :


L'image n'est pas tout  fait prcise  ce niveau mais le symbole  se trouve sous la lettre z et le symbole  sous la lettre x.  ::P:

----------


## jipenunux

sous Gnu/Linux aucun problme pour les majuscules accentues      ou les lettre incluses    
Maintenant un clavier BEPO serait le bienvenu !

----------


## dessma

Je lis beaucoup de commentaires d'amateurs de Mac qui en profitent pour vanter leur OS ftiche. 
Mauvais trollage. 

Je n'ai jamais utilis d'AZERTY mais ici chez nous on utilise le clavier qui s'appelle "franais canadien", je crois, et qui m'a l'air de permettre pas mal ce que vous reprochez au clavier franais.
Il ressemble  ceci : http://ascii-table.com/img/keyboard-445.png

C'est ce qui est livr avec n'importe quel ordinateur au Qubec. 
Je ne vois pas le caractre "euro" mais je dois dire que ce n'est pas un problme pour moi  :;): 

Une lgre adaptation de a pourrait vous viter d'avoir  changer d'cosystme (lol)

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Je lis beaucoup de commentaires d'amateurs de Mac qui en profitent pour vanter leur OS ftiche. 
> Mauvais trollage.


Au mme titre que les utilisateurs de Linux... Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est du "Mauvais trollage"  ::weird::

----------


## St-Jean

> Je n'ai jamais dit que les majuscules accentus ntaient pas franaises.
> Elles le sont devenues car au dpart Microsoft ignorait que chez nous elles ne l'taient pas (c'est du moins ce que l'on m'a appris  l'cole).
> Et ils ont pays des designers pour cela.
> Et nous l'acadmie  dcider de les "lgaliser" pour des raisons que j'ignore.
> 
> Et j' n'invente rien, je l'avais lu au moment de la sortie de Word 4 ou 5 (ce qui fait dj quelques annes) o l'on se demandant  quoi pouvait servir les majuscules accentus vu que l'on ne les connaissait pas  l'poque.


Les majuscules accentues ont toujours exist en franais, notamment au Qubec, o on aime faire la diffrence entre un BISCUIT SALE et un BISCUIT SAL.
Microsoft n'a rien  voir l-dedans, sinon peut-tre dans leur disparition en France comme cela est dit plus haut, mais, honntement, je n'en sais rien.

Cela dit, voici ce qu'en dit l'Acadmie franaise : 

*Accentuation des majuscules* (sommaire)

On ne peut que dplorer que lusage des accents sur les majuscules soit flottant. On observe dans les textes manuscrits une tendance certaine  lomission des accents. En typographie, parfois, certains suppriment tous les accents sur les capitales sous prtexte de modernisme, en fait pour rduire les frais de composition.

Il convient cependant dobserver quen franais, laccent a pleine valeur orthographique. Son absence ralentit la lecture, fait hsiter sur la prononciation, et peut mme induire en erreur. Il en va de mme pour le trma et la cdille.

On veille donc, en bonne typographie,  utiliser systmatiquement les capitales accentues, y compris la prposition , comme le font bien sr tous les dictionnaires,  commencer par le Dictionnaire de lAcadmie franaise, ou les grammaires, comme Le Bon Usage de Grevisse, mais aussi lImprimerie nationale, la Bibliothque de la Pliade, etc. Quant aux textes manuscrits ou dactylographis, il est vident que leurs auteurs, dans un souci de clart et de correction, auraient tout intrt  suivre galement cette rgle.

----------


## St-Jean

> Je ne vois pas le caractre "euro" mais je dois dire que ce n'est pas un problme pour moi


ALT + 0128

----------


## TheKnee

> ...Je n'ai jamais utilis d'AZERTY mais ici chez nous on utilise le clavier qui s'appelle "franais canadien", je crois, et qui m'a l'air de permettre pas mal ce que vous reprochez au clavier franais.
> Il ressemble  ceci : http://ascii-table.com/img/keyboard-445.png
> 
> C'est ce qui est livr avec n'importe quel ordinateur au Qubec. 
> Je ne vois pas le caractre "euro" mais je dois dire que ce n'est pas un problme pour moi 
> 
> Une lgre adaptation de a pourrait vous viter d'avoir  changer d'cosystme (lol)


Je n'avais pas pens   en suggrant l'utilisation de ce clavier. En attendant qu'Apple fabrique un clavier Canadien franais de France  ::roll:: , je viens de configurer l'onglet remplacer du clavier pour remplacer eu par  et a me dpanne. Quoique je n'aies pas  taper  trs souvent.  :;):

----------


## bmayesky

voil le shift+altgr des touches libelles de leurs quivalents en minuscule, le reste du clavier me donnant les autres symboles recherchs. Bref, un faux problme dans tous les cas. Les caractres "manquants" ne le sont donc pas. 
Et si l'on ne veut pas toucher  l'AZERTY, il n'y a donc rien  faire sinon un peu de pdagogie envers les utilisateurs de clavier franais. Enfin, un peu de pdagogie dans les administrations pour l'adoption des logiciels libres comme ils sont censs s'y intresser (ok, c'est pas une sincure  ::roll::  ).   

S'ils sont plus audacieux, le clavier Bpo (quoi, il existe dj  :;):  ) rpond au problme. Encore une fois, rien  faire (sauf quelques stickers pour ceux qui tapent en regardant leur clavier). Au moins le rapport le mentionne dj. 

Reste  normaliser. Ce qui n'est pas fait, certes, mais en avons nous besoin ? Je pense que des cours de franais seraient plus utiles  ceux qui crivent (je me place dedans) que des normalisations de clavier qui ne changerons pas les choses (dixit le ministre).
Enfermer la disposition du clavier dans une norme ne fera que limiter l'volution de ces derniers et cela ne me convient pas. De toutes faons, si l'on regarde bien, tous les claviers standards ont la mme rpartition des touches et nous savons (linuxiens surtout) que la rponse de ces touches  nos frappes dpend du layout choisi. 

Le vrai effet positif de cette annonce est qu'elle me fait revisiter les symboles cachs en dehors des combinaisons dont j'ai pris l'habitude pour une meilleure criture de notre belle langue.

----------


## shunesburg69

L'acadmie franaise oblige l'accentuation des majuscules alors que l'ducation national dit de ne pas en mettre, dj faudrait qu'ils se mettent d'accord.

Dire que cette btise de ne pas mettre d'accent vient du dbut de l'impression o il n'y avait de caractres accentus et maintenant le problme persiste  cause des diteurs qui pour faire des conomies ne mettent pas les accents et faire des conomies d'encre et des flemmards qui ne veulent pas les mettre.

Perso, j'ai trouv des paliatif depuis longtemps:
Alt+144 -> 
Alt+212 -> 
AltGR++E -> 
Alt+128 -> 
^+E -> 
...

Sinon au lieu de refaire le clavier AZERTY il ferait mieux de prendre le clavier Qubecois qui a directement  ...
Pourquoi rinventer la roue.

----------


## Aesahetr

Suite  cette actu, je suis tomb sur a: http://accentuez.mon.nom.free.fr/Clavier-Galeron.php

L'outil (pour Windows uniquement) permet de complter le layout Azerty avec les caractres manquant sans perturber la saisie.
Il est assez pratique pour les majuscules accentues et quelques symboles usuels ( => alrt gr + r, t ou c).
Une fois lanc, il s'active/dsactive d'un simple clic sur son icne de notification.

Seul point ngatif aprs quelques jours d'utilisation : il perturbe les macros de ma souris (Logitech G700). Copier/coller et autres ne fonctionnent plus...

 tester en attendant un ventuel "AZERTY refondu". Plus simple que les codes ASCII,

----------


## Watilin

> Avec BPO les index sont trop utiliss: ils sont utiles pour deux colonnes et ces colonnes contiennent les lettres E et O  gauche. J'ai eu mal  l'index au bout de deux semaines.





> Avoir mal aux index ne me semble pas trs "normal" et il serait intressant d'en savoir plus sur les causes. Peut-tre que le bpo n'est pas adapt  sa condition/position, mais cela ne signifie pas que le bpo soit "mauvais" ou que ses utilisateurs risquent de rencontrer les mmes problmes.


C'est par conception que le Bpo utilise davantage les index, parce qu'ils sont censs tre les doigts les plus forts.




> Il semble qu'une chose ait t perdue de vue dans cette discussion : la disposition AZERTY (ou QWERTY etc) a t conue pour ralentir la frappe.


C'est un mythe rpandu, mais ce n'est pas tout  fait vrai.
La question  se poser c'est : ralentir la frappe par rapport  quoi ?  l'poque de la conception de la disposition Qwerty, la dactylographie n'existait pas. Christopher Sholes, inventeur de la machine  crire, a d'abord conu un prototype o les touches taient disposes dans l'ordre alphabtique. Ce prototype n'a jamais t commercialis. Quand Sholes s'est rendu compte des problmes des branches voisines qui se bloquaient, c'est l qu'il a conu la disposition Qwerty, en faisant en sorte que les digraphes les plus courants en anglais ne soient pas sur des touches voisines (et qu'on puisse taper le mot  typewriter  uniquement avec la premire ligne). C'est racont dans ce web-comic sur la disposition Dvorak.

Edit:



> Je ne trouve aucune source d'autorit suffisante pour tre qualifie de "rgles de typographie franaise".


J'ai trouv a : Code typographique

----------


## DMike92

Manque l'escape indispensable sous Linux

----------


## Francois_C

Depuis assez longtemps, j'utilise sous Windows le clavier AZERTY avec les quelques modifications du bon vieux pilote de Denis Ligeois (qui permet d'accder  , , ,  et autres diacritiques ou ligatures absentes), et je complte avec les raccourcis Alt pour , ,, etc, et c'est plutt avec Linux qu je ne retrouve pas mes habitudes.

Les jeunes tapent sur un cran avec deux pouces sans aucune technique apprise et ils semblent parvenir  un certain rendement : cela justifierait peut-tre que l'on profite de l'occasion pour modifier les claviers. Toutefois, si j'en juge par les chantillons de leur production, ils ne souffrent pas trop du manque des accents :;): 

Par ailleurs, pour les petits claviers virtuels des tlphones, la disposition analogue  celle d'une machine  crire n'est plus utile, puisqu'on ne peut pas taper avec les dix doigts ( la rigueur sur les tablettes). On pourrait tester des dispositions plus rationnelles. La disposition du clavier AZERTY, qui n'a jamais rien eu d'ergonomique, est seulement justifie par les habitudes des gens qui ont appris comme moi  taper avec dix doigts, et ces gens vont bientt disparatre

Une autre rforme  envisager (et c'est moi, ancien prof de lettres qui l'cris), c'est une vraie rforme de l'orthographe qui dbarrasserait une bonne fois pour toutes le franais des diacritiques et les programmeurs du casse-tte du codage UTF-8 !
Le franais peut marcher sans accents ni cdilles ; le latin, qui a moins de vocabulaire, l'a fait pendant longtemps ; tandis que le grec restait encombr d'esprits, d'accents et d'iotas souscrits presque inutiles  la comprhension, juste parce que a faisait joli et que a dcourageait les nophytes.

----------


## Jipt

> Le franais peut marcher sans accents ni cdilles [...]


Quand on lit ce qu'on lit, des fois, dans la presse,  la tloche, ou mme ici, je me dis que sans accents ni cdilles a va tre encore plus dramatique qu'aujourd'hui.
_Fransois le masson fransais apprend ses lessons_ ?
Pas sr que a soit bien accept par le corps enseignant, pour preuve, la rforme orthographique de 1990 qui n'a toujours pas pris, un quart de sicle plus tard ; faut dire aussi que "des rugbymans" moi j'ai du mal, comme avec "contrordre"  ::aie:: 

Et _fransais de France_ ou _de Franse_, alors, pour conserver la logique ? Sr que celui-l ne passera jamais : la premire exception d'une rgle pas encore dfinie,  ::mouarf::

----------


## foetus

> Pas sr que a soit bien accept par le corps enseignant


c 1 peu tro abuser 100 ac100 en + c tro cheum #vivelesaccents  ::aie::   ::aie:: 


Le plus marrant serait le trma et tu retrouverais peut-tre ton trait d'union chri  ::lol::   ::lol::  ma-is, gla-ieul, hro-ique, humano-ide, ...

De toute manire c'est une F.B.I. (*): les autres pays utiliseront toujours leurs accents  ::aie::   ::aie::  ... ou alors ne clavarder qu'avec des franais et des amricains

* -> 




Fausse Bonne Ide

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

On est parti de :
- Changer le clavier pour l'adapter au franais

- Changer le franais pour l'adapter au clavier

L, il fallait le faire.  ::aie::

----------


## _janfi_

Personnellement le seul OS que j'utilise tant Linux (depuis 2004), le clavier franais version "obsolte", quel drle de nom me direz vous, rpond parfaitement  tous mes besoins.

----------


## Herv Autret

Bonjour,

Rapidement, en me basant sur la page windows-1252 : sur les 256 je nglige les 32 codes de contrle et je rpartis le reste sur les 44 touches pour que le pav numrique garde son rle.
a fait entre 4 et 5 rles dvolus  chaque touche... et bonjour les Alt-gr+Shift+Ctrl+touche caractre. 

Pas de rvolution vidente en vue, c'est plutt de la comm' je pense.

Si j'ai besoin de quelque chose, je prendrai un Bpo.

----------


## dlewin

Pour faire cho  plusieurs commentaires : cette reflexion est loin d'tre nouvelle, tellement loin que la solution  dj t pense, adopte
et  donn un format libre : le BEPO.

Le trs bon fabricant de claviers typematrix est trs bien. De plus, ayant reu une fois un clavier dfectueux ils sont commerant. 
De plus, il y  souvent des promos avec le port ou le skin Azerty gratuit(s).

Pourquoi j'ai l'impression que a servira  personne?....

----------


## _janfi_

Je n'avais jamais entendu parl du BEPO. Je remercie Developpez.com de me l'avoir fait connaitre.
De plus j'ai vrifi, Linux sait le grer  ::P:

----------


## dlewin

> Je n'avais jamais entendu parl du BEPO. Je remercie Developpez.com de me l'avoir fait connaitre.
> De plus j'ai vrifi, Linux sait le grer


Oh depuis quelques annes. 

Et au cas o : le site de rfrnce avec exercices, intro et doc : http://bepo.fr/wiki/

----------


## HerveB76

Moi aussi, il a bien longtemps maintenant (annes 50/60) quand l'usage du clavier tait rserv aux secrtaires, qu' l'cole on apprenait l'criture cursive et que l'on utilisait la plume Sergent Major, j'ai appris qu'en franais on ne mettait jamais d'accents ou de cdille sur les majuscules ... lisez n'importe quel bouquin imprim en France. 

Depuis les qubecois sont arrivs et ont dcid que les majuscules doivent tre accentues  :8O:  . Faut-il pour cela tout changer?

Pour ma part, j'ai eu l'occasion dutiliser le QWERTY nerlandais qui ne pose aucun problme pour crire le franais contrairement au QWERTY anglais/amricain

----------


## candide02

bof, visiblement cela existe: le BEPO  dont le prix est amusant...  ::ptdr::  
enfin, encore des fonctionnaires sous occup ! ferait mieux dtre affect  la simplification du code du travail et des lois en gnral !  :;):

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Le BEPO, je veux bien, je suis nul au clavier de toutes faons. Ce qui me faudrait, c'est un BEPO avec un clavier numrique  droite ... avec un "x" au lieu du "*", un "," au lieu du "." et mme, ventuellement, un ":" au lieu du "/". Je me sert NORMMENT du clavier numrique.  ::(:

----------


## Neckara

Dingue, suite  cette discussion je suis un peu plus curieux par rapport  mon clavier et j'y dcouvre de nouvelles combinaisons de touches.

L je viens de dcouvrir le principe des touches "mortes", assez pratique pour crire un o barr par exemple. Mais ce qui est un peu bizarre, c'est que toutes les applications ne semblent pas le supporter, peut-tre une histoire de police ou autre ?

----------


## adrien239

J'utilise le bepo (ordinateurs, tlphone et tablette android) depuis pas mal de temps maintenant... et qui combine confort et bon sens...

Ensuite quand on tape sur un azerty on se dit que la disposition est vraiment absurde en comparaison.

La seule chose  dire c'est... un peu de courage, mettez-vous au bepo vous ne le regretterez pas

Les tiquettes  mettre sur n'importe quel clavier
https://catalogue-ca.beaujoie.com/pr...mots_cles=bepo

----------


## TheKnee

> On est parti de :
> - Changer le clavier pour l'adapter au franais
> 
> - Changer le franais pour l'adapter au clavier
> 
> L, il fallait le faire.


a me fait remonter un vieux souvenir: Quelqu'un se rappelle de la dernire phrase de l'annexe sur la configuration des claviers et codes pays du manuel anglais de Microsoft DOS3.1?  ::roll:: 

Rponse: Thanks God we are Americans!
_(Dieu merci nous sommes amricains!)_
 ::cfou::

----------


## Jipt

> lisez n'importe quel bouquin imprim en France.


 l'poque !  ::furax:: 
Et juste sur cette priode.
Mais ceux qui ont t imprims avant, et ceux imprims aprs, ont les majuscules accentues, ouvre tes yeux !

Et ceux qui ne les mettent pas aujourd'hui font juste preuve d'incomptence et d'ignorance, c'est tout, et ne sont surtout pas un modle  suivre.

----------


## JeanRad

Tous mes postes de travail fixes ou portables sont sous un Linux Desktop et je n'ai aucun souci pour saisir les lettres majuscules accentues ... ou  ,   et autres signes ߫ - aussi simplement qu'en appuyant sur la touche majuscule. Je ne vois pas o se situe le problme sinon sous Windows ou Mac, dans ce cas, j'y arrive en ayant une bonne agilit dans les doigts et une mmoire des combinaisons.

Pour moi ce n'est pas un problme de clavier, mais de pilote du clavier sachant bien interprter les signes diacritiques (accent ou cdille) qui sont prsents sur celui-ci. Mme pour celui de Linux, des progrs sont encore  faire, par exemple pour le tilde, l'accent grave ou le petit rond ().

----------


## dtrosset

> Sachant qu'il y a des personnes qui tapent exclusivement avec les index tu ne pense pas que ton problme vient plus de ta main ou de ta position que de la disposition clavier ?


Les personnes qui ne tapent qu'avec les index n'utilisent pas les articulations de leurs doigts pour taper. Leurs index restent fixes, et ce sont leurs poignets qui font le mouvement pour enfoncer les touches.

Je n'ai jamais ressenti cette douleur avec aucune autre des dispositions de clavier que j'ai testes.
C'est la disposition bpo qui est  l'origine des douleurs que j'avais ressenties, dans l'index de la main gauche surtout.

----------


## petitours

Bonjour

Bonjour pour moi ajouter des touches ou fonctions avances comme en proposent beaucoup de clavier, pourquoi pas mais SVP n'allait pas faire des rvolutions/pertes ergonomiques  la mode Microsoft ! Taper au clavier on le fait des heures par jour depuis des annes, on a pas besoin de regarder le clavier pour a, que l'on soit chez nous, chez le voisin ou chez le client. un oe peu ergonomique justifierait de se  faire suer pour tout le reste ? clairement non ! non ! non et non !
clavier Bpo, je n'avais jamais entendu parler, en quoi est il ergonomique ?  part qu'il est diffrent du clavier qu'on trouve partout et qu'on doit donc se faire suer et perdre en productivit  chaque fois que l'on passe du azerty au bpo ?

Changer pour changer, sans apporter de valeur ajout ni de productivit : la maladie du 21ieme sicle ?

----------


## pierre-y

Qu'il commence dj par faire des cours de franais correcte... Vue les retour que j'en ai c'est pas le clavier qui va poser problme. Et pourtant j'en fais des fautes mais compar a ce qui arrive c'est rien du tout.

----------


## Neckara

> Les personnes qui ne tapent qu'avec les index n'utilisent pas les articulations de leurs doigts pour taper. Leurs index restent fixes, et ce sont leurs poignets qui font le mouvement pour enfoncer les touches.


Comme l'a dit un de mes camarades, l'index est cens tre le doigt "fort". J'ai dj pass une journe entire  utiliser les index pendant des heures en rptant etetetetet pour apprendre  utiliser le bpo et la semaine  faire vraiment que du bpo toute la journe pour m'entraner (donc taper sans poses plus de 10h/jours).
Je pense donc que le problme ne vient pas uniquement de la disposition.

D'autant plus que si tu es sur du typematrix, backspace et return s'appuient avec l'index.





> Je n'ai jamais ressenti cette douleur avec aucune autre des dispositions de clavier que j'ai testes.
> C'est la disposition bpo qui est  l'origine des douleurs que j'avais ressenties, dans l'index de la main gauche surtout.


 quel niveau de l'index ?
La douleur se manifestait-il lors d'une action particulire ?

Est-ce que tu as retent le bpo depuis ? Est-ce que la douleur est rapparue ?

----------


## Jipt

> [...] ou le petit rond ().


Le _petit rond_, tu veux dire le symbole "degr", genre _la temprature de l'eau qui bout est de 100 C_ ? (Attention, au passage : _cet angle mesure 90_ [sans espace] mais s'il y a une unit de mesure [C, F] l'espace est entre le nombre et le symbole, et l'unit est colle au symbole [source : lexique de l'In, dj cit]) : ben yak appuyer sur MAJ et la touche qui va bien (parenthse fermante sur mon azerty).

Sinon, si tu penses  l'abrviation de "numro", elle se compose avec la lettre "o" en exposant ( gauche) : no <> n (mis en grand pour bien voir).

----------


## micro38

franchement, qui se sert du 2 en exposant  l'extrme gauche de la range de chiffres ? Un @  la place, comme sur mac, serait intelligent. Idem pour le sigle   la place du $...
Et pour rpondre  quelqu'un, moi aussi j'ai "appris" que les majuscules ne sont pas accentues, mais c'est faux. Elles doivent l'tre, d'aprs l'acadmie, et c'est logique, pourquoi ne le serait-elles pas ? Les accents font sens, et une faute d'accent peut induire en erreur
Sous linux cadenas maj+"" donne "", idem pour , , ... une fois habitu a se rvle pratique.
J'aimerais aussi savoir qui utilise le rond avec 4 pattes, situ sur la mme touche que $ (en alt-gr, mais qui, sous mon linux, ne s'affiche d'ailleurs pas)

Bref, y'a du boulot !

----------


## Neckara

> Sinon, si tu penses  l'abrviation de "numro", elle se compose avec la lettre "o" en exposant ( gauche) : no <> n (mis en grand pour bien voir).


My whole life is a lie.


Sinon comment fais-tu pour faire un o en exposant  gauche avec un clavier ? Ce n'est mme pas dans les caractres pris en charge par bpo.
C'est si grave d'crire n ?  ::aie:: 




> J'aimerais aussi savoir qui utilise le rond avec 4 pattes, situ sur la  mme touche que $ (en alt-gr, mais qui, sous mon linux, ne s'affiche  d'ailleurs pas)


Je pense que c'est une touche morte.

Sur mon clavier il permet d'crire des "symboles montaires", par exemple, ௹₰元؋₭.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> franchement, qui se sert du 2 en exposant  l'extrme gauche de la range de chiffres ?...


Un architecte, une agence immobilire etc... pour indiquer que la surface habitable d'une maison est de 110 m que et le  jardin fait 500 m par exemple. Bref, plus gnralement  chaque fois qu'on parle d'une surface entre 1 mm et 1000 m

----------


## martine24d

Bonjour,

Le premier dictionnaire de l'acadmie franaise avait des accents sur les majuscules.
voir ici la premire dition datant de 1694:
http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/bpt6k503971

Parfois, du fait de la fragilit des majuscules accentues qui taient plus hautes, il y avait mme des accents mis aprs la lettre majuscule, je l'ai vu dans un de mes livres datant de 1657.
Ce n'est que par facilit que certains imprimeurs les ont omises.

Par la suite, les difficults n'existaient plus, et je vois par exemple des romans policiers du dbut du 20me sicle qui comportent des accents sur les majuscules.

Par contre c'est vrai que je n'ai jamais vu d'accents sur les majuscules manuscrites. J'ai donc appris  crire sans en mettre. 

Pour les texte imprims, par contre, elles existaient toujours, mais les machines  crire n'en comportaient pas pour des raisons pratiques, et il est bien dommage que les claviers franais des ordinateurs n'aient pas t adapts. Ceci a fait que des tas de gens n'ont mme pas appris leur existence!

Je suis donc pour une norme des claviers franais afin que notre langue puisse tre crite facilement et correctement ds le plus jeune ge.
Il serait dommage de supprimer les accents du franais, a le rendrait parfois incomprhensible ou prtant  confusion. De plus les accents aident  la prononciation correcte, afin que tout le monde puisse se comprendre.

On peut parfaitement adapter les claviers sans faire de grosses modifications, et conserver le clavier azerty. On peut d'ailleurs constater que certains signes se trouvent placs diffremment selon les marques de claviers. Une norme permettrait donc aussi de faciliter le passage d'un clavier  un autre.

Personnellement, je suis actuellement oblige de faire confiance  mon correcteur, ou de saisir le code, ce qui n'est pas pratique car je ne me souviens jamais des codes, et suis oblige d'ouvrir un document qui les comporte.

Martine

----------


## Jipt

Bonsoir,

ouf, que c'est bon de se sentir moins seul  :;): 



> Personnellement, je suis actuellement oblige de faire confiance  mon correcteur, ou de saisir le code, ce qui n'est pas pratique car je ne me souviens jamais des codes, et suis oblige d'ouvrir un document qui les comporte.
> 
> Martine


Au dbut, je m'tais fait un tableau vertical troit, facile  scotcher sur le bord de l'cran, avec en 1re colonne le caractre et en 2de colonne son code et hop !  ::ccool:: 

Maintenant le tableau est dans un tiroir (pas trop loin, pour les cas difficiles), parce qu'il parait qu'il faut faire fonctionner sa mmoire, c'est bon pour les neurones  ::mrgreen:: , et surtout, le tableau est plus large, il s'est enrichi d'une 3e colonne pour Linux, la 2de s'tant transforme en 2e, ddie  Windows.





> J'aimerais aussi savoir qui utilise le rond avec 4 pattes, situ sur la mme touche que $ (en alt-gr, mais qui, sous mon linux, ne s'affiche d'ailleurs pas)


Chez moi (Linux Debian 7), a affiche

----------


## petitours

Les majuscules accentues manquent effectivement plus souvent que d'autres choses

Je me demande toutefois s'il est possible de satisfaire tous les "ajouts"" rvs par tout le monde. On a vu juste avant le  inutile  certains alors qu'il sert beaucoup  d'autres (dont moi)
Du coup la solution ne serait elle pas plus dans la standardisation d'un accs  une liste de caractres spciaux via une touche ad hoc, un peu comme la touche windows qui quipe de plus en plus de claviers.

Les touches principales (lettre, chiffres, espace, majuscules, alts etc) on y touche surtout pas et on le standardise au maximum (viter/interdire les claviers exotiques dit " la con" qui mettent une touche "fonction"  gauche de la touche contrle par exemple). Ce noyau de base est le garant de l'ergonomie et de la productivit : on ne regarde jamais ces touches.

Autour il y a une base actuelle qu'il ne faut pas trop chambouler mme si l'impact sur l'ergonomie est plus faible puisque moins utilis.

Et les OS peuvent apporter l'exhaustivit via une touche "magique" qui donnerait accs  tous les caractres dfinis, par exemple via 2 listes (une exhaustive et une slection des caractres statistiquements les plus utiliss, complts  l'usage par ceux utiliss par l'utilisateur)

----------


## air-dex

On pourrait aussi rajouter un niveau 4 (combinaison Alt Gr + Shift + caractre) sur nos claviers AZERTY pour pouvoir loger plus de caractres sur nos claviers.




> Sinon, je suis pas pour changer compltement la disposition du clavier AZERTY (trop galre d'en apprendre une nouvelle ), mais il y a quand mme quelques trucs qui pourraient tre amliors. Par exemple, pas mal de touches sont utiliss par des caractres qui ne servent pas ou peu :
> - le caractre  qui sert quasiment  personne mais qui a quand mme droit  sa touche pour lui tout seul
> - le caractre  qui n'est utilis que dans un seul mot de la langue franaise ("o") et qui est directement accessible, alors qu'il faut 2 touches pour faire , , ,  ou , pourtant beaucoup plus frquents.
> - les caractres ,   servent trs rarement
> - le caractre  ne sert quasiment jamais (en fait je sais mme pas ce qu'il veut dire et  quoi il est suppos servir)


 doit bien servir aux scientifiques. ne sert que pour o mais on emploie souvent ce motTout dpend de ce que tu tapes pour les caractres ,  . Les scientifiques doivent tre trs contents d'avoir   porte de main, tout comme les conomistes avec  (et $) et les littraires pour  (paragraphe). serait le caractre montaire gnrique, que tu tapes si t'as pas le symbole montaire dont t'as besoin sur ton clavier. Par exemple tu veux crire "5 " sur un clavier des annes 80 ? Tu tapes "5 " car t'as pas le symbole  sur ce vieux clavier (et aussi parce que t'as aussi la flemme d'aller chercher le caractre en question dans la table des caractres  ::aie:: ).

Bref au final on a un clavier qui veut plaire  tout le monde, et qui au final ne plait  personne car tout le monde trouve qu'il y a des touches inutiles.




> Je pense qu'on pourrait supprimer au moins une partie de ces caractres. Pour ce qui est des lettres accentues, au lieu d'avoir des touches ddies  ,  ou , a pourrait marcher selon le mme principe que l'accent circonflexe ou le trma : une touche accent suivie d'une lettre. a permettrait aussi de faire les majuscules accentues. En fait c'est dj possible avec la disposition AZERTY actuelle, sauf pour l'accent aigu et la cdille.


+1000. Je suis venu dans les commentaire pour ragir sur cela. Le franais est une langue d'accents et ce serait souhaitable que ce systme soit plus dvelopp.

Par contre je serais par consquent favorable  la suppression des lettres accentues courantes afin de les remplacer d'autres accents. Ne faisons pas les choses  moiti.




> Enfin, une amlioration que j'aimerais bien, ce serait de rendre plus accessibles les touches utilises en programmation, notamment []{}. C'est ch**nt de devoir faire AltGr pour y accder alors qu'on s'en sert tout le temps.


Rappelle-toi toujours que l'informatique est quelque chose de fait par des amricains anglo-saxons pour des amricains anglo-saxons. Si ces symboles l ont t choisis pour programmer c'est sans doute parce qu'ils sont facilement accessibles sur le clavier QWERTY amricain :



Moi aussi en tant que programmateur j'aimerais que ces caractres soient plus accessibles mais ce n'est pas trop le cas. Quoiqu'au final ce n'est pas tellement diffrent. Les Amricains appuient sur Shift l o nous appuyons sur Alt Gr.  :;):

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> Moi aussi en tant que programmateur


Programmeur  :;):  A moins que tu considres comme un mtier le fait de rgler un magntoscope pour enregistrer un film de boules.  ::mouarf:: 




> j'aimerais que ces caractres soient plus accessibles mais ce n'est pas trop le cas. Quoiqu'au final ce n'est pas tellement diffrent. Les Amricains appuient sur Shift l o nous appuyons sur Alt Gr.


Oui, Alt Gr n'est pas tellement moins accessible que Shift, et surtout, sur Azerty, les parenthses sont accessibles directement, l o en Qwerty il faut passer par Shift. En ce qui me concerne je tape plus souvent des parenthses (direct sur Azerty) que des crochets (directs sur Qwerty). D'ailleurs des Amricains ont dcri le langage LISP (= Liste Interminable de Stupides Parenthses) parce que y'a plein de parenthses et qu'elles sont dures  taper (pour eux).  :;):

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Pour dire vrai, ce qui m'nerve le plus dans les claviers modernes, c'est que :
1- Les touches ne sont plus graves en profondeur, mais imprimes superficiellement => Les touches les plus utilises s'effacent trs rapidement.
2- Ils sont presque tous noir (ou gris trs foncs) avec les signes clairs => avec l'encrassement (naturel), ils deviennent plus vite illisibles => ce qui vient s'ajouter  l'effacement.

Donc, mme si on ajoutait des tas de caractres supplmentaires, il faudrait de toutes faons changer les claviers rgulirement (obsolescence programme bien connue). Pour Info, j'ai un vieux Keytronic malheureusement incompatible avec les PC rcents. Il est comme neuf (mme aprs de trs nombreux nettoyages).  :;): 

Donc pour moi (qui je le rpte ne suis pas un virtuose du clavier), la priorit N1 est de recommencer  fabriquer des clavier clairs dont les caractres sont profondment gravs en noir.

----------


## Calade

> Bonjour,
> 
> Le premier dictionnaire de l'acadmie franaise avait des accents sur les majuscules.
> voir ici la premire dition datant de 1694:
> http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/bpt6k503971
> Martine


J'ai suivi ton lien par curiosit, et si effectivement sur la page de couverture le mot "acadmie" semble comporter un accent (ou est-ce une salissure ?), les mots "pitre" rgulirement dans les 4/5 premires pages n'en comportent pas.

Ce n'est qu'une constatation.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Certes, mais si on lit le texte, on constatera qu'il manque aussi des accents sur les minuscules de certains mots ... et surtout que l'orthographe utilise est trs diffrente de celle d'aujourd'hui.  :;):

----------


## Calade

Pour ce que j'en sait, beaucoup de mots de l'ancien franois qui s'crivaient avec un "s" comme "cost" sont devenus "ct".
Et il y a certainement beaucoup d'autres exemples et "rgles".

----------


## Calade

Pour ce qui est de la discussion originelle, il ne faut pas oublier que les claviers sont censs rpondre aux besoins de TOUTES les professions. Si on enlve le symbole $, les conomistes vont crier et ils auront raison.

Perso, comme j'cris principalement du code, les majuscules accentus ne me servent pas beaucoup (pas plus que les minuscules sauf ici par ex.) mais que l'on n'enlve pas le underscore, car l je serais gn.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Pour ce qui est de la discussion originelle, il ne faut pas oublier que les claviers sont censs rpondre aux besoins de TOUTES les professions. Si on enlve le symbole $, les conomistes vont crier et ils auront raison.
> 
> Perso, comme j'cris principalement du code, les majuscules accentus ne me servent pas beaucoup (pas plus que les minuscules sauf ici par ex.) mais que l'on n'enlve pas le underscore, car l je serais gn.


Il ne s'agit pas d'enlever quoi que ce soit, mais d'ajouter des possibilits au clavier Franais. Si comme avec [^ et "] on peut faire             etc... je ne vois pas trs bien qui a gnerais profondment si avec [, ' et `] on pouvait faire        . Ceux qui refuseraient de les utiliser, a serait juste leur affaire mais au moins, on aurait le choix et la possibilit simplement en redessinant lgrement le clavier et en modifiant les drivers pour Windows, Mac et Linux. 

Comment et pourquoi s'opposer  plus de possibilits ?

----------


## jeanmelchior

Le clavier AZERTY me convient parfaitement. 
Ce qui me gne davantage, c'est d'avoir une disposition des touches sur le clavier numrique de mon ordinateur et une autre dispostion sur le clavier de mon tlphone mobile.  
Je prfrerais qu'on se proccupe de choisir soit celle des ordinateurs soit celle des tlphones mobiles, mais qu'on n'en ait plus qu'une.

----------


## Michel Merlin

CURAAO et  SO PAULO, ric n'a pas prt 1 + $1 = 2.22  Franoise Spamann 
c'est ce que j'cris  vitesse normale sans mmoriser aucun code
Mais je sais par exprience qu'il est en fait interdit sur ce forum d'mettre la moindre ide qui sorte des sentiers battus donc je me retiens d'en dire plus
Versailles, Sat 30 Jan 2016 11:11:11 +0100

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Mais je sais par exprience qu'il est en fait interdit sur ce forum d'mettre la moindre ide qui sorte des sentiers battus donc je me retiens d'en dire plus...


Et bien, moi, je serais curieux de savoir comment, mais je n'ai jamais vu aucune rgle sur ce Forum interdisant d'avoir des ides divergentes et mme contradictoires (et d'ailleurs ce fil en est lui-mme la preuve).

Par ailleurs, moi aussi je peux crire un tel texte sans retenir aucun code : Soit en utilisant une "Table de caractres UTF8" soit mon fichier "CopierColler.txt". Je peux mme crire en cyrillique si j'en ai envie.

----------


## candide02

ce n'est pas tous les jours que l'on tape un  ou un  et dans n'importe quel traitement de texte on peut insrer un symbole quelconque en revanche je cherche depuis des annes une faon simple d'crire les signes logiques  non(c), il existe ā
mais impossible d'crire /Reset  ( qui veut dire que le reset se fait par une mise  0 d'une broche) correctement c'est  dire avec un SURlign  j'utilise  l'insertion de forme avec un petit trait au dessus de l'quation.

comme quoi on n'est jamais content  :;): 
si quelqu'un  la solution je suis preneur ! ::love2:: 
jp

----------


## Neckara

> en revanche je cherche depuis des annes une faon simple d'crire les signes logiques  non(c), il existe ā
> mais impossible d'crire /Reset  ( qui veut dire que le reset se fait par une mise  0 d'une broche) correctement c'est  dire avec un SURlign  j'utilise  l'insertion de forme avec un petit trait au dessus de l'quation.
> 
> comme quoi on n'est jamais content 
> si quelqu'un  la solution je suis preneur !


Sous Libre Office, on ferait : insertion -> objet -> formule et l tu pourrais taper un peu ce que tu veux e.g. overline{Reset}

----------


## candide02

> Sous Libre Office, on ferait : insertion -> objet -> formule et l tu pourrais taper un peu ce que tu veux e.g. overline{Reset}


Merci beaucoup !
JP

----------


## papy88140

en fait, la gestion du clavier par le systme y joue beaucoup.

sous linux par exemple, il est possible de dfinir une touche "compose" qui permet de composer les lettres, et ainsi d'avoir le e dans l'o ou l'a sans trop se casser la tte (bon l je le fais pas, je suis pas chez moi et sous windows, alors ...)
p.s. : la touche compose a disparu mais on nous colle une touche "windows" sur les claviers .... chercher l'erreur (l'horreur)
(les lettres accentues en majuscule ont dj t voques plus haut)

----------


## EPlazarus30

Depuis plusieurs annes maintenant, j'ai eu conscience de la ncessit d'utiliser un clavier adapt  notre langue, donc d'abandonner la disposition Azerty au profit de la disposition Bpo. J'ai, dans un premier temps, achet des autocollants (cot environ 10 ) pour transformer un clavier standard Azerty en Bpo. Puis je me suis fait offrir (vu le cot) un clavier orthogonal TypeMatrix avec disposition Bpo. Le rve ! Pour moi, le clavier parfait. (_Prcision : je suis sur Ubuntu, systme qui intgre nativement la disposition Bpo_)

Conseil donc aux gens du ministre : 
faites adopter comme standard la disposition Bpo.faites quelque chose pour populariser les claviers orthogonaux (le dcalage anarchique des touches des claviers standards n'tant plus justifi depuis la fin des machines  crire)

Il faut un temps d'adaptation comme dans le cas de tout changement pour passer d'Azerty  Bpo. Mais l'enjeu en vaut vraiment la peine. Et puis quand on commence, comme des jeunes ou des enfants, il faut de toute faon apprendre une disposition ; donc autant en apprendre une meilleure !

----------


## dacid

J'ai t tent plusieurs fois pour un clavier Bpo, en effet. Mais c'est  toujours  l'tape panier que a bloque... Les 130 passent mal.
La question que je me pose est pour les copier/coller et autres raccourcis... Ca devient plus compliqu, non ?

Et sinon, un clavier pour les gauchers (pavs  gauche, touches de fonctions inverses, ...), c'est pour quand ? ;-)

Je n'ai pas eu le temps de voter, mais je suis pour un changement.... A moins de 130 .  ::roll:: 

[Edit]
C'est bon, j'ai vot... Je pensais qu'il tait clos.  ::roll:: 
[/Edit]

----------


## Neckara

> J'ai t tent plusieurs fois pour un clavier Bpo, en effet. Mais c'est  toujours  l'tape panier que a bloque... Les 130 passent mal.


Tu n'es pas oblig d'acheter un clavier pour faire du bpo. Si tu attends le bon moment, tu peux avoir un typematrix avec skin pour ~80 ( > $ et promotions).




> La question que je me pose est pour les copier/coller et autres raccourcis... Ca devient plus compliqu, non ?


Pour le c/c sur un typematrix, pas du tout, tu as 3 touches spciales.
Sinon, en tapant correctement  10 doigts, il n'y a pas trop de problmes pour les autres raccourcis, sauf peut-tre de cohrence pour des logiciel comme vim, il est alors ncessaire de modifier les raccourcis en fonction.




> Et sinon, un clavier pour les gauchers (pavs  gauche, touches de fonctions inverses, ...), c'est pour quand ? ;-)


Je suis gaucher et je ne vois pas trop le problme du clavier.   moins que tu utilises ta souris  gauche, je ne vois pas le problme.




> Je n'ai pas eu le temps de voter, mais je suis pour un changement.... A moins de 130 .


C'est un cercle vertueux, plus des personnes en achteront, plus on pourra faire des conomies d'chelles et baisser le prix.

----------


## filipvansnaeskerke

J'utilise depuis des annes sous Windows le clavier enrichi de Denis Ligeois : il est parfait !

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Moi aussi, je me pose plusieurs questions et j'ai aussi quelques rflexions sur le Bpo :
Moi aussi, le prix du TypeMatrix me laisse rveur (il manque manifestement des concurrents) !Les auto-collants ne sont pas trop chers, mais combien de temps tiennent-ils ?Je n'ai vu nulle part comment passer en Bpo sur OpenSUSE et encore moins OpenSUSE avec XFCE ... y-a-t-il des expriences  ce sujet.a donne quoi avec une MV VMware Windows XP sur Linux ?

----------


## Kropernic

> Je suis gaucher et je ne vois pas trop le problme du clavier.   moins que tu utilises ta souris  gauche, je ne vois pas le problme.


Je suis gaucher avec la souris  gauche et le pav numrique  droite.  Je n'ai aucun souci non plus ^^

----------


## dacid

Bonne nouvelle pour les raccourcis.
Mais ceci dit, il faut quand mme faire attention car personnellement, j'en utilise beaucoup plus que juste c/c en gnral... Et c'est encore plus vrai sous visual studio (et les raccourcis  3 touches sont lgion).

Sinon, oui, je suis un vrai gaucher, je prend donc ma souris  gauche... Et je suis oblig de la lcher pour beaucoup de manip penses pour les droitiers.
Par exemple les combinaisons de touches c/c sont vraiment anti-ergonomique pour les gauchers (essayer, vous verrez).
Pour les autres, j'ai russi  m'y faire (d'ou mon premier soucis, hi).

Ce qui me gne dans le typematrix standard, c'est que tout est coll... J'aime bien sparer les blocs (pav flch, pav navigation, ...).




> C'est un cercle vertueux, plus des personnes en achteront, plus on pourra faire des conomies d'chelles et baisser le prix.


Donc allez-y, achetez vite... Qu'il baisse pour moi, hi.  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

> Sinon, oui, je suis un vrai gaucher


Peut pas faire comme tout le monde, un vrai emm oui  ::mouarf:: 




> je prend donc ma souris  gauche... Et je suis oblig de la lcher pour beaucoup de manip penses pour les droitiers.
> Par exemple les combinaisons de touches c/c sont vraiment anti-ergonomique pour les gauchers (essayer, vous verrez).


J'ai toujours appris  utiliser la souris  droite et je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir tant de problme que cela. Pour le c/c, je comprend parfaitement le problme. De manire gnrale, ds qu'on tape  10 doigts, quitter le clavier pour la souris est un peu enquiquinant. Il faudrait donc apprendre tous les raccourcis, notamment de slection/dplacement pour viter au maximum l'usage de la souris, mais il faut en prendre l'habitude et  part quelques malades extrmistes et radicaliss de vim, je connais peu de monde qui le fasse.

----------


## Marc_27

Le plus simple il serait d'enlever tous ces touches pr-accentus (, , , , , ...) et de les remplacer par des accents seuls comme dans un bon clavier QWERTY(ou les ^,  dans l'AZERTY).

En plus tu laisses les gens qui veulent crire dans une autre langue la possibilit de le faire, ce qui n'est pas le cas aujourd'hui (a et o avec accent aigu, par exemple).

Avec ce simple changement tu peux crire tout ce qui tu veux sans aucun problme, et tu fais de la place pour ajouter les oe, ae, ...

----------


## blackangel

Juste une remarque : sur Mac pour faire un "" majuscule il suffit de mettre "caplock" et d'appuyer sur "9/" et hop 
Pas besoin de se tordre les doigts et les mninges. Et a fonctionne pour tous les caractres accentus (out of the box).

C'est une solution qui pourrait tre activable dans les autres OS je pense ...
Enfin bon, moi ce que j'en dis ... c'est vive l'AZERTY  ::P: 

(bon aprs c'est vrai que sur clavier Mac il n'y a pas les accolades et crochets, mais c'est plutt rserv au dv. pas au "franais", hors sujet donc).

----------


## Kropernic

Je sais que je ne vais pas me faire de copains sur ce coup-l mais y aurait moyen de lire la discussion avant de poster vos messages ?  Sur un sujet comme ceux du forum politique ou y a 300 pages, je comprends qu'on ne lise pas tout quand on dbarque mais ici...

Des messages du genre "Sur linux/mac, suffit d'activer le caps lock", y en a dj 20.  Ce n'est pas en postant un de plus que a va faire avancer le dbat...  (et a me fait poster un message qui ne fait pas avancer le dbat non plus)

----------


## Watilin

> J'ai t tent plusieurs fois pour un clavier Bpo, en effet. Mais c'est  toujours  l'tape panier que a bloque... Les 130 passent mal.


Je ne comprends pas tous ces gens qui disent  je ne peux pas passer  Bpo, a cote trop cher . Sur le site bpo.fr on trouve tous les conseils pour apprendre  taper  l'aveugle, mme si on n'a pas la acquis la mthode avec Azerty. Il est tout  fait possible d'apprendre le Bpo sans clavier hors de prix ni sans autocollants ! C'est mon cas : je peux taper  l'aveugle en Bpo sur n'importe quel clavier, peu importe ce qui est crit sur les touches ; en revanche, quand je repasse en Azerty je suis oblig de regarder le clavier de temps en temps.




> La question que je me pose est pour les copier/coller et autres raccourcis... Ca devient plus compliqu, non ?





> [] personnellement, j'en utilise beaucoup plus que juste c/c en gnral... Et c'est encore plus vrai sous visual studio (et les raccourcis  3 touches sont lgion).


Sous Windows il y a un pilote _Bpo-azerty_ qui remappe les raccourcis. Exemple, Ctrl+ est remapp en Ctrl+Z car le    virtuel se trouve sur la touche physique  Z . Le problme c'est que tous les raccourcis ne sont pas mapps correctement, et en particulier pour des applications qui en utilisent beaucoup comme Visual Studio, on constate trop souvent qu'il y en a qui ne marchent pas.

 mon avis, si on commence  vouloir redfinir les raccourcis claviers  coup de modifications de pilote ou scripts d'automatisation, on s'embarque dans une lutte sans fin. Il vaut mieux apprendre la nouvelle position des raccourcis. Je l'ai fait, et je peux vous dire qu'on prend vite le pli.

----------


## delattre13

Bonjour,

C'est vrai que lorsqu'on crit  la main en lettres cursives au primaire on ne met pas d'accent. Mais pour ce qui concerne les documents imprims toutes les majuscules doivent porter leur accent ou leur signe disctintif (cdille, tilde) comme en minuscule.
Et mme si en faisant l'effort de retenir les quelques combinaisons de touches on s'en sort ce serait bien que ces signes soient activables indpendemment du caractre comme sur les claviers Azerty des Vax.
On tape l'accent ensuite le caractre qui doit le porter qu'il soit majuscule ou minuscule.
Salutations  tous

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Comparer constamment avec ce qu'on apprend  l'cole n'apporte pas grand chose au dbat. D'ailleurs, au primaire, (autant que je m'en souvienne) on n'apprend pas  crire en majuscule, mais  mettre une majuscule au dbut d'une phrase ou  la premire lettre des noms propres. Dans ce contexte, il n'y aurait pas beaucoup d'avantages  rajouter l'accentuation pour la comprhension d'un texte.

----------


## ZenZiTone

> D'ailleurs, au primaire, (autant que je m'en souvienne) on n'apprend pas  crire en majuscule, mais  mettre une majuscule au dbut d'une phrase ou  la premire lettre des noms propres. Dans ce contexte, il n'y aurait pas beaucoup d'avantages  rajouter l'accentuation pour la comprhension d'un texte.


Hum pas tout  fais exacte. En lettres cursives les majuscules diffres quelque peu (une simple recherche google sur le E majuscule en cursif devrais t'clairer  :;): ). Mais je te rejoins sur le fait que ce n'est pas comparable : ce sont deux types d'criture diffrentes, l'criture "manuscrite" et l'criture "imprim" ou "script". c'est comme comparer des polices d'critures dont les symboles diffres..

----------


## Michel Merlin

> (Sat 30 jan 2016 10:29 GMT)
> moi aussi je peux crire un tel texte sans retenir aucun code : Soit en utilisant une "Table de caractres UTF8" soit mon fichier "CopierColler.txt"


_ vitesse normale_ ?
Par ailleurs voici qq autres exemples taps _ vitesse normale sans mmoriser aucun code_ :

Son curriculum vit est au 4Cuntas pesetas por 1 Euro?Viva Espaa!Viele Gre von sterreichRenault ou Windows sont des REGISTERED trademarksMichel Merlin
Versailles, Mon 01 Feb 2016 18:52:10 +0100

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

De toutes faons, je l'ai dj dit, je suis nul au clavier (la plupart du temps, je tape avec un ou maximum 2 doigts ... mais a ne nous dit nullement quelle est ta mthode miracle.

----------


## petitours

> J'utilise depuis des annes sous Windows le clavier enrichi de Denis Ligeois : il est parfait !


Voila une vraie solution, merci pour le tuyau

Le Bpo me laisse perplexe, les arguments pour le confort et les TMS sont presque drles dans la mesure o ils parlent de limiter les mouvements alors que justement pour les TMS on lutte entre autre contre les positions statiques...
Le Bpo critique azerty comme quoi il y aurait statistiquement plus de touches  gauche qu' droite...cool l'azerty alors, ma main droite est sans arrt sur la souris ce serait dommage de lui filer plus de boulot...
Et pour qui utilise des progiciels un peu balaises, type les IDE que les informaticiens utilisent, on utilise autant les raccourcis que les vraies touches. Mettre des drivers OK mais au final on est sur d'tre em...  un moment ou  un autre parce que le raccourcis  qui va bien n'est pas ou mal gr.

Cette solution de Denis Liegois me semble tre d'une pertinence super. Pas de rvolution  vouloir rinventer la roue, juste des Alt GR pour ajouter des caractres sur les touches qui n'ont pas aujourd'hui de valeur alternative. Simple, pragmatique efficace, facile  dployer et en plus compatible avec le parc donc sans impact sur l'ergonomie.
Aussi efficace que le Bpo et tellement plus simple elle le ferait passer pour du snobisme  ::roll::

----------


## petitours

> _ vitesse normale_ ?
> Par ailleurs voici qq autres exemples taps _ vitesse normale sans mmoriser aucun code_ :
> 
> Son curriculum vit est au 4Cuntas pesetas por 1 Euro?Viva Espaa!Viele Gre von sterreichRenault ou Windows sont des REGISTERED trademarksMichel Merlin
> Versailles, Mon 01 Feb 2016 18:52:10 +0100


et la technique est ? le suspens est insoutenable !

----------


## tomlev

> Le plus simple il serait d'enlever tous ces touches pr-accentus (, , , , , ...) et de les remplacer par des accents seuls comme dans un bon clavier QWERTY(ou les ^,  dans l'AZERTY).
> 
> En plus tu laisses les gens qui veulent crire dans une autre langue la possibilit de le faire, ce qui n'est pas le cas aujourd'hui (a et o avec accent aigu, par exemple).
> 
> Avec ce simple changement tu peux crire tout ce qui tu veux sans aucun problme, et tu fais de la place pour ajouter les oe, ae, ...


J'avais propos un truc comme a plus tt dans la discussion, mais a ne rgle pas vraiment le problme pour toutes les langues... mme si on ne prend en compte que les langues qui s'crivent avec l'alphabet latin, il y a un nombre assez impressionnant de symboles diacritiques (accents, cdilles, etc) diffrents, donc on peut difficilement tous les mettre sur le clavier,  moins d'avoir un clavier avec 500 touches  ::aie::

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

+1, et dans tous les cas, mme la solution "clavier enrichi de Denis Ligeois" voqu plus haut ne rgle pas tout. Il faut :
Le mme clavier pour tous les environnementsLes mmes touches graves aux mmes endroits

Alors, l'astuce X pour Mac, Y pour Windows et Z pour Linux ne sont que des palliatifs et le super clavier "TypeMatrix" ne conviendra pas  ceux qui prfrent 3 zones diffrencies sur le clavier:
Une zone texteUne zone positionnementUne zone numrique

Il faut donc bien concevoir quelque chose de nouveau et universel ... avec plusieurs variantes selon la taille accepte/demande pour les claviers. Tout le monde ne souhaite pas un clavier hyper-concentr.

----------


## Kropernic

> J'avais propos un truc comme a plus tt dans la discussion, mais a ne rgle pas vraiment le problme pour toutes les langues... mme si on ne prend en compte que les langues qui s'crivent avec l'alphabet latin, il y a un nombre assez impressionnant de symboles diacritiques (accents, cdilles, etc) diffrents, donc on peut difficilement tous les mettre sur le clavier,  moins d'avoir un clavier avec 500 touches


Bin avec un clavier du styles des optimus et des switches pour changer les touches, a doit pouvoir se faire ^^

----------


## denis18

Pour obtenir des accents sur les majuscules comme  je propose d'utiliser la combinaison des touches Alt-Gr +Maj + 
Ainsi que la combinaison Alt-Gr+ Maj + , ceci serait facilement faisable en adaptant le pilote du clavier 
et ceci permetrais aussi d'avoir Alt-GR o pour le  et encore Alt-Gr a pour le caractre  comme pour le symbole de l'euro ().

----------


## Invit

Oui, le clavier AZERTY est perfectible. Non, il ne faut pas le modifier. Je m'explique: j'ai eu beaucoup de mal  m'habituer au clavier actuel alors, le refaire sur une autre configuration me prendrait beaucoup trop de temps. Je serais plus rserv s'il n'y avait les dispositifs de correction automatique de Word, par exemple.
De toute manire, ce genre d'initiative vient toujours trop tard et c'est a qui est regrettable. Si une nouvelle norme voit le jour en ce domaine, elle sera tout simplement ignore avant de disparatre dfinitivement dans les oubliettes de la technologie.

----------


## martine24d

Bonjour,
Non, il n'est pas trop tard pour modifier le clavier AZERTY.
Modifier ne veut pas dire tout chambouler. On peut parfaitement ajouter de nouveaux caractres sans toucher  ceux qui existent dj, et qui sont les plus courants. Et bien sr, en tenant compte des raccourcis claviers le plus souvent utiliss dans les logiciels.
C'est pourquoi j'ai vot oui pour une refonte. Je ne pense pas que a puisse entrainer une rvision des caractres dj connus, a aurait un bien grand impact sur les entreprises.
Martine

----------


## petitours

Le problme du sondage c'est qu'il ne propose pas le choix le plus horrible de tous voqu ici  de nombreuses reprises : tout changer pour des solutions telles que le clavier Bpo.

Amlior le clavier AZERTY j'ai vot pour. Changer le clavier je serais archi contre ; on ne peut pas casser l'ergonomie et la productivit pour quelques touches en plus.

Et des solutions aussi efficaces que simples existent, comme l'excellent solution propose par filipvansnaeskerke avec le clavier enrichi de Denis Ligeois qui se contente d'ajouter les touches des caractres "francais" sur le ALt-GR des touches actuellement au centre du clavier azerty (toutes les lettres) et qui n'ont pas de fonctions alternatives aujourd'hui.

----------


## Calade

Il faudrait aussi que les ministres se concertent entre eux et a ce n'est pas gagn.

http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/orthographe-la-mort-de-l-accent-circonflexe-04-02-2016-2015341_23.php?M_BT=25266733468&m_i=mIj4dapeyP9ILtxjeOiEg6lqZR%2BhDgJ1rrMy6KaYTFfQvN4p_Cgiol1NR5yXQv_Y7JftMgcKGFVV8Dkbmz3S9Kjmm8#xtor=EPR-6-[Newsletter-Mi-journee]-20160204

Je ne sais pas si cela se fera, mais la langue franaise en sera dfigure.

RIP

----------


## petitours

> Il faudrait aussi que les ministres se concertent entre eux et a ce n'est pas gagn.
> 
> http://www.lepoint.fr/societe/orthographe-la-mort-de-l-accent-circonflexe-04-02-2016-2015341_23.php?M_BT=25266733468&m_i=mIj4dapeyP9ILtxjeOiEg6lqZR%2BhDgJ1rrMy6KaYTFfQvN4p_Cgiol1NR5yXQv_Y7JftMgcKGFVV8Dkbmz3S9Kjmm8#xtor=EPR-6-[Newsletter-Mi-journee]-20160204
> 
> Je ne sais pas si cela se fera, mais la langue franaise en sera dfigure.


Et l'acadmie franaise a donn son feu vert  a ?  :8O: 
 quand le "2m1" dans le dictionnaire ?

a fait peur

Un peu comme  lducation nationale, je ne peux pas vous fournir de liens mais vous n'aurez pas de mal  trouver tout ceci n'est pas une blague : nos cols blancs de l'cole ont sorti rcemment que
-les nains ne sont pas de petite taille mais des personne  verticalit contrarie.
-nos enfants n'apprennent dsormais plus  crire mais  matriser le geste graphomoteur et automatiser progressivement le trac norm des lettres.  (a je l'ai entendu de la bouche de la matresse de mon fils le plus srieusement du monde)
-ils font a en utilisant un "outil scripteur" (le stylo...)
-la dicte n'existe plus on parle maintenant de vigilance orthographique et quand un lve aura un problme on tentera une remdiation.
le fond du trou est atteint avec l'EPS (la gym) :
-courir c'est crer de la vitesse (ce qui est mcaniquement faux et restrictif en plus)
-nager c'est se dplacer dans un milieu aquatique profond standardis et traverser leau en quilibre horizontal par immersion prolonge de la tte (sisi)
-le badminton est une activit duelle mdie par un volant. 

Comme disait une chroniqueuse qui m'a beaucoup fait rire et pleurer quand je suis aller lire tout a aprs en avoir entendu une partie de la bouche de la matresse de mon fils : Les prcieuses ridicules de Molire,  ct, cest de lurine de jeune flid.
Nos lus et leurs conseils sont devenus trs clairement des personnes en cessation dintelligence autrement dit des cons.

----------


## Michel Merlin

*Une dmocratie dissoudrait l'Acadmie Franaise*
Merci *petitours* de ce post amusant et hlas difiant sur cette triste situation.
Voir sous Avant l'lection d'Alain Finkielkraut  l'Acadmie Franaise, d'autres nominations polmiques mon commentaire *Une dmocratie dissoudrait l'Acadmie Franaise* du Sat 30 Jan 2016 15:12 (voir le cas du _cdrom_ entre autres)
Je confirme votre "_le fond du trou est atteint avec l'EPS_" : en 1987-91, effar de voir ce que rapportaient  la maison les 4 enfants que j'ai levs, j'ai fait des remplacements de prof de math de 6e et 5e dans un collge de banlieue. Les profs, ayant peur d'aller dans la cour de rcr, ainsi que d'avouer quand ils taient chahuts en classe, s'enfermaient dans la salle des profs et y passaient leur temps  dblatrer contre les lves et leurs parents. Du coup j'allais dans la dite cour de rcr, ainsi qu' la cantine, o j'arrivais trs facilement  obtenir le calme, car les lves ne demandent que a et suivent tout adulte qui est _juste_ (qq chose de rare hlas) ; et dans la salle des profs j'ai t "_surlecult_" (bientt dans le dico je suppose) la 1re fois que j'ai vu arriver le prof d'EPS, en survt mais... un paquet de copies sous le bras, car l'"_ducation physique et sportive_" ce n'est plus le "_sport_" (comme apprendre  monter  la corde  noeuds ou  jouer au basket), c'est remplir des copies sur les rgles du jeu du foot ou du rugby, ainsi que sur toutes les rgles administratives des "_autorits_" dites "_sportives_"... dfense de rire (ou de pleurer)
Versailles, Fri 05 Feb 2016 03:32:00 +0100

----------


## dhamm

oui c'est vrai c'est vraiment LE problme fondamentale du moment...

----------


## emixam16

> oui c'est vrai c'est vraiment LE problme fondamentale du moment...


Si tu veux on peut ne parler que du terrorisme toute la journe, a fera avancer les choses.

Le clavier azerty me convient partiellement, je pense qu'il faudrait juste faciliter l'accs aux majuscules accentues et aux symboles mathmatiques/grecs. (ex ctrl+alt+maj+e pour Σ (car proche du E), ctrl+alt+w pour ω (car proche du w)...)


*Mais n'oubliez pas : Un clavier azerty en vaut deux !*

----------


## josephtux

Sous Linux, j'ai accs  tous ces caractres; mais il faut reconnatre qu'ils ne sont pas visibles sur le clavier: ,, accessibles par _AltGr+ a_, _AltGr+e_,  par _verrou majuscule+_ et  guillemets franais avec _AltGr+w_, _AltGr+x_. Mais on s'y fait facilement. AltGr, c'est la touche Alt qui est juste  droite de la barre d'espace.
Bien entendu, comme d'habitude avec son matriel, le clavier MacOsX n'a rien de standard, et j'ignore s'il a aussi verrouill sa carte.

 :;):  Avec la simplification de l'orthographe que les diteurs rducteurs de tte se mettent  appliquer -ils ont mis 25 ans  lire le texte ou le Robert  :;): - a finira par devenir caduque [ je caricature, humour, pour ceux qui ..]

Tous les accentus, le  etc. sont simplement accessibles par la touche Maj verrouille et le caractre correspondant.
Voici la liste avec AltGr et la locale en franais:


        ŀ  '
≤      ↓     

Et AltGr + majuscule:

   *    Ŀ   
≥   ← ↑ →  ⋅ ∕ − 

On a aussi: a ou B  et ǳ avec la touche qui inaugure la ligne des touches de chiffres, (respectivement: simple, +AlrGr, +Maj)

Cette carte est videmment modifiable assez facilement. 
Je suggre au gouvernement de proposer simplement une carte adapte  ses vux, car je doute que beaucoup de personnes utilisent − et -  bon escient (en tout cas, pas moi: voyez plus haut)

Enfin, pour frapper plus vite, il y a dja Dvorak, qui (je crois,  vrifier) a une version francophone.

----------


## Neckara

> Enfin, pour frapper plus vite, il y a dja Dvorak, qui (je crois,  vrifier) a une version francophone.


Rhoo on a pas assez parl du bpo dans cette discutions ?  :;):

----------


## Stphane le calme

*L'AFNOR lance une consultation publique pour le choix du clavier franais normalis * 
*et propose une version optimise d'AZERTY et BPO * 

Le clavier anglais  QWERTY  pour les machines  crire a t brevet en 1868. De cette disposition des frappes a t tire celle du clavier franais distingu par les six premires touches alphabtiques du clavier  AZERTY . tant donc une modification lgre du clavier anglais, le clavier franais parait inadapt, selon le ministre de Culture et de la Communication, surtout lorsquil sagit dcrire certains mots et caractres qui sont typiques au franais. 

Pour le ministre de la Communication, cette absence de normalisation a pour effet de voir  une grande diversit des claviers proposs par les fabricants sur le march franais : selon que lon utilise tel ou tel systme dexploitation et selon le fabricant du clavier, certaines touches ne sont pas disponibles au mme endroit, ou bien ne sont pas disponibles du tout. Les symboles @ (arobase) ou encore  (euro), pourtant trs utiliss, sont deux exemples, les touches permettant dy accder pouvant tre places  divers endroits dun clavier commercialis en France .

 Il parait indispensable que ce clavier permette lutilisation aise non seulement du franais, mais aussi des diffrentes langues prsentes sur notre territoire, que ce soit des langues rgionales ou des langues trangres , crivait dans son communiqu le ministre de la Culture. 

 Ces limitations matrielles ont mme conduit certains de nos concitoyens  penser que lon ne devait pas accentuer les majuscules, conforts, mme, par certains services de ltat qui jusqu encore rcemment renseignaient les bases administratives franaises en majuscules et sans aucun accent , ajoutait  ce sujet la Dlgation gnrale  la Langue Franaise et aux langues de France. 

Aussi, au dbut de lanne 2016, le ministre a confi  lAFNOR, lagence franaise de normalisation, la tche de se pencher sur llaboration dune nouvelle norme pour les claviers franais. Un groupe de travail a t mis en place, avec comme objectif de proposer une offre permettant de faciliter laccs aux caractres utiliss aujourdhui.

Aprs plus dun an de travail, lAFNOR a retenu deux propositions :
lune trs proche de la disposition AZERTY traditionnelle (qui na jamais fait lobjet dune norme franaise). Parmi les objectifs de cette optimisation du clavier AZERTY figure le fait de permettre aux utilisateurs d'accentuer des capitales  sans s'en rendre compte   l'achat d'un nouveau PC, ou de pouvoir coder plus simplement, en limitant les contorsions pour atteindre certains symboles ;et lautre sappuyant sur la disposition ergonomique BPO qui est libre et met l'accent sur l'ergonomie, notamment pour limiter les mouvements des doigts, en se fondant sur le Dvorak, et intgre des caractres manquants dans l'AZERTY. Toutefois, il implique de rapprendre totalement son clavier.
 
Avant d'entriner les deux dispositions, l'AFNOR invite tous les utilisateurs de clavier  se prononcer sur leur choix et faire part de leurs observations. Nimporte qui peut dsormais consulter les documents et les solutions proposs, les commenter et galement proposer des amliorations. Pour ce faire, il suffit de se rendre sur une page ddie du site de lAFNOR. Prcisons quil est ncessaire de crer un compte pour accder aux documents et laisser des commentaires.

 Lenqute publique vous permet de faire toutes remarques que vous jugerez utiles sur les principes du clavier, linventaire des signes qui peuvent tre saisis, et sur le dtail des dispositions. Vos commentaires seront traits de faon anonyme lors dune runion de dpouillement  laquelle tous les rpondants  lenqute pourront participer. Vous pouvez galement suivre le projet dans la presse et sous le mot-cl #clavierfranais sur Twitter , pouvons-nous lire dans les informations complmentaires.

LAFNOR prcise que si une runion de dpouillement s'avre ncessaire, celle-ci aura lieu le 12 juillet 2017 de 14 h 00  17 h 00 et sera confirme par une invitation. La norme dfinitive sera tablie en septembre selon le calendrier tabli par l'organisme. Rappelons que cette norme n'aura pas de caractre obligatoire, mais pourrait tre favorise dans les appels d'offres pour les marchs publics.

 ::fleche::  se rendre sur la page pour voter

Source : page ddie

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Vers lequel des deux claviers irait votre choix ?

----------


## petitours

Je rpondrai pour faire barrage  une ventuelle arrive du BEPO ou autre "innovation" dans le domaine parce que 
> aucun gain de productivit avec le bepo, ce qui compte ce n'est pas l'emplacement des touches mais la fluidit/touch inconscient que l'on a sur le clavier "normal" (et il se trouve que le clavier normal est l'azerty ).
> au contraire grosse perte de productivit introduite par le bepo ou tout autre clavier que l'azery qui serait introduit : on ne peut pas avoir un touch inconscient et naturel avec plusieurs claviers si les claviers ne sont pas tous pareils ; on seraient handicaps  chaque changement de machine, comme l'on peut l'tre aujourd'hui quand on tombe sur un QUERTY
>l'argument d'ergonomie du BEPO est une aberration pour n'importe qui s'est intress  l'ergonomie d'un poste de travail. LE problme majeur a toujours t les TMS (trouble musculaire squelettiques) et limiter le mouvement des doigts est le pire truc  faire ! La base de toutes les prventions en matire de TMS c'est de bouger et donner de l'amplitude aux articulation !

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> lune trs proche de la disposition AZERTY traditionnelle (qui na jamais fait lobjet dune norme franaise). Parmi les objectifs de cette optimisation du clavier AZERTY figure le fait de permettre aux utilisateurs d'accentuer des capitales  sans s'en rendre compte   l'achat d'un nouveau PC, ou de pouvoir coder plus simplement, en limitant les contorsions pour atteindre certains symboles ;et lautre sappuyant sur la disposition ergonomique BPO qui est libre et met l'accent sur l'ergonomie, notamment pour limiter les mouvements des doigts, en se fondant sur le Dvorak, et intgre des caractres manquants dans l'AZERTY. Toutefois, il implique de rapprendre totalement son clavier....
>  Vers lequel des deux claviers irait votre choix ?


Comme je l'ai dis, je suis nul au clavier => Je choisi le BPO. Comme je lis les touches avant d'appuyer sur la touche qui va bien, le fait que les touches soient diffrentes ou  des emplacements diffrents n'a aucune incidence pour moi. Par contre, je trouve le clavier BPO plus lisible, donc forcment plus efficace pour un nul comme moi.  :;):

----------


## Aiekick

mme si tu regarde les touches tu as une habitude qui fait diriger tes doigts vers la zone habituelle. donc un changement de clavier aurait forcement une incidence.

et puis un clavier AZERTY en vaut deux  ::): 

si on part sur les hypothse a la con, je propose le clavier "BITOCU" moi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Betameche

> >l'argument d'ergonomie du BEPO est une aberration


L'argument ergonomique du bpo n'est pas au niveau des TMS (troubles *musculo*-squelettiques) mais en regard de la langue franaise et de laccs  des touches importantes pour bien l'crire.




> La base de toutes les prventions en matire de TMS c'est de bouger et donner de l'amplitude aux articulation !


Non, la base c'est d'viter de mauvaises postures et des mouvements brusques ou violents et les dispositions azerty ou bpo n'ont pas vraiment d'influence la dessus.

Pour ce qui est de la productivit c'est juste une question d'habitude, je suis plus productif avec certains clavier azerty que d'autres  cause du changement de place de deux-trois touches, alors une normalisation c'est plutt pas mal mais d'ici  ce que tous les claviers la suivent.

PS: @Aiekick +1 pour la blague.

----------


## AndMax

Est-ce que BPO deviendra le mot de passe le plus utilis en France ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## abriotde

> TMS c'est de bouger et donner de l'amplitude aux articulation


Avez vous remarquer que dans la vie non geek, quand on utilise pas l'ordinateur, les doigt bouge trs peu. Le plus normal est de saisir un objet. Et pas de faire du  "|" d'une main. Un changement du clavier pour rduire le mouvement des mains serais bnfique pour la sant mais aussi pour la productivit. De nombreuses tudes ont montr que la distance entre les touches a une influence notable sur la vitesse de frappe quel que soit le niveau (a matrise quivalente).
Le temps d'adaptation est maximum d'un an mais dj au bout d'un mois on le matrise trs bien. En fait c'est comme une langue trangre, si on la pratique souvent, on l'apprends vite (sjour  l'tranger).

Le vritable problme c'est le changement. Idalement, il faudrait des claviers  encre lectronique dont on pourrait changer la disposition. Une pour coder, une pour crire un texte en franais et une pour les AZERTY pour les rfractaire. On peux comparer ce changement  celui du passage  l'euro...

----------


## abriotde

> Moi aussi il me semble avoir appris a, mais apparemment la rgle a chang entre temps


Non, la vrit c'est qu' l'origine rien n'tait vraiment spcifi mais on mettait gnralement les accents sur les majuscules. Compte tenu de la limitation des premiers ordinateur (et avant des machines  crire) on a officiellement supprimer les accents des majuscules sur les documents officiels et alors c'est devenu de facto une norme. Mais c'est une consquence plutt qu'une cause. Mais en fait je ne vois pas en quoi cette nouvelle rgle est gnante. Qui ne comprends pas le mot "Etendue"?

----------


## Watilin

La prdominance dazerty est un exemple intressant de dpendance au sentier. Cest une disposition qui a ses dfauts, mais on peut avoir,  raison, lopinion que cest la meilleure pour la seule raison que cest la plus employe.

Personnellement, jutilise bpo depuis plusieurs annes. Mon temps dadaptation a t relativement court (deux ou trois mois), mme si aujourdhui il y a quelques squences que jai encore du mal  taper. Mais cest aussi le cas pour azerty, simplement ce ne sont pas les mmes squences. Aujourdhui je tape plus vite en bpo quen azerty, et je trouve la disposition plus confortable.

Mon exprience personnelle a peu dimportance cela dit, car une minorit de gens feront leffort de ce ncessaire temps dadaptation, et si on impose cette disposition aux gens, la francophonie souffrira dune perte de productivit ainsi que dune mauvaise humeur globale.

En revanche, une azerty amliore permettant de saisir les capitales accentues et les symboles de codage naura pas cet inconvnient. Cest un choix pragmatique.

En ce qui concerne lusage ou non des accents sur les capitales, un lien vaut mieux quun long discours. Mme la langue, et  plus forte raison lorthographe, na jamais attendu les institutions pour voluer, la typographie est beaucoup plus codifie, et il est donc plus important den respecter les rgles. Comme a a dj t dit sur ce fil, cest seulement rcemment, avec lapparition des ordinateurs personnels, que des limitations techniques sont apparues et ont contraint les gens  abandonner les capitales accentues qui taient employes depuis toujours.

Les arguments sur lergonomie sont limits, car le vrai problme cest la gomtrie du clavier. On peut observer des concepts de claviers ergonomiques orthogonaux (TypeMatrix), en plusieurs parties (Ergodox), voire mme carrment exotiques (DataHand), qui me semblent bien plus intressants que le traditionnel clavier en quinconce hrit des machines  crire.

----------


## Jipt

> Mais en fait je ne vois pas en quoi cette nouvelle rgle est gnante. Qui ne comprend pas le mot "Etendue"?


Personne ne le comprend pas car tu as choisi un *cas facile*.

Mais si je te parle de l'AUGMENTATION DES RETRAITES ou de l'AUGMENTATION DES RETRAITES, lequel tu choisis ?

Et tu prfres tudier le MODELE DE LA SCULPTURE ou le MODELE DE LA SCULPTURE ?

(Fouhhh, j'ai l'impression de passer mon temps  rabcher toujours les mmes trucs, c'est lassant)

Allez, un petit dernier pour la route : savais-tu que Louis XIV, ce grand coureur, avait eu plein d'enfants LEGITIMES et d'autres qu'il avait LEGITIMES plus tard ? L je suis cool, le contexte permet de comprendre.
Mais tout a pour dire que les ENFANTS LEGITIMES et les ENFANTS LEGITIMES ne sont pas les mmes, et sans accent c'est impossible de savoir qui est qui et quoi est quoi pour les deux autres exemples.

Il n'y aura pas toujours le contexte pour te sauver la mise.





> [...] la typographie est beaucoup plus codifie, et il est donc plus important den respecter les rgles.


Hlas, personne n'est au courant, rsultat on voit tout et n'importe quoi, plus le fait que mme dans l'dition, le mtier de correcteur ayant tendance  disparatre (rduction des cots), la quantit d'erreurs augmente en proportion.
Dramatique...  ::cry::

----------


## raphchar

Personnellement, j'utilise le bpo. Avant, je regardais mon clavier azerty pour taper chaque touche,  force je savais situer chaque touche, mais bon, ceux qui ont rellement appris  taper au clavier ne le regarde pas. 
Du coup, je ne vois pas en quoi il est gnant que remplacer l'azerty par du bpo dans la fabrication de clavier. Les habitus  azerty n'ont qu' changer un paramtre systme et tout est comme tout  dj t et personne ne va leur demander de changer leur habitudes. Ou si on reste en azerty, ben les habitus du bpo ne vont pas revenir  l'azerty, ils vont continuer  utiliser le bpo comme ils le font dj. Ainsi tout le monde est content.

Mon seul regret, c'est que Windows n'ai pas le bpo en disposition clavier (alors que le dvorak y est), mais bon, installer l'add-on prend, euh 5 minutes maxi.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Qui ne comprends pas le mot "Etendue"?


Quand je vois a, je sais qu'il y a une faute, mais je ne sais pas forcment laquelle :
Si il manque un "accent", a donne tendueSi il manque un "n", a donne Entendue
Comme le dit le lien donn par Watilin, l'absence d'accent l o il en faudrait un constitue une faute d'orthographe et risque de donner une lecture plus difficile. Les exemples donns montrent que ce n'est pas forcment aussi simple. Par exemple :
 ENFANTS LEGITIMES , c'est  ENFANTS LGITIMES  ou  ENFANTS LGITIMS  ? ETUDE DU MODELE , c'est  TUDE DU MODLE  ou  TUDE DU MODEL  ? INTERNE , c'est  INTERNE  ou  INTERN  ? Et dans un hpital psychiatrique, on peut lgitimement se poser la question.  ::lol::

----------


## Calade

Je ne pense pas que forcer  rapprendre le clavier soit une bonne solution. Qui va le faire.
Dans une socit gr par la vitesse d'excution (regardez le nombre de fautes dans un article paru sur Internet y compris  pour des journaux connus - Le Point, L'Obs, etc...), pour ne parler que des fautes d'inattention. Je ne connais pas le Bepo, mais il faut se mfier d'une chose que personne ne voudra rapprendre.

Et autre chose, que le clavier autorise les majuscules accentus, c'est une chose mais quid des polices qui elles ne l'intgrent pas. Quand elles sont figs dans une application, qui va rcrire/modifer cette appli. Car comment expliquer  celui qui frappe qu'il a un clavier tout beau, tout neuf qui permettra de mettre les accents l o il faut, mais qu'elles n'apparatront pas. La plupart des utilisateurs ne sachant ce qu'est une police (de caractre s'entend !).

Donc sur la base du volontariat, peut-tre, mais pas au forcing, mme si cela signifie au final un surplace.

----------


## mh-cbon

au lieu de nous emmerder avec des rformes inutiles.  ne peut  on pas simplement avoir une loi qui prvoit que les claviers soient physiquement composable (et conu pour), que de deux les logiciels soit foutus pour correctement recevoir cette disposition personnelle.

Et j'en ai rien  foutre que ce soit techniquement compliqu, on est all sur la lune ou pas ?
On ne serait pas capable de faire des touches configurable rtro claires ?

Au pire si cela n'est prt que dans 5 ans, bah on  dj des plthore de plthore de clavier existants, et c'est pas avec leurs langages sms que les jeunes vont faire la diffrence.

Putain quoi (..ce matin ce sujet me rend trs vulgaire), ils ont eu leurs bacs dans une pochette surprise ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Du coup, si le clavier "normalis" augmente la productivit, Macron va pouvoir faire passer les 32 heures ?  :;):

----------


## andry.aime

> En revanche, une azerty amliore permettant de saisir les capitales accentues


Je travaille sous ubuntu la plupart de temps et j'ai jamais eu ce problme, il suffit d'activer le Caps Lock et taper sur le caractre voulu et on obtient son majuscule qu'il soit accentu ou non. Je pense plutt que c'est plus facile de revoir la configuration du ct OS que de rapprendre les emplacements de touches.

----------


## Florian_PB

Je vote pour l'azerty aussi, ayant l'habitude de ce clavier depuis plus de 18 ans j'ai un peu autre chose  faire que de rapprendre les dispositions de chacune des touches de mon clavier. Surtout pour coder et jouer.

----------


## Calade

> Je pense plutt que c'est plus facile de revoir la configuration du ct OS que de rapprendre les emplacements de touches.


Essaye d'expliquer a  M$, qui n'a strictement rien  f... de nos problmes hexagonaux (alors que c'est lui qui a mis le boxon il y a plus de 40 ans), mais qui maintenant ne s'intresse qu' W10 sans s'inquiter s'il est encore possible de travailler avec (mais il est vrai que c'est un autre problme).

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Peu importe le clavier des lors que :

https://www.scriptol.fr/creation-sit...cents-html.php

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Essaye d'expliquer a  M$, qui n'a strictement rien  f... de nos problmes hexagonaux (alors que c'est lui qui a mis le boxon il y a plus de 40 ans), mais qui maintenant ne s'intresse qu' W10 sans s'inquiter s'il est encore possible de travailler avec (mais il est vrai que c'est un autre problme).


Je suis sous Windows 10 et il me suffit de taper AltGr +  Shift + la touche [2~] pour obtenir, par exemple le . Il suffit de prendre le bon pilote clavier...  :;):

----------


## BenoitM

On ne pourrait pas plutt avoir une refonte du Franais pour faciliter la saisie et l'criture?  ::):

----------


## Andarus

> On ne pourrait pas plutt avoir une refonte du Franais pour faciliter la saisie et l'criture?


Jamais c'est toute notre culture qui s'effondrerait, un code crit ne devrait jamais voluer. 
Et puis aprs comment je ferai pour rabaisser les autres  moindre frais. 
Je milite d'ailleurs personnellement pour l'introduction de plus d'exceptions et d'irrgularits dans les langages informatique et en science en gnral !

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Jamais c'est toute notre culture qui s'effondrerait, un code crit ne devrait jamais voluer.


 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Calade

> On ne pourrait pas plutt avoir une refonte du Franais pour faciliter la saisie et l'criture?


Du style de celle que voulait faire notre valeureuse ex-ministre de l'Education en supprimant les accents circonflexes, les tirets et autres joyeusets !!! Bon courage, mais ce serait y perdre son latin (ah zut, c'est ce qu'elle voulait...).

----------


## Florian_PB

> Du style de celle que voulait faire notre valeureuse ex-ministre de l'Education en supprimant les accents circonflexes, les tirets et autres joyeusets !!! Bon courage, mais ce serait y perdre son latin (ah zut, c'est ce qu'elle voulait...).


Les joies de la dsinformation  la France 2, en soit ce n'est pas elle qui voulait a mais l'Acadmie Franaise qui voulait faire passer cette rforme de l'orthographe depuis un moment pour faire voluer la langue de Molire.

----------


## Andarus

> Du style de celle que voulait faire notre valeureuse ex-ministre de l'Education en supprimant les accents circonflexes, les tirets et autres joyeusets !!! Bon courage, mais ce serait y perdre son latin (ah zut, c'est ce qu'elle voulait...).


C'tait pas sa rformeelle est fateelle ne supprime pas laccent circonflexe

----------


## Zirak

En fait c'est ni l'un ni l'autre, ce n'est pas elle ou l'Acadmie qui *voulait* faire passer cette rforme de l'orthographe quand on a vu a fleurir dans les journaux, quand il y a eu tout ce pataqus sur cette rforme, elle tait dj pass depuis 10 ans ou pas loin, voir plus.

C'est juste comme d'habitude, le franais se rveille aprs la guerre, et croit le 1er truc qu'il lit sans rflchir...

----------


## Invit

> Les joies de la dsinformation  la France 2, en soit ce n'est pas elle qui voulait a mais l'Acadmie Franaise qui voulait faire passer cette rforme de l'orthographe depuis un moment pour faire voluer la langue de Molire.


Et cette dsinformation-l vient d'o ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Rectifications orthographiques du franais en 1990



> Les rectifications orthographiques du franais en 1990 proposent une nouvelle orthographe pour certains mots du franais afin de la rendre plus simple ou en supprimer certaines incohrences. Elles ont pour origine un rapport du Conseil suprieur franais de la langue franaise, approuv par l'Acadmie franaise et publi dans les Documents administratifs du Journal officiel de la Rpublique franaise du 6 dcembre 1990.


C'est donc bien l'Acadmie Franaise de 1990 qui a fait n'importe quoi.
Il n'y a pas que du mauvais dans le projet, mais  un moment ils ont pt un cble :
assoir (au lieu d'asseoir), levreau (au lieu de levraut), nnufar (-ph- non tymologique), ognon (au lieu d'oignon), relai (au lieu de relais, en cohrence avec relayer), tocade (au lieu de toquade), ventail (au lieu de vantail)

C'est bizarre comme systme : des gens font une loi toute pourrie sans prvenir personne, 26 ans aprs on l'a fait passer et on dit "ben quoi c'tait un vieux projet !".

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> On ne pourrait pas plutt avoir une refonte du Franais pour faciliter la saisie et l'criture?


La langue Franaise serait-elle trop subtile pour toi ? L'avantage de l'Accent tonique est que le mme mot, avec des accents diffrents se prononce diffremment et n'a pas le mme sens. Quelques exemple :
Tache : j'ai une tache sur ma chemise "A" aigu.Tche : J'ai une tche (un travail)  accomplir "A" grave.Cote : les cotes d'un timbre type semeuse sont 20x24, celles des timbres type Sabine sont 20x26 "O" aigu.Cte : j'ai du mal  grimper cette cte qui est trs brutale "O" grave.Etc... les exemples ne manquent pas, et c'est tout ce qui fait la richesse de la langue Franaise.
Du coup, mme en parlant, et sans le contexte, on peut diffrentier les mots sans les avoir lu sur un document. Inversement, le seul fait de les lire permet de les prononcer correctement.

----------


## Bousk

Puis viennent les spcificits de rgion et les accents de chacun, et la prononciation n'est plus.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est donc bien l'Acadmie Franaise de 1990 qui a fait n'importe quoi.
> Il n'y a pas que du mauvais dans le projet, *mais  un moment ils ont pt un cble* :
> assoir (au lieu d'asseoir), levreau (au lieu de levraut), *nnufar (-ph- non tymologique)*, ognon (au lieu d'oignon), relai (au lieu de relais, en cohrence avec relayer), tocade (au lieu de toquade), ventail (au lieu de vantail)


Juste sur celui-l :

nnufar a t la bonne orthographe pendant des sicles, nnuphar ne date que du dbut des annes 1900.

Donc puisque tu juges qu'ils ont fait n'importe quoi, merci de me dire, pour toi, en quoi c'tait un progrs de passer de nnufar  nnuphar, et pourquoi c'est une hrsie de repasser de nnuphar  nnufar ?


Et la rforme n'est pas passe 26 ans aprs, elle est passe dans les annes 90, vous allez russir  comprendre a au bout d'un moment ? Vous tes sr que le franais n'est pas trop dur  lire pour vous avec son orthographe actuel ?  ::aie::

----------


## Florian_PB

> Et cette dsinformation-l vient d'o ?


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rectif...%A7ais_en_1990

Les rectifications orthographiques du franais en 1990 proposent une nouvelle orthographe pour certains mots du franais afin de la rendre plus simple ou en supprimer certaines incohrences. Elles ont pour origine un rapport du Conseil suprieur franais de la langue franaise, *approuv par l'Acadmie franaise* et publi dans les Documents administratifs du Journal officiel de la Rpublique franaise du 6 dcembre 19902.

----------


## Invit

> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rectif...%A7ais_en_1990
> 
> Les rectifications orthographiques du franais en 1990 proposent une nouvelle orthographe pour certains mots du franais afin de la rendre plus simple ou en supprimer certaines incohrences. Elles ont pour origine un rapport du Conseil suprieur franais de la langue franaise, *approuv par l'Acadmie franaise* et publi dans les Documents administratifs du Journal officiel de la Rpublique franaise du 6 dcembre 19902.


Approuv, oui. Mais elle n'en a pas t a l'origine et l'a approuve bon gr mal gr, si j'ai bien compris, histoire d'avoir son mot  dire et qu'on ne fasse pas tout dans son dos. http://www.academie-francaise.fr/act...e-lorthographe

----------


## Florian_PB

> Approuv, oui. Mais elle n'en a pas t a l'origine et l'a approuve bon gr mal gr, si j'ai bien compris, histoire d'avoir son mot  dire et qu'on ne fasse pas tout dans son dos. http://www.academie-francaise.fr/act...e-lorthographe


Certes, mais elle aurait trs bien pu refuser son passage tu ne diras pas le contraire.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ... et publi dans les Documents administratifs du Journal officiel de la Rpublique franaise du 6 dcembre *19902*.


T'as mis o les clefs de la Delorean ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> elle est passe dans les annes 90


Qu'est-ce que a veut dire "elle est passe" ?

En 1990 peu de gens devaient tre au courant de ce projet, ce sont quelques personnes dans l'Acadmie Franaise qui ont bricol ce truc, la majorit des membres de l'Acadmie Franaise taient peut tre d'accord, mais on s'en fout.
Pour les Franais c'tait un truc relativement secret, ils n'taient pas tous au courant qu'un tel projet tait en cours.
En 2016 tout le monde en a entendu parler et beaucoup de franais n'taient pas content.

Apparemment le PDF d'origine est l :
http://www.academie-francaise.fr/sit...tions_1990.pdf
Mais j'ai pas trouv la liste des personnes qui ont boss dessus...

Si a se trouve il y a plein de lois qui sont "passes" en 1990 et qui viendront bientt nous faire chier...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Pour les Franais c'tait un truc relativement secret, ils n'taient pas tous au courant qu'un tel projet tait en cours.


C'est pas parce qu'ils n'ont pas communiqu au JT de TF1 l dessus  l'poque que c'tait secret, hein... C'est juste que c'est pass inaperu. Et du coup quand certains diteurs de manuels ont voulu mettre cette rforme en application (sachant qu'il s'agissait surtout d'accepter certaines orthographes alternatives sans invalider l'existant), bim, nos valeureux journalistes trs bien informs ont mis a sur le dos de la ministre (sans avoir tilt que les rformes de la langue ne dpendent pas du ministre de l'ducation nationale).

Pour en revenir au sujet, pour la plupart des gens ici prsent, ce n'est pas un clavier pour taper plus vite dans un franais plus juste qu'il faut, mais un clavier pour accder plus facilement aux caractres spciaux utiliss dans le dveloppement. L'azerty est plutt pas mal dans le genre, mme si loin d'tre parfait.

----------


## Invit

> Certes, mais elle aurait trs bien pu refuser son passage tu ne diras pas le contraire.


Non, elle n'a aucun pouvoir dcisionnel. Elle aurait pu entirement s'en laver les mains, mais de toute manire il aurait fallu qu'elle reconnaisse son existence par la suite, la nouvelle orthographe existant de fait.
Aprs, la rforme a t faite en dpit du bon sens. Je l'ai sous les yeux parce que certains clients me demandent de l'appliquer, tandis que d'autres de rester sur l'orthographe traditionnelle. La rforme ne fait que compliquer les choses en introduisant de nouvelles exceptions. Entre nous, je souponne l'Acadmie franaise d'y tre pour quelque chose  ::aie:: 

J'avoue par contre que la suppression des accents circonflexes dans les verbes conjugus est bien pratique (a m'vite de garder ouvert le site des conjugaisons en permanence  ::ptdr:: ).

----------


## Florian_PB

> T'as mis o les clefs de la Delorean ?


Dsol je ne voyage dans le temps qu'en TARDIS.

----------


## Zirak

> Qu'est-ce que a veut dire "elle est passe" ?


Que sa mise en application date de 1990, donc que cela ne sert  rien de venir gueuler en 2016, en accusant la ministre de l'ducation nationale.

Bref, que tu rle  propos d'un truc en coutant les journalistes (que tu critiques  longueur de journe), alors que l, justement, ils racontaient n'importe quoi, mais que tu les as cru.  ::aie:: 





> En 1990 peu de gens devaient tre au courant de ce projet, *ce sont quelques personnes dans l'Acadmie Franaise qui ont bricol ce truc*, la majorit des membres de l'Acadmie Franaise taient peut tre d'accord, mais on s'en fout.


Non toujours pas, l'Acadmie Franaise, n'a fait que "valider" le truc, pour dire qu'elle tait ok, mais ce n'est pas elle qui est  l'origine de la rforme. 

D'ailleurs en plus ce n'est pas comme si quelqu'un avait mis le lien de l'historique de la rforme sur Wikipdia un peu au-dessus, ce qui montre que tu ne lis pas les liens des autres une fois de plus... 





> Pour les Franais c'tait un truc relativement secret, ils n'taient pas tous au courant qu'un tel projet tait en cours.


Comme 95% des lois et autres qui passe, les franais ne sont au courant de rien, et ne se tiennent pas au courant de toutes faons.

Suffit d'aller lire le JO pour savoir ce qui est vot comme nouvelle loi par exemple, mais a prend du temps, et c'est pas trs fun  lire, donc personne le fait, mais comme on dit, nul n'est sens ignor la loi, ce n'est pas parce que tu as la flemme de te renseigner, que la loi n'existe pas ou ne s'applique pas pour toi.  :;): 





> En 2016 tout le monde en a entendu parler et beaucoup de franais n'taient pas content.


Comme d'hab quoi...  ::D: 




> Mais j'ai pas trouv la liste des personnes qui ont boss dessus...


4 messages au dessus du tiens... :

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rectif...%A7ais_en_1990




> Les rectifications orthographiques du franais en 1990 proposent une nouvelle orthographe pour certains mots du franais afin de la rendre plus simple ou en supprimer certaines incohrences. Elles ont pour origine *un rapport du Conseil suprieur franais de la langue franaise*, approuv par l'Acadmie franaise et publi dans les Documents administratifs du Journal officiel de la Rpublique franaise du 6 dcembre 1990.


Conseil suprieur de la langue franaise :




> Conseil suprieur de la langue franaise (CSLF) dsigne, dans plusieurs pays francophones, des organismes nationaux chargs de conseiller leurs gouvernements sur les questions lies  l'usage de la langue franaise. Un tel organisme existe en France, en Belgique et au Qubec (pour l'application de la Charte de la langue franaise). En Suisse romande, la Dlgation  la langue franaise a une mission analogue. Ces diffrents organismes de gestion linguistique cooprent rgulirement entre eux.


Voil qui a travaill dessus :




> Lors de la premire runion du CSLF, le 24 octobre, *Rocard* tablit les tches du Conseil. Il charge le CSLF de dresser un rapport d' amnagements orthographiques  avec pour but de mettre fin  un certain nombre  d'anomalies et d'absurdits . *Le CSLF met donc en place un groupe d'experts, prsid par le linguiste Bernard Cerquiglini et compos de ses homologues Nina Catach, Andr Goosse, Andr Martinet et Charles Muller, des lexicographes Claude Kannas (responsable des dictionnaires Larousse) et Josette Rey-Debove (responsable des dictionnaires Robert), ainsi que du chef correcteur du journal Le Monde, Jean-Pierre Colignon, et de Jacques Bersani, inspecteur gnral de l'ducation nationale*



Et toujours dans l'article Wikipdia, on te dit justement que l'Acadmie Franaise tolre les deux orthographes, et qu'elle ne considre pas a comme une rforme, mais comme une simple "tolrance".

D'ailleurs on y lit aussi :




> Prsentes par le CSLF, ces rectifications ont reu le 3 mai 1990 *un avis favorable de l'Acadmie franaise  l'unanimit*, ainsi que l'accord du *Conseil suprieur de la langue franaise du Qubec* et de celui *de Belgique*


(Car oui, on ne parle pas franais qu'en France...)




> Aprs sa publication, il connait un succs considrable en librairie et reoit *un avis favorable de la part du CILF o toute la francophonie est reprsente*. La *Fdration internationale des professeurs de franais* et l'*Association franaise des enseignants de franais se prononcent pour les rectifications*.


Le truc on pouvait le trouver en librairie, mais personne n'tait au courant ? LOL

C'est juste que cela  26 ans, et que tout le monde l'avait compltement oubli...

----------


## Invit

> Le truc on pouvait le trouver en librairie, mais personne n'tait au courant ? LOL


En fait, je pense que tout le monde s'en foutait,  juste titre puisque comme tu l'as bien dit, on a le choix (pour une fois...) de l'appliquer ou pas. C'est depuis que les parents ont appris que leurs enfants allaient apprendre  crire "nnufar"  partir de la rentre que a a ru dans les brancards, pour une raison qui m'chappe encore. Pauvres gosses, ils se retrouvent  devoir apprendre les deux orthographes, dire qu'on parle de nivellement vers le bas  ::D: .

----------


## Shepard

> On ne pourrait pas plutt avoir une refonte du Franais pour faciliter la saisie et l'criture?


tro daccor le fr actuel c nimp

deja les maj c nimporte koi ca cert a rien

pui tou les lettre muet c nul on vire oci

on remplace le s par le c ou le z celon le k

on enleve le pluriel et le feminin

le ponctuation pas bezoin

et ce cera deja bcp plus cler

----------


## Zirak

> que a a ru dans les brancards, *pour une raison qui m'chappe encore*.


Parce que dans les journaux, a a t dit partout que la ministre voulait tout casser notre belle langue, et apprendre le langage sms  nos enfants. Il n'en faut pas plus pour lancer le franais moyen.

De mmoire, cette polmique tombait pile poil en mme temps que le gouvernement votait je ne sais plus quelle loi de surveillance  la con ou un truc du genre, bien discrtement avec seulement X dputs prsents pour voter sur plusieurs dizaines / centaines. 

Bref, cette rue dans les brancards a t (selon moi) dclenche et orchestre sciemment, afin de fournir une belle distraction / un bel cran du fume.

----------


## Andarus

> tro daccor le fr actuel c nimp
> 
> deja les maj c nimporte koi ca cert a rien
> 
> pui tou les lettre muet c nul on vire oci
> 
> on remplace le s par le c ou le z celon le k
> 
> on enleve le pluriel et le feminin
> ...


Tu peux faire mieux en termes de troll ou bien dvelopper ta position.

----------


## ZenZiTone

> C'est depuis que les parents ont appris que leurs enfants allaient apprendre  crire "nnufar"  partir de la rentre que a a ru dans les brancards, pour une raison qui m'chappe encore.


Quel exemple ! Je ne pense pas avoir eu  crire ce mot dans toute ma scolarit  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> 4 messages au dessus du tiens... :


Encore 4 messages avant celui dont tu parles, j'ai post le lien et j'ai cit Wikipedia correctement.
Donc je le connais l'URL de la page...




> Tu peux faire mieux en termes de troll ou bien dvelopper ta position.


Personnellement jinterprte a dans le sens " force de vouloir simplifier la langue a va devenir n'importe quoi".

----------


## Shepard

> Tu peux faire mieux en termes de troll ou bien dvelopper ta position.


Quand il faut expliquer une blague ce n'est plus drle  ::aie:: 

En gros le seul truc que je ne relve pas, c'est les accents, alors que c'est la raison d'tre du dbat ...

----------


## Invit

> En gros le seul truc que je ne relve pas, c'est les accents, alors que c'est la raison d'tre du dbat ...


On peut ajouter les points de suspension, l'espace inscable, les guillemets chevrons, le  majuscule, le  et le  majuscule absents du clavier. J'en oublie ?

----------


## Shepard

> On peut ajouter les points de suspension, l'espace inscable, les guillemets chevrons, le  majuscule, le  et le  majuscule absents du clavier. J'en oublie ?


Au temps pour moi ! C'est une raison d'tre du dbat, pas la raison d'tre :p

----------


## Zirak

> Encore 4 messages avant celui dont tu parles, j'ai post le lien et j'ai cit Wikipedia correctement.
> Donc je le connais l'URL de la page...


Donc tu connais l'url de la page, mais as-tu t la lire ?  ::aie:: 

Car si tu as t la lire, venir nous dire n'importe quoi  propos de l'Acadmie franaise, et nous dire que tu ne sais pas qui a boss dessus, c'est juste un mensonge intentionnel alors ? Pour continuer de propager les fausses annonces des journalistes ?

Ou c'est juste que tu ne sais pas lire correctement ? 

Edit :
En effet, tu as en plus cit le passage qui dit que l'Acadmie franaise n'a fait que donner son accord, et juste en dessous, tu nous dis que c'est l'Acadmie franaise qui a fait n'importe quoi.

J'en conclue donc que ce n'est pas un problme de lecture, mais de comprhension, voir d'autre chose, mais la biensance m'empche de le dire, sinon CSALLy Ho  va encore venir me gronder...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Edit :
> En effet, tu as en plus cit le passage qui dit que l'Acadmie franaise n'a fait que donner son accord, et juste en dessous, tu nous dis que c'est l'Acadmie franaise qui a fait n'importe quoi.
> 
> J'en conclue donc que ce n'est pas un problme de lecture, mais de comprhension, voir d'autre chose, mais la biensance m'empche de le dire, sinon CSALLy Ho  va encore venir me gronder...


Ou, si je voulais jouer les hynes ( :;): ), je dirais qu'il a trs bien voulu dire que l'Acadmie Franaise avait fait n'importe quoi en validant la rforme propose...  ::aie::

----------


## ZenZiTone

> On peut ajouter les points de suspension, l'espace inscable, les guillemets chevrons, le  majuscule, le  et le  majuscule absents du clavier. J'en oublie ?


Je vais peut tre dire une btise, mais il me semble que quelques caractres spciaux ( majuscule, par exemple) ne peuvent s'employer en majuscule : on ne commence pas une phrase par un  majuscule. Tout comme je ne vois pas comment, en bon franais crit, commencer une phrase par .

----------


## Ryu2000

> En effet, tu as en plus cit le passage qui dit que l'Acadmie franaise n'a fait que donner son accord


J'ai loup un copier/coller, je voulais dire "Conseil suprieur franais de la langue franaise" mais a change rien au final.
"Conseil suprieur franais de la langue franaise" / "Acadmie franaise" qu'est-ce que a peut me foutre je connais ni l'un ni l'autre ?!

Conseil suprieur de la langue franaise
C'est compliqu en plus :



> Sa premire tche a consist  proposer une srie de rectifications orthographiques de la langue franaise, reprises pour l'essentiel d'un article publi  la une du journal Le Monde le 7 fvrier 1989 par dix linguistes parisiens (Nina Catach, Bernard Cerquiglini, Jean-Claude Chevalier, Pierre Encrev, Maurice Gross, Claude Hagge, Robert Martin, Michel Masson, Jean-Claude Milner et Bernard Qumada), sous le titre Moderniser l'criture du franais et souvent nomm le  Manifeste des Dix 2,3. Ces rectifications, publies dans un rapport et recommandes par l'Acadmie franaise, ont t *publies au BO de l'ducation nationale en 1990*. *Dsavoues en 1991 par l'Acadmie franaise*, *publies en 2008 dans une annexe aux ditions du Journal officiel*, elles sont officiellement recommandes par le *Ministre de l'ducation nationale depuis 2016*, sans tre obligatoires


Le Ministre de l'ducation nationale aurait trs bien pu ne rien faire avec.

----------


## Calade

> Tout comme je ne vois pas comment, en bon franais crit, commencer une phrase par


A ma connaissance, les seuls mots (en franais) commenant par  sont des substantifs comme sophage, qui me semble t'il ncessite forcment un article avant. Mais je ne serais affirmatif  100%.

----------


## Zirak

> qu'est-ce que a peut me foutre je connais ni l'un ni l'autre ?!


Bah comme pour tous les autres sujets, si tu ne comprends rien  ce que tu lis, ou que tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles, abstiens-toi d'crire plutt que d'crire des conneries...





> Le Ministre de l'ducation nationale aurait trs bien pu ne rien faire avec.


Et a aurait chang quoi ? 

_PERSONNE NE T'OBLIGE A UTILISER LA NOUVELLE ORTHOGRAPHE._

C'est plus clair en majuscule / gras / soulign / italique ? Ou il faut aussi que j'augmente la taille de la police, et que je le passe en rouge ?

Au final on peut savoir de quoi tu te plains  propos de cette rforme, peu importe qui l'a crite, puisque cela ne change strictement rien pour toi ? *Si tu veux crire nnuphar, tu as le droit, c'est juste que maintenant, tu peux l'crire des deux faons !*


@conan_lord : maintenant tu comprends pourquoi cette rue  l'poque ? C'est le parfait exemple, "je gueule mais je sais mme pas pourquoi"...

----------


## Invit

> A ma connaissance, les seuls mots (en franais) commenant par  sont des substantifs comme sophage, qui me semble t'il ncessite forcment un article avant. Mais je ne serais affirmatif  100%.


Pas dans une liste ou dans un titre, par exemple, ou quand on veut crire en majuscules pour une raison ou pour une autre  :;): 
Le  majuscule est assez rare d'utilisation, mais pas inexistant. C'est trs frustrant de devoir aller chercher le code qui va bien selon le systme d'exploitation et l'outil... surtout quand on n'y connait rien en encodage des caractres. Mme avec des connaissances minimales dans le sujet, trouver le code correspondant au  n'est pas si facile. 

@ZenZiTone : La cdille est obligatoire mme pour une majuscule. Sinon, c'est une faute, au mme titre que les majuscules non accentues.

----------


## ManusDei

> Mon seul regret, c'est que Windows n'ai pas le bpo en disposition clavier (alors que le dvorak y est), mais bon, installer l'add-on prend, euh 5 minutes maxi.


Ok ici on est informaticiens (et encore, faut avoir les bons droits sur ta machine pour installer l'add-on), mais dj que la plupart des gens sont pas fichus de clicker sur "Mettre  jour" et ferment les pop-up systme, installer un add-on ?
Mais tu es completement fou mon pauvre Salamix !

----------


## Ryu2000

Si c'est encore correct de ne pas prendre en compte les nouvelles rgles a va, mais un jour ils obligeront les francophones  crire onion...
Celui qui crira oignon perdra 2 points sur sa dicte.

----------


## Andarus

> Si c'est encore correct de ne pas prendre en compte les nouvelles rgles a va, mais un jour ils obligeront les francophones  crire onion...
> Celui qui crira oignon perdra 2 points sur sa dicte.


Et c'est grave parce que?

----------


## Invit

> Si c'est encore correct de ne pas prendre en compte les nouvelles rgles a va, mais un jour ils obligeront les francophones  crire onion...
> Celui qui crira oignon perdra 2 points sur sa dicte.


Non, tant qu'oignon sera dans l'usage, oignon ne sera pas une faute. Je ne vois pas comment ils pourraient obliger qui que ce soit.
Aprs, je ne sais pas ce qu'ils comptent faire pour les dictes dans les coles publiques, il faudra voir les consignes de corrections officielles, mais dans la pratique ils ne sont pas sectaires. Ma fille est entre en CP cette anne et a appris  crire "aot" avec le petit chap.
J'imagine que quand ces enfants seront grands, les nouvelles orthographes entreront peu  peu dans l'usage et les deux orthographes cohabiteront, puis l'une prendra le pas sur l'autre au cas par cas, selon les mots. La rforme entrera partiellement en vigueur. (Bref, un peu comme aujourd'hui o on crit alatoirement "o" ou "ou" selon qu'on fait un effort ou pas.)

----------


## Calade

Quel que soit le bien-fond (ou bien fond) de cette (ex-) nouvelle orthographe, si elle est est facultative ( quel niveau, du prof', de l'tablissement, de l'acadmie ?), il va y avoir des gamins qui crivent nnufar, d'autres nnuphar (ou les 2 sans accents), ce qui va tre joli. S'il change d'tablissement qui lui n'appliquera pas la mme rgle...
Et pour les parents qui corrigent les devoirs de leurs mmes et qui ne seront pas au courant de la non obligation, cela va devenir un dialogue de sourd avec leurs rejetons (du style: le prof' m'a dit qu'on pouvait l'crire comme a. Tu te fous de moi...).

Ce qui explique peut-tre le "coup de gueule" de cette grande dame qu'est Hlne Carrre d'Encausse contre cette petite qu'est Najat Valaud-Belkacem qui voulait la faire passer.

Mais sauf erreur de ma part on tait parti sur les claviers AZERTY vs BEPO !!!

----------


## ZenZiTone

> @ZenZiTone : La cdille est obligatoire mme pour une majuscule. Sinon, c'est une faute, au mme titre que les majuscules non accentues.


Je disais plus a dans le sens o une phrase ne doit pas commencer par un "". Aprs, comme tu l'as dit, pour les cas des titres ou autres besoins c'est important. Aprs ce sont des cas d'utilisation suffisamment rare pour se permettre de se passer d'un accs directe (d'autant plus que les correcteurs orthographiques font bien leur boulot  ::mrgreen:: ). On peut mme faire travailler notre mmoire en utilisant les "Alt + pav numrique"  ::aie::

----------


## Calade

> d'autant plus que les correcteurs orthographiques font bien leur boulot


J'y mettrais un bmol, je relis toujours un texte avant de le finaliser, car certains sont de vrais passoires.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et c'est grave parce que?


Parce que c'est la porte ouverte  toutes les fentres !

a commence comme a, et aprs il n'y aura plus rien. (a commence par les accents circonflexes et on ne sait pas o a s'arrtera)
La langue franaise a volu au fils des sicles et  chaque volution une partie des lettrs de l'poque ne devaient pas tre content.
Donc qu'on continue la tradition de se plaindre quand il y a un changement, parce que personne n'aime le changement (surtout quand a va pas dans le bon sens).

 la limite les traits d'union pour les nombres pourquoi pas.
Sur wikipedia on nous donne l'exemple de "trente-et-un cinq-cents six-millimes", moi j'aurai crit 31,506 mais sur les chques il faut crire en lettre aussi...

----------


## Invit

> Je disais plus a dans le sens o une phrase ne doit pas commencer par un "". Aprs, comme tu l'as dit, pour les cas des titres ou autres besoins c'est important. Aprs ce sont des cas d'utilisation suffisamment rares pour se permettre de se passer d'un accs direct (d'autant plus que les correcteurs orthographiques font bien leur boulot ). On peut mme faire travailler notre mmoire en utilisant les "Alt + pav numrique"


Encore faut-il avoir un correcteur orthographique sur son outil. Beaucoup de linguistes pro en sont privs (dont les traducteurs). Alors on fait marcher notre mmoire en utilisant les "Alt + pav numrique", mais c'est long, surtout pour les espaces inscables. Ces cas d'utilisation ne sont pas plus rares que l'usage du  ou du  ou encore du , du  et du ~, qui sont pourtant accessibles. Il y a clairement des amliorations possibles au clavier standard. Bien sr ce n'est pas indispensable, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ne pas le faire. Si a ncessitait un investissement de plusieurs milliards, on pourrait y rflchir, mais l, il suffit d'en informer les fabricants pour les futurs claviers et demander  Microsoft de l'intgrer.

Edit : Tu confonds aussi le "bon franais" avec le "franais formel". "a, c'est du sport", c'est du bon franais informel.
Edit bis : J'ai oubli l'apostrophe courbe qui, pour des puristes comme Jipt, est indispensable.

----------


## BenoitM

> La langue Franaise serait-elle trop subtile pour toi ? L'avantage de l'Accent tonique est que le mme mot, avec des accents diffrents se prononce diffremment et n'a pas le mme sens. Quelques exemple :
> Tache : j'ai une tache sur ma chemise "A" aigu.Tche : J'ai une tche (un travail)  accomplir "A" grave.Cote : les cotes d'un timbre type semeuse sont 20x24, celles des timbres type Sabine sont 20x26 "O" aigu.Cte : j'ai du mal  grimper cette cte qui est trs brutale "O" grave.Etc... les exemples ne manquent pas, et c'est tout ce qui fait la richesse de la langue Franaise.
> Du coup, mme en parlant, et sans le contexte, on peut diffrentier les mots sans les avoir lu sur un document. Inversement, le seul fait de les lire permet de les prononcer correctement.


1)La simplification orthographique ne concerne pas les cas que tu cites
2)Comment fait-on avec tous les autres mots qui ont plusieurs sens et une seule orthographe?
3)Pourquoi la simplification concernerait uniquement les accents?
(ta vie est diffrente parce que tu cris genoux ou genous?)

Et sinon je conseil de lire du Molire dans sa version originel pour voir les changements dans l'orthographe  ::):

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Je vais peut tre dire une btise, mais il me semble que quelques caractres spciaux ( majuscule, par exemple) ne peuvent s'employer en majuscule : on ne commence pas une phrase par un  majuscule. Tout comme je ne vois pas comment, en bon franais crit, commencer une phrase par .


Peut-tre pas au dbut d'une phrase, mais dans un titre, c'est parfaitement possible. Par exemple : "uf mayonnaise" ou "uf sauce Aurore" ou "uvres mconnues de ..." Etc...

Et mme en dbut de phrase, par exemple : "Voici une premire srie de photos faites avec mon nouvel objectif. a, c'est un cureuil qui saute de branches en branches ..."

Sans compter les noms propres comme "dipe" pour ne citer que le plus connu.

Bref, "" et "" peuvent sans problmes manquer dans certains cas particuliers.

----------


## Shepard

Une phrase du genre

"cumniquement, c'est discutable."

n'est-elle pas correcte ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pas dans une liste ou dans un titre, par exemple, ou quand on veut crire en majuscules pour une raison ou pour une autre 
> Le  majuscule est assez rare d'utilisation, mais pas inexistant. C'est trs frustrant de devoir aller chercher le code qui va bien selon le systme d'exploitation et l'outil... surtout quand on n'y connait rien en encodage des caractres. Mme avec des connaissances minimales dans le sujet, trouver le code correspondant au  n'est pas si facile. 
> 
> @ZenZiTone : La cdille est obligatoire mme pour une majuscule. Sinon, c'est une faute, au mme titre que les majuscules non accentues.


a parle d'dipe !

Et juste avec les touches de mon clavier AZERTY !  :;):  (sans aller chercher des codes ou des polices spciales...)

----------


## Invit

> a parle d'dipe !
> 
> Et juste avec les touches de mon clavier AZERTY !  (sans aller chercher des codes ou des polices spciales...)


Oui, mais pas avec le pilote standard microsoft. Je me trompe ? Ou alors, tout mon barda de hotkeys ne servirait  rien ?!

----------


## ZenZiTone

> Edit : Tu confonds aussi le "bon franais" avec le "franais formel". "a, c'est du sport", c'est du bon franais informel.


+1 !

Pour l'exemple "a parle d'dipe !" nous devons, si je me trompe pas, utiliser les termes "ceci" ou "cela". Aprs, on est d'accord sur le fait que c'est du formel et que ce n'est donc pas utilis en temps normal.

Je suis aussi pour la refonte du clavier. Et un clavier pouvant changer sa disposition suivant notre utilisation  un instant T serait parfait : on a pas les mmes besoins lorsque l'on rdige notre spcification technique et lorsqu'on dveloppe.

----------


## Watilin

> On ne serait pas capable de faire des touches configurable rtro claires ?


Si, mais a cote 1500 $.  :;): 




> Je travaille sous ubuntu la plupart de temps et j'ai jamais eu ce problme, il suffit d'activer le Caps Lock et taper sur le caractre voulu et on obtient son majuscule qu'il soit accentu ou non. Je pense plutt que c'est plus facile de revoir la configuration du ct OS que de rapprendre les emplacements de touches.


On est daccord, Linux offre depuis longtemps des dispositions de clavier plus accessibles que Windows  je ne parle pas de ceux qui savent et nont pas la flemme dinstaller un add-on. Dans le cas prsent, la proposition du ministre sinscrit dans lobjectif de souverainet numrique nationale, et en offrant  la France une disposition standard, elle incite les constructeurs et organismes  adopter la norme, et contribue  amliorer lquipement des utilisateurs plus rapidement quen laissant les choses se faire toutes seules.

Cest marrant, on se rend compte que tous les projets proposs dans le cadre de la souverainet numrique se rapprochent de quelque chose qui existe dj dans le monde du libre. Je ne sais pas sils en sont conscients  ::P: 




> _PERSONNE NE T'OBLIGE A UTILISER LA NOUVELLE ORTHOGRAPHE._
> 
> C'est plus clair en majuscule / gras / soulign / italique ? Ou il faut aussi que j'augmente la taille de la police, et que je le passe en rouge ?


Tu as oubli laccent sur le     ::mrgreen:: 


Et sinon, comme je lai dj dit, la langue na jamais attendu lavis dune quelconque institution pour voluer. Dailleurs, lAcadmie nexiste que depuis 1634 et son rle a toujours t de simplifier lorthographe pour la rendre accessible. La rforme de 1990 est donc tout  fait dans le thme.

Comme vous, jai accueilli avec beaucoup de mfiance cette rforme que, comme vous, jai dcouvert 26 ans aprs son adoption  la suite du  scandale  des manuels scolaires. Cest lavis du linguiste et vidaste Linguistic qui ma fait rflchir, et progressivement changer davis  mesure que a mrissait dans ma tte. Sa vido : https://youtu.be/nJ-3WWqm9V8

Je me suis rendu compte de la satisfaction goste que je tirais de ma relative matrise de lorthographe, et de la dangereuse condescendance, plus ou moins consciente, que je ressentais envers les gens qui font des fautes. Je suis un  lu  : je suis  laise avec lorthographe et je fais partie dune minorit. Et je me repens. Lorthographe cre de llitisme et des ingalits sociales. En la rendant plus simple, on amliore la socit.

 Mais attention hein, pas trop simple quand mme  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui, mais pas avec le pilote standard microsoft. Je me trompe ? Ou alors, tout mon barda de hotkeys ne servirait  rien ?!


En effet ! Je suis dmasqu.  ::oops::  J'utilise un pilote clavier Franais Latin9 style Xorg.  :8-):

----------


## Calade

> on a pas les mmes besoins lorsque l'on rdige notre spcification technique et lorsqu'on dveloppe.


Absolument, et si en plus on est traducteur occasionnel, cela fait un 3me cas possible.
Mais sommes-nous, nous pauvres dveloppeurs, audibles dans ce concert du moindre cot. Car cela augmenterait srement le prix des claviers. Quant  intresser M$, je prfre ne pas en parler de peur de devenir impoli.

----------


## Calade

> Lorthographe cre de llitisme et des ingalits sociales. En la rendant plus simple, on amliore la socit.


Alors doit-on :
1 - Simplifier l'orthographe pour que la majorit des lves crivent sans faute
2 - LAmliorer si ncessaire, mais aussi amliorer l'apprentissage du franais en vitant le grand nimporte quoi comme la mthode globale qui a laiss sur le carreau des millions de gamins (et a on comment seulement  s'en apercevoir).
3 - Laisser en l'tat et tant pis pour ceux qui ne suivent pas. L du coup, on cre des ingalits.

Je plaide clairement pour le 2. Il faudrait arrter que chaque ministre veuille marquer son territoire en faisant du nimporte quoi sans penser que des millions de mmes vont en ptir. Marquer son territoire, mon labrador faisait cela trs bien, mais sans victimes collatrales !

----------


## Invit

> Mais sommes-nous, nous pauvres dveloppeurs, audibles dans ce concert du moindre cot. Car cela augmenterait srement le prix des claviers.


Oui, je ne vois pas comment faire des claviers au mme prix avec plusieurs dispositions.  moins de les connaitre par cur, il faut a minima des skins personnalisables. J'ai pas d'ide.

Aprs, tous ceux qui bossent avec un clavier sont potentiellement concerns. Les dveloppeurs  plus forte raison, parce que les "{" et les ";", ce n'est pas ce qu'on utilise le plus souvent pour crire des phrases, mais la problmatique est la mme pour beaucoup de domaines. Et les particuliers qui crivent deux langues sont de plus en plus nombreux.

----------


## Shepard

> (...) il faut a minima des skins personnalisables.


Quelqu'un a dj parl du TypeMatrix plus haut :-) C'est le clavier que j'utilise (avec une skin toute blanche, histoire de bien perturber ceux qui voudraient me faire une farce quand je ne suis pas l. Ah et j'utilise un agencement dvorak, variante programmer  ::P: )

----------


## Invit

> Quelqu'un a dj parl du TypeMatrix plus haut :-) C'est le clavier que j'utilise (avec une skin toute blanche, histoire de bien perturber ceux qui voudraient me faire une farce quand je ne suis pas l. Ah et j'utilise un agencement dvorak, variante programmer )


J'ai mis une alerte sur le bon coin pour en avoir un  50  max, mais a fait environ 3 ans et je n'ai toujours pas reu de notification  ::(: 
Pourquoi personne ne veut s'en dbarrasser ?  ::weird::

----------


## Shepard

> J'ai mis une alerte sur le bon coin pour en avoir un  50  max, mais a fait environ 3 ans et je n'ai toujours pas reu de notification 
> Pourquoi personne ne veut s'en dbarrasser ?


Haha ! C'est vrai que mettre 120 euros pour un clavier, a fait assez peur, mais je ne regrette tellement pas que j'en ai achet un deuxime  mes frais pour le bureau  ::P:  Et je ne suis pas prs de les revendre :-)

----------


## Jipt

> Edit bis : J'ai oubli l'apostrophe courbe qui, pour des puristes comme Jipt, est indispensable.


 ::zoubi:: 

Mais o l'as-tu donc oublie ? Dans les posts ici ? Tu es toute pardonne, nous avons des diteurs minimalistes et s'il fallait taper le code ALTxxxx  chaque fois, la misre...

Mais sinon, oui, elle est indispensable !  quoi a aurait servi, que des graveurs de poinons se tuent les yeux  nous graver certaines merveilles arrondies  tomber par terre, si c'est pour les abandonner au fond de la casse ! 
Cadeau, un jour j'ai pondu a pour une amie, suite  discussion :


Et tiens, il y en a ici  qui a devrait plaire : Le matre de Garamond, d'Anne Cuneo, qu'on peut trouver au Livre de poche, un vrai bonheur avec les dbuts de l'imprimerie vers 1500, sous forme romance mais super bien documente, allez-y les yeux ferms, faites-vous plaisir et revenez nous dire.

----------


## Watilin

> nous avons des diteurs minimalistes et s'il fallait taper le code ALTxxxx  chaque fois, la misre...


Tiens,  ce propos*: avez-vous remarqu ce qui se passe quand on essaye dutiliser les espaces inscables sur ce forum*?

----------


## esperanto

> [B][SIZE=4] une grande diversit des claviers proposs par les fabricants sur le march franais : selon que lon utilise tel ou tel systme dexploitation et selon le fabricant du clavier, certaines touches ne sont pas disponibles au mme endroit .


Ah bon? Pourtant j'avais longtemps chez moi des claviers "franais" alors que j'ai d passer aux claviers "belges" parce que c'est ce qu'on me refile toujours au boulot. 
Pour info, ce sont tous deux des AZERTY mais la diffrence tient  la position de quelques caractres qui ne sont pas des lettres, au hasard le \ qui est sur la touche <> en belge alors qu'en franais, euh, j'ai oubli.




> Avant, je regardais mon clavier azerty pour taper chaque touche,  force je savais situer chaque touche, mais bon, ceux qui ont rellement appris  taper au clavier ne le regarde pas.


Taper sans regarder le clavier, on t'apprend a en cours de piano. Au final a aide mme pour le clavier d'ordinateur, maintenant j'arrive mme  taper sur le clavier russe sans regarder - de toute faon difficile de deviner o sont les lettres russes si quand tu regardes tu vois un clavier AZERTY...




> Mais si je te parle de l'AUGMENTATION DES RETRAITES ou de l'AUGMENTATION DES RETRAITES, lequel tu choisis ?


Encore mieux, dans un journal j'ai vu une fois en gros titre que Giscard avait un FILS DEPUTE ...




> Et autre chose, que le clavier autorise les majuscules accentus, c'est une chose mais quid des polices qui elles ne l'intgrent pas.


Je n'ai encore jamais vu une police de caractre intgrant les accent sur les minuscules et pas sur les majuscules. Encore moins depuis Unicode.
Par contre beaucoup ont comme dfaut qu'elles calent la taille du caractre sur la version non-accentue, ce qui fait qu'un E majuscule devient plus petit quand il y a un accent dessus, ce qui ne fait pas trs beau surtout sur un texte tout en majuscule.




> On ne serait pas capable de faire des touches configurable rtro claires ?


Tant qu' faire pourquoi pas de l'encre lectronique? Comme a la dernire config en place reste mme quand tu dbranches le clavier.
L'idal serait alors que le clavier ait deux cbles, l'actuel pour envoyer ses codes dj existants, et un autre USB servant  envoyer une nouvelle config. Esprons juste que ce ne sera pas via un protocole propritaire utilisable seulement sous Windows...




> Envoy par Watilin
> 
> 
> En revanche, une azerty amliore permettant de saisir les capitales accentues et les symboles de codage naura pas cet inconvnient. Cest un choix pragmatique.
> 
> 
> Je travaille sous ubuntu la plupart de temps et j'ai jamais eu ce problme, il suffit d'activer le Caps Lock et taper sur le caractre voulu et on obtient son majuscule qu'il soit accentu ou non. Je pense plutt que c'est plus facile de revoir la configuration du ct OS que de rapprendre les emplacements de touches.


Absolument, c'est la norme sous Linux. D'ailleurs, moi je ne tape presque plus sur une seule touche pour le , mme en minuscule, je prfre les touches mortes (si si, on peut crire  avec la touche morte ALTGR+% -- tiens, je me rends compte que a semble marcher sous Windows, du coup...)
Par contre, l o Linux fait bien plus fort, c'est que a marche aussi pour les lettres accentues qui n'existent pas en franais. Du coup pas besoin d'un clavier ddi pour crire dans une autre langue, pas comme sous Windows...




> On ne pourrait pas plutt avoir une refonte du Franais pour faciliter la saisie et l'criture?


Certainement pas.
C'est vraiment navrant d'avoir  le rpter, mais l'ordinateur est une machine conue par l'homme pour l'homme et non le contraire.
Aujourd'hui lequel des deux domine l'autre?

----------


## Invit

> Tant qu' faire pourquoi pas de l'encre lectronique?


Ah ! Je suis dj tomb sur cette ide quelque part sur le oueb (c'tait peut-tre mme ici). a existe au final ? Si quelqu'un a des liens, je suis preneuse.

----------


## neuneutrinos

Moi, je dis, un concours entre l'azerty et le Bpo.
On verra bien s'il y aura une diffrence significative  :;):  
Que ce soit sur un texte en franais , en patois, ou dans une langue trangre.

----------


## Watilin

> Ah ! Je suis dj tomb sur cette ide quelque part sur le oueb (c'tait peut-tre mme ici). a existe au final ? Si quelqu'un a des liens, je suis preneuse.


Il semblerait quil y en ait pour Mac, mais je narrive pas  en trouver pour des systmes plus ouverts

Edit: jai parl trop vite (mais cest parce que jaime bien taper sur Apple  ::mouarf:: ) : Jaasta

----------


## Guntha

Tant qu' changer, autant prendre le bon une bonne fois pour toutes, mme si a implique un gros changement d'habitude.

Par contre, je ne saurais pas dire lequel est vraiment le meilleur.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Taper sans regarder le clavier, on t'apprend a en cours de piano...


C'est gentil, a, mais si c'tait si simple, tout les informaticiens seraient des virtuoses  au piano ... et rciproquement. Il est tabli scientifiquement que les virtuoses au piano, au violon et autres ont commencs trs jeunes, et leurs cerveaux se sont adapts  ces fonctions trs particulires.

Moi, c'est le sens de l'orientation, je sais toujours o je suis "spatialement" du coup, je ne me perd jamais et trouve toujours la bonne route, mme dans Paris avec des sens uniques/interdits partout. C'est pas de ma faute, c'est (comme on dit) inn. Pour la matrise du clavier, je suis nul  chier (c'est comme a). Alors, je me dbrouille comme je peux, mais prendre des cours de piano  65 ans ne changerait certainement rien.

En plus, ayant le malheur d'avoir "l'oreille musicale", je ne supporterais que trs peu de temps les couacs. Du coup, pour le clavier, en fait, pas de problme : *Je prends mon temps !* Pas de tempo  respecter, juste viter les fautes de frappe et minimiser les erreurs orthographiques (mme si je me classe de moi-mme parmi les nuls ... de ma gnration). 

Le fait de gagner quelques secondes ici ou l ne changera pas fondamentalement mon existence, mme aprs plus de 35 ans d'informatique, mais un clavier permettant plus de choses ne me drangerais certainement pas, vu que je n'ai aucune habitude particulire. Par contre, je conois qu'inverser deux notes sur le clavier d'un piano doit rapidement se rvler catastrophique pour ceux qui ne regardent pas ce qu'ils font.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

> [...] (mme si je me classe de moi-mme parmi les nuls ... de ma gnration).


Tu plaisantes ou quoi ? tu n'as fait que deux toutes petites fautes de conjugaison (que j'attribue  une relecture un peu rapide), on voit souvent bien pire !

Et d'accord tout pareil pour ce qui concerne la musique : quand on avait l'ge et l'envie de fabriquer des guitares (dbut des Stones, des Beatles, etc.), j'ai trs vite compris que j'tais bien meilleur pour fabriquer le prampli qu'il y avait dedans.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Thorna

> *L'AFNOR lance une consultation publique pour le choix du clavier franais normalis * 
> *et propose une version optimise d'AZERTY et BPO *


C'est franchement du foutage de gueule ! Alors qu'on apprend que l'AFNOR, dont on imagine par erreur qu'on sait tous ce qu'est le *F*, publie maintenant ses recommandations en anglais (1), s'occuper du clavier Azerty qu'elle contribue  enterrer au profit du Qwerty est de la plus grande indcence.

(1): http://www.latribune.fr/opinions/tri...se-710661.html

----------


## esperanto

> C'est gentil, a, mais si c'tait si simple, tout les informaticiens seraient des virtuoses  au piano ...


Je voulais surtout dire par l que si on ne m'y avait pas un peu forc au piano (parce que c'est la rgle pour pouvoir lire la partition) j'aurais peut-tre le mauvais rflexe aussi sur un ordinateur.
Quand on sait que depuis, je joue plus facilement sans partition qu'avec...

Aprs, c'est vrai que les deux types de clavier sont diffrents. Rcemment j'ai revu un ami informaticien et dcouvert qu'il avait essay d'apprendre le piano seul, "facile puisque c'est un clavier". Sauf que sur un ordinateur seule la position des touches compte, alors qu'au piano la force avec laquelle tu frappes a de l'importance, et a ne s'apprend pas dans un bouquin.

Mais au moins les cours de piano a existe, alors que pour taper au clavier, sauf  savoir ds le dpart que tu veux devenir secrtaire...

D'ailleurs, tant qu' parler des diffrences entre claviers, il serait peut-tre temps de penser  adapter les mthodes d'apprentissage du clavier d'ordinateur, les secrtaires semblant tre restes au temps de la machine  crire.
Sur un clavier d'ordinateur, tu peux corriger, pas sur une machine  crire. Donc  choisir entre vitesse et exactitude, le choix est vite fait. Mais certains prfrent encore enseigner ce qu'ils ont appris le sicle pass.
Donc non, sur ce point tu as raison, l'ordinateur ce n'est pas le piano.

----------


## Watilin

> C'est franchement du foutage de gueule ! Alors qu'on apprend que l'AFNOR, dont on imagine par erreur qu'on sait tous ce qu'est le *F*, publie maintenant ses recommandations en anglais (1), s'occuper du clavier Azerty qu'elle contribue  enterrer au profit du Qwerty est de la plus grande indcence.
> 
> (1): http://www.latribune.fr/opinions/tri...se-710661.html


 :8O:  Woh Effectivement ils se foutent bien de notre gueule. a rend la consultation publique encore plus importante. Alors donnons tous notre avis !

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Je voulais surtout dire par l que si on ne m'y avait pas un peu forc au piano (parce que c'est la rgle pour pouvoir lire la partition) j'aurais peut-tre le mauvais rflexe aussi sur un ordinateur.
> Quand on sait que depuis, je joue plus facilement sans partition qu'avec...


La musique n'est pas QUE instrumentale, elle est aussi vocale ... et surtout auditive. Je faisais des "Sans fautes" en dictes ... de sons (donc pas comme l'orthographe). Je sais donc lire une partition, et mme la transcrire  partir de ce que j'entends. a fait partie de ces dons inns au mme titre que le sens de l'orientation voqu prcdemment. 

 chacun ses talents. Je ne sais pas plus jouer de la guitare que de la flte, du violon ou du piano (avec ou sans partition), mais je sais chanter et j'ai d'autres talents. Le secret est de les connatre et de savoir les exploiter. Pour le reste, on compense autant que possible. Je constate juste que sur le clavier BPO, je vois les touches que je suis susceptible d'utiliser. Donc, en "lisant" le clavier, je pourrais les utiliser. 

Avec le clavier AZERTY, mme modifi ??? et mme si c'est possible de le faire, a me prendra beaucoup plus de temps, surtout si, comme moi, on travaille  la fois sur LINUX et sur Windows et qu'il faut utiliser des mthodes diffrentes. Pour moi, un clavier physique ou virtuel doit permettre au plus grand nombre de travailler, mme ceux qui ne sont pas des virtuoses.

----------


## Orionos

Je pense que oui, on a besoin d'avoir un clavier franais qui permet d'crire le franais. Je suis pas trop mauvais en franais, mais les accents, je les laissent souvent au correcteur orthographique.
Pour ce qui est de BEPO pourquoi pas. Faut quand mme garder en tte qu'on pourra toujours avoir un clavier AZERTY sous le bras, et configur le BEPO en AZERTY. Donc il y a pas mort d'homme et vu le nombre de gens qui pianotent toute la journe, s'occuper des TMS est important.
Malgr tout, il parait que le QWERTY > all quand il s'agit de coder. Qui aurait l'horrible ide, de mettre des accents dans son code ?
Donc je dirais : Le dveloppeurs en QWERTY, les secrtaires en BEPO !

P.S. : Je pense qu'on devrait avoir une touche shift en pdale au pied gauche, et le alt au pied droit ! a existe d'ailleurs ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La musique n'est pas QUE instrumentale, elle est aussi vocale ... et surtout auditive. Je faisais des "Sans fautes" en dictes ... de sons (donc pas comme l'orthographe). Je sais donc lire une partition, et mme la transcrire  partir de ce que j'entends. a fait partie de ces dons inns au mme titre que le sens de l'orientation voqu prcdemment.


Tu as l'oreille absolue ?

----------


## Shepard

> Malgr tout, il parait que le QWERTY > all quand il s'agit de coder.


Je suis certes d'accord avec QWERTY > AZERTY et QWERTY > BPO quand il s'agit de coder.

Mais je suppose que les variantes "programmer" de diverses dispositions n'existeraient pas si elles taient infrieures au QWERTY  ::P:  (e.g., https://www.kaufmann.no/roland/dvorak/)

----------


## disedorgue

Il y a aussi les gens qui comme moi, sont des flemmards ns, et qui regardent leur clavier quand la correspondance azerty ou qwerty est bonne mais qui sont capables de passer sur un clavier masqu qwerty ou azerty sans problme.

Par contre, je ne vois pas lintrt de fournir une norme franaise si derrire, les fabricants de clavier ne sont pas obligs de la suivre...

C'est juste de l'ego surdimensionn de politicien.

----------


## laerne

> Je suis certes d'accord avec QWERTY > AZERTY et QWERTY > BPO quand il s'agit de coder.


Je dois tre un rebelle, j'utilise DVORAK (US)  Et pour moi DVORAK (US) > QWERTY (US)

----------


## DevTroglodyte

me semble avoir lu dans la description du bpo qu'il avait t cr en consensus avec des utilisateurs de traitements de texte, etc., et des dveloppeurs, pour qu'il soit utilisable dans les deux cas. Je n'ai pas encore test d'autre disposition que l'azerty et le qwerty (quand le pc veut me troller, surtout), du coup je ne sais pas trop si l'objectif du bpo est atteint dans les deux domaines.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Tu as l'oreille absolue ?


C'est ce qu'on m'a dit quand j'tais jeune. Avec l'ge, c'est probablement moins vrai dans la mesure o certaines frquences deviennent moins audibles ou sont perturbes par l'acouphne. Reste que quand il y a une fausse note dans une musique, je la dtecte immdiatement  partir du moment o je connais l'air interprt.

Bon, maintenant, c'est pas vraiment le sujet, et ce qui est sur, c'est que je suis infiniment moins dou au clavier qu'en musique, et qu'un clavier mieux conu ne pourrait que m'apporter un plus.  :;):

----------


## esperanto

> La musique n'est pas QUE instrumentale, elle est aussi vocale ...


On peut jouer d'un instrument sans chanter, ce qui est mon cas. Et la musique que je joue et coute est principalement instrumentale (mais pas uniquement au piano, aussi au synth)




> Envoy par Pierre GIRARD
> 
> 
> Je faisais des "Sans fautes" en dictes ... de sons (donc pas comme l'orthographe). Je sais donc lire une partition, et mme la transcrire  partir de ce que j'entends. a fait partie de ces dons inns au mme titre que le sens de l'orientation voqu prcdemment.
> 
> 
> Tu as l'oreille absolue ?


Beaucoup ont en tte cette mauvaise dfinition de l'oreille absolue.
Les quelques rares personnes qui l'ont peuvent entendre une musique l o il n'y en a pas - genre, tu entends un coup de vent et ton cerveau l'interprte comme une note.

La capacit de reconnatre la gamme d'un morceau, et donc  le retranscrire  l'oreille - que ce soit sur un instrument ou le papier d'une partition, c'est l'oreille relative. C'est dj pas si mal, mme si on peut, comme c'est mon cas, l'acqurir avec de lentranement - en fait, j'ai toujours le LA en tte et quand je cherche la gamme d'un morceau, je transpose dans ma tte jusqu' ce que a colle, c'est justement pour a qu'on dit relative (par rapport  une seule note centrale)
Mais c'est bien suffisant pour le sans faute aux dictes musicales (si si a existe) et pour jouer  l'oreille plutt qu'en lisant une partition (ce qui est une comptence plus thorique, alors que l'oreille, on y arrive ou pas)

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> On peut jouer d'un instrument sans chanter, ce qui est mon cas...


Et on peut chanter "A cappella" ce qui est mon cas le plus souvent.  :;):

----------


## survivals

Qu'est-ce que c'est que cette connerie ? Un nouveau truc pour relancer l'conomie (des amis) ?

C'est qui le con au gouvernement qui vient de se mettre au clavier et qui trouve pas a pratique ?

Ils vont invit des Gamers  leur commission pour refaire le clavier Azerty aussi tant qu' faire ... Pfff

Ils vont nous sortir qu'il est pas cologique le clavier actuel ? 

Ils s'emmerdent  ce point le ministre de la Culture et de la Communication ?

Hors-Sujet :
Comme pour les Ampoules, on ne peut mme plus mettre les nouvelles  la poubelle tellement elles contiennent de polluant, sans parl des mfait de l'exposition au spectre bleu pour nos yeux et pire ceux des nourrissons, les autres contenaient du plomb mais c'est bien le seul polluant qu'elles contenaient et cela aurait pu tre remplac je pense.

----------


## Bousk

> Je suis certes d'accord avec QWERTY > AZERTY et QWERTY > BPO quand il s'agit de coder.


Dans tous les cas, la seule rgle est habitudes > *
Ma productivit et vitesse de frappe est au plus haut sur un clavier azerty franais, et quand je switch sur un qwerty anglais ou us c'est toujours un peu galre, parce que tu enlveras pas 15 ans de pratique avec des affirmations, aussi vrifiables statistiquement ou par tudes qu'elles soient.

----------


## Jipt

> [...] Je suis pas trop mauvais en franais, mais les accents, je les laisse*nt* souvent au *correcteur orthographique*. [...]


Qui est bien souvent une catastrophe,  ::ptdr:: 

Dsol, je n'ai pas pu rsister,  ::P:

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Qui est bien souvent une catastrophe, 
> 
> Dsol, je n'ai pas pu rsister,


C'est pour a que je ne m'nerve pas quand on pointe mes propres erreurs  ::D:  

Je pense que tout le monde fait des erreurs. Le problme qui nous occupe est plutt d'tre *"oblig"* de faire des erreurs parce que le clavier AZERTY tel qu'il est ne permet pas d'crire correctement du Franais (mme de base)  cause d'un manque de cohrence avec la langue franaise. Le fait d'envisager un clavier compatible avec la langue du pays n'est pas incohrente.

De plus, mme si un clavier "officiel" tait conu (par qui que ce soit et pour quelque motif que ce soit), rien n'interdirait d'en choisir un autre. Par exemple, rien nempche un programmeur d'acheter un clavier QWERTY si a lui chante pour faire ce qu'il a  faire dans les meilleures conditions possibles. Ce qui manque  coup sur, c'est un clavier pour ceux qui souhaitent crire un Franais le plus standard possible ... et pas se torturer les mninges pour crire "uf" au lieu de "oeuf".

----------


## Jipt

Yep !

Pas d'accord avec toi :



> Ce qui manque  coup sr, c'est un clavier pour ceux qui souhaitent crire un Franais le plus standard possible ... et pas *se torturer les mninges* pour crire "uf" au lieu de "oeuf".


Je ne me les torture pas, je les fais fonctionner ! C'est excellent pour lubrifier les engrenages entre les neurones,  ::mouarf:: 

Je n'ai pas connu d'autres claviers depuis 25 ans que l'azerty classique (avant, c'tait ceux des LA36 et autres VT50/52/100/220 etc.,  ::mrgreen:: ) et ma foi, a ne me pose aucun problme (ai mme sorti un livre d'une centaine de pages A4 il y a un an, sans aucune faute [sauf une microscopique, un "s" pass  la trappe, qui s'est glisse  travers tous les filtres pour apparatre sur l'impression papier : les boules ! Bah, il en fallait une -- juste une...]).




> Le problme qui nous occupe est plutt d'tre *"oblig"* de faire des erreurs parce que le clavier AZERTY tel qu'il est ne permet pas d'crire correctement du Franais (mme de base)  cause d'un manque de cohrence avec la langue franaise. Le fait d'envisager un clavier compatible avec la langue du pays n'est pas incohrente.


Comme disait mon pre, un mauvais ouvrier aura toujours de mauvais outils,  :8-): 

Vous avez vu ? J'ai crit _un "s" pass  la trappe_, j'aurais d crire _un  s  pass  la trappe_, mais qui va le remarquer,  part Conan Lord  ::coucou::  ?

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Si tu n'as aucun problme avec les claviers, c'est tant mieux pour toi, mais manifestement, c'est pas mon cas. Je galrais sur les claviers de TTY des vieux PDP 11 et aussi sur ceux des LAxx  partir de la LA30 ou sur ceux des VTxx  partir de la VT05. Maintenant, c'est sur les claviers AZERTY, mais je suis toujours aussi nul et je reproche  tous ces claviers d'tre trop peu ou pas du tout adapts au Franais. 

Bon, les traitements de textes dignes de ce nom corrigent automatiquement les "xxx" en  xxx  (avec les espaces inscables qui vont bien), ils ajoutent automatiquement les espaces inscables devant les  !  ou les  : , remplacent sans rien demander   -  et  ...  par    et   . Et mme les  '  par des    si les options d'auto-correction sont paramtres pour. Malheureusement, c'est pas le cas des diteurs des Forums (par exemple).  ::(:

----------


## Invit

> Vous avez vu ? J'ai crit _un "s" pass  la trappe_, j'aurais d crire _un  s  pass  la trappe_, mais qui va le remarquer,  part Conan Lord  ?


Hh  ::lol:: 
Le problme ici (outre le fait que les guillemets franais ne sont pas sur le clavier), c'est que les espaces inscables sont remplaces par des astrisques. Du coup, les guillemets droits sont presque plus lisibles que les guillemets chevron, dans le cas o un morceau passerait  la ligne. Entre deux maux, je choisis celui qui est accessible sur le clavier  ::mouarf::

----------


## Watilin

En fait, pour un diteur de forum, a peut vite devenir compliqu tant donn quil faut tenir compte des zones de code, dans lesquelles il vaut mieux ne pas substituer la ponctuation en gnral. Par exemple les ' et " qui dlimitent des chanes, ou encore loprateur spread ... en JavaScript.

----------


## Jipt

> Bon, les traitements de textes dignes de ce nom corrigent *automatiquement* les "xxx" en  xxx  [...]


s'ils sont *bien configurs* !
Le nombre de gens  qui il a fallu que je montre o c'tait cach dans Word ou LibreOffice, je te raconte pas !




> En fait, pour un diteur de forum, a peut vite devenir compliqu tant donn quil faut tenir compte des zones de code, dans lesquelles il vaut mieux ne pas substituer la ponctuation en gnral. Par exemple les ' et " qui dlimitent des chanes, ou encore loprateur spread ... en JavaScript.


On est d'accord. Tiens, jouons un peu avec ... et  plus la balise qui va bien : essayez de slectionner, pour voir.




> Le problme ici [...] c'est que les espaces inscables sont remplaces par des astrisques. Du coup, les guillemets droits sont presque plus lisibles que les guillemets chevron, dans *le cas o un morceau passerait  la ligne*. Entre deux maux, je choisis celui qui est accessible sur le clavier


En ce qui me concerne, sur le forum je fais en sorte de ne pas avoir de signe de ponctuation double en dbut de ligne, quitte  modifier la phrase, forcer un retour  la ligne, etc., car oui, l'astrisque dans le corps du texte me fait toujours penser qu'il y a une note en bas,  :;):

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Le problme ici (outre le fait que les guillemets franais ne sont pas sur le clavier), c'est que les espaces inscables sont remplaces par des astrisques...


Et, le sachant, il suffit de les remplacer par des espaces normaux. Par rflexe, quand je mets un ; ou un : dans un texte, le place toujours un blanc devant ... sauf quand je programme en Pascal  ::D: 

Quant  la balise "code", il me semble que c'est le texte tel qu'il est crit qui est transpos, et surtout pas interprt. Le fait d'avoir  et  sur le clavier n'interdit pas d'avoir aussi " ... ou mme   Sur un clavier, la plupart des touches permet 2 choix et certaines 3 choix et mme une qui ne permet qu'un seul choix : ""..

Il faut juste inventer un clavier sur lequel chaque touche permette 3 choix : <Touche>, <Maj><Touche> et <AltGr><Touche> ... avec les drivers qui vont bien. Et UTF8 permet tout a sans problme. En fait, aprs petit test, c'est dj le cas :
 - ~ - 
a - A - 
z - Z - 
e - E - 
r - R - 
t - T - ŧ
y - Y - ←
etc... Mais pourquoi diable ne pas graver tout a sur le clavier ? Bon LINUX sait le faire, si Windows en est incapable, c'est son affaire, pas la mienne.  ::roll::

----------


## MikeRowSoft

Et lorsque tu laisse le droit ou les droits doigts sur les touches sa rpte cela rpte l'action ?
Merci Jipt.

----------


## Jipt

> Et lorsque tu laisse le droit ou les droits sur les touches sa rpte ?


Euh, tu es au courant que ce que tu baragouines, l, ce n'est pas du franais et on n'y comprend rien ?
Le nombre de fois qu'on te le rpte, a commence  tre lassant... Est-ce qu'au moins tu fais l'effort de te relire, par respect pour les lecteurs ?

Alors, oui, en *devinant* qu'il faut remplacer "_droit_" par "_doigt_" on *suppose* que tu veux parler de la rptition automatique, mais, je l'ai dit un million de fois, sur un forum, surtout informatique, on n'est *pas l pour supposer* ! Celui qui crit doit le faire avec des *certitudes* -- sauf s'il pose une question.

Et en l'espce,  moins que tu ne sois musicien, "_sa rpte_" ne veut rien dire, sauf _le musicien va  sa rpte_ ou _le musicien sort de sa rpte_. Tu captes le truc ?

Ce serait trop te demander que d'essayer de faire un effort et, ce faisant, te conformer aux rgles du forum ? Merci pour les yeux des autres.

Le coup du "_a_" versus "_ma ta sa_" je te l'ai dj expliqu, c'est pnible,  la longue...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Et oui, "sa rpte", comme tu dis, mais au lieu de poser la question : Pourquoi ne pas tester la chose par toi mme ?

Et pour continuer sur l'enrichissement du clavier actuel, sur chaque touche, il y a la place pour 4 signes diffrents :
<Touche><Maj><Touche><AltGr><Touche>et, par exemple, <Alt><Touche> ou <Maj><AltGr><Touche> ou ??? sauf <CTRL><Touche> qui est dj pas mal utilis  :;): 
Avec 48 touches utiles on arrive dj  192 caractres possibles affichs sur le clavier. Avec a, personne ne change ses habitudes et si Soft est incapable d'crire des drivers pour faire a, je ne doute pas plus d'une seconde que de tels drivers seraient dvelopps trs rapidement pour l'OpenSource. Aprs, c'est juste aux industriels de graver les touches qui vont bien pour leurs claviers.

Aucun changement d'habitude, mais des claviers beaucoup plus riches. Et si les English se contentent du QWERTY classique sans rien en plus, je m'en fiche comme de l'an quarante.

----------


## MikeRowSoft

C'est simplement que technologiquement je me demandais d'o proviens cette faons de faire.
Je l'ai utilis pour commander des automates avec les flches directionnelles ou simplement dplacer un objet afficher  l'cran, mais jamais autrement.
Mais sinon ton bauche de clavier me semble bien.

----------


## DMike92

> On ne pourrait pas plutt avoir une refonte du Franais pour faciliter la saisie et l'criture?


Alors l je dis OUI !
D'abord interdire les majuscules accentues.
Et pour coder le qwerty est parfait on peut juste imaginer rorganiser les touches en azerty mais en gardant les signes faciles d'accs l o ils sont "[{/|]} Esc." etc.

----------


## Jipt

> Alors l je dis OUI !
> D'abord interdire les majuscules accentues.


C'est pour troller ? C'est le vendredi le jour du troll, aujourd'hui on est samedi alors inutile de rajouter de l'huile sur le feu, on est tous d'accord avec le fait que les accents ont _pleine valeur orthographique dans la langue franaise_, indpendamment de majuscule ou minuscule, et je le rpte encore une fois, comment ferais-tu, avec ta combine foireuse, ton ide  deux balles (voil !, je m'nerve, j'ai la tension qui monte, c'est pas bon pour mes tuyaux) pour faire la diffrence entre MOD**LE et MODEL**, mmmh ?

C'est hallucinant, en 2017, de lire encore des choses pareilles.

Et si tu ne me crois pas, ouvre n'importe quel dictionnaire au lieu de venir nous faire perdre notre temps. (un gros mot est cach dans cette phrase, sauras-tu le dcouvrir ?  ::ptdr:: )

----------


## survivals

> Et oui, "sa rpte", comme tu dis, mais au lieu de poser la question : Pourquoi ne pas tester la chose par toi mme ?
> 
> Et pour continuer sur l'enrichissement du clavier actuel, sur chaque touche, il y a la place pour 4 signes diffrents :
> <Touche><Maj><Touche><AltGr><Touche>et, par exemple, <Alt><Touche> ou <Maj><AltGr><Touche> ou ??? sauf <CTRL><Touche> qui est dj pas mal utilis 
> Avec 48 touches utiles on arrive dj  192 caractres possibles affichs sur le clavier. Avec a, personne ne change ses habitudes et si Soft est incapable d'crire des drivers pour faire a, je ne doute pas plus d'une seconde que de tels drivers seraient dvelopps trs rapidement pour l'OpenSource. Aprs, c'est juste aux industriels de graver les touches qui vont bien pour leurs claviers.
> 
> Aucun changement d'habitude, mais des claviers beaucoup plus riches. Et si les English se contentent du QWERTY classique sans rien en plus, je m'en fiche comme de l'an quarante.


J'ai envi de dire les caractres sur les touches a a toujours t du confort, on sait o sont les touches que ce soit querty ou azerty, c'est incommodant au dbut mais quand les emplacements sont connu, on fait avec, dj du bosser sur une clavier mal configur, et comme les admins ont par dfaut pas confiance (quand on voit certains a se comprend), je ne pouvais pas changer la conf moi-mme, j'ai fais avec, bon faut dire je suis habitu avec les anciens jeux qui ne connaissaient pas le clavier Franais.

Sinon aujourd'hui, on fait beaucoup de clavier clairant ou avec des touches configurables, pourquoi ne pas avoir toutes les touches configurable, avec des afficheurs "7 segments" plus volu sur chaque touche. Au moins selon, l'utilisation dveloppeur, traitement texte, console ... on pourrait optimiser l'utilisation.

----------


## DMike92

> C'est pour troller ? C'est le vendredi le jour du troll, aujourd'hui on est samedi alors inutile de rajouter de l'huile sur le feu, on est tous d'accord avec le fait que les accents ont _pleine valeur orthographique dans la langue franaise_, indpendamment de majuscule ou minuscule, et je le rpte encore une fois, comment ferais-tu, avec ta combine foireuse, ton ide  deux balles (voil !, je m'nerve, j'ai la tension qui monte, c'est pas bon pour mes tuyaux) pour faire la diffrence entre MOD**LE et MODEL**, mmmh ?
> 
> C'est hallucinant, en 2017, de lire encore des choses pareilles.
> 
> Et si tu ne me crois pas, ouvre n'importe quel dictionnaire au lieu de venir nous faire perdre notre temps. (un gros mot est cach dans cette phrase, sauras-tu le dcouvrir ? )


Dsol pour tes tuyaux. Prends en soin (si si). Je me suis mal exprim :
Modle et Model comme je disais...
Annonce != Annonc etc.

----------


## Invit

> Dans tous les cas, la seule rgle est habitudes > *


Oui. Et les mauvaises habitudes aussi...
Perso, j'utilisais l'azerty depuis des annes, mais n'importe comment. Je suis pass au bpo pour rapprendre correctement : c'tait difficile la premire semaine mais, aprs deux mois, j'tais dj plus productif qu'avant.

Ce qui me gne le plus, ce sont les claviers tordus drivs des machines  crire d'il y a 150 ans, alors que les claviers orthogonaux sont tellement plus pratiques.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> J'ai envi de dire les caractres sur les touches a a toujours t du confort, on sait o sont les touches que ce soit querty ou azerty,...


Relis mes interventions, alors tu comprendras que si pour certains c'est une vidence, pour d'autres, c'est une galre. Et puis, c'est QWERTY et pas QUERTY ... comme quoi, je ne suis pas si certain que tu saches vraiment o se trouvent les touches. Moi, j'ai encombr mes neurones avec des tas de choses, et du coup, il ne reste plus aucune place pour mmoriser la place des touches, mais en plus, je n'en vois strictement pas l'intrt. Au pire, je tape moins vite, mais je fais moins d'erreurs de frappe que certains (sauf quand je suis bourr  ::mrgreen::  ) 

Ce qui est certain c'est que les touches caches ne se voient pas (par dfinition). Avant de faire des tests avec <AltGr><Touche> sur toutes les touches, j'ignorais mme qu'il tait possible de taper directement "" et "" ou mme l'accent grave pour faire "", "" ou "" sans avoir besoin d'utiliser la touche <VerNum>. Mais comme c'est pas grav sur le clavier ???  ::roll:: 

Bref, sauf un curieux comme moi peut trouver a tout seul.

----------


## Jipt

> ...


Oh la la, il y a du beau monde sur ce fil ! Il y a un rapport ? Si _oui_, dommage, tu as oubli une capitale et le  s  terminal, comment est-ce possible ?  ::fessee:: 
Si _non_ dsol pour le HS.

Et on le voit passer dans _Le matre de Garamond_, dj cit -- j'vous avais dit qu'c'tait d'la balle, ce bouquin !  ::ccool::

----------


## survivals

> Relis mes interventions, alors tu comprendras que si pour certains c'est une vidence, pour d'autres, c'est une galre. Et puis, c'est QWERTY et pas QUERTY ... comme quoi, je ne suis pas si certain que tu saches vraiment o se trouvent les touches. Moi, j'ai encombr mes neurones avec des tas de choses, et du coup, il ne reste plus aucune place pour mmoriser la place des touches, mais en plus, je n'en vois strictement pas l'intrt. Au pire, je tape moins vite, mais je fais moins d'erreurs de frappe que certains (sauf quand je suis bourr  ) 
> 
> Ce qui est certain c'est que les touches caches ne se voient pas (par dfinition). Avant de faire des tests avec <AltGr><Touche> sur toutes les touches, j'ignorais mme qu'il tait possible de taper directement "" et "" ou mme l'accent grave pour faire "", "" ou "" sans avoir besoin d'utiliser la touche <VerNum>. Mais comme c'est pas grav sur le clavier ??? 
> 
> Bref, sauf un curieux comme moi peut trouver a tout seul.


Oui c'est toujours sympa quand tu trouve des petits trucs cach comme a, mais au final comme tu dis, vu que a ne te sert  rien, tu fini par oublier parce que tu as d'autres choses  retenir.
Pour le "querty", va savoir ce qu'il sait pass dans mon cerveau  ce moment l, raccourci avec la prononciation, il m'arrive mme de faire de la dyslexie, le fait est que mon cerveau savait o trouver le U pour faire l'erreur.

Pour ce qui est des accents, je n'en met jamais dans mes programmes et c'est pas  cause du clavier, et je parle des commentaires pas des nouvelles fonctionnalit java.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Oui c'est toujours sympa quand tu trouve des petits trucs cach comme a, mais au final comme tu dis, vu que a ne te sert  rien, tu fini par oublier parce que tu as d'autres choses  retenir...


Et comme j'utilise le clavier avec 1 ou 2 doigts en lisant en permanence ce que je fais, si c'tait vraiment grav sur les touches, je n'aurais justement plus besoin de mmoriser quoi que ce soit :
En bas  gauche, c'est aEn haut  gauche c'est A avec le <MAJ>En bas  droite c'est  avec le <AltGr>En haut  droite ... reste une place pour autre chose (par exemple ) avec une autre combinaison
Et dans tous les cas, pour toutes les touches, mmorisation ou pas : C'est crit dessus. Donc mme les nuls comme moi pourraient s'en sortir. La vitesse de frappe est une "illusion" d'avantage. D'ailleurs, mme aprs 35 ans d'informatique, a ne m'a jamais pos le moindre problme d'utiliser un clavier  maximum 2 doigts.   ::D:

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> En bas  gauche, c'est aEn haut  gauche c'est A avec le <MAJ>En bas  droite c'est  avec le <AltGr>En haut  droite ... reste une place pour autre chose (par exemple ) avec une autre combinaison


D'ailleurs, je viens de tester et : Oh ! miracle, <a> + <MAJ> + <AlrGr> donne dj . Vraiment, il ne reste plus grand chose  faire pour concevoir les claviers qui vont avec ce qu'il est dj possible de faire.  ::D:

----------


## Calade

> En bas  gauche, c'est a
>     En haut  gauche c'est A avec le <MAJ>
>     En bas  droite c'est  avec le <AltGr>
>     En haut  droite ... reste une place pour autre chose (par exemple ) avec une autre combinaison


Et pour moi je n'ai que le Maj + A qui fonctionne. Problme de driver sans doute.
J'ai un bte clavier Cherry PnP sans aucun driver de livr et encore moins d'install.

----------


## petitours

> Et pour moi je n'ai que le Maj + A qui fonctionne. Problme de driver sans doute.
> J'ai un bte clavier Cherry PnP sans aucun driver de livr et encore moins d'install.


C'est bien pour a que je trouverais trs dommage de voir arriver de nouveaux types de claviers. D'une on a dj tout ce qu'il faut pour bien faire dans l'OS ou dans nos logiciels prfrs, de deux les drivers seront toujours l pour mettre le bazar et ce d'autant plus que les concepteurs des drivers ont 99.9% de chance de prendre en compte que de l'anglais...

J'ai vu passer plus haut l'ide d'un clavier qui pourrait se reconfigurer  volont avec un rtroclairage des caractres correspondants : l ok, a c'est intressant puisque permettrait sur la mme machine d'tre AZERTY, normal, habituel pour quiconque et en mme temps archi spcifique pour les plus exigeants qui souhaitent avoir une config spciale sur CETTE machine. 
Et sur ce dernier point je maintiens que les faibles amplitudes de mouvement sont la pire chose pour les TMS. Toutes les boites que je connais qui sont avances dans la lutte contre les TMS mettent en place des exercices rguliers ou des changements de poste rguliers pour justement augmenter l'amplitude des mouvements et "drouiller" les organismes et prvenir la fixation sur des mauvaises postures.

De toute manire dans cette affaire le problme de fond est et sera toujours la connaissance et la volont de respecter les rgles de typographie. Entre les croyances (pas d'accents sur les majuscules), la lgret de certains correcteurs autographiques et la drive SMS/gnration Y, je doute qu'un clavier adhoc ou un driver ad hoc fasse monter les comptences et encourage le soucis de bien crire.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Et pour moi je n'ai que le Maj + A qui fonctionne. Problme de driver sans doute.
> J'ai un bte clavier Cherry PnP sans aucun driver de livr et encore moins d'install.


J'ai moi aussi un clavier Cherry (KC 1000) sur Linux OpenSUSE et aucun driver particulier. Par contre, sous Windows XP, c'est seulement a et A, mais mme sans le tester, je m'en serait dout.

Non, finalement pas besoin d'inventer un nouveau clavier, il suffit d'crire les drivers qui vont bien et demander aux constructeurs de graver ce qui manque sur les touches. 

Le plus dur sera probablement de mettre tout le monde d'accord pour mettre quoi et o, car : "qQ@Ω" (par exemple) ... et bien le @ on l'a dj. Et "dD" je ne vois pas lintrt pas plus que "fFđ" - "gGŋŊ" - "hHħĦ" etc... Il doit y avoir moyen de faire mieux  ::D:

----------


## e101mk2

Le clavier "Bto" est juste invivable! Les touches ont t placer au hasard!
Il s'amuse  diviser le clavier en 2, normal... 
il doit tre trs intuitif de chercher le ":" entre la lettre X et K...

Ils aurait pas put juste normaliser le clavier  partir des claviers existants?

----------


## survivals

> Et comme j'utilise le clavier avec 1 ou 2 doigts en lisant en permanence ce que je fais, si c'tait vraiment grav sur les touches, je n'aurais justement plus besoin de mmoriser quoi que ce soit :
> En bas  gauche, c'est aEn haut  gauche c'est A avec le <MAJ>En bas  droite c'est  avec le <AltGr>En haut  droite ... reste une place pour autre chose (par exemple ) avec une autre combinaison
> Et dans tous les cas, pour toutes les touches, mmorisation ou pas : C'est crit dessus. Donc mme les nuls comme moi pourraient s'en sortir. La vitesse de frappe est une "illusion" d'avantage. D'ailleurs, mme aprs 35 ans d'informatique, a ne m'a jamais pos le moindre problme d'utiliser un clavier  maximum 2 doigts.


2 doigts ? Oui mais alors non :/ C'est pas parce que quelques uns vont utiliser une pioche en la prenant au plus prt de la partie mtallique qu'il faut rtrcir le manche :/
Je ne te connais pas, tu n'as peut tre que 2 doigts, mais si c'est pas le cas, tu aurais pu faire l'effort d'apprendre  utiliser ton outils de travail, en plus quand on s'y met, a vient tout seul.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> 2 doigts ? Oui mais alors non :/ C'est pas parce que quelques uns vont utiliser une pioche en la prenant au plus prt de la partie mtallique qu'il faut rtrcir le manche :/
> Je ne te connais pas, tu n'as peut tre que 2 doigts, mais si c'est pas le cas, tu aurais pu faire l'effort d'apprendre  utiliser ton outils de travail, en plus quand on s'y met, a vient tout seul.


La question n'est pas l, je me dbrouille trs bien comme je fais. 

La question est : Quelle sont les combinaisons de touches pour crire    sans avoir  rflchir, mme sur un clavier auquel on ne serait pas habitu. Maintenant que j'ai fais des recherches, je le sais. D'ailleurs, je me demande bien qui a pourrait gner si les touches des claviers permettaient de taper 4 caractres diffrents au lieu de 2 ou 3 ? Et qui a pourrait gner si les touches taient graves en consquence ?

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...J'ai vu passer plus haut l'ide d'un clavier qui pourrait se reconfigurer  volont avec un rtroclairage des caractres correspondants...


En plus simple et moins cher (et a existe), des claviers avec des touches blanches et des tapis souples qui s'adaptent dessus. Avec le driver qui va bien on peut passer de QWERTY  AZERTY ... ou autre sans aucun problme. Il reste qu'il n'y a que 48 touches comportant des caractres sur les claviers ... mais a permet potentiellement 192 caractres diffrents.  :;):

----------


## MaximeCh

Ce site est sympa l'avait trouv il y a un an dans lemonde.fr. Manque Bepo par contre.

----------


## Al__22

> Et on le voit passer dans _Le matre de Garamond_, dj cit -- j'vous avais dit qu'c'tait d'la balle, ce bouquin !


Dans plusieurs de tes messages je vois passer des tirets cadratins qui n'en sont pas, enfin si, ce sont des demi-cadratins. Mais dans ce cas l pourquoi les doubler ? Est-ce un jeux de style ?

Surtout qu'ils sont facilement diffrentiables il me semble :    |   .

Merci de bien vouloir m'clairer  ::mrgreen:: 
Bonne journe.

----------


## Jipt

Salut,



> Dans plusieurs de tes messages je vois passer des tirets cadratins qui n'en sont pas, enfin si, ce sont des demi-cadratins. Mais dans ce cas l pourquoi les doubler ? Est-ce un jeu de style ?
> 
> Surtout qu'ils sont facilement diffrentiables il me semble :    |   .
> 
> Merci de bien vouloir m'clairer 
> Bonne journe.


Il est vrai que j'use et j'abuse de cette manire de prsenter ma prose, qui est une forme de mise entre parenthses mais sans la fermante. Quant au look du tiret, soit je veux finasser et, sous Linux je vais tre oblig de manipuler 7 touches du clavier (appel du mode Unicode avec Ctrl Shift u puis les 4 chiffres du code qui va bien), soit, ayant dcouvert que "tiret tiret" dans LibreOffice a me faisait un remplacement automatique et vu que le tiret est hyper facile  attraper et que je suis une grosse feignasse, ben ceci explique cela.  ::mouarf:: 

Mais si j'ai un livre  produire, t'inquites pas, dans le tiroir  ct j'ai les codes qui vont bien pour tout un tas de caractres bizarres comme a, plus les majuscules accentues pas courantes.

----------


## Watilin

Alors je vais peut-tre dire une connerie, mais il me semble que le tiret-tiret est un usage anglophone, et qui plus est un usage par dfaut quand lenvironnement est limit. Ils utilisent le cadratin (ou demi-cadratin ?) un peu plus souvent que nous, et jai vu le tiret-tiret utilis dans certains contextes o, jai suppos, le (demi-)cadratin ntait pas disponible. Un peu comme chez nous on utilise le guillemet droit quand les guillemets-chevrons ne sont pas disponibles.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

a fait partie de mes trouvailles, pour taper    il faut juste taper : <Alt><z><Espace><Alt><;><Espace><Alt><x> ... enfin ... avec les claviers, les OS, les drivers et les diteurs qui vont bien (par exemple Kate).  ::D:

----------


## Al__22

*@Watilin*



> Le tiret  demi-cadratin  (  , Unicode U+2013, HTML &ndash;, &#x2013; ou  digicode A-0150;  --  en TeX), ou  demi-tiret  est utilis pour lister les numrations, ainsi que pour sparer les intervalles (dlimits par deux espaces fines inscables), surtout dans la typographie anglaise, et dans la franaise lorsque les bornes de lintervalle sont composes : par exemple 39 se lirait de 3  9.





> The en dash (but not the em dash) indicates spans or differentiation, where it may be considered to replace "and" or "to" (but not "to" in the phrase "from  to ")


Wikipdia

Donc son usage est cens tre totalement diffrent du cadratin.
Toujours est-il que chez nos amis imprimeur on l'utilise souvent comme tel, pour le gain de place  :;): 

Pour aller plus loin.


*@Jipt*
En effet si j'avais chercher un peu  ::ptdr:: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/--

----------


## Jipt

> a fait partie de mes trouvailles, pour taper    il faut juste taper : <Alt><z><Espace><Alt><;><Espace><Alt><x> ... enfin ... avec les claviers, les OS, les drivers et les diteurs qui vont bien (par exemple Kate).


Oh tu sais, je me demande si a n'irait pas plus vite de saisir Ctrl Shift u 2 0 1 4 <espace> pour avoir le mme :  et j'ai plus de facilit avec les chiffres qu'avec ta formule kabbalistique  ::mouarf::  
Je l'ai essaye, mais mon Debian ne connat pas, alors bon...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Oh tu sais, je me demande si a n'irait pas plus vite de saisir *Ctrl Shift u 2 0 1 4* <espace> pour avoir le mme :  et j'ai plus de facilit avec les chiffres qu'avec ta formule kabbalistique  
> Je l'ai essaye, mais mon Debian ne connat pas, alors bon...


Si tu trouves que Ctrl Shift u 2 0 1 4 est plus simple que <Alt><;>, c'est parfaitement ton droit, mais par contre, pour moi, ma mmoire des chiffres tant compltement dfaillante, il me faudra un bloc-note  ct de mon clavier pour m'en souvenir.
Par contre, ma mmoire photographique est excellente et <Alt><;>, c'est juste mmoriser deux touches. Et mon exemple ne montrait pas QUE  mais    Je serais curieux de voire ta mthode pour ** 

Et je n'ai jamais prtendu que la distribution LINUX OpenSUSE est la plus mauvaise  ::D:  Alors, si a ne marche pas avec d'autres distributions, je n'y suis pas pour grand chose, mais a prouve quand mme que :  *C'est possible*

----------


## Jipt

> Et mon exemple ne montrait pas QUE  mais    Je serais curieux de voire ta mthode pour **


Me suis foutu dedans : en voyant toute ta squence de touche, je n'ai pas pens un instant que a incluait les guillemets, mais au contraire que les guillemets montraient bien ce  quoi se rapportait la squence. Comme quoi, hein !
Mais c'est ta faute aussi : fallait mettre les guillemets et le tiret cadratin en... italique,  ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::   ::P:  ::P:  ::P: 

Bon, donc, Alt z ne fonctionne pas chez moi et les autres non plus, fermez le ban.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Bon, donc, Alt z ne fonctionne pas chez moi et les autres non plus, fermez le ban.


As-tu essay avec Kate (si tu l'as install) ? C'est vrai que a ne marche pas dans 100% des cas, mais mon propos est juste de dire que si certains l'ont fait *=> C'est possible*. Alors, pourquoi pas :
Le gnraliser ?L'amliorer ?L'enrichir ?
a ne porte prjudice  personne, vu que pour l'essentiel, le clavier n'est pas chang. Ce sont juste des possibilits "*en plus*". D'ailleurs, plus de la moiti des caractres obtenus viennent soit en doublon, soit sont partiellement ou mme totalement inutiles pour nous.

Mais, surtout sur LINUX, c'est *OpenSource*. Moi, je n'en suis pas capable, vu que je ne suis pas programmeur (tout juste capable de bricoler un peu en Pascal). Par contre, si d'autres l'on fait, je ne vois aucun obstacle  ce que des petits gnies de la programmation se lancent dans ce genre de dveloppement pour l'intrt de tous.  ::D:

----------


## Watilin

Tiens je viens de dcouvrir encore un truc. Dans beaucoup de situations o javais appris quil fallait mettre une espace inscable u00A0, il faut en fait mettre une inscable fine u202F. La bonne nouvelle cest que celle-ci nest pas remplace par une astrisque sur ce forum  ::): 

Personnellement jai envie de lemployer aussi avant les deux-points, mais apparemment a ne fait pas consensus.  votre avis : cest plus lgant ou pas ?

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

Voil deux codes que je vais m'empresser d'ajouter  mon tableau ! 
Merci.



> Tiens je viens de dcouvrir encore un truc. Dans beaucoup de situations o javais appris quil fallait mettre une espace inscable u00A0, il faut en fait mettre une inscable fine u202F. La bonne nouvelle cest que celle-ci nest pas remplace par une astrisque sur ce forum





> Personnellement jai envie de lemployer aussi avant les deux-points, mais apparemment a ne fait pas consensus.  votre avis : cest plus lgant ou pas ?


L'article le dit bien : c'est compliqu alors on zappe.
Perso, si c'est recommand par le code typo alors y a pas  discuter : en service et hop ! Mais uniquement pour des documents  l'lgance recherche.

Tiens, cadeau, je pense que a va te plaire, trouv dans un bouquin  deux balles, et moi je dis _respect_ vis--vis du gars qui a compos a :


PS : huit espaces inscables fines se cachent dans cette courte rponse, sauras-tu les dcouvrir ? Indice : certaines sont plus visibles que d'autres, encore merci pour le code,  ::ccool::

----------


## 4sStylZ

tant un utilisateur du clavier Bpo ce post me fait beaucoup rire.
Jy lis les mmes dbats useless que sur tous les sites ou il est question dune disposition alternative.

Hey calmez-vous, il est pas question de vous obliger  utiliser Bpo hein.

----------


## Watilin

> Tiens, cadeau, je pense que a va te plaire, trouv dans un bouquin  deux balles, et moi je dis _respect_ vis--vis du gars qui a compos a :


Cest intressant ! Javoue que jai mis un moment  comprendre pourquoi les deux phrases navaient pas la mme longueur.




> PS : huit espaces inscables fines se cachent dans cette courte rponse, sauras-tu les dcouvrir ? Indice : certaines sont plus visibles que d'autres, encore merci pour le code,


Trouves  ::):  Donc toi aussi tu penses quon a le droit de les mettre avant un deux-points. Aprs tout, quand il y a une zone de flou en typographie, cest une affaire de jugement personnel

----------


## Shepard

Les traitements de texte ne sont-ils pas supposs servir exactement  cel ?

Est-ce que Word, LaTeX et LibreOffice ne se chargent pas des rgles typographiques automatiquement ? C'est en tout cas ce que j'attends d'eux.  ::P:

----------


## 4sStylZ

> Les traitements de texte ne sont-ils pas supposs servir exactement  cel ?
> 
> Est-ce que Word, LaTeX et LibreOffice ne se chargent pas des rgles typographiques automatiquement ? C'est en tout cas ce que j'attends d'eux.


Word le fait, mal.
Les crivains utilisent des logiciels trs particuliers qui compilent pour eux les ponctuations.

Pourtant mon ide perso cest que la langue Franaise doit pouvoir tre crite partout avec lgance. Pas seulement sur un logiciel traitement de texte.

Sinon, pour ceux qui veulent lire la norme, la commenter, voici le lien : 

http://norminfo.afnor.org/consultation/31290

Voici une des phrases importante  en retenir :*




> NB: Il ne s'agit pas ici de choisir entre une norme AZERTY et une norme BPO. Le projet de norme volontaire dispose de deux modles entre lesquels les fabricants et les utilisateurs pourront choisir selon leur prfrence. Votre contribution est sollicite pour amliorer ces deux modles.

----------


## Jipt

> Les traitements de texte ne sont-ils pas supposs servir exactement  cel ?
> 
> Est-ce que Word, LaTeX et LibreOffice ne se chargent pas des rgles typographiques automatiquement ? C'est en tout cas ce que j'attends d'eux.


Tu n'as pas lu les posts qui prcdent ? On en a dj caus.





> Cest intressant ! Javoue que jai mis un moment  comprendre pourquoi les deux phrases navaient pas la mme longueur.


Hey ! Si a n'avait pas t compos ainsi, on aurait eu une belle petite barrire comme dans les jardins potagers,  :;): 




> Trouves  Donc toi aussi tu penses *quon a le droit* de les mettre avant un deux-points. Aprs tout, quand il y a une zone de flou en typographie, cest une affaire de jugement personnel


Moi je pense surtout qu'il les *faut*, comme pour tous les signes de ponctuations  deux dessins.

Mais mon jugement personnel est bas sur un sens esthtique forg par la lecture et l'assimilation d'une assez grande quantit d'ouvrages sur les rgles de typo dont, entre autres, _le Trait_ du regrett Yves Perrousseaux (celui qui m'a mis le pied  l'trier il y a plus de 20 ans) et les Rgles en vigueur  l'I.N. bien sr.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Pourtant mon ide perso cest que la langue Franaise doit pouvoir tre crite partout avec lgance. Pas seulement sur un logiciel traitement de texte...


C'est exactement ma position  :;):  Peu importe la disposition du clavier, BEPO, QWERTY, AZERTY ou autre ... la seule chose qui compte, ce sont les drivers qui vont avec. Ce que je fais avec LINUX OpenSUSE + Kate devrait tre aussi possible (et mme amlior) avec n'importe quel OS ... ou application grce  des drivers universels ... Pays par Pays, Langue par Langue, mme pour le Breton, le Basque, le Corse (pour ce qui nous concerne) etc...

Il me semble que les drivers : c'est la partie facile. La partie la plus difficile sera de convaincre les constructeurs de clavier de graver les touches qui vont bien pour aller avec les drivers.  ::roll::

----------


## hotcryx

Passez au clavier belge, il fonctionne trs bien.

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

oui, je sais, je suis HS, mais il y a des amateurs



> votre avis : cest plus lgant ou pas ?


alors en parlant d'lgance, je suis tomb sur a, au cours de mes lectures, je ne rsiste pas au plaisir de vous en faire profiter, et ceux qui l'ont dans leur bibliothque vont y foncer pour comparer, je suis sr  ::mrgreen:: 


Vous avouerez qu'une _rue_ qui s'tale sur 4 paragraphes, c'est quand mme pas courant ! Et si j'osais abuser, je dirais _sur 5_ puisque l'espace entre _avait_ et _raison_ est dans l'axe,  ::P: 

(ok ok, le ct gauche est lgrement comprim, mais je ne voulais pas clater mon bouquin en l'aplatissant comme un malade sur la vitre du scanner, alors voil...  et de toute faon, a n'impacte pas la rue.)

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Passez au clavier belge, il fonctionne trs bien.


Il a quoi de mieux ?

----------


## Invit

> [...]


Whaouch ! Je ne connaissais pas du tout ce concept de _rue_. Merci ! Maintenant a va devenir une obsession, je ne vais pas pouvoir m'empcher de les regarder  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

> Whaouch ! Je ne connaissais pas du tout ce concept de _rue_. Merci ! Maintenant a va devenir une obsession, je ne vais pas pouvoir m'empcher de les regarder


Rues, lzardes (= rues en zigzag), chemines (= rues verticales, comme le nom l'indique), il faut imprativement y faire attention si tu veux soigner ton ouvrage (forcer un retour  la ligne, compresser une ligne de quelques pouillmes histoire que a ne se voit pas mais que a permette de faire "remonter" un mot, etc., c'est l'ajustage des dernires finitions), mais je te rassure, pas besoin de les chercher, a saute  la figure !

Tiens, fais-toi plaisir :

----------


## byrautor

Il faut lire tout cela pour le croire !
tant d'changes pour peu de choses, mais il faut croire que a fait du bien
Si les "lites" et les oligarchies veulent imposer leur clavier ou leurs claviers, a se fera.
Les chiens aboient et la caravane passe (maxime connue)
PS : Pourquoi pas un concours de claviers ?

----------


## SurferIX

Et dire que j'ai mont un norme projet et investi 12000   pure perte pour faire ce prototype, qui est 80% fonctionnel.
Ca fait des annes que je dis que le clavier franais est moisi en tant que tel.
Quelqu'un m'a donn une ide gniale : avoir mon clavier qwerty, mais les accents sont des combinaisons de touches.
Comme mon Ergodox est entirement reprogrammable, je crois que je vais le faire. En plus je pourrai m'acheter des layout qwerty sur massdrop  :8-): 

Bref, le BEPO a toujours t la solution ultime, mais les gens dtestent sortir de leur zone de confort, mme si pourtant a les rendrait plus productifs....

Je vous conseille de l'acheter ASAP, et moi il arrive d'ici 15 jour le planck keyboard -> (massdrop) !




> Tiens je viens de dcouvrir encore un truc. Dans beaucoup de situations o javais appris quil fallait mettre une espace inscable u00A0, il faut en fait mettre une inscable fine u202F. La bonne nouvelle cest que celle-ci nest pas remplace par une astrisque sur ce forum 
> 
> Personnellement jai envie de lemployer aussi avant les deux-points, mais apparemment a ne fait pas consensus.  votre avis : cest plus lgant ou pas ?


Ca fait un sacr paquet de temps que je n'avais pas appris de choses sur dvp ! Merci pour l'info, c'est gnial !

J'ai ma macro qui sort le "&nbsp;", mais je vais m'ajouter :
- le "&#x202F;",
- le "&ndash;" utilis pour lister les numrations
merci, j'ai gagn ma soire !

----------


## Alain Hilterman

LE CLAVIER NEUVILLE
Suivant les recommandations du rapport Perspectives de linformatique dans ladministration, M. Bernard Vaucelle a runi dans la Tour Europe les parties prenantes du monde franais des claviers. Il sagissait de tenter dabandonner la norme QWERTY qui stait rvle inapproprie aux besoins de la culture franaise, dadopter la configuration AZERTY pour rpondre aux souhaites immdiats des utilisateurs bureautiques et informatiques et de dfinir un clavier universel pour lavenir en sappuyant sur les travaux de MM. Dvorak et Marsan. Lors de cette runion du 20 janvier 1984, plus dune centaine dutilisateurs taient prsents.
A cette poque, la France, berceau du micro-ordinateur, dominait encore par ses avances technologiques linterface homme machine (Transpac, tlmatique, disque optique, minitel, fibre optique, clavier). Elle avait sur son sol plusieurs grandes entreprises de claviers, dont la plus renomme pour la qualit de ses produits tait les tablissements PENDAR. La dfinition des standards davenir pour la communication, le stockage, la saisie et laffichage des donnes numriques allait lui permettre de maintenir son avant-garde dans tous ces domaines, o de formidables gains de productivit sannonaient. 
Telles taient les perspectives traces par le rapport prcit. Sensibles  ces arguments lAfnor, lAnact et la Direction de la qualit des services industriels (DQSI) ont, sur la proposition du rdacteur de ce rapport, lanc lexprience pilote du  Clavier de langue franaise . Il sagissait de ne plus laisser aux seuls constructeurs informatiques le soin de fixer les normes dutilisation des interfaces personne-machine, mais dy associer les utilisateurs, en en mettant  leur service une mission dexpertise particulire charge dexprimer leurs souhaits et besoins.
M. Yves Neuville a t nomm sur lavis unanime des trois autorits publiques et a reu un budget substantiel pour conduire ce travail. Il a rassembl les meilleurs claviers du march, les a distribu  un chantillon dutilisateurs pour mener des tudes ergonomiques approfondies. Il a multipli les entretiens avec les utilisateurs des diffrents secteurs (banque, administration, socits commerciales, utilisateurs personnels) pour cerner les grandes catgories de besoin. Il sest inform auprs des divers constructeurs des cots de production et de leurs capacits techniques.
Aprs plusieurs mois dtude,  M. Neuville a remis son rapport  lAfnor (Voir Wikipedia). Ce rapport distingue pour chaque clavier, dune part,  une disposition alphanumrique nationale et, dautre part, les claviers numrique, fonction et dition qui doivent tre les mmes dans tous les pays, quelle que soit la langue. Il dfinissait galement un clavier rationnel qui devait fournir  tous les claviers mondiaux une rfrence dvolution commune vers des normes plus avances. 
Malgr le soutien unanime des utilisateurs, les constructeurs informatiques franais (IBM et Bull) organisrent un tir de barrage. Le groupe de travail comptent a finalement rejet les conclusions du rapport au motif que celui-ci ntait pas  en conformit avec les normes internationales .
Souhaitant vrifier la valeur de cette assertion, le Ministre de lIndustrie (DQSI) ordonna  lAfnor de dpcher  MM. Neuville et Souloumiac  la prochaine runion du groupe spcialis de lOrganisation Internationale des Standards (ISO). Lors de la runion de ce groupe qui eut lieu en 1985  Berlin, le rapport a t lu par tous les reprsentants internationaux des constructeurs qui taient prsents (notamment : Allemagne, Angleterre, Etats-Unis, Japon, Italie), dans la soire suivant larrive des experts franais.  Le lendemain, il tait adopt par ovation. Trois mois plus tard, la configuration Neuville tait prsente sur presque tous les claviers du monde. Aprs quelques annes de procdure, elle devenait la norme ISO 9995.
Entretemps, notre pays a perdu lavance, les centres de recherche et lindustrie qui faisaient sa renomme mondiale.  Il est bon toutefois que les travaux sur les claviers puissent reprendre en France.  Dans sa dernire version, le clavier Neuville permet de faire des choses formidables avec le clavier AZERTY.  Un film a rcemment rendu clbre les claviers DVORAK. Dire quil reste encore beaucoup  faire dans ce domaine est un understatement (euphmisme en franais).

----------


## SurferIX

> LE CLAVIER NEUVILLE


Un grand merci pour cette explication, je lirai cela avec attention.
J'aimerais que tu m'explique, et cela m'intresse grandement, quels sont les avantages de cette disposition Neuville par rapport :
-  une personne qui veut tre dveloppeur
-  une personne qui veut crire en Franais
-  une personne qui veut faire de la comptabilit.

Quels sont les avantages sur une disposition QWERTY ou BEPO.
Dire que cela m'intresse est l'euphmisme d'un euphmisme d'un euphmisme d'un euphmisme !

----------


## Jacques Bellavance

J'ai cru comprendre que pour obtenir une majuscule accentue, il faut composer un code spcial au clavier (ALT - 212) pour obtenir  sur les claviers franais?

Je n'ai pas eu  faire de combinaisons de ce genre depuis 1988.

Le clavier Canada Franais permet d'obtenir la majuscule accentue en tapant l'accent puis la lettre. Ceci, mme pour les caractres accentus qui n'appartiennent pas  la langue franaise (MIR). Le   possde mme sa propre touche. Nous conservons toutefois la disposition QWERTY, car nous cohabitons avec une mer d'anglophones qui, parfois, partagent nos bureaux.

Pour voir cette merveille : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dispos...vier_de_saisie

Au Qubec, le dbat sur la majuscule accentue s'est termine il y a des lustres. Elle a t rendue obligatoire par l'Office de la Langue Franaise (OLF). Peut-tre que L'AFNOR devrait jeter un coup d'oeil de ce ct de l'Atlantique.

Salut les cousins.

----------


## byrautor

> J'ai cru comprendre que pour obtenir une majuscule accentue, il faut composer un code spcial au clavier (ALT - 212) pour obtenir  sur les claviers franais?
> 
> Je n'ai pas eu  faire de combinaisons de ce genre depuis 1988.
> 
> Le clavier Canada Franais permet d'obtenir la majuscule accentue en tapant l'accent puis la lettre. Ceci, mme pour les caractres accentus qui n'appartiennent pas  la langue franaise (MIR). Le   possde mme sa propre touche. Nous conservons toutefois la disposition QWERTY, car nous cohabitons avec une mer d'anglophones qui, parfois, partagent nos bureaux.
> 
> Pour voir cette merveille : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dispos...vier_de_saisie
> 
> Au Qubec, le dbat sur la majuscule accentue s'est termine il y a des lustres. Elle a t rendue obligatoire par l'Office de la Langue Franaise (OLF). Peut-tre que L'AFNOR devrait jeter un coup d'oeil de ce ct de l'Atlantique.
> ...


J'adopterai bien ce dispositif au lieu de:  alt 0192 pour faire     : j'ai toujours un tableau devant moi pour cette palanque de lettres accentues !
Commenons donc par a qui est du logiciel adaptable 
 :;):

----------


## Alain Hilterman

[QUOTE=SurferIX;9378417]Un grand merci pour cette explication, je lirai cela avec attention.
J'aimerais que tu m'explique, et cela m'intresse grandement, quels sont les avantages de cette disposition Neuville par rapport :
-  une personne qui veut tre dveloppeur
-  une personne qui veut crire en Franais
-  une personne qui veut faire de la comptabilit.

Bonsoir, j'ai fait suivre vos questions  M. Yves Neuville qui pourra le cas chant vous apporter plus de rponse (understatement).

Tir  un assez grand nombre d'exemplaire, le rapport Neuville a t publi chez Cedic Nathan.

Une note chez Amazon y fait rfrence:

https://www.amazon.fr/Clavier-bureau.../dp/B0014IZ9QW

Vous devriez pouvoir le trouver chez les bouquinistes informatiques.

Sauf erreur, il permet aux dveloppeurs de saisir directement tous les signes en projet sur le clavier BEPO:

https://bepo.fr/wiki/Symboles_scientifiques

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*Un systme uniformis de clavier  l'chelle de l'UE serait-il compatible avec un clavier franais optimal ?*
*Une proposition faite par une dpute LREM*

Depuis quelques annes, la France nourrit le projet d'un clavier informatique normalis au niveau national qui faciliterait la saisie dans la langue de Molire. L'ide d'un nouveau clavier est principalement motive par le fait que le clavier Azerty - qualifi de clavier franais - n'est qu'une modification lgre du clavier anglais Qwerty. De ce fait, il ne serait pas adapt pour la saisie en franais, surtout lorsquil sagit dcrire certains mots et caractres qui sont typiques au franais. C'est ce qu'estime le ministre de Culture et de la Communication.

Certains caractres comme la lettre    (c cdille), par exemple, n'ont pas d'quivalents en majuscule. Le clavier Azerty ne permet pas non plus d'crire des mots forms de deux ligatures comme    et   , sans parler des quivalents en majuscule    et   . Le ministre a donc confi  l'association franaise de normalisation (AFNOR) la tche de se pencher sur llaboration dune nouvelle norme pour les claviers franais.

Dans le cadre de cette mission, en juin 2017, l'AFNOR a lanc une consultation publique pour le choix du clavier franais normalis, et a retenu deux propositions. L'une est trs proche de la disposition Azerty traditionnelle, mais permet aux utilisateurs d'accentuer des capitales et d'atteindre plus facilement certains symboles. Et l'autre sappuie sur la disposition ergonomique BPO qui permet de limiter les mouvements des doigts et qui intgre des caractres manquants sur le clavier Azerty.


Clavier BPO amlior (en haut) et clavier Azerty amlior (en bas)
La consultation publique sur le clavier franais n'a dur qu'un mois, mais il faudra encore attendre le 15 septembre prochain pour que la norme - numrote NF Z71-300 - soit publie. Il faut galement prciser qu'il s'agira d'une norme volontaire.

Entre temps, dans un contexte d'intgration europenne, la dpute LREM Anne Brugnera estime que la France ne devrait pas y aller seule. Dans une question pose  Mounir Mahjoubi en mars dernier, elle a donc dcid d'attirer l'attention du secrtaire d'tat charg du numrique sur la mise en place d'un systme uniformis de clavier informatique  l'chelle europenne.  En effet, aujourd'hui, diffrents types de claviers existent rpartissant les lettres de l'alphabet selon diverses dispositions (azerty, qwerty, etc.) rendant ainsi complexe le passage d'un quipement  l'autre  l'chelle europenne , a-t-elle expliqu.

Elle n'ignore pas le travail de normalisation en cours visant  aboutir  une norme franaise de clavier, mais estime  [qu'] l'heure d'une intgration europenne plus pousse avec une monnaie commune, des tlcommunications facilites, il apparat pertinent d'offrir aux Europens un matriel identique . Selon elle, cela faciliterait un peu plus une conomie partage  avec un nombre important de concitoyens se rendant chez leurs voisins europens pour tudier ou travailler. 

Dans sa rponse publie le 8 mai, Mounir Mahjoubi reste toutefois sceptique en ce qui concerne sa proposition.  Le dveloppement, par une initiative de normalisation volontaire, d'un systme uniformis de clavier informatique  l'chelle europenne pourrait thoriquement constituer une solution permettant d'amliorer l'interoprabilit des outils informatiques . Mais  la mise en uvre de cette ide ncessiterait cependant des tudes pousses , dit-il en voquant certains problmes qui pourraient faire obstacle  la mise en uvre d'un tel projet.

Il estime d'abord que la solution propose pourrait tre rejete par une partie significative des citoyens des pays de l'Union europenne habitus  des claviers diffrents, sans parler des cots que cela pourrait engendrer :  Une valuation des cots engendrs par la substitution des nouveaux claviers aux claviers actuels devrait galement tre mene, de tels cots pouvant rapidement devenir excessifs. La voie de la normalisation volontaire repose sur l'investissement des acteurs conomiques , a ajout le secrtaire d'tat charg du numrique. Et selon lui, le principal problme est la manifestation d'intrt de la part des acteurs conomiques nationaux. C'est en effet uniquement  cette condition de manifestation d'intrt de la part des acteurs conomiques nationaux que l'AFNOR pourrait porter la voix des acteurs franais dans les organisations non gouvernementales de normalisation europennes et internationales, dit-il. Mais en supposant que la mise en uvre soit possible, un systme uniformis de clavier  l'chelle de l'UE serait-il compatible avec un clavier franais ?

Sources : Site de l'Assemble nationale, AFNOR (norme NF Z71-300 sur le clavier franais)

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Une norme de clavier informatique uniformis au niveau europen est-elle possible ?
 ::fleche::  Quels seraient ses avantages, ses inconvnients et ses limites ?
 ::fleche::  Une norme de clavier  l'chelle europenne serait-elle compatible avec un clavier franais optimal ?
 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous qu'il est utile de garantir une cohrence des matriels informatiques  l'chelle de l'UE ? Pourquoi ? Si oui, dans quels cas ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  MacBook : Apple poursuivi en justice par un groupe d'utilisateurs pour des pannes rcurrentes sur son clavier papillon
 ::fleche::  Le cofondateur d'Android prdit la disparition du clavier d'ici 20 ans pour tre remplac par la reconnaissance vocale et faciale entre autres
 ::fleche::  Un expert de Microsoft pense que le clavier est obsolte et devrait tre remplac par les assistants personnels comme Cortana
 ::fleche::  L'AFNOR lance une consultation publique pour le choix du clavier franais normalis et propose une version optimise d'AZERTY et BPO
 ::fleche::  Souhaitez-vous une refonte du clavier AZERTY pour faciliter la saisie en franais ? Le gouvernement franais souhaite amliorer le clavier franais

----------


## Jipt

> Quels seraient ses avantages, ses *inconvnients* et ses limites ?


Termin Ctrl-X ou Ctrl-C puis Ctrl-V  ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pensez-vous qu'il est utile de garantir une cohrence des matriels informatiques  l'chelle de l'UE ? Pourquoi ? Si oui, dans quels cas ?


Non.
Un clavier a doit tre li  une langue, il n'y a pas de langue commune au sein de l'Union Europenne, donc a ne sert  rien.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Termin Ctrl-X ou Ctrl-C puis Ctrl-V


En quoi permettre <Alt gr> <X>, <Alt gr> <C>, <Alt gr> <V> empche <Ctrl> <X>, <Ctrl> <C>, <Ctrl> <V> ???

----------


## Drowan

> Une norme de clavier informatique uniformis au niveau europen est-elle possible ?


Ca va tre trs compliqu et long  mettre en place mais pourquoi pas. Ce n'est pas bte de chercher  rendre la transition d'un pays  l'autre plus facile.




> Quels seraient ses avantages, ses inconvnients et ses limites ?


Avantage : plus besoin de s'adapter quand on change de pays.
Inconvniant : rapprendre  pianoter, clavier pas forcment optimis, la transition va tre compliqu il faudra connaitre 2 claviers  la fois pendants une bonne priode.




> Une norme de clavier  l'chelle europenne serait-elle compatible avec un clavier franais optimal ?


Evidemment que non. Si un clavier est optimiser pour une langue il est forcment pas optimis pour une autre. Si on fait un clavier commun, il sera optimis  la moyenne des langues europennes donc pas au franais.




> Pensez-vous qu'il est utile de garantir une cohrence des matriels informatiques  l'chelle de l'UE ? Pourquoi ? Si oui, dans quels cas ?


Personnellement je suis plutt pour, il est temps de mettre les choses en commun avec nos collgues europens. D'autant plus qu'on est de plus en plus amen  travailler avec des trangers, ou  l'tranger.




> Un clavier a doit tre li  une langue


Dans ce cas il est grand temps darrter avec le clavier Azerty.
Et je suis plutt d'accord avec toi, un clavier a intrt  tre li  une langue. Cependant on crit bien avec AZERTY depuis 100 ans sans que a drange normment et alors que ce n'est pas optimis pour le franais.
On peut donc tout a fait faire avec un autre clavier pas optimiser pour le franais. (Mais optimiser pour les langues europennes, donc on aurait peut-tre mme mieux qu'AZERTY)

----------


## 4sStylZ

> Un clavier a doit tre li  une langue, il n'y a pas de langue commune au sein de l'Union Europenne, donc a ne sert  rien.


+1 avec a, mais en plus de ne pas avoir de langue commune il ny a pas dusage commun du clavier en Europe. Lusage dpend de lactivit (saisie, jeux, programation, utilisation de raccourcis mdias et ctera) bref cest une ide absolument pas rflchie de quelquun ne connaissant rien aux priphriques de saisie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans ce cas il est grand temps darrter avec le clavier Azerty.


Ben en tout cas c'est surtout utilis par des francophones :

Bleu c'est AZERTY.
AZERTY

Je comprend pas le dlire  vouloir absolument mettre des normes et que ce soit partout pareil.

J'aime pas la normalisation.

----------


## grunk

Pour moi tous les problme de saisie des lettres accentu peut et doit tre gr de manire logiciel.
J'ai personnellement jamais tap une lettre accentu majuscule , je me suis toujours repos sur les correction orthographique pour le faire.

----------


## Drowan

> Ben en tout cas c'est surtout utilis par des francophones


Oui, c'est mme utilis que par les francophones.




> Je comprend pas le dlire  vouloir absolument mettre des normes et que ce soit partout pareil


Je suis d'accord a n'a pas d'intrt d'imposer une norme  tout le monde. surtout puisqu'il va falloir du temps pour s'adapter si on change de clavier.
(Au passage l'image m'as bien fait rire)

Cependant proposer un standard (pas une norme) commun afin que plus tard la transition d'un pays  l'autre soit plus ais, je vois pas ce que a peut faire de mal.
(Notons que AZERTY ne fait pas l'objet d'une norme, ni d'un standard. Il est juste le plus utilis)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je comprend pas le dlire  vouloir absolument mettre des normes et que ce soit partout pareil.
> 
> J'aime pas la normalisation.


Je te verrais plus en Stroumph bta 
La normalisation est essentielle dans la vie de tous les jours. Personnellement, c'est l'absence de normalisation de certaines choses qui pose problme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La normalisation est essentielle dans la vie de tous les jours. Personnellement, c'est l'absence de normalisation de certaines choses qui pose problme.


La normalisation des claviers au sein de l'UE, a ne sert  rien.
Il y a beaucoup trop de normes au sein de l'UE c'est n'importe quoi...

Brexit : la banane de la discorde



> Concernant le nombre de bananes dans un rgime (on dit bouquet dans le jargon), la Commission europenne prcise bien (ici un rglement de 2011 http://www.parm.asso.fr/IMG/pdf_REG_...011_banane.pdf) le nombre de bananes (on dit doigt dans le jargon) mais Johnson sest emptr. La rglementation  qui concerne le commerce de gros  prvoit des bouquets dau moins quatre bananes et autorise par range, au maximum un bouquet de trois doigts. Bref, Johnson a pris lexception autorise (un bouquet de trois bananes) pour la norme.


Les normes c'est utile dans l'informatique pour que tu puisses brancher un truc sur n'importe quel ordinateur et que a fonctionne directement.
Mais l'UE va beaucoup trop loin dans les normes c'est abus.
Au niveau du commerce tout est copi sur les rgles US pour que le TAFTA/CETA passe bien, a craint  ::vomi::

----------


## BenoitM

> J'aime pas la normalisation.


C'est vrai que c'est plus pratique si chaque constructeur de clavier/gsm/gps crer sont propres clavier et que tu dois passer 10 min pour tapper 5 lettres
C'est vrai que c'est plus pratique quand chaque GSM avait sa propre prise pour le recharger
C'est vrai que ce serait plus pratique si on supprimait le code de la route et permettrait  chaque personne de dcider s'il est prioritaire sur une route ou non

Ah oui et quand tu ne sais pas utilis ton rasoir  l'tranger c'est d'un pratique de devoir utiliser un adaptateur pour ta prise.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est vrai que c'est plus pratique


La normalisation c'est souvent intressant, mais dans l'UE c'est abus, ils font n'importe quoi les mecs...
Les normes en informatique c'est cool, mais vouloir un clavier union europen a n'a pas de sens.
Mme si ce serait loin d'tre la norme la plus stupide de l'UE... Ils en ont fait un paquet bien pire.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mme si ce serait loin d'tre la norme la plus stupide de l'UE... Ils en ont fait un paquet bien pire.


Tu as des exemples ?

----------


## Charvalos

Moi, ce que j'adore, c'est que Ryu se contredit tout seul.

D'abord, il dit ceci :




> Non.
> Un clavier a doit tre li  une langue, il n'y a pas de langue commune au sein de l'Union Europenne, donc a ne sert  rien.


Puis, 2-3 posts plus bas, il te post cette image-l :




> 


Donc, il dit "Non, un clavier doit tre li  une langue" puis il se contredit lui-mme en postant une image o on peut notamment voir que le clavier QWERTZ est utilis en Allemagne, Suisse et dans dans diffrents pays de l'Est et que le clavier QWERTY est utilis Outre-Manche et dans les pays Scandinaves et dans le Sud de l'Europe.

 ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

Salut, Pierre,



> En quoi permettre <Alt gr> <X>, <Alt gr> <C>, <Alt gr> <V> empche <Ctrl> <X>, <Ctrl> <C>, <Ctrl> <V> ???


Ce n'est pas Alt Gr qui empche quoi que ce soit, c'est juste que Ctrl-X ou C ou V se fait de la main gauche presque en aveugle, tellement les doigts sont habitus et les trois touches cte--cte c'est trop bien avec le petit doigt sur Ctrl.
Dans l'image de la proposition de nouvel agencement, on voit bien qu'il faudra les deux mains pour faire les manips...  ::weird::

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'abord, il dit ceci :


Quitte  crer une nouvelle norme autant qu'elle soit adapt  une langue, ce serait beaucoup plus logique.
Ou garder les claviers qui sont en place historiquement, mme si ils ne sont pas adapt  une langue.

----------


## Drowan

> c'est juste que Ctrl-X ou C ou V se fait de la main gauche presque en aveugle, tellement les doigts sont habitus et les trois touches cte--cte c'est trop bien avec le petit doigt sur Ctrl


Peut-tre que ce sera modifi pour continuer d'utiliser ces touches, et donc une seule main.
On obtiendrait ainsi, respectivement, Ctrl+Y, Ctrl+X et Ctrl+:

----------


## Drowan

D'abord je suis d'accord avec toi sur ta dfense, il ne me semble pas que tu te soit contredit.
Cependant je ne comprends pas ta logique :




> Quitte  crer une nouvelle norme autant qu'elle soit adapt  une langue, ce serait beaucoup plus logique.


En quoi faire de l'individuel est plus logique que faire du commun ?




> Ou garder les claviers qui sont en place historiquement, mme si ils ne sont pas adapt  une langue.


Qu'y a-t-il de mal  changer d'un truc pas optimis  un truc pas optimis ? sachant qu'au passage on gagne l'adaptabilit d'un pays  l'autre.

----------


## sirthie

> Non.
> Un clavier a doit tre li  une langue, il n'y a pas de langue commune au sein de l'Union Europenne, donc a ne sert  rien.


Heu, je peux parfaitement taper en anglais avec un clavier AZERTY.

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

> Heu, je peux parfaitement taper en anglais avec un clavier AZERTY.


Ce n'est pas parce que l'on peut saisir du texte en anglais sur un clavier azerty que ce dernier est optimal pour la saisie de texte en anglais  :;): 

Il me semble vident qu'un clavier est li  une langue, et que la disposition optimale des touches n'est pas la mme sur un clavier anglais, sudois, allemand, espagnol, franais, ...

----------


## sirthie

> Ben en tout cas c'est surtout utilis par des francophones :
> 
> Bleu c'est AZERTY.
> AZERTY
> 
> Je comprend pas le dlire  vouloir absolument mettre des normes et que ce soit partout pareil.
> 
> J'aime pas la normalisation.


Pour info, les claviers utiliss par les franais, les francophones belges, les suisses, les canadiens franais (liste non ncessairement complte) n'ont pas les mmes dispositions de touches, dans des proportions variables.

A part a, les schtroumpfs sont parfaitement standards :-)

Enfin, le dbat tourne  vide. La faisabilit d'un clavier europen est, il me semble, avant tout conditionne par le nombre total de caractres et de signes diacritiques de toutes les langues de l'UE. Quel est-il, et comment disposer/organiser tous ces signes ?

----------


## Marco46

La facult du personnel politique  perdre un temps fou sur des choses inutiles et  ne rien faire sur des problmes rels est absolument sans quivalent. Ils arrivent encore  m'tonner.

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

> [...]La faisabilit d'un clavier europen est, il me semble, avant tout conditionne par le nombre total de caractres et de signes diacritiques de toutes les langues de l'UE. Quel est-il, et comment disposer/organiser tous ces signes ?


C'est bien pour cela qu' mon avis, un clavier europen n'a pas de pertinence, puisque plusieurs langues sont utilises en Europe et qu'un clavier est li  une langue.

Bien sr, il y a des disparits tonnantes et l'on comprend difficilement qu'un clavier franais BE soit diffrent d'un clavier franais FR, mais c'est l une particularit. Le problme de l'uniformisation par l'Europe d'un clavier est identique  tout ce qui a trait  la normalisation "europenne". Elle part du principe qu'il y a UN europen alors que la ralit est tout autre. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que l'Europe ne sera jamais construite et court  sa perte.

----------


## Drowan

> un clavier est li  une langue.


Ah bon ? 
Surement qu'un clavier *devrait* tre li  la langue, mais pour l'instant ce n'est pas du tout le cas.
Azerty n'est pas conu pour le franais. On peut observer sur la carte fournit par Ryu que les croates utilise le QWERTZ, a m'tonnerait que ce soit conu pour le croate.

Alors tant qu' avoir des claviers pas conu pour nos langues, pourquoi ne pas en avoir un commun ?

----------


## emixam16

Sur le principe, il serait positif d'avoir un clavier standardis. Effectivement, on ne pourra pas faire de clavier optimis pour TOUTES les langues Europennes, mais a sera dj mieux que les clavier AZERTY/QWERTY/variantes qui sont trs mauvais pour toutes les langues... Aprs a reste des points de dtails.


J'espre juste que si ce changement  lieu, il ce crera pas ce phnomne:

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Dans tous les cas, norme ou pas norme, le nouveau clavier AZERTY me va bien dans la mesure o apparemment on y trouve tout ce qui manque dans les claviers actuels sans tout bouleverser comme l'autre clavier.

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Le fait que les croates utilisent un clavier azerty ne veut pas dire que le clavier azerty est adapt au croate. Cela tmoigne simplement que les croates n'ont pas dvelopp leur propre clavier. Prendre une singularit pour argument n'est pas pertinent  :;): 

La clavier azerty est "li" au franais et le clavier "qwerty" est li  l'anglais. 

Je suis pour une simplification du clavier mais je reste raliste et je pense qu'il est aberrant de tenter de proposer un seul clavier en Europe.

----------


## Drowan

Pour moi la situation est la suivante :
On fait le constat que Azerty c'est pas fait pour le franais, c'est pas optimis (problme 1) et il manque des caractres (problme 2). Et quand on regarde chez nos voisins europens, ben c'est pareil, leur clavier non plus sont pas optimis et il leur manque des caractres. De plus quand on va se promener chez eux, c'est chiant ils ont pas le mme clavier (problme 3).
On a donc 3 solutions :
 - On touche  rien parce qu'on s'en fout (Totalement contre, l'volution passe par le changement)
 - On amliore le clavier Azerty pour l'optimiser pour le franais et les autres ont qu' faire de mme pour leur clavier (rsout les problmes 1 & 2)
 - On cre un clavier commun qui n'est pas optimis mais qui contient tout les caractres europens (rsout les problme 2 & 3)

Et je fais le constat que :
je me suis beaucoup fait dranger en allant en Suisse, en Irlande, en Serbie (et autres) et  chaque fois c'est une galre pas possible pour pouvoir crire un mail. ce que rsoudrait la solution du clavier commun
Alors que je me suis trs rarement dit : "merde Azerty c'est chiant je tape trop lentement"

Donc perso oui je vois l'intrt  un clavier commun europen. Plus qu' un clavier optimis pour le franais ( part l'ajout des caractres manquant et encore avec les traitements de textes d'aujourd'hui on s'en passe trs bien)

----------


## dourouc05

> Ce n'est pas parce que l'on peut saisir du texte en anglais sur un clavier azerty que ce dernier est optimal pour la saisie de texte en anglais


N'est-ce pas plus une question d'habitude qu'autre chose ? Si l'Azerty tait optimal, pourquoi parlerait-on du Bpo ? 




> On fait le constat que Azerty c'est pas fait pour le franais


L'Azerty franais, non, le belge, un peu plus (possibilit de composer les capitales accentues, chaque accent disposant de sa touche). 

Sinon, une question qui me semble compltement ignore : quid des alphabets autres que latin ? Les Grecs, les Chypriotes utilisent l'alphabet grec, les Bulgares (et d'autres ?) le cyrillique. Sans oublier les caractres spciaux : le bta latin en Allemagne (mais pas en Autriche  ::aie:: ), le  et le  en danois, les ligatures comme  en franais et en danois et je dois encore en oublier un gros paquet  ::aie:: . Caser tout a sur un clavier, a devient casse-gueule

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Drowan,

Perso, je suis loin d'tre rfractaire  l'volution. Mais tant qu' faire, autant que l'volution aille dans le bon sens. Je suis convaincu qu' brve chance, le clavier mcanique aura vcu.

Ds lors, une volution intressante serait d'avoir un clavier x touches avec symboles dynamiques pour les touches et la possibilit d'une configuration personnalise du clavier, chargeable sur l'OS par cl usb, fichier de config dans le cloud ou autre.

Ce serait l une vritable innovation qui aurait, en plus du mrite de laisser totale libert  chacun(e) de disposer du clavier de son choix en fonction de l'utilisation qu'il en fait (voire, pourquoi pas, de disposer de plusieurs configs en fonction de ce qu'il fait  l'ordi), de coter moins cher que tous ces consultant qui vont se mettre d'accord (ou pas) sur la solution "la moins pire" qui ne satisfera personne.

Si, au moins une fois, tous ces glandeurs pouvaient avoir une vision d'avenir plutt que de vouloir imposer des normes par rapport  une technologie dpasse (le clavier mcanique)...

----------


## AstOz

En fait, je pense que la question se pose autrement.

A-t-on toujours besoin du clavier traditionnel ?

Aujourd'hui, notamment avec l'arrive des priphriques mobiles, nous avons vu arriv de nouveaux types de clavier, que a soit le classique sur mobile (qui rend facilement accessible les  par exemple), des nouvelles mthodes de taper sur un clavier (http://tapwithus.com/ par exemple), de la reconnaissance vocale qui est de plus en plus pousse, la reconnaissance de l'criture manuscrite, j'ai mme vu des proto de clavier par la pense (ouais, c'est pas encore a pour le moment).
Certes, nos mtiers/passions nous confrontent trs rgulirement  un clavier, mais une bonne partie des gens n'utilisent un clavier classique que dans leur travail.

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

Salut Thibaut,

Vouloir un clavier avec les 473 caractres utiliss en Europe relve effectivement de la gageure. Quand on pense que le clavier azerty consomme une touche pour le  alors qu'UN SEUL MOT de la langue franaise utilise cette lettre ^^

C'est pourquoi une configuration dynamique d'un clavier "non mcanique" me semblerait une piste intressante...  :;):

----------


## Drowan

> Sans oublier les caractres spciaux : le bta latin en Allemagne (mais pas en Autriche ), le  et le  en danois, les ligatures comme  en franais et en danois et je dois encore en oublier un gros paquet . Caser tout a sur un clavier, a devient casse-gueule


Je compte 32 touches qui n'ont rien d'affecter avec la combinaison AltGR+. (en partant du principe qu'on se base sur l'azerty)
On peut donc dj en mettre un bon nombre de caractres spciaux.

(On notera au passage mes comptences de haut vol dans l'utilisation de Paint  ::mouarf:: )

Ensuite on peut augmenter encore plus en crant des touches accents (comme c'est dj le cas avec l'accent circonflexe)

----------


## Drowan

> Ds lors, une volution intressante serait d'avoir un clavier x touches avec symboles dynamiques pour les touches et la possibilit d'une configuration personnalise du clavier


Ah a oui, je suis totalement pour. Un clavier proche du optimus maximus ce serait top ! Mais je crois que le projet  avort...

----------


## robertledoux

Pourquoi pas pour le clavier FR, aprs c'est une "norme", personne n'est oblig de la suivre. Mais au niveau europen, je suis un peu plus mitig, d'autant plus que certains pays ont une langue pas "compatible", ou place t'on le "s cdille", "t cdille" roumain par exemple ? On ne peut clairement pas plaire  tout le monde, donc quitte  mal faire, autant laisser les autres pays se dbrouiller dans leur choix de changer ou non de clavier.

Aprs au travail, nous laissons le choix  nos collaborateurs, et mine de rien il apparat que chez les tech, c'est le QWERTY US qui arrive en 1re position puis UK en seconde. Et la plupart configurent pour tre en mode international qui permet d'avoir les accents que l'on souhaite sur toutes les lettres.

----------


## chrtophe

Mme avec l'azerty je suis emmerd entre le mac et le PC. L'arobase, le dise, l'euro, le gal le point d'exclamation ne sont pas au mme endroit. Sans compter que la touche suppr n'existe pas sur mac, on a que le backspace. Mais je crois que je prfre garder l'azerty, ou choisir dynamiquement comme voqu (et je prendrais azerty).

----------


## sergio_is_back

> Salut Thibaut,
> 
> Vouloir un clavier avec les 473 caractres utiliss en Europe relve effectivement de la gageure. Quand on pense que le clavier azerty consomme une touche pour le  alors qu'UN SEUL MOT de la langue franaise utilise cette lettre ^^




T'a compt les grecs qui utilisent l'alphabet cyrillique dans tes 473 signes ?

Notre dput y a t-elle pens aussi ?





> C'est pourquoi une configuration dynamique d'un clavier "non mcanique" me semblerait une piste intressante...


Piste intressante....  Certains y ont peu tre dj pens, mais le cot risque de rendre cette possibilit encore illusoire pendant de nombreuse annes par rapport au clavier
traditionnel.

Seuls les linguistes, les traducteurs, et quelques autres professions particulires pourraient en tirer un rel avantage : je voyage rarement avec mon clavier dans ma valise, plus souvent avec mon portable... dont le clavier ne s'interchange pas...

----------


## Pierre Fauconnier

J'ai dj vu des claviers projets par un "stylo" sur tripode. Je pense qu'au vu des avances technologiques, une solution mixte "logicielles/matrielle" pourrait voir le jour et conqurir des parts de marchs.

Mais bon, je n'ai pas dit que c'tait pour demain...  :;):

----------


## Drowan

> T'a compt les grecs qui utilisent l'alphabet cyrillique dans tes 473 signes ?


L'alphabet cyrillique ? en grce ? Tu es sr de ce que tu raconte ?

Aprs avec des systmes de touches accents/cdilles (comme le circonflexe sur l'azerty) on rduit normment le nombre de touches ncessaires.
Et l'ide est un clavier pour lEurope utilisant des alphabet latin. Sinon on fait quoi on inclue aussi le Cyrillique, le Mandarin, etc. Evidemment a c'est pas possible.

Aprs il est sr qu'une meilleure solution est l'utilisation de clavier adaptable, dont les touches changent en fonction de la langue/clavier. Mais pour l'instant les cot serait bien trop levs...

----------


## Jipt

> Peut-tre que ce sera modifi pour continuer d'utiliser ces touches, et donc une seule main.
> On obtiendrait ainsi, respectivement, Ctrl+Y, Ctrl+X et Ctrl+:


Et rcrire puis recompiler tous les programmes existants ? Ou rajouter du mapping dans le pilote ? Dj de la bidouille dans du matos mme pas encore sorti ?  ::ptdr:: 

Sans compter que le X pouvait symboliquement tre associ  couper, le C  *c*opier, et le V me faisait penser  un coin  insrer (= coller) ici.
On est loin du compte mnmotechnique avec tes Y, X et +...

----------


## koyosama

Mouais heuresement que je ramne mon clavier perso au boulot.

----------


## cirle78

Il y en a vraiment qui doivent s'emmerder...

----------


## byrautor

> Il y en a vraiment qui doivent s'emmerder...


C'est vrai quoi, pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqu !

----------


## Drowan

> Mouais heureusement que je ramne mon clavier perso au boulot.


Ce qui n'est pas possible partout...

Quand tu travailles dans des bureaux scuriss, il arrive que tu ne choisisses pas ton matriel. J'ai un dpartement dans la boite ou je suis avec accs scuris (Il sont terroris  l'ide d'tre pirat), ils sont dans un environnement totalement clos, les claviers (l'ensemble du matriel donc y compris les claviers) sont fournit par la boite et d'abords test de fond en comble pour vrifi qu'ils sont clean. (Perso je trouve a beaucoup trop exagr, a m'tonnerai qu'on introduise un espion via un clavier, surtout vu que seules les personnes du dpartement peuvent y rentrer, mais bon...).
Pareil j'ai une amie qui travaille dans des bureaux d'un dpartement ministriel, interdit d'amener le moindre matos. Elle a mme pas russi  faire passer une souris ergonomique aprs tre revenu d'une tendinite.

Aprs c'est des cas extrmes

----------


## ijk-ref

> L'Azerty franais, non, le belge, un peu plus (possibilit de composer les capitales accentues, chaque accent disposant de sa touche). 
> 
> Sinon, une question qui me semble compltement ignore : quid des alphabets autres que latin ? Les Grecs, les Chypriotes utilisent l'alphabet grec, les Bulgares (et d'autres ?) le cyrillique. Sans oublier les caractres spciaux : le bta latin en Allemagne (mais pas en Autriche ), le  et le  en danois, les ligatures comme  en franais et en danois et je dois encore en oublier un gros paquet . Caser tout a sur un clavier, a devient casse-gueule


Certes il n'est peut-tre pas possible de crer un clavier universel rpondant  La grande question sur la vie, l'univers et le reste mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'un *vrai clavier latin international* ne serait dj pas une bonne ide. Ca ferait dj un bon paquet des claviers en moins (pas que pour l'Europe) !

Toutes les accents, barres, ronds, cdilles et ligatures ne demandent rien de plus que des touches mortes ddies  l'instar de notre touche franaise [^] C'est ce qui est le plus logique et efficace. Mais quelle ide de merde les touches [] [] [] [] et [] rendant leurs majuscules impossibles, prenant plus de place et mnmotechniquement plus dur  retenir !

Ensuite rien ne sert de rester arc-bout sur un clavier AZERTY. Un clavier QWERTY aurait le mrite d'tre plus proche du standard actuel et donc d'tre accept facilement par le plus de pays. J'attends avec impatience l'exprience scientifique prouvant qu'un francophone crit plus vite sur un clavier AZERTY  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

> Mais quelle ide de merde les touches [] [] [] [] et [] rendant leurs majuscules impossibles


     ?

Il suffit d'avoir un vrai OS et d'utiliser maj. lock.




> prenant plus de place et mnmotechniquement plus dur  retenir !


J'utilise un clavier bpo typematrix chez moi et je ne vois pas trop le problme.

----------


## Drowan

> Il suffit d'avoir un vrai OS


C'est quoi un faux OS ?
Tout le monde n'est pas informaticien et s'amuse a install des OS pour avoir son clavier perso




> J'utilise un clavier bpo typematrix chez moi et je ne vois pas trop le problme.


Ben que *trs peu* de gens utilise un tel clavier, et qu'il pourrait tre intressant d'en avoir un commun pour ne plus avoir  s'adapter aux diffrents claviers.

----------


## Neckara

> C'est quoi un faux OS ?


Rhoo si on ne peut plus troller gentillement les Windowsiens.




> Tout le monde n'est pas informaticien et s'amuse a install des OS pour avoir son clavier perso


C'est surtout qu'il ne s'agit pas l d'un problme matriel, mais logiciel.




> Ben que *trs peu* de gens utilise un tel clavier, et qu'il pourrait tre intressant dans avoir un commun pour ne plus avoir  s'adapter aux diffrents claviers.


Et bien autant en profiter pour donner un vrai clavier  tout le monde, non ?

Et en profiter au passage  apprendre  certains membres de l'administration  avoir plus de 1 MPM.  ::whistle:: .

----------


## Yadre

En plus il n'y a que le clavier AZERTY Franais qui possde certains problmes, avec un clavier Belge on peut trs largement faire certaines choses comme tant "impossible" dans l'article. Par exemple les majuscules accentues :  .

Aprs le le "" majuscule c'est possible aussi mais l suffit de faire un peu d'ascii :  (alt enfonc + 128 au pav numrique).

Certes la plupart des utilisateurs n'ont pas connaissance de a, mais en cherchant un peu sur le net il y a toujours moyen de s'en sortir avec une solution +- facile sans trop de bouleversements, donc pour moi changer la norme d'un clavier bien implant depuis des dcnnies je trouve que c'est une perte de temps

----------


## Chuck_Norris

> En plus il n'y a que le clavier AZERTY Franais qui possde certains problmes, avec un clavier Belge on peut trs largement faire certaines choses comme tant "impossible" dans l'article. Par exemple les majuscules accentues :  .


Comme le dit Neckara, ce n'est pas un problme du *clavier* ou mme un problme de la disposition *AZERTY*. C'est un problme que Microsoft impose toujours que la touche Caps Lock se comporte comme un "Shift Lock", autrement dit identique  laisser la touche Shift enfonce. Enfoncer "" donne donc un 2.

Sous un vrai OS, Caps Lock est un vritable Caps Lock (autrement dit demander des majuscules, mais pas quivalent  laisser la touche Shift enfonce), permettant la saisie de caractres accentus minuscules comme majuscules trs efficacement, donc enfoncer "" donne "". Pour les chiffres, on a le pav numrique de toute faon. Et a c'est sur de l'Azerty tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique ; je ne parle mme pas du Bpo ici !

Faire en sorte que Caps Lock soit vraiment un Caps Lock et non pas un Shift Lock sous Windows, comme ce qui se fait depuis des lustres sous Linux, rsoudrait la grande majorit des problmes rapports ici, sans avoir  changer la disposition Azerty connue depuis des dcennies.

Pour les touches mortes, c'est une solution quand on tente de faire un clavier universel, mais une touche morte sera toujours moins efficace qu'une touche ddie pour une lettre accentue commune, comme "". Pour donner une ide, dans ce message j'ai utilis 22 fois la lettre "", 7 fois la lettre "" et seulement 3 fois la lettre "". Clairement la touche morte pour "^" est un bon choix vu sa relative raret, alors que cela serait une erreur pour les accents aigus et graves.

----------


## Drowan

> Rhoo si on ne peut plus troller gentillement les Windowsiens.


Non, Interdit !  ::mouarf:: 
(J'ai pas tilt que c'tait du troll, my bad)




> Et bien autant en profiter pour donner un vrai clavier  tout le monde, non ?


Oui, 100% pour

Mais l est la question. *Un vrai clavier* c'est un qu'on change pas comme a on s'embte pas  rapprendre ? Ou bien c'en est un bien foutu pour notre langue (comme le bpo par exemple) ? Ou alors un "universel au latin" afin de ne plus avoir  changer ?




> En plus il n'y a que le clavier AZERTY Franais qui possde certains problmes, avec un clavier Belge on peut trs largement faire certaines choses comme tant "impossible" dans l'article


Justement si c'est plus pratique d'utiliser le Azerty Belge, pourquoi ne pas dfinir le Azerty belge comme norme  la place du Azerty franais ? (Donc par extension de crer un clavier gnrique qui permet les diffrentes langues latin




> Aprs le le "" majuscule c'est possible aussi mais l suffit de faire un peu d'ascii :  (alt enfonc + 128 au pav numrique).


Ce qui avouons le est bien pnible, surtout si faut retenir les codes de plusieurs lettres.




> donc pour moi changer la norme d'un clavier bien implant depuis des dcnnies je trouve que c'est une perte de temps


Pour l'instant y'a pas de norme (en tout cas en France).
Aprs est-ce que une perte de temps  cours terme (le temps qu'on s'habitue  un nouveau clavier) ne peut pas tre un bnfice  long terme ?

----------


## Neckara

> Mais l est la question. *Un vrai clavier*


Les claviers, c'comme les chasseurs, t'en a des vrais et des faux.  ::mouarf:: 




> c'est un qu'on change pas comme a on s'embte pas  rapprendre ?


En plaisantant  moiti, un certain nombre n'ont mme pas appris  utiliser un AZERTY.

Changer de clavier, cela prend 2-3 semaines puis a va tout seul. Derrire, on s'aperoit assez vite du gain de confort  crire correctement sans se bousiller le petit doigt.  ::aie:: 




> Ce qui avouons le est bien pnible, surtout si faut retenir les codes de plusieurs lettres.


Sous linux, ce serait (pour utiliser les caractres unicodes) Ctrl+shift+u + 00C7 + space : .

Aprs, il est possible de se faire des macro, ou de rajouter une combinaison de composition dans le fichier : /usr/share/X11/locale/[lang].UTF-8/Compose

EDIT : 
En plus du maj lock, du compose, et de l'unicode, je me suis aperu que je me faisais des  avec shift+altgr+.
Dingue j'crivais des  sans mme me rendre compte du comment.  ::aie::

----------


## Steinvikel

> ... Ds lors, une volution intressante serait d'avoir un clavier x touches avec symboles dynamiques pour les touches et la possibilit d'une configuration personnalise du clavier, chargeable sur l'OS par cl usb, fichier de config dans le cloud ou autre.
> ...
> Si, au moins une fois, tous ces glandeurs pouvaient avoir une vision d'avenir plutt que de vouloir imposer des normes par rapport  une technologie dpasse (le clavier mcanique)...


c'est dj fait par Artemy Lebedev >> concept du clavier Optimus pour un prix de 400  1500 je crois (suivant le modle)
...mais question endurance, et compatibilit, on passera son chemin (en l'tat de 2010)
J'aurais apprci le mme concept avec de l'e-paper plutt que des cran actif... mais bon.

----------


## Sibian

Si je devais compter le nombre de fois o je me suis retrouv sous dos avec un QWERTY, le nombre de lignes de codes tapes en Suisse sur un QWERTZ, et que franchement, a m'a pas trop gn...
Mince quand mme harmoniser ce qui n'est pas 'harmonisable' .... et de toute manire certains devraient tre interdits de clavier (vivement la loi :  ::mrgreen:: ) et avec un minimum d'effort, on s'habitue en 2h max.
Et qu'on vienne pas me parler de  (alt-144) ou  ou  (faciles au clavier, le reste n'est qu'une question de fainantise).
Bref encore une bien belle niaiserie  tout point de vue.

----------


## Steinvikel

pour rprendre les message depuis la page 30 ...  ::aie:: 

L'argument du "clavier azerty n'est pas adapt au franais, alors autant changer pour un commun"
>> azerty (tout comme le QWERTY*Z* pour les allemands) est une "lgre" modification du clavier qwerty qui lui mme n'est pas trs optimis. Azerty est donc un fork de qwerty optimis pour le franais... loin d'tre parfait, mais toujours mieux que le qwerty. les aberrations que tout un chacun rencontre >> les majuscules non anglaises (cdille, accent...) ne sont pas accessibles, " ; " et " : " sont accessible directement, mais pas le simple " . " ni le " ? ", alors que ces derniers apparaissent bien plus frquemment.
Ces lacunes, il y en a une bonne quinzaine (pour l'criture du franais sous Windows), certaines sont imputable  la gestion par l'OS (ex: les capitales avec CAPS LOCK), certaines,  la configuration du logiciel de saisie (ex: guillemet droit ou apostrophe), et d'autres, directement imputable  la disposition du clavier (accs prioris pour le " ; " plutt que le " . ").

En ce qui concerne l'accs  un glyphe/fonction par une combinaison  une main, ou  deux... l'ergonomie dpend fortement du type de saisie. Pour une rdaction, le clavier sera principalement utilis pour retranscrire un texte manuscrit, il y aura assez peu de temps de pause, l'usage de combinaison  2 mains est plus rapide (facile), et casse moins la fluidit de saisie. Sur une tache un peu moins "textuelle" et faisant intervenir plus souvent la souris, l'usage de combinaison  1 main est plus apprciable, permettant de garder l'autre main sur la souris.

avant de poursuivre, il faut bien garder en tte :
Le clavier comme la souris sont des interfaces Homme-machine, ils permettent  l'Homme d'interagir avec.
Sa conception rpond d'abord en premier lieu aux spcificits de l'Homme destin  s'en servir. Le critre survenant rapidement est la facilit d'emploi > performance, rapidit, temps, productivit, etc. Vient ensuite la polyvalence > potentiel de productivit, adaptabilit, compatibilit/inter-oprabilit.
Chaque cultures a ses us et coutumes, et du moment que la disposition des touches (caractres) est en rapport direct avec la frquences doccurrence des caractres pour rpondre au mieux aux critres noncs ci-dessus, un clavier qui se veux ergonomique dans une langue, aura sa conception forcment dpendante  cette langue. Moins sa conception sera exclusive  cette langue, moins le clavier sera ergonomique... il faut trouver le juste milieu.
De plus, ses us et coutumes change radicalement suivant le contexte d'usage :
un programmeur n'aura pas du tout les mme rsultats statistiques de frappes, qu'un crivain, qu'un prof, qu'un musicien, que Mr tout-le-monde... chacun ayant recours  des caractres spcifiquement frquents dans sont mtier (ses outils).

QWERTY  t conu par des anglophones, pour des anglophones, dans un contexte conomique et informatique gouvern par des anglophone, dont tout  t pens en premier lieu pour l'anglais. A part les pays d'Asie ayant un systme d'criture trop loign/diffrents de l'alphabet latin, une grande part ce sont content du clavier amricain, ou un fork le rapprochant de leur langue, et non une conception de A  Z de la disposition et fonctionnement des touches (appuis multiple pour une slectivit diacritiques, etc.).

Et  notre poque, o il est rare (proportion de population) de devoir utiliser plus de 2 langues (naturelles), les solutions logicielles pour "gnrer" des caractres n'existant pas sur le clavier sont lgions, changer linterprtation de son clavier par l'OS est commun aujourd'hui (surtout dans les zones aux systmes dcritures diffrents).


Si ladoption d'un clavier franais pens pour le franais  tout son sens... je suis convaincu qu'harmoniser tout les claviers des pays d'Europe pour les rendre passe-partout est une mauvaise dcision... du moins si le but est rellement d'amliorer les "la complexit du passage d'un quipement  l'autre  l'chelle europenne".
L'Europe possde une norme diversit  travers ses 28 tats membres. Y placer tout a pour avoir une utilisabilit moyenne est assez peu convaincant.
En revanche, faire une norme englobant une disposition pour chaque systme d'criture (cyrillique, latin, grecque...) serait plus pertinent... mais adieu  l'internationalisation =,='
Incorporer l'anglais pour chacune de ces dispositions peut tre une solution, mais on en vient  se questionner :
Qu'entends le dput par "rendant ainsi complexe le passage d'un quipement  l'autre  l'chelle europenne" ?
est-ce l'adaptation de l'utilisateur sur une disposition qui lui est peu familire ? ou bien le choix d'un clavier qui saura allier le meilleur des deux mondes ?

Si le but est d'avoir un clavier pseudo-universel, permettant  un employ de produire aussi bien chez lui que dans le pays aroport, la solution n'est pas de modifier le clavier, mais de changer d'interface (ex: clavier projet, reconnaissance visuelle, VR...), ou encore logicielle. l'interface Homme-machine possde un encombrement limit. Du haut de ses 104 touche (en format classique) il ne peut "satisfaire" la majorit de l'Europe, qui compose bien trop de caractres et mcanismes diffrents. On se retrouvera avec 90% des gens le trouvant peu ergonomique compar  l'ancien. Et quid du choix des touches >> si on s'appuie sur la frquence des lettres, une voyelle franaise se retrouvera  cot d'un lment grecque, lui mme  cot d'une particule arabe ?.. si un alphabet est mis en avant pour viter a, lequel, et pour quel raison ?

bref,  chelle europenne, du bruit pour pas grand chose. Ca  au moins l'avantage de sensibiliser le publique sur le Bpo. =)

PS: au vu des caractres chinois... plus de 30 000 (traditionnels + simplifis). il sera bon de regarder comment ils oprent pour filtrer leur saisi (qui est semi-suggr).
C'est plus simple pour eux, il n'ont qu'un systme d'criture.

----------


## Steinvikel

> Si je devais compter le nombre de fois o je me suis retrouv sous dos avec un QWERTY, le nombre de lignes de codes tapes en Suisse sur un QWERTZ, et que franchement, a m'a pas trop gn...


Se retrouver en QWERTTY pour un franais c'est pas "trop" gnant (l'azerty tant un lger fork de celui ci)... d'autant moins que l'on programme ou bidouille son OS. Pour un thailandais c'est une autre histoire.
60% des tat de l'Union Europenne on une langue latine... les 40% ne seront pas des laisss pour compte.

*" ... et avec un minimum d'effort, on s'habitue en 2h max. "*
Ne prends pas ton cas pour une gnralit, cela ferait bien des malheureux. =/
Tu oublie Mr. tout le monde qui touche son PC qu' travers la souris, qui ne saurais dire clairement ce qu'est un excutable, etc. La majorit de la population de l'UE c'est pas des fru d'info. ^^'

*" Et qu'on vienne pas me parler de  (alt-144) ou  ou  (faciles au clavier, le reste n'est qu'une question de fainantise). "*
Quand a peut changer jusqu' 10% de ta productivit, ce n'est pas question de fainantise, mais d'ergonomie, defficacit, d'amlioration, d'volution.
Maintenant, pour celui qui dit a sur du candy crush comme application principale... oui effectivement. x)

----------


## Sibian

> *" ... et avec un minimum d'effort, on s'habitue en 2h max. "*
> Ne prends pas ton cas pour une gnralit, cela ferait bien des malheureux. =/
> Tu oublie Mr. tout le monde qui touche son PC qu' travers la souris, qui ne saurais dire clairement ce qu'est un excutable, etc. La majorit de la population de l'UE c'est pas des fru d'info. ^^'


Ya peut-tre aussi le facteur piano qui entre en jeu remarque (je pratique les 2 claviers depuis aussi longtemps, 33 ans en gros)... c'est vrai.
M'enfin bon, je persiste  dire que
1) harmoniser est une utopie sauf  uniformiser les langues
2) je sais bien que c'est dommage de devoir faire des manips pour les diacritiques (d'autant qu'il y a une touche qui ne sert que dans UN SEUL mot - le ''), du coup ce que je me dis en rflchissant un peu (oui a m'arrive, si si !) pourquoi ne pas harmoniser une disposition (uniquement) mais avec de 4  6 touches communes voire programmables pour avoir facilement des accents sur n'importe quelle lettre (genre   ou d'autres plus exotiques encore comme le r-accentu que mon samsung me fout  tire-larigot mais que je passerais du temps  trouver sur le pc  part avec une table de caractres spciaux genre traitement de texte) ? a en librerait 4  6 du coup pour d'autres caractres...

J'dis a j'dis rien ^^

----------


## Invit

> *" ... et avec un minimum d'effort, on s'habitue en 2h max. "*
> Ne prends pas ton cas pour une gnralit, cela ferait bien des malheureux. =/
> Tu oublie Mr. tout le monde qui touche son PC qu' travers la souris, qui ne saurais dire clairement ce qu'est un excutable, etc. La majorit de la population de l'UE c'est pas des fru d'info. ^^'


C'est marrant, a fait plus de 10 ans que je suis pass du clavier azerty au qwerty suite  mon changement de continent et pourtant...
Lorsque je tape du texte intensivement, j'ai encore le Q et A qui se mlange rgulirement.
A contrario, lorsque je passe en France et que je reviens  un clavier azerty, je cherche les accents et c'est un supplice... que j'courte avant d'y avoir consacrer deux heures, je l'admets.   ::aie:: 
Mais j'ai sans doute les capacits d'adaptation d'une hutre.

----------


## Neckara

> 1) harmoniser est une utopie sauf  uniformiser les langues


On parle d'une norme, mais je ne suis pas sr qu'il ai t dit qu'il n'y aura qu'une disposition possible.

Il est aussi possible d'avoir un clavier unique avec des "skins" diffrents. Voire de n'avoir qu'un seul azerty, un seul qwerty, etc. au lieu d'avoir je-ne-sais-combien de petites variantes qui n'ont pas de grandes diffrences entre elles.




> du coup ce que je me dis en rflchissant un peu (oui a m'arrive, si si !) pourquoi ne pas harmoniser une disposition (uniquement) mais avec de 4  6 touches communes voire programmables pour avoir facilement des accents sur n'importe quelle lettre


Pourquoi ne pas utiliser tout simplement des touches mortes comme on a avec bpo ?
ȩńķĺẑūğẏẅɓůǒưṿǫ₫ȼα

Je peux te faire n'importe quelle lettre trs facilement.

----------


## Sibian

> C'est marrant, a fait plus de 10 ans que je suis pass du clavier azerty au qwerty suite  mon changement de continent et pourtant...
> (...)


 ::lol:: 

Je sais mme plus ce que j'avais comme clavier quand j'habitais au Qc ! (ptet un JOUALSTY  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## ijk-ref

> () si on s'appuie sur la frquence des lettres, une voyelle franaise se retrouvera  cot d'un lment grecque, lui mme  cot d'une particule arabe ?.. si un alphabet est mis en avant pour viter a, lequel, et pour quel raison ?
> 
> bref,  chelle europenne, du bruit pour pas grand chose.


Faut arrter avec ce (contre) argument pour ne rien faire. Comme ignorer qu'un clavier latin international pourrait tre un trs bon compromis. Ne touchant peut tre pas tous les pays d'Europe mais bien plus dans le monde tous les pays utilisant les caractres latins quoi !

L'avantage d'un vrai et bon clavier QWERTY international serait de faire vraiment le "poids" face au clavier QWERTY standard et de permettre aux constructeurs de le proposer facilement voire mme de devenir en nouveau standard.

----------


## Steinvikel

> Envoy par Steinvikel
> 
> 
> () si on s'appuie sur la frquence des lettres, une voyelle franaise se retrouvera  cot d'un lment grecque, lui mme  cot d'une particule arabe ?.. si un alphabet est mis en avant pour viter a, lequel, et pour quel raison ?
> 
> bref,  chelle europenne, du bruit pour pas grand chose.
> 
> 
> Faut arrter avec ce (contre) argument pour ne rien faire.


Mon "bref" s'exprimait pour l'ensemble de ma rdaction, pas simplement ma dernire interrogation, soulevant le fait que l'harmonisation GNRALE sur l'ensemble de l'UE pour des clavier "statique" de 104 touches (dont seul 45-50 touches varient, on peut soustraire les invariantes [0-1] + [F1-F12] + 'espace' + les flches + 'chap' + 'ctrl' + 'shift' + tab...) est vou  ne pas tre adopt, du fait du peu d'ergonomie qu'un tel clavier UNIQUE offrirait. videmment des solutions softwares existent, mais dans ce cas, le nophyte n'aura plus ses yeux pour ce guider  la frappe... si dans les moins de 30ans il y a beaucoup (en proportion) de dbrouillard dans ce domaine, je doute que ce soit le cas des plus de 30ans.

Les questions que je soulevaient pour la frquence et la langue "prfrencielle" n'ont nullement le but d'touffer un quelconque effort d'volution. Elles mettent galement en lumire que la conception d'UN clavier europen est loin d'tre aussi trivial que le passage d'un AZERTY-FR vers BPO, o les choix pour la plupart sont vident. Et qu'il serait plus judicieux d'tablir DES claviers europens. De toute manire, cela nempchera pas certains corps de mtier de recourir  des claviers spciaux (la finance, la cration musicale...).
D'ailleur, pour en revenir  la prsence de "", c'est (il me semble) parce que les premiers claviers azerty n'avait pas l'accent grave sur le "7" accessible via 'alt gr'. "" n'est peut tre prsent que dans "o", mais je rencontre ce mot bien plus frquemment (dsignant au choix un endroit physique ou temporel) que "vague", ou quantit d'autres... mais de l  lui garder encore aujourd'hui un accs direct, je reste dubitatif... de mme pour "$" et "", quelqu'un ici les utilises plus d'une fois par mois ? (hors langage de programmation !) x)




> Comme ignorer qu'un clavier latin international pourrait tre un trs bon compromis. Ne touchant peut tre pas tous les pays d'Europe mais bien plus dans le monde tous les pays utilisant les caractres latins quoi !
> 
> L'avantage d'un vrai et bon clavier QWERTY international serait de faire vraiment le "poids" face au clavier QWERTY standard et de permettre aux constructeurs de le proposer facilement voire mme de devenir en nouveau standard.


Je base mon argumentaire sur les dires rapport de la dpute, je cite : "...  l'heure d'une intgration europenne plus pousse avec une monnaie commune, des tlcommunications facilites, il apparat pertinent d'offrir aux Europens un matriel identique ... avec un nombre important de concitoyens se rendant chez leurs voisins europens pour tudier ou travailler."
Il faut remarquer que les terme sont trs vagues, se voulant surement vulgarisateurs. "nombre important" absolu ou pourcentage ? important, par rapport  quoi ?
"il apparat pertinent d'offrir aux Europens un matriel identique" ...qu'on m'explique le rapport entre conomie commune (la monnaie, le systme conomique, la rglementation...) et le fait d'crire de la mme manire. J'utilise ici des courtes citations, mais si l'ensemble de son plaidoyer  pour but cette simplification, alors cela sappelle un biais cognitif (qu'il soit volontaire ou non) > rapprocher 2 lments en apparence directement lis, et laisser croire qu'il le sont.
"...un clavier latin international pourrait tre un trs bon compromis. " > oui, mais il n'est pas question d'adapter le clavier pour les U.S. ou l'Australie, mais de l'adapter pour les pays *europens* uniquement (Royaume-Unis inclus donc). La rflexion que pose la dpute n'est pas d'avoir un clavier plus efficace que le QWERTY-US, mais d'avoir un clavier qui facilite le "passage d'un quipement  l'autre" entre pays d'Europe.




> ... pourquoi ne pas harmoniser une disposition (uniquement) mais avec de 4  6 touches communes voire programmables pour avoir facilement des accents sur n'importe quelle lettre ... ? a en librerait 4  6 du coup pour d'autres caractres...


Si seul 4-6 touche sont communment utilis pour la gestion d'accentuation, je doute que cela suscite un quelconque intrt pour une "normalisation", ce sera par contre un concept qui s'imposera de lui mme dans le cadre de la mondialisation,  l'image du clavier bpo qui ne facilite pas uniquement l'usage du franais, mais l'optimise fortement pour ce dernier.
Si en franais on utilise que les accents aigu, grave, circonflexe, trma, et la cdille (et tilde, de manire fonctionnelle), il en existe bien plus dans d'autres langues latines.
On en revient comme dans beaucoup de suggestions avant moi : si les limites du clavier sont atteintes, il faut changer le priphrique, par exemple : passer  un clavier pouvant changer le symbole de ses touches dynamiquement, un clavier projet (laser sur une surface, holographique, clavier vierge...), s'interfacer en VR, etc.
Toutes ces solutions existent dj, elle ne sont pas dmocratiss soit  cause de leur cot, soit du manque d'ergonomie (un clavier projet ne permet pas de ressentir le chevauchement de 2 touches).




> ... Mais j'ai sans doute les capacits d'adaptation d'une hutre.


Les habitudes on la vie dure ! Chasse l, et elle reviendra au galop ! x)
Je compatie.  :;): 




> On parle d'une norme, mais je ne suis pas sr qu'il ai t dit qu'il n'y aura qu'une disposition possible.


C'est un flou que je constate galement, c'est un appel  rflexion, c'est pourquoi j'inciste sur le fait qu'il y a trop de choses "frquentes"  mettre sur nos 45 touches variantes, et qu'une disposition par systme d'criture serait bien plus probant.



> Il est aussi possible d'avoir un clavier unique avec des "skins" diffrents. Voire de n'avoir qu'un seul azerty, un seul qwerty, etc. au lieu d'avoir je-ne-sais-combien de petites variantes qui n'ont pas de grandes diffrences entre elles.


QWERTY et AZERTY-FR ont assez peu de variantes, AZERTY-BE en a dj plus et se prte mieux au franais... je ne peux pas me prononcer pour le QWERTY*Z*, mais toutes ces dispositions sont bas sur le QWERTY. Le Bpo  repens la disposition de A  Z en gardant commun les touches invariantes ([0-1] + [F1-F12] + 'espace'...).



> Pourquoi ne pas utiliser tout simplement des touches mortes comme on a avec bpo ?


...combinaisons, touches mortes, appuis successif... ou un mlange de tout a. Toutes les ides sont bonnes  prendre. a leur russit bien au Japon et en Chine.  :8O:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Comme le dit Neckara, ce n'est pas un problme du *clavier* ou mme un problme de la disposition *AZERTY*. C'est un problme que Microsoft impose toujours que la touche Caps Lock se comporte comme un "Shift Lock", autrement dit identique  laisser la touche Shift enfonce. Enfoncer "" donne donc un 2.


Je ne vois pas trop le rapport.
Le problme ne vient pas de l, mais du pilote clavier. Il suffit d'en installer un qui rgle ces dtails, et a roule. J'utilise "Clavier Franais Latin9" et je peux taper a sans soucis ! Rien  voir avec Windows. Windows propose une solution,  chacun de personnaliser. C'est l'avantage avec ce VRAI OS ! ;-)

----------


## Neckara

> Rien  voir avec Windows. Windows propose une solution,  chacun de personnaliser. C'est l'avantage avec ce VRAI OS ! ;-)


En gros, il a tellement de lacunes, qu'il faut le corriger personnaliser dans tous les sens.
La meilleure personnalisation reste encore d'installer un Linux... c'est d'ailleurs ce qu'ils ont commenc  faire avec le sous-systme Ubuntu sur les dernires versions de Windows  ::whistle:: .


 ::dehors:: .

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En gros, il a tellement de lacunes, qu'il faut le corriger personnaliser dans tous les sens.
> D'ailleurs la meilleure personnalisation reste encore d'installer un Linux... c'est d'ailleurs ce qu'ils ont commenc  faire avec le sous-systme Ubuntu sur les dernires versions de Windows .
> 
> 
> .


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Drowan

> Azerty est donc un fork de qwerty optimis pour le franais...


Ah bon ? tu sors a d'o ?
Parce QUERTY et AZERTY ont t invent pour *ralentir* la vitesse de frappe, en plaant les lettres qui se suivent rgulirement loign les unes des autres pour viter aux bras des machines  crire de s'entre-choquer.




> Le critre survenant rapidement est la facilit d'emploi ... Vient ensuite la polyvalence


Un clavier commun aux langues latines a rpond aux deux, c'est parfait.
facilit d'emploi : a peut pas tre pire qu'azerty puisqu'il mettra en place des mcanismes pour facilement taper toutes les lettres (surement avec des touches mortes, donc bien plus simple qu'un AtlGR+...)
Polyvalence : ben il est commun




> il ne peut "satisfaire" la majorit de l'Europe, qui compose bien trop de caractres et mcanismes diffrents.


Il pourrait au moins en satisfaire une grande majorit, non ?
Surtout que pour l'instant la majorit fait avec un clavier conu pour l'anglais. Ils trouveraient surement a mieux de faire avec un clavier qui permet toutes les langues y compris la leur, non ?




> On se retrouvera avec 90% des gens le trouvant peu ergonomique compar  l'ancien.


Pas sr puisque l'ancien n'est dj pas ergonomique...




> une voyelle franaise se retrouvera  cot d'un lment grecque, lui mme  cot d'une particule arabe ?.. si un alphabet est mis en avant pour viter a, lequel, et pour quel raison ?


Non puisque a n'as aucun sens de faire un clavier commun  des alphabet non commun.
Quel alphabet sera mis en avant ? ben le latin pour ceux qui utilisent le latin, le cyrillique pour ceux qui utilise le cyrillique (pour l'instant ils en ont qu'un), le grec pour les grecques (c'est dj le cas), l'arabe pour les langues arabes (c'est dj le cas aussi), etc
Donc c'est surtout pour le clavier latin qu'il y a un travail  faire




> bref,  chelle europenne, du bruit pour pas grand chose.


Oui c'est vrai que c'est quelque chose qu'on utilise rarement un clavier... Ils ont raison de ne pas se poser des questions pour essayer d'amliorer des choses.
Certes il y a plein d'autres problmes et beaucoup d'envergure plus grave, mais est-ce pour autant qu'il faut raler qu'en on essaye d'amliorer les choses ?




> Ca  au moins l'avantage de sensibiliser le publique sur le Bpo. =)


Oui je valide. Si la dcision est de ne pas faire de clavier commun alors il serait malin de faire un clavier pour le franais, et le BEPO est un candidat srieux

----------


## Steinvikel

> Ah bon ? tu sors a d'o ?
> Parce QUERTY et AZERTY ont t invent pour *ralentir* la vitesse de frappe, en plaant les lettres qui se suivent rgulirement loign les unes des autres pour viter aux bras des machines  crire de s'entre-choquer.


...et parce que ce blocage des ttes qui s'entre-choquent plombe la vitesse de production de la rdaction, ralentir la frappe permet d'acclrer la frappe en faisant disparatre cet vnement parasite. Une analogie serait : un prof qui parle trop vite, constamment arrt par ces lves pour rpter... une fois rsolu  ralentir son dbit, plus aucun ne l'interpelle pour se rpter... ralentissement de la sollicitations (beaucoup trop frquente) >> gain gnral de productivit
Une autre analogie serait les chaine de production, o si la vitesse du tapi est trop lev, aucun produit fini n'est ralis, ou alors 90% de produits dfectueux (mal faon),  la bonne vitesse et en dessous, environ 100% de productivit.
Alors oui Qwerty tait optimis pour la frappe de l'anglais sur clavier, et le azerty pour la frappe du franais... mais sur les *machine  crire*, dtail qui je doit bien l'avouer m'tait sortit par la tte ! x)




> Un clavier commun aux langues latines a rpond aux deux, c'est parfait.
> facilit d'emploi : a peut pas tre pire qu'azerty puisqu'il mettra en place des mcanismes pour facilement taper toutes les lettres (surement avec des touches mortes, donc bien plus simple qu'un AtlGR+...)
> Polyvalence : ben il est commun


Si clavier "latin" il y a, il faudra rsoudre la problmatique de l'accentuation, parce que pour ceux qui se tapent une dizaine de diacritiques diffrentes, va falloir l'harmoniser pour l'Europe de l'Ouest... ou simplement que l'Europe de l'Ouest adopte le systme pour diacritique (systme de frappe hein, pas d'criture).




> Il pourrait au moins en satisfaire une grande majorit, non ?
> Surtout que pour l'instant la majorit fait avec un clavier conu pour l'anglais. Ils trouveraient surement a mieux de faire avec un clavier qui permet toutes les langues y compris la leur, non ?


a n'est que mon avis personnel, mais je reste convaincu que " satisfaire la majorit " >> non... mais " satisfaire un grand nombre " >> oui
C'est comme aux lections prsidentielles, tu prends 3 candidats, t'en lis un  la majorit absolu. Si cette majorit absolu s'est exprim en 2 tour, tu peux tre quasi-certain que chaque rfrendum effectu pour changer le prsident pour un des candidats se rsoudra par un " oui " massif suprieur  50%.
  -  pour l'lection (par une masse), le systme le plus convaincant est " le vote par jugement majoritaire ", il se fait en un tour, facilement comptabilisable, et permet d'radiquer le vote blanc, le vote utile/stratgique, vote de protestation, l'effet de bord des petites candidatures... radique galement : le paradoxe d'Arrow, de Condorcet, le thorme d'impossibilit, et prsente peu d'intrt d'exagrer son vote.
youtube >> "ScienceEtonnante", "la statistique expliqu  mon chat", aborde le sujet d'un point de vu mathmatique, et "Science4all" l'aborde sur une problmatique socitale (la polarisation du peuple > pas de tendance  la neutralit, mais  l'opposition)
 - fin du hors sujet -  ^^'




> steinvikel: "On se retrouvera avec 90% des gens le trouvant peu ergonomique compar  l'ancien." >> Pas sr puisque l'ancien n'est dj pas ergonomique...


C'est d'autant plus vrai que le AZERTY-FR est monstrueusement arrir pour un usage PC actuel. ^^'
Mais avoue que si la solution retenu est un clavier demandant lappui d'une touche combinatoire pour slectionner l'accentuation franaise suivit d'une touche morte pour l'accent puis la lettre  accentuer, que tout les symboles autres que la ponctuation basiques utilisent des combinaisons, et les majuscule se feraient... bref, bien moins ergonomique pour un franco-franais, mais sur la "moyenne" des langues serait considr comme ergonomique... "moyenne des langues" sera srement utilis  tort pour parler de polyvalence. Dans mon exemple, c'est bien plus polyvalent qu'ergonomique... mais c'est pourquoi nous devons y rflchir, afin de trouver le juste milieu (HS: choix qui pourrait galement se faire sur un vote par jugement majoritaire).




> Non puisque a n'as aucun sens de faire un clavier commun  des alphabet non commun. ... Donc c'est surtout pour le clavier latin qu'il y a un travail  faire


Nous somme d'accord sur le fond  :;): 
Plusieurs claviers, srement un par systme d'criture, et oui, un gros travail sur la disposition (et mcanismes) latin est ncessaire, mais c'est peut-tre galement le cas pour le Maghreb et l'Europe de l'Est.
PS:  par la Grce, d'autres pays utilisent l'alphabet grecque ?  (en dehors des sciences bien entendu)




> steinvikel : "bref,  chelle europenne, du bruit pour pas grand chose." >> Oui c'est vrai que c'est quelque chose qu'on utilise rarement un clavier... Ils ont raison de ne pas se poser des questions pour essayer d'amliorer des choses.
> Certes il y a plein d'autres problmes et beaucoup d'envergure plus grave, mais est-ce pour autant qu'il faut raler qu'en on essaye d'amliorer les choses ?


J'ai peu tre pas t assez clair avec ma formulation, je vais me rpter :
steinvikel : "Mon "bref" s'exprimait pour l'ensemble de ma rdaction, pas simplement ma dernire interrogation, soulevant le fait que l'harmonisation GNRALE sur l'ensemble de l'UE pour des clavier "statique" de 104 touches (dont seul 45-50 touches varient, on peut soustraire les invariantes [0-1] + [F1-F12] + 'espace' + les flches + 'chap' + 'ctrl' + 'shift' + tab...) est vou  ne pas tre adopt, du fait du peu d'ergonomie qu'un tel clavier UNIQUE offrirait."
Mon "bref" tait la conclusion sur une rdaction supposant que la dclaration de la dpute portait sur un clavier UNIQUE, que je me suis efforc de dcrire comme tant un ptard mouill.
Maintenant ce sujet mintresse et a ne mempche pas de donner mon avis et d'couter ceux des autres, je ne conteste pas de se poser des questions sur le changement vers de nouvelles solutions au clavier, mais je conteste l'orientation d'une solution vers un clavier UNIQUE qu'il soit pour lchelle europenne ou plus grande.





> Si la dcision est de ne pas faire de clavier commun alors il serait malin de faire un clavier pour le franais, et le BEPO est un candidat srieux


article : " Dans le cadre de cette mission, en juin 2017, l'AFNOR a lanc une consultation publique pour le choix du *clavier franais* normalis, et a retenu deux propositions. (...) La consultation publique sur le clavier franais n'a dur qu'un mois, mais il faudra encore attendre le 15 septembre prochain pour que la norme (volontaire) - numrote NF Z71-300 - soit publie. "
Puis : " (...) la dpute LREM Anne Brugnera (...) a donc dcid d'attirer l'attention du secrtaire d'tat charg du numrique sur la mise en place d'un systme uniformis de clavier informatique  l'chelle europenne. "

j'en conclu que dans un premier temps, un clavier franais "norm" apparaitra, puis quelques temps plus tard, aprs qq tudes, et sondages... un (ou des) clavier europen apparaitra (ou non).

PS: Mon ton est srement un poil dfensif, mais n'a pour but aucune animosit, seulement de dnouer quelques fourvoiements =)
La lecture de ce thread est charg... il est facile de louper quelques dtails.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Bon, je ne suis pas pour un bouleversement des habitudes, ni mme pour un clavier universel, mais :

Franchement, je ne vois pas ce qui peut changer les habitudes avec le nouveau clavier AZERTY propos ici ??? il ajoute juste des possibilits aux claviers AZERTY actuels. Bon, j'aurais coupl "Beta" avec "B" au lieu de "S" (par exemple), mais globalement il apporte un net avantage par rapport  l'existant. Le Bpo est pas mal en soit, mais il bouleverse toutes les habitudes.

Au final, les deux propositions sont plus riches que l'existant ... avec un avantage  l'AZERTY qui est moins dstabilisant. Et pourquoi pas un clavier QWERTY modifi pour ajouter tous les caractres manquants  ceux qui utilisent les accents (  ', `, ^,  et ~ ). D'ailleurs, dans la proposition "AZERTY", il y a 1/4 et 1/2, mais il manque 1/3 et 2/3 qui sont au moins aussi important.

Pour finir, il faut aussi tenir compte des nuls au clavier (comme moi) qui ont besoin de *VOIR* ce qu'ils frappent.

----------


## ijk-ref

> () Mais avoue que si la solution retenu est un clavier demandant *lappui d'une touche combinatoire pour slectionner l'accentuation franaise* suivit d'une touche morte pour l'accent puis la lettre  accentuer ()


Tu penses donc qu'il faudrait un touche pour choisir l'accentuation franaises, une autre pour l'accentuation espagnol, allemande, etc... ? Un accent est un accent.


Rpertorions tous les accents & co possibles (Diacritiques de l'alphabet latin) :

[accent grave] 
[accent aigu]
[accent circonflexe] 
[trma / umlaut]
[tilde]

[cdille]

[double accent aigu] (hongrois)

[barre inscrite] 
[rond en chef]

[brve] (sorte de ^ invers arrondie utilis en espranto, turc, roumain)
[carron] (^ invers )
[point suscrite] (turc)
[virgule souscrite] (roumain)


Et il faut aussi une touche [ligature]

Ce qui nous ferait 7 actions en plus  caser sur nos claviers. Soit l'ajout de 4 touches au plus. (sans compter ce qui pourrait tre enlevs)

----------


## Drowan

> Bon, j'aurais coupl "Beta" avec "B" au lieu de "S"


C'est parce que c'est pas Bta mais Eszett (lettre allemande qui se rapproche du double S)  :;):

----------


## Steinvikel

> Tu penses donc qu'il faudrait un touche pour choisir l'accentuation franaises, une autre pour l'accentuation espagnol, allemande, etc... ? Un accent est un accent.
> 
> 
> Rpertorions tous les accents & co possibles (Diacritiques de l'alphabet latin) :
> (...)
> Et il faut aussi une touche [ligature]
> 
> Ce qui nous ferait 7 actions en plus  caser sur nos claviers. Soit l'ajout de 4 touches au plus. (sans compter ce qui pourrait tre enlevs)


" [Je] pense donc qu'il faudrait... " que nenni ! Le discours que tu rapportes est un exemple mettant en oeuvre une image pour pointer du doigt ce qu'implique "clavier UNIQUE" europen. nonant une non adoption du fait d'un manque d'ergonomie trop important pour une langue prcise.
La vision qui semble nous (toi et moi) divis porte sur l'implication qu'aurait une telle implmentation.

Pour les accents, j'ai peur de ne pas te suivre, tu m'expose un listing des diffrents types d'accents montrant 14 types (accent sur ligature, oui) + ligature... en pointant un lien qui en rfrence 29 de base (si on ne compte pas les doubles diacritiques)... et tu conclu qu'il faut 7 actions pour permettre lusage des ces 300 accents (+ 200 doubles diac'), rparti sur 29 types.
Je veux bien te croire, mais sans raisonnement c'est difficile de se l'imaginer.

en franais on utilise l'aigu, le grave, la cdille, le trma, le circonflexe, et le tilde... soit 6 types distinct.
la mise en oeuvre du azerty-fr >> '' -> une touche ddi, '', '' et '' -> une touche ddi, '' -> touche ddi
...pour le reste il faut soit une touche morte : '^' , soit une combinaison morte :  'alt gr' + [circonflexe], 'alt gr' + [accent grave], 'alt gr' + [tilde] soit 'shift' + [trma]
pour rsumer : hors touche 'ctrl' et compagnie, l'AZERTY-FR utilise 6 touches pour grer les 6 types de diacritiques,  travers 3 types de mcanismes (accs directe, touche morte, et combinaison morte).
Le simple fait de recomposer la disposition du clavier pour maximiser la vitesse de frappe et virer les symboles dsuet pour un usage classique ('' '' '' '~') ex: repositionner le 'point' et 'point d'interrogation' en accs direct, etc., permettrait, sans changer le systme de fonctionnement du clavier, d'amliorer l'ergonomie de frappe (sa fluidit, sa rapidit, sa production).

Mais le faire pour les 29 types de bases rendra forcment le clavier moins ergonomique puisque :
- sur les 45 touches variable d'un clavier, on est vite limit en accs direct (26 pour l'alphabet franais, + l'allemand '', etc.)
- adieux aux accs direct ddi au franais > augmentation des manipulations pour un mme rsultat
il faut noter que bien des choses peuvent tre gr logiciellement, les ligatures et les majuscules accentus par exemple... mais a ncessite une "intelligence" cot logiciel (traitement de texte, formulaire, etc.).
N'esprez mme pas voir cette fonctionnalit apparatre sur le bloc note de Windows ou invite de commande. x)
...et l on discute que du latin. ^^'

----------


## ijk-ref

> " [Je] pense donc qu'il faudrait... " que nenni ! Le discours que tu rapportes est un exemple mettant en oeuvre une image pour pointer du doigt ce qu'implique "clavier UNIQUE" europen. nonant une non adoption du fait d'un manque d'ergonomie trop important pour une langue prcise.
> La vision qui semble nous (toi et moi) divis porte sur l'implication qu'aurait une telle implmentation.


Le discours que tu rapportais rpondait  quelqu'un qui te suggrait de plutt s'orienter vers un *clavier latin international*. Alors arrte de parler de clavier UNIQUE europen on sait tous ici que c'est absurde mme toi et pourtant tu veux continuer  contre argumenter dessus alors qu'on t'a dj fait plusieurs fois la remarque.




> Pour les accents, j'ai peur de ne pas te suivre, tu m'expose un listing des diffrents types d'accents montrant 14 types (accent sur ligature, oui) + ligature... en pointant un lien qui en rfrence 29 de base (si on ne compte pas les doubles diacritiques)... et tu conclu qu'il faut 7 actions pour permettre lusage des ces 300 accents (+ 200 doubles diac'), rparti sur 29 types.
> Je veux bien te croire, mais sans raisonnement c'est difficile de se l'imaginer.


Sauf erreurs (probables) j'ai regard en dtail les diffrentes diacritiques et constat que beaucoup ne sont plus usits depuis des sicles et que d'autres servent uniquement  transcrire des langues comme l'arabe ou des langues des Indes. Donc aucun intrt des les garder pour un clavier exclusivement LATIN.


Ce qui m'amne  retenir seulement 14 possibilits. Notre clavier actuel comporte 7 *8* possibilits *[~]* [] [] [] [] [] [^] et []. Donc en les retirant pour laisser la place aux 14 nouvelles. Cela revient bien  devoir rajouter 7 *6* nouvelles places par rapport au clavier actuel bon je dirais plutt 7 car j'aimerai pas que le nouveau [~] soit aussi mal plac que l'ancien que j'avais omis  ::aie:: 

Les doubles diacritiques s'ajouteraient naturellement en appuyant l'un aprs l'autre sur les deux diacritiques  ajouter  une lettre.




> Mais le faire pour les 29 types de bases rendra forcment le clavier moins ergonomique puisque :
> - sur les 45 touches variable d'un clavier, on est vite limit en accs direct (26 pour l'alphabet franais, + l'allemand '', etc.)


Non pas 29 ! Seulement 14 et encore voir s'il est vraiment utile de garder les turques.

Sinon ton '' est seulement la ligature de deux 's' donc point besoin de touche particulire pour elle  ::P:

----------


## ijk-ref

> il faut noter que bien des choses peuvent tre gr logiciellement, les ligatures et les majuscules accentus par exemple... mais a ncessite une "intelligence" cot logiciel (traitement de texte, formulaire, etc.).
> N'esprez mme pas voir cette fonctionnalit apparatre sur le bloc note de Windows ou invite de commande. x)


Pas sr  l'instar d'Androd et son clavier virtuel 'intelligent'. Microsoft pourrait offrir la possibilit de surcharger virtuellement un clavier classique ne demandant aucun changement dans un logiciel comme Bloc-notes pour fonctionner  :;):

----------


## Neckara

Pour rappel, le bpo le fait dj il est donc inutile de dbattre de la faisabilit de la chose, vu qu'on a dj russi  le faire.

Ensuite, les touches mortes sont gres au niveau du driver ou de l'OS, pas la peine d'adapter les logiciels.

----------


## Steinvikel

Comme tu l'indiques ijk-ref, "Microsoft pourrait offrir la possibilit  ...", comme certaines fonctionnalits disponibles sous Linux, "Microsoft pourrait" mais il met soit 20 ans pour les proposer, ou bien ne les proposes toujours pas... pourquoi implmenter quelque chose nativement quand d'autres (diteurs/dveloppeurs) fabriquent des logiciels pour cette fonction ? >> pour conqurir des parts de march supplmentaires (ou viter d'en perdre).
ex: La coloration syntaxique est arriv dans les invite de commandes Linux, puis UEFI, avant Windows, qui ne l'a toujours pas implment  ma connaissance. Combien d'anne de retard ? x)




> Pour rappel, le bpo le fait dj  il est donc inutile de dbattre de la faisabilit de la chose, vu qu'on a dj russi  le faire.


 " le bpo le fait dj " >> la majuscule accentu ?... azerty aussi ^^
On ne dbat pas sur la faisabilit, mais sur le principe... et quand on s'explique, il est rare de le faire sans donner d'exemple.



> Ensuite, les touches mortes sont gres au niveau du driver ou de l'OS, pas la peine d'adapter les logiciels.


Moi qui pensait que les clavier taient intelligent...  ::aie::  
Les touche mortes oui, le rendu  l'cran non, plusieurs caractres sont envoy depuis le clavier, interprt par l'OS (et les drivers qu'il comporte), puis de nouveau interprt par le soft (quand il le fait). Sur notepad a sarrte au driver, sur LibreOffice a intgre les mcanismes d'Unicode (grce notamment aux auto-correcteurs, aux squences d'chappement, etc.).





> Le discours que tu rapportais rpondait  quelqu'un qui te suggrait de plutt s'orienter vers un *clavier latin international*. Alors arrte de parler de clavier UNIQUE europen on sait tous ici que c'est absurde mme toi et pourtant tu veux continuer  contre argumenter dessus alors qu'on t'a dj fait plusieurs fois la remarque.


Il a effectivement dit qu'un clavier "commun aux langues latines" rpondrait  certaines choses, qu'il avait encadrer dans une citation ddi. En revanche, cette histoire de "90%" portait sur une autre citation, qui posait, elle, l'argumentaire sur le contexte d'un clavier unique >> clavier unique entraine non adoption de 90% des gens.
Il suggrait que mme dans ce contexte, le clavier actuel franais est suffisamment peu ergonomique pour qu'un clavier unique europen puisse tre plus ergonomique que celui-l (ou suffisamment proche)... et par consquent adopt, plutt que refus par 90% comme je l'imageai.
Par la suite, j'ai eu des rponses intervertissant les 2 contextes (clavier latin ou clavier unique), ou simplement m'amenant  en parler puisque la rponse qu'on me fait le pointe.
" (...) arrte de parler de clavier UNIQUE europen on sait tous ici que c'est absurde (...) " >> Si j'en ai parl  l'origine, c'est justement parce que j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas une vidence pour tout ceux qui ont particip  cette discussion.  va peut-tre t'agacer, mais j'en parlerais  quiconque y placera le sujet... et la rponse sera srement orient vers la mme direction : qu'un clavier unique est "absurde".

je cite (dans l'ordre chonologique) :



> [ceci est la fin du billet, pas son intgralit] (...) Si le but est d'avoir un clavier pseudo-universel, permettant  un employ de produire aussi bien chez lui que dans le pays aroport, la solution n'est pas de modifier le clavier, mais de changer d'interface (ex: clavier projet, reconnaissance visuelle, VR...), ou encore logicielle. l'interface Homme-machine possde un encombrement limit. Du haut de ses 104 touche (en format classique) il ne peut "satisfaire" la majorit de l'Europe, qui compose bien trop de caractres et mcanismes diffrents. On se retrouvera avec 90% des gens le trouvant peu ergonomique compar  l'ancien. (...)





> Envoy par ijk-ref
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par Steinvikel
> ...





> Sauf erreurs (probables) j'ai regard en dtail les diffrentes diacritiques et constat que beaucoup ne sont plus usits depuis des sicles et que d'autres servent uniquement  transcrire des langues comme l'arabe ou des langues des Indes. Donc aucun intrt des les garder pour un clavier exclusivement LATIN.


Je n'aurais pas la prtention daffirmer connaitre tout les usages actuels des diacritiques en Europe, pour les langues latines. Si tu m'affirme que trs peu sont utilis de nos jours, alors le problme est rsolu, le clavier ne sera pas surcharg par a.




> Ce qui m'amne  retenir seulement 14 possibilits. (..) Donc en les retirant pour laisser la place aux 14 nouvelles. Cela revient bien  devoir rajouter 7 *6* nouvelles places par rapport au clavier actuel bon je dirais plutt 7 car j'aimerai pas que le nouveau [~] soit aussi mal plac que l'ancien que j'avais omis


Je n'en suis pas certain, mais je vais partir du principe que l'on parle, ici, tout les deux d'un clavier "latin commun" (pour toutes les langues latines europennes).
En franais, seul 5 diacritiques sont utilis, le tilde tant d'usage "officieux". Pour les pays gographiquement proches de la France, il y a trs peu de changement, apportant soit une lettre, soit une diacritique en plus. Pour faire simple, les hispaniques rajoutent une diacritique (~), les germaniques: quelques lettres et diacritiques (Allemagne, Norvge...).
Pour lapport que prsenterait l'inclusion d'alphabet latin des "pays de l'Est" (Roumanie, etc.), je ne pourrait me prononcer, si ce n'est pour nuancer que ce qui est dsign comme "lettre" dans des alphabets latins suprieur  26 sont principalement les mmes lettres avec diacritiques (ex: Danemark, Roumanie).
Juste avec l'Europe latino-romano-germanique, on table sur un alphabet commun dpassant 30 caractres, avec une dizaine de diacritiques courantes.
En incorporant les latino-cyrilliques et autres latino-bidule, a ne changera pas (je suppose) drastiquement la donne , mais on constate qu'on se retrouve assez loign de la configuration clavier franais, avec nos 2 petits accent, un trma et une cdille. x)
Tout a pour dire que, peut importe le clavier adopt, s'il n'est pas centr sur le franais >> on va devoir revoir nos habitudes pour les accents... des habitudes qui seront alors les mmes que nos confrres europens, plaant un '' de la mme manire qu'une lettre de l'alphabet des les Fro.




> Non pas 29 ! Seulement 14 et encore voir s'il est vraiment utile de garder les turques.


Si je ne m'abuse, la Turquie n'est que candidate pour son entre dans l'Union europenne... je ne sais pas si l'Europe qu'voque la dpute est au sens large, mais si la Turquie est pris en compte pour ce clavier, il faudra bien permettre aux non-turques d'crire du turc. Donc les diacritiques actuellement utiliss seront gards, pour les autres, aucune ide.




> Sinon ton '' est seulement la ligature de deux 's' donc point besoin de touche particulire pour elle


La question du "besoin" d'une touche d'accs direct  une lettre dpend de sa frquence dapparition. Et pour qu'un clavier soit "ergonomique" il faut trouver un juste milieu entre polyvalent et facilit d'accs. Si pour le franais et l'allemand je peux me prononcer, il n'en est rien pour le reste de l'Europe latine.

Pour ce qui concerne les mcanismes d'accs aux glyphes, je suis d'accord avec toi, seulement, ce qui dfinira la solution la plus adapt, dpendra en grande partie de la diversit des types de variances de glyphes  incorporer sur un clavier (45 touches en plus de [alt gr] & compagnie)

----------


## Drowan

> voir s'il est vraiment utile de garder les turques


euh ...  ::weird:: 

Je pense que tu as voulu dire : voir s'il faut que le clavier intgre le turc   ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

> ex: La coloration syntaxique est arriv dans les invite de commandes Linux, puis UEFI, avant Windows, qui ne l'a toujours pas implment  ma connaissance. Combien d'anne de retard ? x)


Aucune ! Dos 7 ( partir de Win2000) l'a : 



Plus qu'aux dveloppeurs  le mettre en uvre...



Et avant (Dos 6.0), il existait menucolor.

----------


## Zirak

Changer la couleur de la police et la couleur de fond, ce n'est pas de la coloration syntaxique.  ::weird::

----------


## Jipt

> Changer la couleur de la police et la couleur de fond, ce n'est pas de la coloration syntaxique.


La coloration syntaxique, ce n'est pas une surcouche s'appuyant sur les couleurs du fond et de la police pour faire son taf ?

Dit autrement, si pas de couleurs variables pour le fond et la police alors pas de coloration syntaxique.
Non ?

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Quel est le rapport entre la coloration syntaxique et le clavier ???

----------


## sekaijin

Il y a un clavier bien plus efficace c'est le Dvorak

Mais un ime comme en japonais ou en chinois a aiderait certains  crire (moi inclus).

pourquoi le caractre  est planqu alors que $ est direct sur un clavier franais ?
pourquoi @ qui est devenu incontournable n'est pas en accs  direct ? 

quant  ce qui a t crit dans l'article Alt+ =, alt +a =  alt + shit + a =  etc. a peut tre amlior mes dire que c'est pas accessible c'est peut tre une mconnaissance du clavier.

A+JYT

----------


## manuel5713

> Et je fais le constat que :
> je me suis beaucoup fait dranger en allant en Suisse, en Irlande, en Serbie (et autres) et  chaque fois c'est une galre pas possible pour pouvoir crire un mail. ce que rsoudrait la solution du clavier commun
> Alors que je me suis trs rarement dit : "merde Azerty c'est chiant je tape trop lentement"


j'aimerais savoir qu'est ce que vous utilisez comme ordi  l'tranger moi j'embarque mon portable, au XX j'utilisais les cafs internet mais a c'est au sicle prcdent, aujourd'hui la majorit des utilisateurs se balandent avec leur portable et donc le clavier.... 

Et l'arguement il faut voluer a fait certainement le bonheur de microsoft, appel et autres escrocs mais a rend trs difficile la vie des utilisateurs et la vie des mainteneurs "aprs comme me disait un prestataire faire et dfaire c'est toujours facturer"

----------


## Jipt

> Quel est le rapport entre la coloration syntaxique et le clavier ???


Post 520

----------


## Jean-Jean60

Pourquoi vouloir toujours changer, on a chang de nom pour Gaz de France mais cela n'a pas fait monter l'action en bourse au contraire.
"L'habitude est une trangre qui supplante en nous la raison" c'est une citation que j'aime employer, elle est trs vraie.
J'ai 60 ans et je ne veux plus changer mes habitudes pour rien en change, et l cela me fait penser aux ministres qui voulaient absolument une loi avec leur Nom ...
Toutes les secrtaires qui ont appris  taper d'une certaine faon vous voulez les mettre au rebut ...
Si c'est pour simplement mettre un accent sur une majuscule ou bien avoir une majuscule pour un  il faut simplement permettre une composition de touche et tout ira bien.
Moi dans le btiment j'ai besoin d'crire m (Alt. 252) M et cela marche aussi avec les majuscules.
Cette faon de faire ne me cote RIEN par contre un clavier "Universel" seulement pour lEurope ... combien cela va-t-il nous coter ! !!???.
Voil pour moi et j'ai dj achet un clavier identique  celui que je possde au cas o.
Et pour ceux qui veulent voyager, pour pallier  la galre pour crire un mail il y aura bientt des claviers souples que l'on pourra mettre dans notre sacoche.
Cordialement JP.

----------


## Gluups

Bonjour,
J'ai lu  peu prs le tiers du fil de discussion. Je crois que je vais lire le reste au fil du temps.
Je pense pouvoir dire ce que j'en pense.
J'ai jet un coup dil au clavier BEPO, et mentalement j'ai tap une phrase. Impressionnant : je n'ai pas boug de la range du milieu. La facilit maximale de frappe. a ne me choquerait donc pas qu'on enseigne a dans les coles de ... dactylo ? plus srieusement de bureautique.
Pour ce qui me concerne, j'ai pass un mois  apprendre l'AZERTY,  raison d'une heure par jour. Pour apprendre un autre il faut que a apporte un plus.
L o je rencontre vraiment un besoin c'est d'arriver  se mettre d'accord avec les collgues trangers. C'est vrai que a ne prend pas longtemps, de presser Alt Maj pour passer d'un clavier  l'autre (et on part du principe que personne ne regarde le clavier pour taper, autrement on ne s'en sort pas). Mais quand mme, c'est une contrainte. On arrive sur la machine d'un collgue, on voit ce qui le bloque, alors on lui tape la ligne de code qui va bien, patatras a ne marche pas car le clavier est dans sa disposition  lui. Donc soit Alt Maj le nombre de fois qui va bien, soit on lui dicte quoi taper. a marche, pour sr, mais le jour o on aura tous appris le mme clavier, a sera quand mme plus simple.
Je rejoins donc la dpute qui a dit "il ne faut pas que la France y aille seule" : a ne rimerait  rien.
Sauf si on veut conseiller un clavier  enseigner en France, mais ... peut-tre est-ce compliquer un peu plus le problme pour un demi-bnfice.
Donc ... largir le dbat, oui, mais la francophonie ne me parat pas tre la bonne chelle. Il faut viser nettement au-dessus.
En attendant mieux l'Europe peut tre un bon dbut, mme si le meilleur progrs que puisse apporter l'Union Europenne  mon avis serait de se dissoudre pour laisser construire l'Europe des peuples, non corrompue.

Une petite remarque au passage pour rpondre  quelqu'un : non, parmi les entreprises qui emploient des quipes de plusieurs dizaines de programmeurs de nombreux pays, il n'y en a pas tant que a qui proposent de venir avec son portable perso pour travailler, et avant chaque runion tlcharger ce qu'on a fait sur le serveur. De toute manire, le portable du collgue ne serait pas dans la mme langue non plus, donc je ne vois pas bien ce qu'on rsoudrait comme a.

----------


## Gluups

> et point de vue clavier virtuel, comme ceux sur les tablettes ou par affichage laser, a donne quoi point de vue vitesse / facilit de  frappe ??
> 
> sinon, plutt tentant, mais uniquement  l'tat de concept : http://www.designboom.com/design/key...tlisted-entry/


Ah ah, pas mal le coup de payer un supplment pour avoir un clavier ergonomique avec deux moitis spares pour optimiser l'angle du poignet, et taper avec deux doigts !

Avec a il faut porter des pins, non ?

----------


## Gluups

> Cela pourrait tre le symptme d'un problme physique ou d'une mauvaise habitude, ce n'est pas impossible.
> Moi, j'ai un dos tout pourri et m'assoie n'importe comment, quand j'ai mal, je ne dis pas que c'est de la faute  la chaise.


Mon dos commenait aussi  trouver que ramasser les annes lui pesait.
J'te raconte pas comment mettre des coussins sur les dossiers si durs a chang la donne.

Pour ce qui est du clavier plusieurs interprtations sont possibles.
Si il est rejet d'avance, s'en servir va forcment faire mal.
Si le doigt est crisp, il ne va pas tarder  tre douloureux.
Pour ce qui est de l'impact de la disposition des touches, attendons voir peut-tre d'autres retours ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> pourquoi le caractre  est planqu alors que $ est direct sur un clavier franais ?


Peut-tre parce que quand le clavier franais a t dfini l'euro n'existait pas, alors que le dollar si ?  ::roll::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Il y a un clavier bien plus efficace c'est le Dvorak


Vu que le bpo a t construit de la mme manire que le dvorak, mais avec un chantillon de textes bien plus large, je ne vois pas bien en quoi il est plus efficace.

----------


## Gwenbriss

Quels types d'utilisateurs, mtiers, industrie?
Au minimum c'est un courrier sur deux que je poste en Anglais ?
Pour les voyelles colles (qui ne se retrouvent pas souvent) ainsi que les majuscules accentues, il me suffit de rester 1 Seconde appuy sur la touche (Mac). Rappelons que les majuscules accentues ne sont pas dans notre grammaire.
Je prfrerais que les fabricants nous placent une range de touches supplmentaire programmables: Symboles, formules, mots, combinaisons de touches etc.  
Cdt.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Rappelons que les majuscules accentues ne sont pas dans notre grammaire.


a n'a rien  voir avec la grammaire, mais avec l'orthographe, et si, les majuscules accentues sont obligatoires pour crire un mot correctement. Dsol.

----------


## JasoQ

Beaucoup d'entre-vous se baladent partout en UE pour aller coder ?
A mon avis la rponse est non dans 99.99% des cas. Donc a ne sert  rient de vouloir une norme europenne pour un clavier.
Qu'ils essaient dj de se mettre d'accord sur une politique montaire quitable pour tous les membres et viter l'explosion de l'Euro avant de partir dans des dtails insignifiant...

----------


## Gluups

> Beaucoup d'entre-vous se baladent partout en UE pour aller coder ?
> A mon avis la rponse est non dans 99.99% des cas.


a, au moins, c'est une base de rflexion solide.

----------


## Drowan

> Beaucoup d'entre-vous se baladent partout en UE pour aller coder ?
> A mon avis la rponse est non dans 99.99% des cas. Donc a ne sert  rient de vouloir une norme europenne pour un clavier.


Se balader dans l'UE peut-tre pas, bien que je pense qu'il y en est bien plus que ce que tu avances.
Mais surtout on est trs nombreux  travailler avec des trangers (pas forcment UE).
Donc  avoir des collgues qui n'ont pas le mme clavier.

Quand  ce qui est de se balader dans l'UE, pour les parcours ingnieur la CTI oblige l'internationalisation de l'cole (cf ici) :



> une dimension internationale forte (enseignement des langues, mobilit internationale des lves, accueil des lves trangers, internationalisation de l'cole).


Donc tout les tudiants en niveau ingnieur ont soit t  l'tranger, soit ont ctoy des lves venant de l'tranger, donc soit on du s'adapter  des claviers tranger, soit on observer leur collgue galrer sur le clavier franais.




> Qu'ils essaient dj de se mettre d'accord sur une politique montaire quitable pour tous les membres et viter l'explosion de l'Euro avant de partir dans des dtails insignifiant...


Ce sont deux problmatique totalement diffrente qui ne peuvent tre trait par les mmes personnes.
Et ensuite est-ce parce qu'il y a des problme plus grand qu'il faut ignorer les autres problmes et arrter de chercher  amliorer notre quotidien ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Beaucoup d'entre-vous se baladent partout en UE pour aller coder ?


Pourquoi tout ramener au "code" ? Je vais t'tonner, mais la majeure partie des personnes utilisant un clavier d'ordinateur ne codent pas !

Et, je crois que tu devrais sortir de ton garage, de temps en temps, et tu te rendras compte que beaucoup de personnes vont dans des pays europens pour leur travail, et doivent se servir d'un ordinateur, et donc d'un clavier, tranger.

Si je prends mon exprience personnelle, il y a quelques annes (ouf, a ne me rajeunit pas, a), j'ai install un logiciel que ma boite avait dvelopp pour un groupe, dans une dizaine de pays europens. Je ne codais pas sur place (pas fou), mais j'installais, paramtrais et formais les utilisateurs. J'aurais aim avoir des claviers uniformiss  l'poque, crois-moi.

----------


## el_slapper

> Beaucoup d'entre-vous se baladent partout en UE pour aller coder ?
> (.../...)


Moi.

dimbourg, Londres, Milan (et d'autres endroits hors de l'UE, tels Boston, Sydney ou Duba)

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Je prfrerais que les fabricants nous placent une range de touches supplmentaire programmables: Symboles, formules, mots, combinaisons de touches etc...


Je ne vois pas en quoi <touche> avec <Maj> + <touche> et <Alt gr> + <touche> serait perturbant pour qui que ce soit. <touche> et <maj> + <touche> concerne presque toutes les touches, mais il reste beaucoup de place pour <Alt gr> + <touche>. Quelques  exemple :
<A> = a, <Maj> + <A> = A et <Alt gr> + <A> = <O> = o, <Maj> + <O> = O et <Alt gr> + <O> = <C> = c, <Maj> + <C> = C et <Alt gr> + <O> = Etc...
Il ne s'agit mme pas de changer des touches, ni les habitudes mais de rajouter des possibilits aux claviers qui existent dj.

Et pourquoi pas :
<2> = , <Maj> + <2> = 2, <Alt gr> + <2> = ~ et <Alt gr> + <Maj> + <2> = <7> = , <Maj> + <7> = 7, <Alt gr> + <7> = ` et <Alt gr> + <Maj> + <7> = <9> = , <Maj> + <9> = 9, <Alt gr> + <9> = ^ et <Alt gr> + <Maj> + <9> = Etc...
Du coup, sans changer la disposition des touches du clavier, on permet 4 possibilits pour chaque touche. Le plus gros travail pour les programmeurs sera d'crire de nouveaux drivers, et pour les fabricants de clavier de graver diffremment les touches.  :;):

----------


## Axel Mattauch

Proposer une alternative  l'AZERTY pour corriger ses lacunes (tels que , , ,  ...) est une proposition louable. Qu'une entit plus ou moins tatique propose le layout ou que ce soit une norme de fait impose par un industriel, peu me chaut.
Vu les antriorits et les habitudes prises, je suppose qu'un dclinaison d'AZERTY aura plus de chances d'intresser des utilisateurs qu'un DVORAK ou un BEPO, indpendamment des avantages des uns ou des autres.
Quant au clavier europen, il s'agit d'une plaisanterie:pour ajouter des , ,  ou autres , il faudra un clavier 200 touches ou des touches encore plus multicodes...Arrtons de fumer de la moquette. Un utilisateur polyglotte utilisera le cas chant deux ou trois claviers, selon la langue de saisie.

----------


## Gluups

Les claviers standard comportent six ranges de touches (celle avec la barre d'espacement en ayant moins que les autres bien entendu), mais a n'empche pas certains constructeurs de proposer en plus des touches programmables.
Il peut y avoir un petit supplment de prix pour a, mais c'est bien pratique. Et selon ce qu'on s'offre comme clavier, il peut y avoir plus ou moins de touches personnalises.

Le sujet du dbat est un peu diffrent. Sur les touches standard, la disposition est diffrente d'une culture  l'autre, et l'volution de la technologie et de la socit fait qu'une volution du clavier peut finir par s'avrer utile.

Du ct de la socit on a dj parl du signe , euro (qui d'ailleurs n'apparat pas dans l'alerte qu'on reoit par mail pour le prsent forum), par ailleurs on a vu fleurir des touches pour le mode avion. Il peut y avoir d'autres exemples qui ne me viennent pas  l'esprit.

Du ct de la technologie on a voqu les origines historiques de la disposition des touches, contexte qui n'est plus d'actualit, les machines mcaniques tant vraiment devenues l'exception (ce que le voisin peut bnir quand on a un rapport  taper de nuit, surtout si on n'est pas trop bien isol).

Pendant qu'on en est  remettre en cause les schmas de claviers, j'ai signal qu'il pourrait prsenter un intrt de le faire dans un contexte international.

D'aprs les exemples que j'ai dj vus, si on a des touches personnalises, leur contenu n'est pas impact par le choix du clavier au regard de la culture. Il peut apparatre un besoin de touches personnalises lies  la culture, mais  cet instant je ne vois pas d'exemple, et je n'ai pas connaissance que quelqu'un en ait dj vu.

----------


## chouetz

Un clavier "europen" n'a aucun sens, je me demande comment on peut perdre son temps  a
Ce qui est sr c'est qu'azerty est nul. On peut faire plus de caractre franais avec qwerty (mode with dead keys) et c'est plus adapt  l'informatique.

----------


## Gluups

> Proposer une alternative  l'AZERTY pour corriger ses lacunes (tels que , , ,  ...) est une proposition louable. Qu'une entit plus ou moins tatique propose le layout ou que ce soit une norme de fait impose par un industriel, peu me chaut.
> Vu les antriorits et les habitudes prises, je suppose qu'un dclinaison d'AZERTY aura plus de chances d'intresser des utilisateurs qu'un DVORAK ou un BEPO, indpendamment des avantages des uns ou des autres.


J'ai aussi mentionn que je ne serais motiv par l'apprentissage d'un nouveau clavier que si il y a vraiment un plus.
Pour les dbutants, le problme se pose diffremment.

Comme on passe d'un clavier  l'autre avec juste Alt Maj, a ne poserait a priori pas de problme que la petite jeune qui ne sait pas encore o est la machine  caf tape sur un BEPO, pendant que sa collgue qui prpare son pot de dpart  la retraite tape sur un AZERTY. Le marquage du clavier peut trs bien rester en AZERTY jusqu' la fin du pot, elle s'en fiche la petite jeune, elle ne le regarde pas de toute manire. Et quand elle a un trou de mmoire elle a droit au clavier  l'cran.





> Quant au clavier europen, il s'agit d'une plaisanterie:pour ajouter des , ,  ou autres , il faudra un clavier 200 touches ou des touches encore plus multicodes...Arrtons de fumer de la moquette. Un utilisateur polyglotte utilisera le cas chant deux ou trois claviers, selon la langue de saisie.


Si il s'agit des caractres diacritiques, on n'a pas ncessairement obligation de les avoir tous  disposition en mme temps, du moment qu'on a ceux de la langue dans laquelle on est en train de taper.
Le plus souvent, les quipes internationales tapent en Anglais, donc les caractres diacritiques ne sont pas leur problme prioritaire. En revanche on ne peut pas taper sur la machine d'un collgue parce qu'on ne sait pas o se trouve le a ou le n, a, logiquement, a devrait pouvoir se solutionner. Et on aurait une zone du clavier qui serait rserve aux caractres diacritiques, qui elle pourrait varier d'une langue  l'autre.
D'ailleurs, l'astuce des caractres diacritiques placs dans un menu contextuel li  la lettre sur laquelle ils sont bass ne me parat pas bte du tout.

Au demeurant on peut garder  l'esprit que la technologie permet tout--fait de conserver le BEPO, voire l'AZERTY si on prfre, dans une quipe franaise, et avoir un nouveau schma de clavier pour les quipes internationales. D'ailleurs, les gens qui travaillent l-dedans ne s'y mettraient pas forcment tous tout de suite, mais a serait tellement pratique qu'il serait alors dommage de s'en priver. a coterait  chacun une trentaine d'heures (boh, peut-tre un peu plus, car j'ai peut-tre perdu de vue que a peut dpendre de l'ge).

Il en va de cette question comme de beaucoup d'autres : ce n'est pas parce qu'on cre quelque chose qui apporte un avantage  certains, que les autres doivent se sentir lss.

----------


## Drowan

> Un clavier "europen" n'a aucun sens, je me demande comment on peut perdre son temps  a
> Ce qui est sr c'est qu'azerty est nul. On peut faire plus de caractre franais avec qwerty (mode with dead keys)


Je suis le seul  lire "un clavier europen c'est dbile. Par contre moi j'utilise un clavier anglais parce que c'est plus adapt" ?
C'est compltement incohrent. Si tu trouve le clavier franais mal foutu (puisque tu en utilise un autre) c'est bien qu'il faut le changer non ? Donc pour quoi pas un adapt  plusieurs langue dont le franais ?




> et c'est plus adapt  l'informatique.


Tout le monde ne fait pas de l'informatique...

----------


## Gluups

> D'ailleurs, l'astuce des caractres diacritiques placs dans un menu contextuel li  la lettre sur laquelle ils sont bass ne me parat pas bte du tout.


A l'cran, un menu contextuel s'obtient par un clic droit.
Au clavier, il peut trs bien s'obtenir par une touche morte ; ou une touche de modification qui fonctionne comme AltGr ou Alt. Ou encore une touche de modification qui accepte les deux modes de fonctionnement (sauf erreur a s'appelle une touche rmanente).

----------


## ijk-ref

Sur mon tl, le clavier virtuel Gboard est en saisie multilingue. J'ai bien de drles d'accents, j'ai aussi '' mais je ne trouve pas ''. Est-ce vraiment une lettre utilise de nos jours ?  ::aie::

----------


## Drowan

> Quant au clavier europen, il s'agit d'une plaisanterie:pour ajouter des , ,  ou autres , il faudra un clavier 200 touches ou des touches encore plus multicodes...Arrtons de fumer de la moquette.


Si on cre des touches mortes pour les diactriques on rduit grandement le besoin des touches.

Les diactriques les plus courantes dans les langues europenes utilisant l'alphabet latin (source : ici) :
Accent Aigu, Accent circonflexe, circonflexe invers, accent grave, barre, brve, caron, cdille, double aigu, macron, ogonek, point suscrit, ronde en chef, tilde, trma, virgule -> 16 diactriques
A priori 16 diactriques donnerait 16 touches pour tre le plus pratique possible.

On va optimiser en supprimant la barre qui n'est utilis que sur le D en croate et le o en Danois, donc on va placer a en AltGR+D et AltGr+o
On va faire de mme avec la virgule qui n'est utilis que par le rounmain sur s et t, on va galement le placer sur AltGr+s et AltGr+t
(Bien sur dans les deux cas avec la possibilit de les mettre en majuscule)
On en est donc rduit  14 touches

Ensuite on va diviser a par deux en plaant 2 diactriques par touche, une en accs direct et une avec shift (comme nous faisons pour l'instant avec le circonflexe et le trma).
On en est donc rduit  7 touches.

Si on pousse la chose en tudiant quelles diactriques sont les moins utiliss on peut galement en placer certaines en troisime position avec AltGr
Cela rduirait le tout  3 touches.

En partant de l'hypothse de Axel Mattauch qu'on rajoute des touches, on est trs loin des 100 touches supplmentaires que tu annonces...

----

Si je compte en termes d'emplacement et non de touche.
Les emplacements disponible sont :       (5 positions qui disparaissent puisque plus utile), et AltGR+ sur les touches & ^  * ! : ; , <
Soit un total de 5+9=*14* !! Magie on dirait que c'est fait pour  :;): 

Et je n'ai pas tudi la frquence d'apparition des diactriques, peut-tre que certaines sont trs rare et peuvent tre plac en AltGr+lettre

Un tel clavier ne me parait donc pas du tout compliqu pas si compliqu que a  raliser

----

Edit : Et le Eszett Allemand en AltGr+B ou S

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Un tel clavier ne me parait donc pas du tout compliqu  raliser


Dans tes calculs, il va manquer certains caractres de ponctuation propre  certaines langues europennes, style  et , mais bon, c'est pas la mer  boire ^^

----------


## Gluups

Pour les diacritiques j'en tais rest  une touche morte qui dclenche un menu, mais Drowan a l'air d'avoir sacrment rflchi  la question.
Aprs, si on veut 15 touches mortes de plus, en admettant qu'il y avait des caractres dessus, si parmi eux il y en a dont on a besoin il faut savoir o on les case.

----------


## Drowan

> Dans tes calculs, il va manquer certains caractres de ponctuation propre  certaines langues europennes, style  et


Bien vu  ::ccool:: , j'ai aussi pas fait les lettre incluse : , etc

Aprs comme je l'ai prcis, je pense qu'il y a des diactriques qui sont trs peu utilis et optimisables.
De mme par exemple le double aigu pourrait tre fait avec 2 appuis sur l'accent aigu

Mais l'ide est de montrer que a ne ncessite pas 200 touches, ni une redisposition complete du clavier (j'ai dit le message en question pour tre plus clair)

----------


## Gluups

> Sur mon tl, le clavier virtuel Gboard est en saisie multilingue. J'ai bien de drles d'accents, j'ai aussi '' mais je ne trouve pas ''. Est-ce vraiment une lettre utilise de nos jours ?


Jette voir un coup dil l-dessus :
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/t...-15592932.html

----------


## ijk-ref

J'attendais surtout qu'on m'indique la lettre sur le clavier virtuel  :;):

----------


## ramanvda

...chaque touche aurait soit un mini oled ou soit un mini cran style e-paper. On choisirait notre clavier par le systme d'exploitation!
Plus aucuns problmes de compatibilit!

Azerty, qwerty, bepo.... chacun sa sauce!

----------


## Jean-Jean60

Oui je suis assez pour le clavier dynamique ou multiple.
Avec des touches programmables.
Ouverture, clic droit "changer son clavier" et on peut mme esprer que l'on puisse emporter sa config. avec nous, Clef USB.
Messieurs  vos mninges et le premier qui le fabrique pourra s'appeler "Steve_JOBS_2" ou "Steve_Wozniak_2" et gagner beaucoup d'argent 
Cordialement JP.

----------


## Drowan

> ...chaque touche aurait soit un mini oled ou soit un mini cran style e-paper. On choisirait notre clavier par le systme d'exploitation!
> Plus aucuns problmes de compatibilit! Azerty, qwerty, bepo.... chacun sa sauce!


C'est effectivement la meilleure solution  ::ccool:: 

A ma connaissance il n'y a eu qu'une tentative  base de mini cran OLED dont le rsultat tait bien trop cher et s'est donc sold par un echec : clavier optimus
Et en ce moment une entreprise Australienne fait de la recherche avec de l'encre liquide mais est-ce que a va aboutir ? Sonder keyboard

----------


## Invit

> Oui je suis assez pour le clavier dynamique ou multiple. Avec des touches programmables.
> Ouverture, clic droit "changer son clavier" et on peut mme esprer que l'on puisse emporter sa config. avec nous, Clef USB.


Et l tu te retrouves  devoir bosser en urgence dans la salle des serveurs en mode console avec un bon vieux qwerty des familles. 
En plus du stress, tu as  grer une config de clavier que tu ne matrises pas du tout. Je cite un cas peu probable, mais que j'ai tout de mme vcu.
 une poque, il y a encore plus longtemps, je personnalisais  l'extrme mes raccourcis et plein de configuration mais lorsque je me suis retrouv chez un client sur sa machine, j'tais comme un con  chercher dans les menus pour faire des choses de bases. Depuis, je reste pas mal configuration de base et j'ai appris  me dmerder avec les trois types de configurations qwerty que l'on retrouve couramment au Qubec (ainsi que l'azerty que certains franais ne veulent pas quitter et qui changent le paramtre clavier sur les machines communes en RDP...) 
Par contre, a peut tre une belle galre pour entrer un mot de passe un peu sexy lors du login...

----------


## Gluups

> Ouverture, clic droit "changer son clavier"


Jusque l c'est Alt Maj, pourquoi faut-il changer a ?
Pour le plaisir d'innover ?

----------


## Gluups

> C'est effectivement la meilleure solution 
> 
> A ma connaissance il n'y a eu qu'une tentative  base de mini cran OLED dont le rsultat tait bien trop cher et s'est donc sold par un echec : clavier optimus
> Et en ce moment une entreprise Australienne fait de la recherche avec de l'encre liquide mais est-ce que a va aboutir ? Sonder keyboard


Donc, si je comprends bien, les crans tactiles n'existent pas ?
Le clavier  l'cran non plus ?

----------


## Axel Mattauch

> J'ai aussi mentionn que je ne serais motiv par l'apprentissage d'un nouveau clavier que si il y a vraiment un plus.
> Pour les dbutants, le problme se pose diffremment.
> 
> Comme on passe d'un clavier  l'autre avec juste Alt Maj, a ne poserait a priori pas de problme que la petite jeune qui ne sait pas encore o est la machine  caf tape sur un BEPO, pendant que sa collgue qui prpare son pot de dpart  la retraite tape sur un AZERTY. Le marquage du clavier peut trs bien rester en AZERTY jusqu' la fin du pot, elle s'en fiche la petite jeune, elle ne le regarde pas de toute manire. Et quand elle a un trou de mmoire elle a droit au clavier  l'cran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si il s'agit des caractres diacritiques, on n'a pas ncessairement obligation de les avoir tous  disposition en mme temps, du moment qu'on a ceux de la langue dans laquelle on est en train de taper.
> ...


Je suis sensible a tous ces arguments. Mon ressenti est que peu de personnes (j'avoue tre de ceux-l) feront un grand pas pour satisfaire un besoin marginal. Et il y a le problme de l'oeuf et de la poule, l'offre et la demande, de la mise  disposition de nouveaux claviers et de leur adoption. Donc je reste dubitatif, mais n'y vois aucune objection: si a me sduit, j'essaierai. 
Le concept de pav de signes diacritiques me semble intressant, peut tre pas pour un usage rgulier (il y a dj pas mal de tels signes dans le clavier 103 touches), mais vraisemblablement intressant pour des saisies occasionnelles dans diverses langues.
En s'appuyant sur cet exemple, oui, il est srement judicieux que les rflexions sur les diffrents claviers vernaculaires se fassent en harmonie, c'est  dire en mutualisant les bonnes ides.
Quant  l'apprentissage purement dactylographique -donc sans l'aide du marquage des touches- a demande effectivement des temps de formation: chacun fait en fonction de ses besoins et de ses capacits. J'avoue dtourner parfois mon clavier AZERTY FR et l'utiliser en clavier QWERTY PT ou en QWERZ AT, en affichant une image de la disposition des touches (plutt que d'utiliser un codage ALTxxx). Donc par coeur, c'est encore mieux.

----------


## Jean-Jean60

oui au vu des explications du clavier Optimus,je pense qu'il faut partir sur une tablette 12 cm/43 cm, si possible un peu molle et on devrait pouvoir faire quelque chose.
OU SONDER qui semble plus proche de ce que vous avions exprim en dbut de conversation, reste  savoir si certaines touches peuvent tre programmes, normalement oui .
C'est pratiquement ce  quoi je pensais le clavier Sonder, il faut persvrer ....
Cordialement JP.

----------


## JPLAROCHE

bonjour , ce matin j'tais chez mon expert comptable , et je regardais les comptables travailler en attendant d'tre reu....
il manque le pav numrique et s'il faut racheter un pav numrique  grrrrr ....
sans compter les touches crtl et alt  ni F1.....F24 
non le clavier n'est pas si ouvert que a ....
mais restons calme et attendons....

mais la bureaucratie vas dcider  :;): 
@bientt

----------


## Gluups

> J'attendais surtout qu'on m'indique la lettre sur le clavier virtuel


Non effectivement de ce ct, avec le clavier franais, pas de succs  ma connaissance ...

La question s'est dj pose au mois de Fvrier, alors j'ai dvelopp a :
https://www.cjoint.com/doc/18_02/HBb...u_WinKeyb2.zip

Il y a un bouton pour donc , un pour , et un pour .

Pour les autres, il faut cliquer sur Liste, puis chercher le caractre et reporter dans la zone de saisie le code qui apparat en face. Ensuite tu cliques sur Code.

Dans tous les cas le bouton met le caractre dans le presse-papiers, tu n'as plus qu' le coller o tu en as besoin.

Pour excuter a il faut la plateforme .Net, donc a priori a vise plutt Windows.

Quand on achte un portable, depuis un bon moment de a, si on veut une mulation de pav numrique dessus il faut le demander au vendeur. Alors comme je n'ai pas de pav numrique, que d'ailleurs le Alt + pav numrique ne fonctionne pas avec un pav externe, j'ai dbrouill a comme j'ai pu.

J'avais dj dvelopp un programme ClavierNum, avant, pour le mme usage (avec plus de boutons d'ailleurs), mais on dirait qu'il ne fait pas trop bon mnage avec Windows 10.

----------


## Gluups

> bonjour , ce matin j'tais chez mon expert comptable , et je regardais les comptables travailler en attendant d'tre reu....
> il manque le pav numrique et s'il faut racheter un pav numrique  grrrrr ....
> sans compter les touches crtl et alt  ni F1.....F24 
> non le clavier n'est pas si ouvert que a ....
> mais restons calme et attendons....
> 
> mais la bureaucratie vas dcider 
> @bientt


Comme c'est dit l a donne l'impression que c'est chez l'expert comptable qu'il manque le pav numrique, mais a s'insrera mieux dans la discussion si on interprte que c'est sur ton portable.

J'ai remarqu effectivement, comme je viens de le dire, qu'il y a des choses, comme a, qu'a priori je m'attendais  trouver sur un portable, mais maintenant il faut les demander explicitement  l'achat : un pav numrique, la touche Scroll/Lock, ...

Le lecteur CD-ROM c'est plus ancien, l-dessus je ne me suis pas laiss surprendre ; de toute manire maintenant les CD-ROM commencent srieusement  tre distancs par les clefs USB, moins encombrantes et avec plus de capacit.

Il y a intrt lors de l'achat  faire le point sur la connectique, pour vrifier que les besoins sont couverts.

A l'inverse, d'autres points sont de mieux en mieux couverts, sans qu'on ait rien  demander : les copies d'cran, les connexions rseau ...

----------


## sekaijin

> Vu que le bpo a t construit de la mme manire que le dvorak, mais avec un chantillon de textes bien plus large, je ne vois pas bien en quoi il est plus efficace.


Je parlais de l'azerty. je trouve le Dvorak plus efficace que l'azerty.

----------


## Mpolo

Citation Envoy par Ryu2000 Voir le message 

"Je comprend pas le dlire  vouloir absolument mettre des normes et que ce soit partout pareil"

Entirement d'accord, surtout que les normes sont toujours en train de changer. Dans cette histoire on va emmerder plusieurs centaines de millions d'Europens pour quelques milliers qui utilisent leur clavier sur des sites professionnels trangers.

Une solution radicale : des claviers o chaque touche est un petit cran LED qui affiche un caractre. Le tout gr par un pilote logiciel et le tour est jou.
L'avantage en plus serait d'avoir un clavier rtroclair ce qui est trs pratique.

A tout vouloir normaliser nous allons tre tous identiques en Europe et chaque pays finira pas perdre les spcificits qui le caractrise et fait son charme.
Car la prochaine tape sera une langue commune, puis un parlement commun unique (avec toutes les drives possibles et imaginable comme on peut dj le constater avec la commission europenne), puis un budget commun, puis, pourquoi pas, une religion commune et obligatoire.

Si on veut absolument normaliser/uniformiser y a tellement de choses plus urgentes  normaliser : les salaires au sein de l'union, les charges, les impts (pour viter le dumping entre pays de l'union), les prestations sociales, le droit du travail, etc..
Bien sr il faudrait le faire sans galiser par le bas comme c'est la rgle aujourd'hui pour des raisons prtendues de concurrence.

Alors non, laissez nous nos claviers respectifs, vouloir un clavier europen relve de l'utopie en regard des us et coutumes de chaque pays.
Garder nos spcificits, nos usages, nos habitudes, notre culture, nos caractristique ce n'est pas refuser le progrs, ce n'est pas refuser d'avancer.
C'est simplement conserver le droit de poursuivre notre chemin sans y tre contraint et forc, c'est le droit de refuser un monde uniforme et sans me dans lequel pas une tte ne doit dpasser.

----------


## sekaijin

> Proposer une alternative  l'AZERTY pour corriger ses lacunes (tels que , , ,  ...) est une proposition louable. Qu'une entit plus ou moins tatique propose le layout ou que ce soit une norme de fait impose par un industriel, peu me chaut.
> Vu les antriorits et les habitudes prises, je suppose qu'un dclinaison d'AZERTY aura plus de chances d'intresser des utilisateurs qu'un DVORAK ou un BEPO, indpendamment des avantages des uns ou des autres.
> Quant au clavier europen, il s'agit d'une plaisanterie:pour ajouter des , ,  ou autres , il faudra un clavier 200 touches ou des touches encore plus multicodes...Arrtons de fumer de la moquette. Un utilisateur polyglotte utilisera le cas chant deux ou trois claviers, selon la langue de saisie.


Non le mme clavier pour toutes les langues. particulirement pour les langues asiatique chinois japonais etc. avec les IME on tape groso modo en phontique c'est donc plus facile de rester avec le mme clavier alors que par dfaut les IME chinois et japonais utilisent le querty.
pour un habitu de l'azerty il est plus naturel pour crire タナカ de taper tanaka que tqnqkq. l'espagnol demande de jongler un peut avec ~ qui n'est pas trs facile  combiner que clavier windows. sur un mac c'est Atl + n 

Je pense que crer des IME pur le franais l'anglais, l'arabe, le sudois etc. laissant le choix du clavier aiderait bien plus les polyglottes. tu change d'IME en fonction de la langue tu tape quasi phontique et l'IME te propose les meilleurs mots. pour le faire avec le japonais on prend trs vite l'habitude et c'est trs rapide.

A+JYT

----------


## sekaijin

> Non effectivement de ce ct, avec le clavier franais, pas de succs  ma connaissance ...
> 
> La question s'est dj pose au mois de Fvrier, alors j'ai dvelopp a :
> https://www.cjoint.com/doc/18_02/HBb...u_WinKeyb2.zip
> 
> Il y a un bouton pour donc , un pour , et un pour .
> 
> Pour les autres, il faut cliquer sur Liste, puis chercher le caractre et reporter dans la zone de saisie le code qui apparat en face. Ensuite tu cliques sur Code.
> 
> ...


non il y a ce genre de truc sur tous les systmes. sur mac tu peux en plus afficher le clavier appuyer sur les touche Alt Crtl Cmd les combiner etc. et tu vois sur le clavier les caractres de chaque touche. Si tu ne sais pas comment faire un caractre moins courant a te permet d'apprendre.
la table de caractre prsente sur tous les systme t'affiche le code  taper pour l'obtenir mais pas les touche du clavier. ex } t'affiche Alt + 0125
 Alt + 0132.

quelque soit le clavier je pense qu'il y a matire  quelques modifs simple et rapide  mettre en oeuvre.
le @ en acces direct apple l'a fait sur les aserty et c'est entr dans les meurs sans que personne ne trouve  redire.   la place de  franchement qui a va gner . qui se sert de  ? ou de  

Je pense qu'il est trs facile de simplifier certaine chose sans tout changer.


quant au propos de l'adoption mettez un claviers BIDULUS par dfaut dans les pack  la place des Azerty et les gens l'adopterons. 90% de acheteur se moque du clavier qui est livr avec l'ordi. mettes que des claviers BIDULUS dans les coles et dans 10 les gens ne demanderons que a.

A+JYT

----------


## sekaijin

> Car la prochaine tape sera une langue commune...


Une langue unique europenne ?

Le Conseil de l'Europe a finalement tranch :

Aprs la monnaie unique, l'Union Europenne va se doter d'une langue unique,  savoir... le franais.

Trois langues taient en comptition : Le franais (parl dans le plus grand nombre de pays de l'Union), l'allemand (parl par le plus grand nombre d'habitants de l'Union) et l'anglais (langue internationale par excellence). L'anglais a vite t limin, pour deux raisons : l'anglais aurait t le cheval de Troie conomique des Etats-Unis et les britanniques ont vu leur influence limite au profit du couple franco-allemand  cause de leur rticence lgendaire  s'impliquer dans la construction europenne. Le choix a fait l'objet d'un compromis, les allemands ayant obtenu que l'orthographe du franais, particulirement dlicate  matriser soit rforme, dans le cadre d'un plan de cinq ans, afin d'aboutir  l'eurofranais.

1. La premire anne, les sons actuellement distribus entre 's', 'z', 'c', 'k' et 'q' seront rpartis entre 'z' et 'k', ze ki permettra de zupprimer beaukoup de la konfuzion aktuelle.

2. La deuzime anne, on remplazera le 'ph' par 'f', ze ki aura pour effet de rakourzir un mot komme 'fotograf' de kelke vingt pour zent.

3. La troizime anne, des modifikazions plus draztikes seront pozzibles, notamment ne plus redoubler les lettres ki l'taient ; touz ont auzi admis le prinzip de la zuprezion des 'e' muets, zourz ternel de konfuzion, en efet, tou kom d'autr letr muet.

4. La katrim an, les gens zeront devenu rzeptif  d changements majeurs, tel ke remplaz 'g', zoi par 'ch', - avek le 'j' - zoi par 'k', zelon les ka, ze ki zimplifira davantach l'kritur de touz.

5. Duran la zinkim an, le 'b' zera remplaz par le 'p'et le 'v' zera lui auzi apandon - au profi du 'f', fidamen on kagnera ainzi pluzieur touch zur no klafi. Un foi ze plan de zink an achef, l'ortograf zera defenu lochik, et l chen pouron ze komprendr et komunik.

LE REF DE L'UNITE KULTUREL DE L'EUROP ZERA DEFENU REALITE !

 :;):

----------


## Gluups

> Citation Envoy par Ryu2000 Voir le message 
> 
> "Je comprend pas le dlire  vouloir absolument mettre des normes et que ce soit partout pareil"
> 
> Entirement d'accord, surtout que les normes sont toujours en train de changer. Dans cette histoire on va emmerder plusieurs centaines de millions d'Europens pour quelques milliers qui utilisent leur clavier sur des sites professionnels trangers.


Quelle ide ? Pourquoi seraient-ils "emmerds" ?
Ils n'ont mme pas besoin de le savoir.





> Une solution radicale : des claviers o chaque touche est un petit cran LED qui affiche un caractre. Le tout gr par un pilote logiciel et le tour est jou.
> L'avantage en plus serait d'avoir un clavier rtroclair ce qui est trs pratique.


Il y a eu quelques liens proposs dans le fil, l-dessus.
Mais il parat que le succs commercial n'a pas t vraiment au rendez-vous.
Sinon on peut pousser le bouchon plus loin et acheter une tablette.




> A tout vouloir normaliser nous allons tre tous identiques en Europe et chaque pays finira pas perdre les spcificits qui le caractrise et fait son charme.
> Car la prochaine tape sera une langue commune, puis un parlement commun unique (avec toutes les drives possibles et imaginable comme on peut dj le constater avec la commission europenne), puis un budget commun, puis, pourquoi pas, une religion commune et obligatoire.


Hum, l-dessus en revanche j'encouragerais bien  la vigilance, mme si a nous sort du sujet.




> Si on veut absolument normaliser/uniformiser y a tellement de choses plus urgentes  normaliser : les salaires au sein de l'union, les charges, les impts (pour viter le dumping entre pays de l'union), les prestations sociales, le droit du travail, etc..
> Bien sr il faudrait le faire sans galiser par le bas comme c'est la rgle aujourd'hui pour des raisons prtendues de concurrence.


Plus de 20 ans que j'ai particip  une association sur ce thme ...
Et apparemment, la com' reste encore  faire.




> Alors non, laissez nous nos claviers respectifs, vouloir un clavier europen relve de l'utopie en regard des us et coutumes de chaque pays.
> Garder nos spcificits, nos usages, nos habitudes, notre culture, nos caractristique ce n'est pas refuser le progrs, ce n'est pas refuser d'avancer.
> C'est simplement conserver le droit de poursuivre notre chemin sans y tre contraint et forc, c'est le droit de refuser un monde uniforme et sans me dans lequel pas une tte ne doit dpasser.


Il faut faire attention, comme nous sommes partis l, tre contraints et forcs  pas mal de choses, c'est ce qui nous pend au nez. Vendre nos chemins de fer, par exemple.

Du coup, tout le monde prend un peu ce pli, et quand on propose une innovation tout le monde se braque de peur qu'elle devienne obligatoire.

Concernant les claviers, pour quoi faire ?

Les claviers AZERTY fonctionnent trs bien. On propose autre chose, mais pour ceux qui veulent.

Et d'ailleurs, une proposition (double) a t faite par l'AFNOR, parce que des utilisateurs le lui ont demand, et comme on en a parl ici a m'a donn l'ide d'une autre proposition dans le mme domaine, mais pas du ressort de l'AFNOR, puisque le domaine d'application sort de la France. La question devra donc tre pose dans d'autres contextes.

Mais si il y a lieu effectivement d'tre vigilants, et plutt deux fois qu'une, je ne crois pas que ce soit au sujet des pilotes de claviers. Si vous voulez utiliser une fentre de lignes de commandes avec un clavier du type KEYB FR 850, vous pouvez. Tout le monde ne va pas vous suivre parce que a va tre chiant  utiliser, mais c'est tout--fait possible de prfrer a, personne ne va vous le reprocher.

Alors le pilote AZERTY de Windows, a fortiori, il a encore de beaux jours devant lui. Sauf trs, trs grosse surprise. Et si il y a effectivement lieu de la craindre, encore une fois, c'est plutt ailleurs.

----------


## Gluups

> Une langue unique europenne ?
> 
> Le Conseil de l'Europe a finalement tranch :
> 
> Aprs la monnaie unique, l'Union Europenne va se doter d'une langue unique,  savoir... le franais.
> 
> Trois langues taient en comptition : Le franais (parl dans le plus grand nombre de pays de l'Union), l'allemand (parl par le plus grand nombre d'habitants de l'Union) et l'anglais (langue internationale par excellence). L'anglais a vite t limin, pour deux raisons : l'anglais aurait t le cheval de Troie conomique des Etats-Unis et les britanniques ont vu leur influence limite au profit du couple franco-allemand  cause de leur rticence lgendaire  s'impliquer dans la construction europenne. Le choix a fait l'objet d'un compromis, les allemands ayant obtenu que l'orthographe du franais, particulirement dlicate  matriser soit rforme, dans le cadre d'un plan de cinq ans, afin d'aboutir  l'eurofranais.
> 
> 1. La premire anne, les sons actuellement distribus entre 's', 'z', 'c', 'k' et 'q' seront rpartis entre 'z' et 'k', ze ki permettra de zupprimer beaukoup de la konfuzion aktuelle.
> ...


 ::): 

Tu serais bon chez gorafi ou bmf.

----------


## sekaijin

> Tu serais bon chez gorafi ou bmf.


Il s'agit d'un texte qui est apparu alors que la dcision de passer  l' venait d'tre prise. 
sa premire publication tait particulirement bien faite.
Document de la commission avec entte rfrence des dbat etc.
Il est anonyme. puis est apparu sur Internet cette version pur ne contenant que la partie sur la langue.

Ce qu'il faut savoir c'est qu'il s'agissait et il s'agit toujours dans l'union d'un sujet srieux.
Les statuts fondateur de l'union prvoient que tous document produit par la communaut doit tre traduit dans toutes les langues des tats membres.

Au dpart Franais(Wallon), Flamand, Anglais, Italien, Allemand. Mais avec l'largissement cela est devenu impossible. Les parlementaires ont dbattu du sujet.
Certain disant qu'on devait rester sur ces langues et rien de plus. D'autre disant qu'on devait se tenir au postula de dpart.
L'argument principal de ces derniers tant que les tat riche n'auraient rien  dbourser pour la traduction alors que les plus pauvres devraient se le traduire eux mme.

C'est l qu'une troisime voix  commenc  se faire entendre. Une Langue pour l'Europe. Mais cette voix trs minoritaire tait en plus divise.
 - Anglais (langue du commerce international)
 - Franais (langue diplomatique pour sa finesse d'expression)
 - Espranto (Langue consensuelle par dfinition)
 - Europano (je ne me souviens pas du nom exact, langue artificielle bas sur les langues europennes.)

pour la dernire proposition je me souvient de texte qui tonnamment sont lisibles et comprhensibles. c'est un mlange de mot de plusieurs langues et on arrive  le lire.

Le dbat c'est arrt sans conclusion. Mais ce vieux serpents refait surface rgulirement.
Le dbat est toujours prsent dans la communaut et dans le parlement non pas de faon officielle dans une commission mais dans les couloirs et les esprits. mais c'est l que murissent les changements comme la monaie unique.

A+JYT

----------


## Gluups

Ah, oui,la troisime proposition c'est un peu, les citoyens vont garder leur langue de leur ct, mais les changes pourraient se faire dans une autre langue rien que pour a.
Sauf que d'apprendre une langue a prend quand mme du temps, et la mayonnaise prend quand on fait un sjour linguistique chez des gens dont c'est la langue maternelle. Mme problme pour l'espranto;
Le dbat sur le clavier international pourrait un peu prendre la mme tournure, avec la diffrence qu'un clavier s'apprend en 30 heures, environ.
On gardera chacun son clavier jusqu' ce qu'un consensus se dessine. a pour les quipes internationales, hein, j'insiste parce que c'est si vite fait de faire peur aux gens ...

----------


## BenoitM

Sinon le plus simple.
Mettre une seule langue communes  ::ptdr::

----------


## Mahel57

Perso je n'ai plus un clavier azerty, que cela soit au boulot ou  la maison, car le qwertz suisse FR fonctionne super bien pour le Franais, l'Allemand et l'Anglais. Donc pas de soucis... ces claviers sont disponibles de suite  ::lol::

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ... le qwertz suisse FR fonctionne super bien pour le Franais, l'Allemand et l'Anglais...


 part la disposition, il a exactement les mmes dfauts que le clavier AZERTY franais. Par exemple, pas de , , , , , , ,  etc... le problme n'est pas la rpartition gographique des touches, mais l'absence d'accs direct (avec ou sans <Maj> ou <Alt gr>).

----------


## Gluups

> non il y a ce genre de truc sur tous les systmes. sur mac tu peux en plus afficher le clavier appuyer sur les touche Alt Crtl Cmd les combiner etc. et tu vois sur le clavier les caractres de chaque touche. Si tu ne sais pas comment faire un caractre moins courant a te permet d'apprendre.
> la table de caractre prsente sur tous les systme t'affiche le code  taper pour l'obtenir mais pas les touche du clavier. ex } t'affiche Alt + 0125
>  Alt + 0132.
> 
> quelque soit le clavier je pense qu'il y a matire  quelques modifs simple et rapide  mettre en oeuvre.
> le @ en acces direct apple l'a fait sur les aserty et c'est entr dans les meurs sans que personne ne trouve  redire.   la place de  franchement qui a va gner . qui se sert de  ? ou de  
> 
> Je pense qu'il est trs facile de simplifier certaine chose sans tout changer.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

En fait, la question n'tait pas "est-ce que a existe ?", mais "o est-ce que c'est sur le clavier AZERTY ?" (on parlait de )
et le "clavier visuel" ne m'a pas apport la rponse  cette question, mme avec AltGr.

Le fait est que si on n'a pas la rponse  cette question, c'est comme si la lettre n'tait pas fournie.

Aprs, il faut bien dire que ce que j'ai propos, c'tait bien pour bricoler sur le moment, d'ailleurs a rpondait surtout au fait que beaucoup de portables ne connaissent pas Alt + pav numrique, pour taper un caractre avec le code ASCII.

Sinon, je connaissais depuis un moment le pilote de clavier de Denis Ligeois :
http://users.sfr.be/denis.liegeois/kbdfrac.htm

qui avait au moins le mrite d'exister, mais avec l'inconvnient qu'on ne mmorise que les caractres qu'on utilise souvent.

En cherchant "clavier francophone tendu" j'ai trouv celui de Mickael Langlois :
https://michaellanglois.fr/fr/it/cla...ty-1-7-windows

C'est un peu plus lourd car il faut changer de mode (par Windows Espace) pour accder aux caractres diacritiques autres que ceux du clavier standard, mais une fois que c'est fait il semble que les dispositions des touches sont plus faciles  mmoriser.

L'intrt de l'intervention de l'AFNOR est que plutt que chacun bricole sa sauce, on se mette d'accord sur la mme, a vitera d'en avoir une d'installe  la maison et une autre au bureau.

----------


## sekaijin

> Bonjour,
> 
> En fait, la question n'tait pas "est-ce que a existe ?", mais "o est-ce que c'est sur le clavier AZERTY ?"
> et le "clavier visuel" ne m'a pas apport la rponse  cette question, mme avec AltGr...


J'ai bien prcis dans mon propos que la clavier visuel sur Mac le montrait. je sait que sur windows ce n'est pas le cas.
Je crois que sans tout changer ramener  un niveau "visible" les caractres courants serait dj un grand pas en avant. et pour a il n'est pas besoin de rvolutionner le clavier azerty. 
nous avons 6 touches de modif fn ctrl alt cmd  gauche et cmd alt  droite plus shift 

pour la touche e=e shift e=E alt+e= etc et en combinant les six modifiers on a largement plus de combinaisons que ncssaire pour faire tous les e avec accent en minuscule et majuscule les ligatures etc.

Pour les ligatures le clavier pourraient le faire eux mmes ae= etc.

A+JYT

----------


## Gluups

> nous avons 6 touches de modif fn ctrl alt cmd  gauche et cmd alt  droite plus shift


Je croyais que Cmd tait l'quivalent Mac de Ctrl ?
Si on vise une norme qui s'adapte aux deux c'est important ...

----------


## sekaijin

non cmd c'est l'quivalent de la touche windows

mais les racourcis utilisent cmd + c 
 l'poque la touche avait un logo de pomme et on disait pomme + C
Microsoft  copi la chose dans Word mais comme les clavier PC n'avais que les touches ctrl et alt et pas cmd ils on choisi ctrl + c
cela  fini par se gnraliser.
Sun avec SunOS utilisait Alt+c et le monde linux a pour parti repris es raccourcis sun et pour parti les raccourcis windows.

un autre truc qu'il pourrait y avoir sur un clavier azerty
la range du haut avec les caractre accentu et les chiffre.
elle pourrait donner les lettres accentu et autre symboles
avec shift gauche les mmes mais en majuscules et avec shift droit les chiffres

avec un peut d'ouverture d'esprit on peut imaginer beaucoup de solutions pour avoir tous les caractres sous la main.
A+JYT

----------


## Gluups

> non cmd c'est l'quivalent de la touche windows


Ah, d'accord.




> mais les racourcis utilisent cmd + c 
>  l'poque la touche avait un logo de pomme et on disait pomme + C
> Microsoft  copi la chose dans Word


et mme dans Windows il me semble




> mais comme les clavier PC n'avais que les touches ctrl et alt et pas cmd ils on choisi ctrl + c
> cela  fini par se gnraliser.
> Sun avec SunOS utilisait Alt+c et le monde linux a pour parti repris es raccourcis sun et pour parti les raccourcis windows.
> 
> un autre truc qu'il pourrait y avoir sur un clavier azerty
> la range du haut avec les caractre accentu et les chiffre.
> elle pourrait donner les lettres accentu et autre symboles
> avec shift gauche les mmes mais en majuscules et avec shift droit les chiffres
> 
> ...


Bref, un joyeux merdier.

----------


## MonsieurClumsy

C'est compltement idiot de normaliser un clavier europen... dj que l'identit europenne est fictive, il n'y a pas de langue europenne. Nous n'avons pas  partager nos claviers franais avec les espagnols ^^

----------


## bluehangel

Qwerty international pour tout le monde !

----------


## sekaijin

le clavier  une touche "shutdown"
 ::):

----------


## Taillise

je comprends pas bien le dbat: les machines  crire, c'est bien fini non? quand j'tais en activit, il m'arrivait d'aller travailler  l'tranger sur des ordinateurs QWERTY, il me suffisait de choisir un autre clavier et je retrouvais la disposition azerty. Bien sr, cela suppose de savoir taper  10 doigts sans regarder le clavier...et il ne faut surtout pas oublier de restaurer le clavier d'origine, j'avais ainsi sem la panique car les mots de passe ne fonctionnaient plus!
Enseigner la frappe ferait gagner beaucoup de temps aux utilisateurs de clavier. On pourrait imaginer que les utilisateurs choisissent l'option qui leur convient qwerty, azerty, bepo ou autre standard UE, pourvu qu'ils soient accoutums  la frappe en aveugle  10 doigts...le seul bmol est qu'il faut se rappeler qu'on a modifi le clavier par dfaut et que cette information apparaisse en clair (je me souviens du cas d'une femme de mnage qui avait fait tomber un clavier et avait remis les touches comme elle pouvait dans le dsordre, il avait fallu un certain temps avant de comprendre le pb)

----------


## MClerc

Certains caractres comme la lettre    (c cdille), par exemple, n'ont pas d'quivalents en majuscule. Le clavier Azerty ne permet pas non plus d'crire des mots forms de deux ligatures comme    et   , sans parler des quivalents en majuscule    et   . 

Sauf que c'est faux (d'ailleurs on peut se demander sur quel clavier cette phrase a t crite ...).

J'ai un clavier Azerty (sous Ubuntu) et cela ne me pose aucun problme. Il y a deux touches spciales pour  et  et pour  
, , il suffit d'appuyer d'abord sur la touche de blocage majuscule.

Comme disait un de mes profs de maths : en raisonnant juste sur un postulat faux, le rsultat est ncessairement faux.
Et il ajoutait : par contre, en raisonnant faux sur un postulat faux, le rsultat peut parfois tre juste.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...il suffit d'appuyer d'abord sur la touche de blocage majuscule.


Oui, j'utilise a aussi. Mais, a ne concerne que ceux (minoritaires) qui ne sont pas sous Windows. Il faut penser  un clavier "Franais pour tout le monde" (mais pas universelle pour l'Europe). La disposition des touches est (selon moi) un problme secondaire, la possibilit de faire des caractres "invisibles" sur le clavier est le principal problme. Si j'avais un clavier QWERTY avec un "" grav sur une touche, a mirait trs bien.

Il y a d'ailleurs une autre mthode pour avoir ces caractres (et a marche aussi sous Windows). Pour avoir un "", il suffit d'crire "oeuf", le correcteur d'orthographe propose "uf" (idem en majuscule avec "OEuf" - "uf"). Reste  supprimer "uf". Le "" s'obtient avec "Et" qui donne "t" etc... Mais a serait quand mme plus pratique avec des caractres gravs sur le clavier.

----------


## agripp

Le clavier Azerty a bien des dfauts.... Comme le Qwerty il a t conu pour ralentir la frappe afin que le dactylographe ne provoque pas de collisions entre les tiges portant les lettres... Cela dit, on le pratique depuis quelques gnrations et le vrai inconvnient, aujourd'hui, ce serait sa disparition. 
Non seulement il faudrait tous rapprendre  taper (et ceux qui ont dj travaill sur des claviers exotiques savent que l'apprentissage d'un nouveau clavier est relativement long), mais en outre il faudrait recycler tous les profs et reprogrammer tous les logiciels qui enseignent la frappe ! Ces rflexions valent aussi pour le clavier QWERTZ.
Quant  un clavier "europen" cela exigerait une unification des langues. Sur un clavier rellement ergonomique la position des touches est "commande" par la frquence d'utilisation du signe, or entre l'italien, l'espagnol, l'anglais et le franais les lettres utilises le plus frquemment ne sont pas les mmes... Et ne parlons pas des accents ni de la ponctuation ! 
Soyons clair : une cote mal taille pnaliserait forcment les uns ou les autres... Il n'y a gure que les fabricants se claviers qui y trouveraient leur compte...  
Si on tient rellement  unifier, il faut imposer une langue unique Europenne (par exemple le latin) et crer un clavier ergonomique parfaitement adapt  cette langue !
P.S : le Basic, le Pascal, le Java latins devraient tre de vrais dlices.

----------


## Neckara

> ceux qui ont dj travaill sur des claviers exotiques savent que l'apprentissage d'un nouveau clavier est relativement long


Une semaine, c'est pas si long que a.




> il faudrait recycler tous les profs


Bof.




> et reprogrammer tous les logiciels qui enseignent la frappe !


Si le logiciel n'a pas t cod avec les pieds, non.
Par ailleurs, il existe dj des logiciels pour, e.g. le bpo.




> Quant  un clavier "europen" cela exigerait une unification des langues.


Pas ncessairement.

Sachant qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'tre parfaitement optimis pour chaque langues. Aprs tout, la majorit utilisent de l'azerty pour crire en franais au lieu d'utiliser du bpo

Dans le pire des cas, il est par exemple possible d'utiliser un systme de "skin".




> Et ne parlons pas des accents ni de la ponctuation !


On peut utiliser des touches mortes
Le but n'est pas de faire des claviers  2 000 touches




> Soyons clair : une cote mal taille pnaliserait forcment les uns ou les autres... Il n'y a gure que les fabricants se claviers qui y trouveraient leur compte...


Par rapport  l'azerty ? Je n'en suis pas sr.




> Si on tient rellement  unifier, il faut imposer une langue unique Europenne (par exemple le latin) et crer un clavier ergonomique parfaitement adapt  cette langue !


Non.

----------


## sekaijin

Latin


```

```


Esperanto


```

```


 :;):

----------


## petitours

> Bon, je ne suis pas pour un bouleversement des habitudes, ni mme pour un clavier universel


Moi non plus, c'est la base de l'ergonomie et de la productivit 


> mais :
> Pice jointe 381074
> Franchement, je ne vois pas ce qui peut changer les habitudes avec le nouveau clavier AZERTY propos ici ???


 Quelle horreur que ce clavier azerty ! (le bepo pire encore videment) Toutes les fonctions des touches annexes  sont dplaces
je vois le , ",;.?...bref quasi tous on bougs pour prendre des places aussi compliques  atteindre mais....diffrentes  ::cfou:: 

why ? 

A y rflchir je crois que je prfrerais encore le BEPO avec lequel au moins je me rendrais compte que je ne suis plus sur le mme clavier, l c'est presque de la mesquinerie ou de la perversit que de faire tous ces petits changements

Mais pourquoi donc voulez vous un clavier universel diffrent alors qu'il y a  force d'annes qui passent des claviers universels tous pareils ? ::roll::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui, j'utilise a aussi. Mais, a ne concerne que ceux (minoritaires) qui ne sont pas sous Windows.


Heu ! Je suis sous Windows, et j'cris    trs simplement. Il suffit juste de choisir le bon pilote clavier. Le seul reproche que l'on peut faire  Windows c'est de ne pas proposer le en standard.

Et c'est vrai, par contre qu'il faut faire abstraction de certains caractres gravs sur le clavier. Mais, a, ce n'est pas la faute de Microsoft.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

C'est bien pour a qu'aucun clavier ne me convient, dj que je passe mon temps  rechercher visuellement les touches courantes, pour les caractres qui ne sont pas gravs, c'est pire. Mais bon, j'ai toujours t un nul du clavier.  ::roll::

----------


## Steinvikel

> Pas ncessairement.
> Sachant qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'tre parfaitement optimis pour chaque langues. Aprs tout, la majorit utilisent de l'azerty pour crire en franais au lieu d'utiliser du bpo
> Dans le pire des cas, il est par exemple possible d'utiliser un systme de "skin".





> Non.


Dans le cadre de la proposition,  savoir : faciliter l'adaptation  ceux qui travail sur plusieurs quipements / configurations / pays / langues... il n'est pas ncessaire d'imposer une langue  toute l'Europe, mais seulement  ces gens l. Il n'y aura donc pas de langue commune, soyons raliste. En revanche, il est fort  parier qu'*en plus* des claviers existant, un clavier "commun" permettant plus de souplesse sur son utilisation, comme un accs  plus de caractres, serait disponible sur le march, permettant  tout ceux touch par cette problmatique, d'opter pour une solution qui mutualise les efforts. >> chacun apprend  se servir de ce clavier en plus de son clavier habituel, et l'effort ne sera  faire qu'une fois, et pas  faire pour chaque frontire.

conclusion au clavier europen :
Cela exigerait une unification des langues >> non
Pour unifier, il faut imposer une langue unique >> non (dans ce contexte uniquement)

----------


## Mpolo

::lol:: 


> Une langue unique europenne ?
> 
> Le Conseil de l'Europe a finalement tranch :
> 
> Aprs la monnaie unique, l'Union Europenne va se doter d'une langue unique,  savoir... le franais.
> 
> Trois langues taient en comptition : Le franais (parl dans le plus grand nombre de pays de l'Union), l'allemand (parl par le plus grand nombre d'habitants de l'Union) et l'anglais (langue internationale par excellence). L'anglais a vite t limin, pour deux raisons : l'anglais aurait t le cheval de Troie conomique des Etats-Unis et les britanniques ont vu leur influence limite au profit du couple franco-allemand  cause de leur rticence lgendaire  s'impliquer dans la construction europenne. Le choix a fait l'objet d'un compromis, les allemands ayant obtenu que l'orthographe du franais, particulirement dlicate  matriser soit rforme, dans le cadre d'un plan de cinq ans, afin d'aboutir  l'eurofranais.
> 
> 1. La premire anne, les sons actuellement distribus entre 's', 'z', 'c', 'k' et 'q' seront rpartis entre 'z' et 'k', ze ki permettra de zupprimer beaukoup de la konfuzion aktuelle.
> ...


Excellent, chapeau !
Avec cette prononciation c'est Angela Merkel qui va tre contente, c'est trs germanis !  ::lol::

----------


## Gilliard

Le clavier suisse, conu pour tre utilisable en franais et en allemand et italien, (et bien sr anglais), est un compromis pas si mauvais.
Mais pour programmer, avec de []() et autres {} , un clavier US sera probablement toujours plus pratique. 
Le clavier universel pour toutes les applications, c'est un voeux pieu . Comme de vouloir un langage de programmation "universel" .

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Excellent, chapeau !
> Avec cette prononciation c'est Angela Merkel qui va tre contente, c'est trs germanis !


Merci pour ce moment de rigolade.  ::mouarf::

----------


## olvini3

Qui comme moi n'utilise que les combinaisons ALT + [Touche pav numrique] ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Qui comme moi n'utilise que les combinaisons ALT + [Touche pav numrique] ?


A condition :
D'avoir une mmoire d'lphant pour se rappeler tous les codes.Que <ALT> + [Touche pav numrique] ne fasse pas dj autre chose. Sur mon LINUX, <ALT> + <NUM 1> dplace la fentre active sur le "bureau 1" <ALT> + <NUM 2> dplace la fentre active sur le "bureau 2" etc... Et une fois qu'on a pris des habitudes  ::roll:: D'avoir un clavier numrique (sur pas mal de portables, il n'y en a pas).
Bref, c'est pas une solution universelle rpondant  tous.

----------


## macslan

Bon en Suisse on utilise qwertz qui est vraiment plus proche du qwerty que le clavier azerty (il y a que y et z qui change et les symboles et les chiffres n'ont pas besoin de shift)

Aprs que ce clavier europen quel pays va t'il prendre en compte lors de la cration de ce clavier et aprs a tant qu'on peut choisir (pour les fixes) a va.

----------


## Drowan

> quel pays va t'il prendre en compte lors de la cration de ce clavier


Ce qui serait logique c'est de prendre tous les pays (de langues latines, sinon a n'a pas de sens).

On pourrais penser  une logique comme suit (les chiffres sont au pif c'est pour illustrer) :
On regarde chaque langue, et pour chaque la frquence et lenchanement des lettres, et on fait une moyenne
Par exemple
en anglais :
le "a" apparait dans 12% des motsle "e" apparait dans 28% des motsen franais
"a" : 23%"e" : 48 %en danois
"a" : 37%"e" : 15%Donc en moyenne
"a" : 24%"e" : 30%
Il faut donc placer le "e" plus accessible que le "a", etc...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Mais enfin ??? pour moi, le problme n'est pas la disposition des touches. a, je m'en fout totalement. Le problme majeur des claviers, toutes langues confondues (ou presque) est l'absence d'accs "visuel"  certains caractres absents sur les touches des claviers (de tous les claviers).

En plus, il y a des touches sous employes. Par exemple : la touche "" de mon clavier. Pourquoi pas la modifier en : "" + "" avec le <Maj> pour rendre l'criture de "m" aussi facile que celle de "m". 

Encore une fois, sur chacune des touches, il y a la possibilit de mettre 3 caractres :
<Touche><Maj><Touche><Alt gr><Touche>
En excluant les touches de commandes et de contrle, a fait 48 touches, donc, 144 caractres diffrents. C'est largement suffisant. Reste  placer les caractres manquants sur les claviers et graver les touches en consquence.

Pour ce qui est des chiffres, le fait qu'ils soient accessible directement ne m'intresse pas dans la mesure o il y a un clavier numrique.

----------


## macslan

> Mais enfin ??? pour moi, le problme n'est pas la disposition des touches. a, je m'en fout totalement. Le problme majeur des claviers, toutes langues confondues (ou presque) est l'absence d'accs "visuel"  certains caractres absents sur les touches des claviers (de tous les claviers).
> 
> En plus, il y a des touches sous employes. Par exemple : la touche "" de mon clavier. Pourquoi pas la modifier en : "" + "" avec le <Maj> pour rendre l'criture de "m" aussi facile que celle de "m". 
> 
> Encore une fois, sur chacune des touches, il y a la possibilit de mettre 3 caractres :
> <Touche><Maj><Touche><Alt gr><Touche>
> En excluant les touches de commandes et de contrle, a fait 48 touches, donc, 144 caractres diffrents. C'est largement suffisant. Reste  placer les caractres manquants sur les claviers et graver les touches en consquence.
> 
> Pour ce qui est des chiffres, le fait qu'ils soient accessible directement ne m'intresse pas dans la mesure o il y a un clavier numrique.


a doit tre une spcificit du clavier franais la puissance car en Suisse c'est  et  il n'y a aucune puissance ni racine





> Ce qui serait logique c'est de prendre tous les pays (de langues latines, sinon a n'a pas de sens).
> 
> On pourrais penser  une logique comme suit (les chiffres sont au pif c'est pour illustrer) :
> On regarde chaque langue, et pour chaque la frquence et lenchanement des lettres, et on fait une moyenne
> Par exemple
> en anglais :
> le "a" apparait dans 12% des motsle "e" apparait dans 28% des motsen franais
> "a" : 23%"e" : 48 %en danois
> "a" : 37%"e" : 15%Donc en moyenne
> ...


Aprs niveau clavier qwertz le a est autant accessible que le e

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> a doit tre une spcificit du clavier franais la puissance car en Suisse c'est  et  il n'y a aucune puissance ni racine


Comment vous crivez les surfaces et les volumes ? Par exemple : Terrain de 2500 m ou moteur de 150 cm 

En plus, en quoi a gnerais d'avoir des possibilits que l'on utilise pas ? Surtout que, encore une fois, le potentiel des claviers n'est pas utilis.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Aprs niveau clavier qwertz le a est autant accessible que le e


Chez moi, toutes les touches sont accessibles ... si elles sont sur le clavier.

----------


## Neckara

> Comment vous crivez les surfaces et les volumes ? Par exemple : Terrain de 2500 m ou moteur de 150 cm


En azerty, tu peux faire ^+digit : ⁰⁴⁵⁶⁷⁸⁹

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> En azerty, tu peux faire ^+digit : ⁰⁴⁵⁶⁷⁸⁹


Puisque c'est si simple, pourquoi ne pas le graver en dur sur le clavier ? Il y a tellement de choses caches que l'on ne les connat pas toutes, et si on ne les emploie que rarement, on oublie ces possibilits.

----------


## Neckara

Tu veux le graver comment ?

Sur bpo je compte 22 touches mortes, si tu ajoutes :
<touche><alt gr><touche><maj><touche><alt gr><maj><touche><fn><touche>

Cela te fait 27 caractres  graver sur chaque touches...

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Je ne comprend rien  ton calcul. Actuellement, le maximum est :
<touche><alt gr><touche><maj><touche>
Soit 3 caractres maximum par touche, pas 5 (et encore moins 27 ???). Par exemple la touche : <><2><~>. Hors, certaines touches ne comportent que 1 caractre comme <> et la grosse majorit correspond  2 caractres, sachant que les touches des lettres de <A>  <Z> vont de "a  z" et de "A  Z" avec un seul caractre grav. Par exemple, <E><> correspond  "e", "E" et "".

En compltant  3 caractres toutes les touches, a fait largement assez pour satisfaire 90% des utilisateurs et mme si je n'utilise pas "", "" ou autres, leur prsence ne me drange pas. Ce qui me drange, c'est, par exemple, l'absence de caractres comme ""*et*"", les "" et "" ect... Il manque aussi (en franais) le "blanc inscable" et le "tiret inscable". Mais il y a largement la place de rajouter a sans changer les claviers ni les habitudes.

D'ailleurs, en, parlant de graver des touches, les claviers des VT50/VT100 ou autres taient quasiment inusables alors que sur les claviers actuels, les touches finissent toutes par s'effacer rapidement ... ce qui est un vol manifeste car oblige  remplacer des claviers qui fonctionnent encore  merveille.

----------


## Neckara

> Je ne comprend rien  ton calcul.
> [...]
> Soit 3 caractres maximum par touche, pas 5 (et encore moins 27 ???).


Euh... non.
Pour la touche E:
<touche> : e<touche><maj> : E<touche><alt gr> : <touche><alt gr><maj> : <touche><fn> : e (bon ok, pas d'actions spciales sur un azerty)<touche><^> : <touche><^><Shift> : <touche><^><Alt gr> : ẽ<touche><^><Alt gr><shift> : Ẽetc.

Tu as un exemple des touches mortes bpo ici:
https://bepo.fr/wiki/Touches_mortes

----------


## Grogro

Pour ma part, les seuls caractres qui me manquent sur un clavier azerty ce sont les guillemets franais.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Euh... non.
> Pour la touche E:
> <touche> : e<touche><maj> : E<touche><alt gr> : <touche><alt gr><maj> : <touche><fn> : e (bon ok, pas d'actions spciales sur un azerty)<touche><^> : <touche><^><Shift> : <touche><^><Alt gr> : ẽ<touche><^><Alt gr><shift> : Ẽetc.


a ne rpond pas  ma demande, il est impossible de graver plus de 4 signes sur une touche. Ce que tu n'arrives pas  comprendre, c'est que je suis compltement nul au clavier. *J'ai donc absolument besoin de VOIR* les touches pour savoir ce qu'on peut faire avec. Mme avec le temps, il m'arrive de rechercher un caractre (par exemple \, !, | etc...)

----------


## Neckara

> a ne rpond pas  ma demande, il est impossible de graver plus de 4 signes sur une touche.


Oui, et c'est bien ce que je te disais :
"Tu veux le graver comment ?"




> *J'ai donc absolument besoin de VOIR* les touches pour savoir ce qu'on peut faire avec.


On va prendre un clavier de 100 touches, 22 touches mortes, plus alt gr et les majuscules, cela fait 8 800 possibilits thoriques.
Tu comprends bien qu'il n'est pas raisonnable de tout graver.

Sans compter, que la gravure ne veut en quelque sorte rien dire, car c'est bien le driver qui va dcider de quelle(s) touche(s) genre(nt) quel caractre.
Ce que tu peux mme configurer toi-mme.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Dcidment, tu n'arrives pas  a me comprendre.




> ...Ce que tu n'arrives pas  comprendre, c'est que je suis compltement nul au clavier. *J'ai donc absolument besoin de VOIR* les touches pour savoir ce qu'on peut faire avec. Mme avec le temps, il m'arrive de rechercher un caractre (par exemple \, !, | etc...)





> Oui, et c'est bien ce que je te disais :
> "Tu veux le graver comment ?"


Ce que je demande, c'est de graver des touches jusqu' *SEULEMENT* 3 symboles, pas 27 ni 10 000, juste *TROIS* (sachant qu'on pourrait mme en mettre 4). Il n'y a aucun problme pour faire a, vu que c'est dj le cas pour 11 touches du clavier de <><2><~>  <=><+><}> sur 48 possibles.

Mais, avec les 48 touches utiles d'un clavier AZERTY normal Franais, on arrive a graver 144 caractres diffrents avec seulement 3 symboles par touche. Pour les gourmands, on arrive  192 avec 4 symboles par touche. Comme je le disais, 144, c'est dj plus de 90% des besoins (et mme plus de 100% pour un Franais moyen comme moi). Avec 192, c'est encore pire (je n'en vois mme pas l'intrt).

Par contre, je n'ai jamais prtendu vouloir un clavier universel et normalis, a je m'en fiche royalement. Ce qui m'intresse c'est un clavier *COMPLET* pour moi. Et encore un fois, BEPO ou AZERTY, ou QWERTY, ou QWERTZ, ou mme ABCDEF, a m'est compltement gal vu ma mthode de frappe  vue.  :;):

----------


## Neckara

T'es pas facile  suivre.

Donc pour en revenir  ce que tu disais, on ne pourra pas graver ⁴⁵⁶⁷⁸⁹⁰ sur un azerty, car, si on se limite  4 caractres par touches, il faudra dj graver :
&1ˇ˛2~"3#˘'4{(5[-6[‑7`_8\9^0@

Or, ⁴⁵⁶⁷⁸⁹⁰ sont issus de touches mortes, et si on devait les graver, cela reviendrait  multiplier par 22 le nombre de symboles  graver sur un clavier.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Or, ⁴⁵⁶⁷⁸⁹⁰ sont issus de touches mortes, et si on devait les graver, cela reviendrait  multiplier par 22 le nombre de symboles  graver sur un clavier.


Tout ce que j'ai dit, c'est de rajouter "" sur la touche "" de mon clavier (et c'est pas une touche morte) a fait juste rajouter un caractre sur une touche pour rendre l'criture de "m" aussi facile que celle de "m" (pas besoin des autres sachant que "" est prsent lui aussi et je ne vois pas l'utilit de "" ni des autres. Multiplier par 22 ??? pourquoi faire ? c'est toi qui te fixes exclusivement sur les touches mortes, pas moi, d'ailleurs, je ne sais mme pas ce qu'est une touche morte. Pour moi elles sont toutes actives d'une faons ou d'une autre. 

Je parle de toutes les touches autres que <Ctrl>, <Alt>, <Maj>, <Tab>, <F1> ... <F12> etc... Donc, 48 touches sur mon clavier (le tien, je ne sais pas). Multiplier pas 22 sur chaque touche, a ferait 1056 caractres diffrents. Aucun pays latin n'a besoin d'autant de caractres.

----------


## macslan

> Tout ce que j'ai dit, c'est de rajouter "" sur la touche "" de mon clavier (et c'est pas une touche morte) a fait juste rajouter un caractre sur une touche pour rendre l'criture de "m" aussi facile que celle de "m" (pas besoin des autres sachant que "" est prsent lui aussi et je ne vois pas l'utilit de "" ni des autres. Multiplier par 22 ??? pourquoi faire ? c'est toi qui te fixes exclusivement sur les touches mortes, pas moi, d'ailleurs, je ne sais mme pas ce qu'est une touche morte. Pour moi elles sont toutes actives d'une faons ou d'une autre. 
> 
> Je parle de toutes les touches autres que <Ctrl>, <Alt>, <Maj>, <Tab>, <F1> ... <F12> etc... Donc, 48 touches sur mon clavier (le tien, je ne sais pas). Multiplier pas 22 sur chaque touche, a ferait 1056 caractres diffrents. Aucun pays latin n'a besoin d'autant de caractres.


Aprs il me semble que c'est surtout toi qui aimerai avoir ces touches l.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Aprs il me semble que c'est surtout toi qui aimerai avoir ces touches l.


Mais pourquoi refuser d'avance toute amlioration ? Je prfrerais largement un clavier avec des caractres qui ne me servent  rien qu'un clavier avec des caractres qui manquent. Comme je l'ai dis, il y a de la place pour beaucoup plus de choses que ce dont j'ai besoin. C'est juste que je pense aussi aux autres, mais en donnant des exemples qui me concernent moi. En fait, j'ai besoin d'une dizaine de caractres sur une trentaine possible en mettant 3 caractres par touches et prs de 80 avec 4 caractres par touche.

----------


## Neckara

Sinon, il y a toujours la possibilit d'utiliser des autocollants.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Sinon, il y a toujours la possibilit d'utiliser des autocollants.


Dj que les touches s'effacent toutes seules, la dure de vie avec des auto-collants sera encore rduite, surtout si ils se dcollent et se glissent entre ou sous le touches. Dcidment, je vous trouve bien gostes et intransigeants face a ceux qui prouvent des difficults avec les claviers existant et je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi des claviers plus riches visuellement peuvent  ce point vous dranger.

----------


## Neckara

Tu sais, des autocollants, a se rachte et a se recolle, et ce n'est pas pour ce que a cote que cela va ruiner ses utilisateurs. Sinon tu dois pouvoir utiliser des feutres spciaux pour crire sur ton clavier.


Arrte de te plaindre et d'attendre que le monde change pour toi. Essaye plutt de trouver une solution, que ce soit en crivant sur ton clavier ou en t'entranant  la frappe. Je te suggres des solutions, et tu me taxes "d'goste", et "dintransigeant", merci bien.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Je te suggres des solutions, et tu me taxes "d'goste", et "dintransigeant", merci bien.


Encore une fois, je ne vois absolument pas en quoi le fait d'avoir la possibilit d'un clavier plus riche en renseignements te gne tant que a. 

D'ailleurs quand tu dis que je suis seul ??? Alors pourquoi ce fil "*Un systme uniformis de clavier  l'chelle de l'UE serait-il compatible avec un clavier franais optimal ?*". Ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai ouvert que je sache, ni moi qui ai demand quoi que ce soit. Ce fil prouve juste que d'autres que moi se posent srieusement la question. Par exemple un des claviers proposs par l'AFNOR :

J'ai marqu d'un point rouge tous les emplacements encore disponible (13). Donc, non, c'est pas QUE pour moi, c'est une demande bien plus large qui a amen  rechercher une normalisation pour un clavier rpondant aux besoins des Franais (qui ne sont pas tous informaticiens). Comme je l'ai dj dis, ce clavier propos par l'AFNOR me convient dj pas si mal et c'est un clavier Franais, pas Europen. Pour rappel :



> *L'AFNOR lance une consultation publique pour le choix du clavier franais normalis * 
> *et propose une version optimise d'AZERTY et BPO * 
> ...
> Aussi, au dbut de lanne 2016, le ministre a confi  lAFNOR, lagence franaise de normalisation, la tche de se pencher sur llaboration dune nouvelle norme pour les claviers franais. Un groupe de travail a t mis en place, avec comme objectif de proposer une offre permettant de faciliter laccs aux caractres utiliss aujourdhui.
> 
> Aprs plus dun an de travail, lAFNOR a retenu deux propositions :
> lune trs proche de la disposition AZERTY traditionnelle (qui na jamais fait lobjet dune norme franaise). Parmi les objectifs de cette optimisation du clavier AZERTY figure le fait de permettre aux utilisateurs d'accentuer des capitales  sans s'en rendre compte   l'achat d'un nouveau PC, ou de pouvoir coder plus simplement, en limitant les contorsions pour atteindre certains symboles ;et lautre sappuyant sur la disposition ergonomique BPO qui est libre et met l'accent sur l'ergonomie, notamment pour limiter les mouvements des doigts, en se fondant sur le Dvorak, et intgre des caractres manquants dans l'AZERTY. Toutefois, il implique de rapprendre totalement son clavier....

----------


## Neckara

> Encore une fois, je ne vois absolument pas en quoi le fait d'avoir la possibilit d'un clavier plus riche en renseignements te gne tant que a.


Cela ne me gne pas, bien au contraire, je suis utilisateur d'un clavier bpo typematrix.

Mais je sais aussi m'adapter  mon clavier plutt que de me plaindre. Si j'ai un problme, je trouve une solution, le monde ne va pas changer au gr de mes envies et dsirs. Et pas besoin d'tre informaticien pour savoir utiliser correctement un clavier.

----------


## Jon Shannow

J'ai ajout en bleu, tous les emplacements libres pour placer des symboles/caractres sur le clavier. 
Avec les combinaisons de touches possibles, il y a de quoi faire un clavier europen !  :;): 

Je comprends trs bien ce que veux dire Pierre GIRARD, car, si pour ma part, je ne regarde quasiment jamais le clavier, mon pouse, elle et bon nombre de mes collgues, ont les yeux rivs sur celui-ci  la recherche des caractres. 
Pour les symboles/caractres non affichs sur le clavier, autant dire qu'ils n'existent pas pour eux. 

Donc, plus on mettra de caractres/symboles sur le clavier plus le nombre de personnes pouvant accder  toutes les possibilits sera grand. Donc, mieux ce sera.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> J'ai ajout en bleu, tous les emplacements libres pour placer des symboles/caractres sur le clavier.


Avec une erreur, de "A"  "Z", il y a "a"  "z". Tout le monde sait que <A> est <Maj> <a>, donc la place sous "A" n'est pas disponible dans la ralit   :;): 

Donc en mettant 4 symboles pas touches, a donne :

Avec en vert les possibilits supplmentaires et en bleu les caractres cachs mais implicites. J'ai ajout une possibilit d'volution pour la touche <Espace>.

On constate sans peine qu'on est loin d'utiliser 100% du potentiel de nos claviers.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Mais je sais aussi m'adapter  mon clavier plutt que de me plaindre. Si j'ai un problme, je trouve une solution...


Mais, qui a dit que je me plaignais ? Moi aussi je m'adapte, j'ai mme des tas de solutions palliatives, mais a ne mempche pas de penser qu'on pourrait faire infiniment plus pratique pour le bien de tout le monde et sans gner personne.

----------


## Michael Guilloux

*L'AFNOR dvoile la nouvelle norme de clavier facilitant lcriture du franais :*
*ce qui a chang avec le clavier Azerty amlior*

En 2015, le ministre de la Culture a sollicit l'association franaise de normalisation (AFNOR) pour que soit labore une norme pour les claviers franais : un clavier normalis au niveau national qui faciliterait la saisie dans la langue de Molire.

L'ide d'un nouveau clavier a t principalement justifie par le fait que le clavier Azerty - qualifi jusqu'ici de clavier franais - n'est qu'une modification lgre du clavier anglais Qwerty. De ce fait, le ministre de Culture estime qu'il n'est pas adapt pour la saisie en franais, surtout lorsquil sagit dcrire certains mots et caractres qui sont typiques au franais. Certains caractres comme la lettre    (c cdille), par exemple, n'ont pas d'quivalents en majuscule. Le clavier Azerty ne permet pas non plus d'crire des mots forms de deux ligatures comme    et   , sans parler des quivalents en majuscule    et   .

Dans le cadre de cette mission, en juin 2017, l'AFNOR a lanc une consultation publique pour le choix du clavier franais normalis. Prs de deux ans aprs la consultation publique, l'AFNOR a publi le 2 avril sa nouvelle norme pour les claviers franais, numrote NF ZF1-300. La norme propose deux modles de clavier comme cela tait prvu :  azerty  amlior et  bpo , mais avec des dispositions de touches un peu diffrentes de celles des versions initialement soumises au public. Ce qui porte  croire que les commentaires ont t pris en compte avant la finalisation de la norme.

La commission de normalisation a runi des opinions trs diffrentes sur lopportunit de dfinir un nouveau modle de clavier franais. Il y avait  la fois une trs forte demande pour ne rien changer et une demande contradictoire, tout aussi forte, pour tout changer. Cest pourquoi les membres de la commission ont souhait proposer ces deux modles, qui offrent les mmes possibilits dcriture, tout en rpondant  des usages diffrents.

Le modle  bpo  est aujourdhui reconnu comme proposant la disposition la plus ergonomique et efficace possible pour la saisie du franais, dautres langues europennes bases sur lalphabet latin, mais aussi pour la programmation. Il est rfrenc dans la norme dans une version optimise qui permet, par les touches mortes, de saisir encore plus daccents de langues europennes dorigine latine, ou les guillemets simples par exemple.


Le modle optimis d'azerty est probablement le plus attendu. Les 26 lettres de lalphabet et les chiffres ne changent pas de place par rapport aux principaux modles  azerty  connus, contrairement  certains autres signes tels que certaines voyelles accentues, larobase, la ponctuation, le dise (hashtag), les symboles montaires, les accolades, etc. Les volutions sont donc faciles  intgrer pour les utilisateurs intresss.


En un coup d'il, on voit l'apparition des ligatures : le    sur la touche O et le    sur la touche A. Certains caractres complmentaires ou proches ont galement t rapprochs sur le clavier : les accents aigu () et grave (`) sont cte  cte, sur les touches 2 et 3, les voyelles accentues ,  et  sont rapproches (sur les touches 2, 3 et 4). On remarque en passant qu'on peut crire maintenant un  sans faire de combinaison de touches. On remarque aussi le dplacement de  sur la touche U, le dplacement du c cdille () sur la touche C, le dplacement du dollar ($) sur la touche D et le dplacement du pourcentage (%) sur la touche P. On comprend facilement la logique derrire le dplacement de ces touches.

L'arobase (@) et le dise (#) sont dsormais sur la touche qui tait utilise pour le symbole carr () et le symbole tilde (~) se dplace sur la touche N. On note entre autres l'apparition du symbole de marque dpose () sur la touche R et de l'euro () sur la touche E. Les guillemets franais (  ) apparaissent aussi sur les touches 9 (ouverture) et 10 (fermeture)...

Les chercheurs ayant contribu  l'laboration de cette nouvelle norme estiment que le nouvel Azerty est  bien des gards suprieur  l'ancien clavier :

il contient l'ensemble des caractres requis pour saisir du texte en franais (par exemple ,  et ) ;il est conu pour tre plus ergonomique et permettre une saisie plus rapide ;il inclut presque 60 caractres supplmentaires pour la saisie de langues trangres, de contenu technique, etc. ;pourtant, les caractres restent faciles  localiser grce  des groupements intuitifs.
Ces chercheurs proposent galement un outil en ligne pour comparer le nouveau clavier Azerty  l'ancien. Il permet de voir l'ensemble des caractres accessibles en survolant une touche. Survoler un caractre sur n'importe quel clavier permet aussi de dcouvrir la position correspondante du caractre dans l'autre clavier.


L'objectif damliorer lergonomie du clavier et de faciliter la saisie du franais et lensemble des caractres des langues  alphabet latin prsentes sur le continent europen semble en tout cas atteint. Les fabricants de claviers pourront choisir de proposer un modle  azerty  amlior ou un modle  bpo , et ventuellement les deux modles. Reste  savoir s'ils font suivre la norme tant donn qu'elle n'est pas obligatoire.

Respecter la norme ninduit pas de cots supplmentaires pour les fabricants, hormis ceux lis  ladaptation de leur chane de fabrication pour graver les touches ou adapter le logiciel pilote. Mais ces derniers ne seront disposs  se conformer  la norme que si cela reprsente un intrt pour leur dveloppement, c'est--dire si les utilisateurs en font la demande. L'AFNOR pense en tout cas que les entreprises et administrations peuvent contribuer  l'adoption de cette norme. Par exemple, si elles dcident dquiper leurs salaris ou leurs agents de claviers optimiss, elles pourront faire du respect de cette norme une condition pour rpondre  un appel doffres.

Sources : AFNOR, Comparer le nouvel AZERTY  l'ancien

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des deux modles proposs par la norme ? Lequel prfrez-vous ? Pourquoi ?
 ::fleche::  Comment trouvez-vous le nouvel Azerty par rapport  lancien ?

*Voir aussi :*

 ::fleche::  MacBook : Apple poursuivi en justice par un groupe d'utilisateurs pour des pannes rcurrentes sur son clavier papillon
 ::fleche::  Le cofondateur d'Android prdit la disparition du clavier d'ici 20 ans pour tre remplac par la reconnaissance vocale et faciale entre autres
 ::fleche::  Un expert de Microsoft pense que le clavier est obsolte et devrait tre remplac par les assistants personnels comme Cortana
 ::fleche::  L'AFNOR lance une consultation publique pour le choix du clavier franais normalis et propose une version optimise d'AZERTY et BPO
 ::fleche::  Souhaitez-vous une refonte du clavier AZERTY pour faciliter la saisie en franais ? Le gouvernement franais souhaite amliorer le clavier franais

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

A titre personnel, le clavier AZERTY propos ne me poserait aucun problme. Juste une chose, le BPO propose un espace (et apparemment un tiret) inscable ... et pas le AZERTY ?

Par ailleurs, si "" est <AltGr><O>,  "" est <Maj><AltGr><O> Les touches <Maj> et <AltGr> tant trs loigne, a fera une belle gymnastique (idem avec toutes les autres combinaisons <Maj><AltGr><Touche>). a serait plus facile si les touches <Windows> et <AltGr> taient interverties (et la deuxime touche <Windows> de droite supprime ou remplac par une autre fonction).

----------


## Aiekick

ya que les francophone qui utilisent le AZERTY ? les espagnols / italien aussi ?

un clavier AZERTY en vaut deux

----------


## rawsrc

je voudrais savoir si certains d'entre-vous ont dj cod sur clavier BPO ? Parce que quand je vois la disposition, je pense que cela ne va pas amliorer le schmilblick.

----------


## arond

> je voudrais savoir si certains d'entre-vous ont dj cod sur clavier BPO ? Parce que quand je vois la disposition, je pense que cela ne va pas amliorer le schmilblick.


Le principe mme du BEPO est en contradiction avec le fait de taper du code : il est optimiser pour taper du franais alors que les langages de programmations sont en anglais donc sa doit pas donner de bons rsutats.

----------


## transgohan

Il y a  mon avis une erreur sur la touche G du BEPO...
Comment peut-on avoir un G minuscule ?  :;):

----------


## Shepard

Pour programmer j'utilise dvorak programmer, j'ai souri en voyant comment faire un underscore sur le nouvel azerty  ::P:

----------


## arond

La rtro compatibilit sa parle  quelqu'un ? 


Effectivement on peut ajouter pleins de fonctionnalit et tous bouger mais le plus important c'est que les gens qui ont tous appris avec l'ancienne norme ne soit pas perdu  ::roll:: .

Sa m'a prit 5 minutes et un logiciel appel paint pour faire a pas besoin d'avoir 300 de QI pour comprendre (et laissez moi vous parler de notre amis AutoHotkey qui permet de transformer le layout d'un clavier facilement)  ::D:

----------


## xelab

> Par ailleurs, si "" est <AltGr><O>,  "" est <Maj><AltGr><O> Les touches <Maj> et <AltGr> tant trs loigne, a fera une belle gymnastique (idem avec toutes les autres combinaisons <Maj><AltGr><Touche>). a serait plus facile si les touches <Windows> et <AltGr> taient interverties (et la deuxime touche <Windows> de droite supprime ou remplac par une autre fonction).


A priori la touche Maj  droite est toujours l.

----------


## Calmacil

> je voudrais savoir si certains d'entre-vous ont dj cod sur clavier BPO ? Parce que quand je vois la disposition, je pense que cela ne va pas amliorer le schmilblick.


Trois semaines dentrainement  5 - 10 minutes par jour et tu trouveras un confort de frappe ingal et une vitesse de frappe suffisante pour passer en full BPO sans te sentir frustrTrois semaines de plus en full BPO et tu retrouveras ta vitesse de frappe normaleAujourdhui je tape deux fois plus vite en BPO quen AZERTY avant la transition, je suis toujours satisfait du confort de frappe




> Le principe mme du BEPO est en contradiction avec le fait de taper du code : il est optimiser pour taper du franais alors que les langages de programmations sont en anglais donc sa doit pas donner de bons rsutats.


Cest vrai en thorie, mais dans la pratique le BPO est, de mon point de vue, infiniment suprieur  lAZERTY ou au QWERTY pour taper en anglais, et e mme si certains caractres courants en anglais (le W) sont excentrs. Le truc cest de faire le ncessaire pour apprendre  taper correctement avec un clavier. Comme je lai dit juste au dessus, cela ne reprsente pas un investissement prohibitif.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La rtro compatibilit sa parle  quelqu'un ? 
> 
> 
> Effectivement on peut ajouter pleins de fonctionnalit et tous bouger mais le plus important c'est que les gens qui ont tous appris avec l'ancienne norme ne soit pas perdu .
> 
> Sa m'a prit 5 minutes et un logiciel appel paint pour faire a pas besoin d'avoir 300 de QI pour comprendre (et laissez moi vous parler de notre amis AutoHotkey qui permet de transformer le layout d'un clavier facilement)


Dans ton exemple, il y a plein de caractres en double. C'est un peu con, je trouve.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais dans la pratique le BPO est, de mon point de vue, infiniment suprieur  lAZERTY


Peut-tre, mais *les gens dtestent le changement*, ils ne veulent pas faire d'effort pour apprendre quelque chose de nouveau alors qu'ils matrisent le clavier Azerty actuel.
J'ai connu un gars qui dfendait le clavier Bpo dans le monde rel, mais bon tout le monde avait la flemme d'essayer  ::P: 

Je trouve le nouvel AZERTY pas trop mal, il ressemble au classique.
AZERTY a t cr pour rpondre  un besoin technique, aujourd'hui la contrainte a disparu depuis longtemps, mais on continu dans la tradition et je trouve a cool.

----------


## TheGuit

> La rtro compatibilit sa parle  quelqu'un ? 
> 
> 
> Effectivement on peut ajouter pleins de fonctionnalit et tous bouger mais le plus important c'est que les gens qui ont tous appris avec l'ancienne norme ne soit pas perdu .
> 
> Sa m'a prit 5 minutes et un logiciel appel paint pour faire a pas besoin d'avoir 300 de QI pour comprendre (et laissez moi vous parler de notre amis AutoHotkey qui permet de transformer le layout d'un clavier facilement)


On peut toujours garder de la rtrocompatibilit ou des fois il vaut mieux la casser pour obtenir quelque chose d'efficace. Personne n'a dit qu'il fallait imposer a a tout le monde. Suffit d'avoir les deux layout d'installer pour switcher facilement de l'un  l'autre quand le PC est partager.

Je trouve le nouvel AZERTY trs bien, j'ai hte de pouvoir le tester.

Pour le BEPO a fait des annes que je pense  m'y mettre, mais sur portable c'est toujours compliqu.

----------


## Sodium

Ou alors il y a le clavier franais-suisse (qwertz) qui existe dj et qui est trs bien... pourquoi inventer une nouvelle norme ?
Les ligatures directement sur le clavier je n'en vois pas l'intrt, pour moi c'est le job de l'outil de saisie de texte que de les placer l o elles sont ncessaires.

----------


## Invit

> Ou alors il y a le clavier franais-suisse (qwertz) qui existe dj et qui est trs bien... pourquoi inventer une nouvelle norme ?


J'aime bien le quertz, mais pour le grand public la nouvelle norme AZERTY est plus facile  adopter. En plus, ils ont fait l'effort de mettre leur ego de ct pour rutiliser l'OSS ( peu de choses prs) sans tout refondre, c'tait pas gagn !



> Les ligatures directement sur le clavier je n'en vois pas l'intrt, pour moi c'est le job de l'outil de saisie de texte que de les placer l o elles sont ncessaires.


Trs peu d'outils de saisie le font, et je ne suis pas d'accord, ce n'est pas leur job de corriger la saisie de l'utilisateur pour pallier aux manquements des claviers dans chaque langue. Perso, je dsactive par dfaut la correction automatique, surtout pour les ligatures (parce que a dpend du format de sortie, parfois il vaut mieux crire oeuf que uf, si c'est pour que le  soit remplac par un carr au final).

----------


## Derf59

Perso le clavier azery "standard" me convient bien.

La seule chose que j'aurais aim, c'est pour les programmeurs de rapprocher  les "{([" (en touches 45)  des ")]}" (en touches +) en les mettant en touches 90 pour les avoir ctes  ctes

Et d'avoir un "Alt Gr"  gauche de l'espace (on a bien 2x shift, 2x ctrl)  ::): 

Le "Alt" ayant je trouve une utilisation trs limite (qui pourrait se compenser par un Fn + Alt Gr)

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Je viens de lire l'article . Il va falloir s'arracher les cheveux maintenant pour des les raccourcis clavier !

Enregistrer , rechercher , retour arrire , copier, coller , couper , modifier ... le fameux windows + L pour verrouiller une session ... Bref votre bpo c'est bien , je reste quand mme sceptique ! 

Pour ma part je fais souvent du traitement de donnes brute dans des fichiers CSV/Excel et consort ... J'ai pas l'impression que votre truc soit adapt !

----------


## Kulvar

C'est suppos tre quoi "Eu" ?

----------


## 23JFK

Ils ont une guerre de retard, l'avenir est aux claviers entirement programmables, il feraient de concevoir des dizaines de mapping et de laisser les gens choisir.

----------


## Sodium

> J'aime bien le quertz, mais pour le grand public la nouvelle norme AZERTY est plus facile  adopter. En plus, ils ont fait l'effort de mettre leur ego de ct pour rutiliser l'OSS ( peu de choses prs) sans tout refondre, c'tait pas gagn !


Mou, quand j'ai du passer d'aertzy au qwertz pour mon nouveau job a a du me prendre deux heures pour retrouver mes marques grand max.

----------


## Gorzyne

et on en parle de la disparition de la touche "click droit" sur tous les laptop, voire parfois de la touche "inser" (deux touches absentes du HP Elitebook largement diffus en entreprise mais galement sur d'autres modles) oblig de faire MAJ+F10 maintenant,  bah oui le click droit de la souris dplace le focus, c'est ok pour Mme Michu

ou de la touche {} qui ne sert qu' un seul mot de la langue franaise, le "o" certes courant mais bon...

----------


## Le_Bret

> Le principe mme du BEPO est en contradiction avec le fait de taper du code : il est optimiser pour taper du franais alors que les langages de programmations sont en anglais donc sa doit pas donner de bons rsutats.


je code en bpo depuis 12 ans sans problmeloptimisation se fait sur la frappe des 10 lettres les plus frquentes qui sont les mmes dans presque toutes les langues europennes dont langlais

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Ils ont une guerre de retard, l'avenir est aux claviers entirement programmables, il feraient de concevoir des dizaines de mapping et de laisser les gens choisir.


Avec des touches graves  la vole pour correspondre  vos choix personnels ?

----------


## Neckara

> je code en bpo depuis 12 ans sans problme


Je confirmes, je tape alternativement avec du bpo typematrix et de l'azerty simple, et le bpo me semble bien plus confortable.




> Avec des touches graves  la vole pour correspondre  vos choix personnels ?


Les typematrix ont un concept assez sympa de "skin" pour clavier.

http://www.typematrix.com/skins/

----------


## vadim

Bonjour,

  J'ai eu une petite ide en lisant cet excellent sujet. 
  En gnral, quand je pense a un truc d'autres y pensent aussi. (Merci le forum):chin

  Je lis donc *pile* ma premire ide dans le dernier post de Pierre GIRARD. Excellente analyse.
  "l'avenir est aux claviers entirement programmables, il feraient de concevoir des dizaines de mapping et de laisser les gens choisir."

  Certes, mais je vois un peu plus loin  : Mettre des touches *physiques* sur le clavier. H oui ... c'est l que se trouve le souci.
  A moins d'avoir des claviers qui ressemblent  des crans tactiles ... Je me dis bf ... pas envie de payer une fortune et je prfre les touches "physiques". 


    J'ai fait des programmes pour des scandinaves et leurs claviers sont encore autre chose, par exemple ,, concernant les danois.

    Mais pour dvelopper, j'ai trouv une astuce pour tester : le bon vieux code ASCII.

    Il y a moyen de transformer une touche # du clavier en un  ou bien un & en   la vole dans le code.
    Mais pour la livraison il faut retirer la rustine. Long, mais faisable (Programmes en Delphi) avec des directives de compilation . ::roll:: 

    Bon. Il y a aussi* les caractres asiatiques*. Monde mystrieux. Je n'ai aucune ide de que cela peut bien tre sur leurs claviers.  ::oops:: 
    Mais pour sr, les scandinaves c'est peanuts  ct.

   Donc voil. Pour finir, ce qui rapporte des sous, c'est de vendre le plus possible sur le maximum de clients sur toute notre petite plante
   Alors, sans doute vont apparatre les claviers programmables ressemblant un peu  des crans tactiles avec des touches dont la disposition et le sens seront programmables  volont.

   Cette discussion est trs opportune et nous rappelle un peu "La tour de Babbel"  ::furieux:: 

   Salut  tous

   Vadim

----------


## Sodium

Y avait eu un projet de clavier entirement programmable sur lequel chaque touche tait constitue d'un cran. Bon le prix tait estim autour de 400$...

Il y a srmeent d'autres projets du genre en cours, et aujourd'hui cela couterait beaucoup moins cher  produire.

Mais personnellement je n'y vois aucun intrt, je trouve le clavier quertz trs bien pour coder. Par contre je prfrais le clavier azerty belge au franais (galement prsent sur tous les claviers Mac), je ne me souviens plus exactement mais les crochets ou accolades taient plus accessibles.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Les typematrix ont un concept assez sympa de "skin" pour clavier.
> 
> http://www.typematrix.com/skins/


Oui, pourquoi pas, mais, ce que je vois ne correspond absolument pas au AZERTY propos par l'AFNOR ... qui par ailleurs me plais bien. a correspond encore moins aux modifications que moi, je ferais. De plus, ces "Skin" sont incompatibles avec mon clavier actuel => dans tous les cas, a m'oblige  en changer (et  changer d'habitudes). 

De plus, la disposition des touches de ce clavier ne me va pas du tout (il n'y a mme pas de pav numrique que j'utilise abondamment). D'ailleurs, le but de ce clavier est manifestement de gagner de la place sur le bureau, ce qui n'est pas ma proccupation principale ... au contraire, j'aime plutt les claviers de grandes tailles, lourds et stables.

----------


## Neckara

> Oui, pourquoi pas, mais, ce que je vois ne correspond absolument pas au AZERTY propos par l'AFNOR ... qui par ailleurs me plais bien. a correspond encore moins aux modifications que moi, je ferais. De plus, ces "Skin" sont incompatibles avec mon clavier actuel => dans tous les cas, a m'oblige  en changer (et  changer d'habitudes).


Je le prsentais plus en tant que concept (i.e. qu'on pourrait tendre pour d'autres claviers) qu'en tant que produit  acheter.




> De plus, la disposition des touches de ce clavier ne me va pas du tout (il n'y a mme pas de pav numrique que j'utilise abondamment). D'ailleurs, le but de ce clavier est manifestement de gagner de la place sur le bureau, ce qui n'est pas ma proccupation principale ... au contraire, j'aime plutt les claviers de grandes tailles, lourds et stables.


Ce clavier est trs confortable  l'utilisation.

Tu as bien un clavier numrique (en blue), que tu actives via la touch "num" en haut  droite. Sinon, tu peux utiliser la touche "fn" en combinaison de la touche pour taper le symbole bleu.

Aprs, si tu tape correctement  10 doigts, le pav numrique est quasi-inutile, je ne l'utilise jamais. Si tu alternes souvent entre chiffre et lettres, "fn" sera parfait. Une main sur "fn", une main pour taper. Sinon, la touch "num" est parfaite, la main gauche pour taper, et la main droite sur la souris.

Le but du clavier n'est absolument pas de gagner en place, mais de gagner en ergonomie, vitesse, et confort.


Plus de dtails sur les raisons de la forme: http://www.typematrix.com/2030/why.php

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Aprs, si tu tape correctement  10 doigts, le pav numrique est quasi-inutile, je ne l'utilise jamais.


Justement, je suis extrmement mauvais et je tape  deux doigts en regardant le clavier pour savoir ce que je fais (d'o l'importance d'avoir un clavier avec des touches bien graves et qui ne s'effacent pas toutes seules aprs quelques mois d'utilisation). Au mieux, j'en utilise 3 avec <Ctrl><Alt><Touche>. 

Bref, c'est comme au piano, au clavier, tout le monde n'est pas virtuose. C'est pour a que je considre que l'AFNOR a fait du bon travail.

----------


## 23JFK

> Avec des touches graves  la vole pour correspondre  vos choix personnels ?



Les nouveaux claviers ressemblent de plus en plus  des ersatz d'crans tactiles ou les touches sont remplaces par des mini afficheurs en papier lectronique.

----------


## Neckara

> Justement, je suis extrmement mauvais et je tape  deux doigts en regardant le clavier pour savoir ce que je fais (d'o l'importance d'avoir un clavier avec des touches bien graves et qui ne s'effacent pas toutes seules aprs quelques mois d'utilisation).


Sur les claviers (logitech K230) et skins que j'ai, les touches ne s'effacent pas, et elles n'ont pas l'air d'tre vraiment grave.

Aprs, c'est toujours bien de s'entraner  taper correctement, on gagne en temps et en confort.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Aprs, c'est toujours bien de s'entraner  taper correctement, on gagne en temps et en confort.


+1000

il faudrait remettre des cours de dactylo au collge. Pour tous.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Aprs, c'est toujours bien de s'entraner  taper correctement, on gagne en temps et en confort.


A 68 ans ??? pourquoi faire ? Ce qui est bien avec l'AFNOR, c'est qu'ils ne se proccupent pas QUE des lites ou des informaticiens, mais aussi de Mr Toutlemonde et Mme Michu.

----------


## Neckara

> A 68 ans ??? pourquoi faire ?


Raison de plus alors, ne serait-ce que pour rduire le risque blessures (douleurs poignets/main).




> Ce qui est bien avec l'AFNOR, c'est qu'ils ne se proccupent pas QUE des lites ou des informaticiens, mais aussi de Mr Toutlemonde et Mme Michu.


Il n'y a pas besoin d'tre une lite ou un informaticien pour apprendre  taper au clavier... on le fait d'ailleurs plus ou moins srieusement en primaire...

----------


## Drowan

Deux projets en cours pour des claviers : 
nemeio (cocorico, c'est franais !)
Sonder

----------


## 4sStylZ

> je voudrais savoir si certains d'entre-vous ont dj cod sur clavier BPO ? Parce que quand je vois la disposition, je pense que cela ne va pas amliorer le schmilblick.


Je saisie en Bpo depuis 2014 environ, jai cod pas mal avec sans problme. Cest relativement mieux que lazerty car les touches prsentants des caractres fermants et ouvrants sont rassembles. Mais avec mon recul je dirais que les gains sur le code sont minimes par rapport au gain sur la saisie du Franais en prose.





> Le principe mme du BEPO est en contradiction avec le fait de taper du code : il est optimiser pour taper du franais alors que les langages de programmations sont en anglais donc sa doit pas donner de bons rsutats.


Le Bpo est optimis en premier lieu pour le Franais et en second il permet la saisie de toutes les langues europenes. En vrit Azerty et Qwerty sont les antis pattern de lergonomie et Bpo est meilleur quAzerty pour lAnglais et mme Qwerty  ::): . Je pense que tu parle sans connatre rlement Bpo.





> Peut-tre, mais *les gens dtestent le changement*, ils ne veulent pas faire d'effort pour apprendre quelque chose de nouveau alors qu'ils matrisent le clavier Azerty actuel.
> J'ai connu un gars qui dfendait le clavier Bpo dans le monde rel, mais bon tout le monde avait la flemme d'essayer


Oui, cest un peu lallgorie de la caverne pour nous autres les bpotes :p. Mais rien ne sert de convaincre tout le monde. Je ne propose mme pas Bpo  ma propre famille, sachant pertinament que cest  trop tard  pour eux.




> Je trouve le nouvel AZERTY pas trop mal, il ressemble au classique* on continu dans la tradition et je trouve a cool.


En mme temps on pouvait pas faire pire quAzerty et Qwerty pour le Franais. Effectivement il est mieux, simplement du fait quil permettent de saisir plus de caractres de la langue Franaise. Peut tre que les fautes de ponctuations usuelles (e. g. utilisation de quote  la place dapostrophe typographiques) seront corriges par ce nouvel Azerty.

Sauf que ya une grande diffrence entre Bpo et Azerty. Derrire Bpo ya des gens qui passent du temps  compiler les pilotes Bpo pour les diffrents OS. Derrire Azerty V2 ya personne. Il y a une norme, mais rien derrire. Seul ladministration Franaise pourra provoquer un changement car elle seule aura lobligaction de demander aux industriels des claviers Azerty V2. Mais qui fera les layouts logiciels ?*Microsoft na toujours pas intgr Bpo alors que cest adopt depuis 2003.




> Pour le BEPO a fait des annes que je pense  m'y mettre, mais sur portable c'est toujours compliqu.


Pourquoi ? Un set de stickers  2 et hop. En vrais les caractres imprims ne servent  rien en Bpo puisquon saisie  laveugle trs aisment et avec peu dapprentissage (un peu dexercice de dactylo sur Klavaro par ex).




> Ou alors il y a le clavier franais-suisse (qwertz) qui existe dj et qui est trs bien... pourquoi inventer une nouvelle norme ?
> Les ligatures directement sur le clavier je n'en vois pas l'intrt, pour moi c'est le job de l'outil de saisie de texte que de les placer l o elles sont ncessaires.


ffectivement le clavier Suisse est le meilleur clavier pour saisir du Franais aprs le Bpo. Les avantages du suisse sont quil est intgr nativement par Windows et aussi quil ncessite trs peu dapprentissage et de modification de keycaps.




> et on en parle de la disparition de la touche "click droit" sur tous les laptop, voire parfois de la touche "inser" (deux touches absentes du HP Elitebook largement diffus en entreprise mais galement sur d'autres modles) oblig de faire MAJ+F10 maintenant,  bah oui le click droit de la souris dplace le focus, c'est ok pour Mme Michu


Ben non, on nen parle pas, car cette touche nest pas une touche dune disposition comme azerty / qwerty mais cest une touche intgre par les fabriquants qui choisissent dutiliser soit un emplacement de stouche standard (ISO / ANSI) soit lemplacement des touches. La norme AFNOR actuelle ne rgie que lemplacement des touches de la disposition, cest  dire tout sauf Retour / Suppr / Tab / les touches de fonctions etc
 savoir que cette touche est trs peu utilise selon les quelques sondages que jai crois sur le net.




> Oui, pourquoi pas, mais, ce que je vois ne correspond absolument pas au AZERTY propos par l'AFNOR ... qui par ailleurs me plais bien. a correspond encore moins aux modifications que moi, je ferais. De plus, ces "Skin" sont incompatibles avec mon clavier actuel => dans tous les cas, a m'oblige  en changer (et  changer d'habitudes).


 EZ-Reach (le fabriquant de TypeMatrix) fera rapidement un skin Azerty V2. Mais tout comme Azerty V2, changer de clavier fait changer ses habitudes. Aprs quand on se rend compte quen 2~3 mois de Bpo avec un clavier diffrente (Par ex le Typematrix 2030) on saisie plus vite quen Azerty, plus Franais, et surtout que *le confort et la sant* samliorent pour les annes  venir ben les habitudes valent le coup dtre bouleverses




> De plus, la disposition des touches de ce clavier ne me va pas du tout (il n'y a mme pas de pav numrique que j'utilise abondamment). D'ailleurs, le but de ce clavier est manifestement de gagner de la place sur le bureau, ce qui n'est pas ma proccupation principale ... au contraire, j'aime plutt les claviers de grandes tailles, lourds et stables.


Non le clavier na pas cet objectif, et en a bien plus.
En loccurence, le clavier est plus court non pas pour ton bureau mais pour que ta main est moins de chemin  parcourir pour atteindre la souris. Et a cest un constat quon fait de trs nombreux fabriquants / passionns de sorte que beaucoup dutilisateurs utilisent des claviers Ten key less (sans pav numrique) 80% ou alors mme des 75% / 60%. 
Mais a cest quun seul des arguments et il y en a dautres :*
 - Diminuer le travail sur les doigts qui ont le moins de musculature et viter les mouvements stupides (bonjour le petit doigt pour atteindre backspace / enter). Cela en centrant Enter / Del. / Backspace sur les deux index.
 - Supprimer ltagement des touches qui est un nonscence ergonomique fait pour viter que les marteaux des machines  crire se chevauchent.
 - Pouvoir utiliser les touches modificatrices (dead keys) via la paume de la main pour viter de dplacer le poignet pendant la frappe.
 - Augmenter la touche de la taille shift pour que lindex puisse latteindre quelque soit la ligne de frappe actuelle.
 - Avoir une distance de dplacement rduite pour les touches (un clavier low-profile en somme)
 - Un pav numrique intgr directement sous la main droite accessible via une touche morte. En somme, cest encore mieux quun clavier full size et cest rendu possible par le cot  matricielle / orthogonal .




> Deux projets en cours pour des claviers : 
> nemeio (cocorico, c'est franais !)
> Sonder


Je suis passionn par les priphriques de saisies et autres et si tu veut mon avis, le meilleur clavier cest celui quon ne regarde pas (sauf quand on parle deye-tracking haha). Sans interrupteurs correct et sans un profil de touche correct ces claviers ne seront jamais des priphriques ergonomie-friendly, rien de plus que des dmonstrations techniques interessantes.

En Franais il y a aussi des dispositions : 

Crako
Nmoliver : chiffres en accs direct.
Kaz
Flamme (bpo.ŵ)
Kikoun
bop
wop
Bpo dev
BOPY
BOPY
BPO
Frenporak
Dvorak-FR
Cur
Sylveno (INT bas sur la phontique).

Comme vous le voyez les passionns qui veulent  amliorer  la situation partent plus souvent du Bpo que de lAzerty :p

----------


## Drowan

> Le meilleur clavier cest celui quon ne regarde pas


Pour toi peut-tre. Mais beaucoup de gens tapent en regardant leur clavier.

----------


## Neckara

> Pour toi peut-tre. Mais beaucoup de gens tapent en regardant leur clavier.


Beaucoup de gens n'utilisent pas non-plus leur clignotant de voiture en tournant, cela n'en constitue pas pour autant une pratique souhaitable.

----------


## 4sStylZ

> Pour toi peut-tre. Mais beaucoup de gens tapent en regardant leur clavier.


Je crois quon ne sest pas compris. Je ne suis pas en train de dire que les gens devraient ne pas regarder leur clavier actuel. Tout simplement parce que leur clavier actuel (gneralement en Azerty / Qwerty / ou au mieux Franais canadien) fait que que cest trs compliqu, il ny a rien de logique et tout est fait pour quon aie besoin de dplacer ses doigts. Il ny a quavec beaucoup de pratique quon arrive  saisir  laveugle.
Ce que je dis cest quun bon clavier est un clavier qui permet naturellement au plus de monde possible de saisir simplement et quavec de lentrainement les gens devraient pouvoir se concentrer sur leur cran et ne pas regarder leur clavier, bref saisir  laveugle.

La saisie a laveugle, ce nest pas quelque chose quon doit se forcer  faire, cest juste un aboutissement logique et naturel dun bon clavier. Il ny a plus que quand on tape  une main parce quon a un sandwich dans lautre quon regarde les keycaps  ::): 

Et un bon clavier a se joue  beaucoup de chose : 

- La disposition (Azerty etc)
- Lemplacement materiel des touches. Full-size classique ISO/ANSI, HHKB, TKL, claviers splitts, clavier matriciels etc
- Les switchs qui conviennent  lusage quon fait dun clavier. Il faut aussi quil soient bien lubrifis procurent  un feedback important et qui senfonce correctement mme quand on atteint le coin dune touche.



- Les keycaps et leur profile. Souvent nglig, cest peut tre encore plus important et personnel que la qualit des interrupteurs.

----------


## Drowan

> Je crois quon ne sest pas compris.


Oui effectivement, comme tu disais cela en ragissant aux projets que j'ai prsents, j'avais compris "le plus important c'est le toucher puisqu'on ne devrait pas regarder son clavier", dans le sens o ceux qui regarde leur clavier n'ont qu'a faire des efforts.




> Je ne suis pas en train de dire que les gens devraient ne pas regarder leur clavier. Azerty fait que que cest trs compliqu, il ny a rien de logique et tout est fait pour quon aie besoin de dplacer ses doigts. Il ny a quavec beaucoup de temps quon arrive  saisir  laveugle.
> Ce que je dis cest quun bon clavier est un clavier qui permet au plus de monde possible justement de saisir trs simplement et quavec de lentrainement ils puissent se concentrer sur leur cran et ne pas regarder leur clavier.


L je suis tout a fait d'accord. C'est au clavier d'tre mieux conu pour que taper  l'aveugle soit plus facile.

----------


## Neckara

> Il ny a quavec beaucoup de pratique quon arrive  saisir  laveugle.
> [...]
> La saisie a laveugle, ce nest pas quelque chose quon doit se forcer  faire, cest juste un aboutissement logique et naturel dun bon clavier.


Je ne suis pas d'accord sur ces deux points.

Saisir  l'aveugle peut certes se faire avec l'habitude (efforts passifs), ce qui, je te l'accorde demande beaucoup de pratique.
Mais si on s'entrane (efforts utiles), en  peine une semaine, on peut commencer  taper en aveugle.

D'ailleurs, certaines coles anglophones apprennent aux enfant  taper en aveugle. J'avais en effet vu passer du matriel pdagogique permettant de cacher les touches du claviers.


Je pense donc qu'il vaut mieux se forcer pendant quelques jours  taper correctement pour en retirer les bnfices, plutt que d'attendre qu'ils arrivent.
Notamment, il n'est pas acceptable que dans des travaux bureautiques, e.g. prise de dposition  la police, qu'ils tapent  1MPM  un seul doigt comme s'ils venaient tout juste de dcouvrir ce qu'est un clavier.


Sur un azerty, je tape assez rapidement  deux doigts, je le confesse, mais ds que je passe au bpo typematrix sur lequel je me suis entran, c'est du 10 doigts facile.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est pourquoi certains ici sont contre ce clavier AFNOR ? 

Si vous n'en voulez pas, restez avec les claviers classiques qui n'ont aucune raison de disparatre, mais je ne vois pas quel mal il y a d'aider les nuls du clavier comme moi en mettant  leur disposition un clavier beaucoup plus complet. Pour moi, cette attitude est incomprhensible et montre un gosme assez extraordinaire.

----------


## Sodium

Parce qu'avoir 300 dispositions de claviers diffrentes alors que rien ne le justifie a met juste un bordel monstre.
Et quand on en cre une nouvelle cense tout uniformiser, ben a ne fait jamais qu'un 301me clavier qui ne sera au final pas plus adopt que les autres.

Le clavier franais-suisse est trs bien, on peut faire les majuscules avec accents sans soucis. A la limite, si ils tiennent absolument  avoir les ligatures, il suffirait d'ajouter une fonction qui la mettrait sur les deux prochains caractres tapps.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Parce qu'avoir 300 dispositions de claviers diffrentes alors que rien ne le justifie a met juste un bordel monstre.
> Et quand on en cre une nouvelle cense tout uniformiser, ben a ne fait jamais qu'un 301me clavier qui ne sera au final pas plus adopt que les autres.


Sauf que je suis prt a payer le prix pour avoir mieux.




> Le clavier franais-suisse est trs bien, on peut faire les majuscules avec accents sans soucis. A la limite, si ils tiennent absolument  avoir les ligatures, il suffirait d'ajouter une fonction qui la mettrait sur les deux prochains caractres tapps.


Mais pour ceux qui regardent le clavier car ... c'est comme a et ils n'y peuvent rien, si c'est pas grav sur le clavier, les combinaisons de touches, mme les plus efficaces ne servent  rien. En plus, avec l'ge, les facults d'apprentissage et de mmorisation diminuent. Alors, un clavier VISUELLEMENT plus complet est un vrai plus.

Et je ne vois toujours pas en quoi a peut gner ceux qui (contrairement  moi) n'en ont pas besoin.

----------


## Steinvikel

> Le principe mme du BEPO est en contradiction avec le fait de taper du code : il est optimiser pour taper du franais alors que les langages de programmations sont en anglais donc sa doit pas donner de bons rsultats.


Bpo  t conu pour optimiser l'criture, et non le codage, qui est entrecoup de nombreux symboles, qui dans une prose sont rares (voir absents), mais omniprsent dans du code.
C'est pourquoi on est , je pense, de plus en plus nombreux  tre sduit par les claviers o l'ensemble de la disposition alpha-numrique est personnalisable -->  chaque contexte ses avantages et inconvnients.






> Il va falloir s'arracher les cheveux maintenant pour des les raccourcis clavier !
> Enregistrer , rechercher , retour arrire , copier, coller , couper , modifier ... le fameux windows + L pour verrouiller une session ...


rien ne change sur les "fonctionnalits" --> 'ctrl' + 'lettre'
en revanche, pour les "caractres" --> c'est le but, rendre plus facile  plus de monde ...y compris issu d'autres pays.
la proposition,  savoir : faciliter l'adaptation  ceux qui travaillent sur plusieurs quipements / configurations / pays / langues...




> Pour ma part je fais souvent du traitement de donnes brute dans des fichiers CSV/Excel et consort ... J'ai pas l'impression que votre truc soit adapt !


...de quel truc parles-tu ? bpo, afnor'ty, ou afnor'po ?




> je code en bpo depuis 12 ans sans problmeloptimisation se fait sur la frappe des 10 lettres les plus frquentes qui sont les mmes dans presque toutes les langues europennes dont langlais


Si les 10 lettres les plus frquentes sont commune  toute l'Europe "latine", elles ne le sont pas dans le mme ordre, et encore moins sur les mmes squences /associations.
C'est pour a, entre autre, qu'il y a tant de claviers diffrents, mme au sein d'un mme pays (mondialisation).




> Y avait eu un projet de clavier entirement programmable sur lequel chaque touche tait constitue d'un cran. Bon le prix tait estim autour de 400$...
> (...) Mais personnellement je n'y vois aucun intrt, je trouve le clavier quertz trs bien pour coder.


Comme cit plus haut, il y a eu le Sonder, Le Nemeio (de LDLC), mais aussi le Optimus Maximux (avec des crans OLED)... il y a aussi des claviers  base de lvitation magntique (MagLev).
Ce qui est primordial pour un clavier en aveugle, c'est un retour haptique INSTANTAN. Si cette info sensorielle est absente, regarder le clavier devient ncessaire. C'est pourquoi les claviers "mcaniques" ont de beaux jours devant eux.
Les claviers MagLev sont trs rcents, prsent uniquement sur quelques modles d'ordi portable (merci aux brevets qui cotent la peaux des fesses et aux contrats d'exclusivits).
Ils prsentent l'avantage de disposer de touchent transparentes o l'cran (e-paper) est situ non pas dans la touche, mais sur la base du chssis --> adieux la fatigue mcanique des liaisons de donnes !  ::D: 
J'aimerais pouvoir en tester un, juste pour apprcier (mesurer) le rglage personnalisable de la force d'enfoncement, et du retour (rebond). On pourrait mme faire des touches vibrantes pour des tutos par exemple.




> Parce qu'avoir 300 dispositions de claviers diffrentes alors que rien ne le justifie a met juste un bordel monstre.
> Et quand on en cre une nouvelle cense tout uniformiser, ben a ne fait jamais qu'un 301me clavier qui ne sera au final pas plus adopt que les autres.


Il a pour objectif non pas de remplacer le clavier actuel chez tout le monde, mais de permettre une interface homme-machine plus souple au regards des diffrences culturelles ( commencer par la langue), dans les milieux d'activits professionnelles, o l'internationalisation, la mixit des nationalits, les collaborations, sont de plus en plus frquentes ...et o l'azerty dominant actuel (en France) s'avre tre un calvaire ds que l'on sort de l'anglais ou du franais ...pour *faciliter l'adaptation*  ceux qui travail sur plusieurs quipements / configurations / pays / langues...

news prcdente --> https://www.developpez.net/ (...) /l-afnor-devoile-nouvelle-norme-clavier-facilitant-l-ecriture-francais/#post10237095
(l c'est moi qui parle) Dans le cadre de la proposition,  savoir : faciliter l'adaptation  ceux qui travaillent sur plusieurs quipements / configurations / pays / langues... il est fort  parier qu'en plus des claviers existant, un clavier "commun" permettant plus de souplesse sur son utilisation, comme un accs  plus de caractres, serait disponible sur le march, permettant  tout ceux touch par cette problmatique, d'opter pour une solution qui mutualise les efforts. >> chacun apprend  se servir de ce clavier en plus de son clavier habituel, et l'effort ne sera  faire qu'une fois, et pas  faire pour chaque frontire.

conclusion au clavier europen :
Cela exigerait une unification des langues >> non
Pour unifier, il faut imposer une langue unique >> non (mais dans ce contexte uniquement) 




> Trois semaines dentrainement  5 - 10 minutes par jour et tu trouveras un confort de frappe ingal et une vitesse de frappe suffisante pour passer en full BPO sans te sentir frustrTrois semaines de plus en full BPO et tu retrouveras ta vitesse de frappe normaleAujourdhui je tape deux fois plus vite en BPO quen AZERTY avant la transition, je suis toujours satisfait du confort de frappe
> (...) cela ne reprsente pas un investissement prohibitif.





> si c'est pas grav sur le clavier, les combinaisons de touches, mme les plus efficaces ne servent  rien. En plus, avec l'ge, les facults d'apprentissage et de mmorisation diminuent. Alors, un clavier VISUELLEMENT plus complet est un vrai plus.


Le truc du "en une semaine tu frappes  l'aveugle" je trouve a optimiste, surtout pour de l'autodidacte. Encore faut-il atterrir sur les conseils pertinents ds le dbut... il y a quand mme de tout sur internet. ^^'
C'est important d'avoir tout inscrit sur le clavier, parce que quand on est pas encore prpar  saisir  l'aveugle, on ouvre pas une n'ime fentre pour visualiser le layout, on baisse la tte ...peut-tre que cela se sera invers dans 20ans, en attendant, a a toujours t comme a. C'est personnellement comme a que je suis pass des 2 doigts, puis 10, puis l'aveugle.




> Et je ne vois toujours pas en quoi a peut gner ceux qui (contrairement  moi) n'en ont pas besoin.


Ce n'est pas comme a que je le perois. Je les entends dire que les 2 nomes proposs sont moins bien que d'autres qui existe dj, et que c'est une erreur d'adopt ces 2 l en lieu et plas des meilleures solutions pr-existantes. En rsum : non pas que tu ne devrais pas en disposer, mais plutt qu'ils ne devraient pas te le proposer... si c'est  la place d'une solution plus aboutie.


Sinon, concernant la disposition, je suis plus enclin  perdre l'accs  une ou deux caractres en direct pour une touche morte, si cela porte sur un caractre peu frquent (c'est relatif), ET que cela me permet dobtenir un clavier plus "gnrique" dans le sens o je peux crire dans plusieurs langues. ex : la disparition du ''
Le principe d'instaurer des touches mortes pour chaque type de diacritiques, japprcie, mais encore une fois, on est vite limit aux quelques pays limitrophes. Aprs tout il vise avant tout le franais, mais l'internationalisation en Europe dans un second temps, non ?

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ... Aprs tout il vise avant tout le franais, mais l'internationalisation en Europe dans un second temps, non ?


Oui, l'AFNOR (*A*ssociation *F*ranaise de *NOR*malisation) vise le Franais. Par contre, cet organisme n'a aucune vocation  faire des normes pour le reste de l'Europe.

Et moi, j'utilise le clavier pour crire du franais, et rien que du franais. Or, tout le travail effectu par l'AFNOR va exactement dans le sens de mes besoins, c'est  dire pouvoir taper n'importe quel texte franais sans avoir  me creuser la tte pour savoir comment faire pour avoir un "" ou un "". Pour le "", rare sont les textes *o* ce "" n'est pas utilis (sauf faire une faute de franais) et sa prsence sur mon clavier est une excellente chose. Et quand j'cris "" ou "" je rage de ne pas pouvoir crire facilement    ou    avec des espaces inscable pour ne pas passer  la ligne suivante n'importe *o*. 

Et oui, pour crire en bon franais, rien ne vaut un clavier vraiment adapt au franais. Par contre, pour ceux qui font beaucoup de programmation, l'idal reste le QWERTY qui est le plus adapt  ce genre d'activit.

----------


## Steinvikel

Je me suis mal exprim, par "il", j'entendais le clavier (la disposition).

Le qwerty prsentes quelques avantages pour coder par rapport au azerty actuel, dans bien des cas (pas tous), le bpo est encore plus avantageux. Mais si l'on recherche  tout prix lefficacit, on reprogrammera son clavier, le mappage /layout... il n'y a pas de magie.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Mais si l'on recherche  tout prix lefficacit, on reprogrammera son clavier, le mappage /layout... il n'y a pas de magie.


Pas intressant pour moi, car avec le re-mappage : Ce qui est grav sur les touches ne correspond plus  ce que l'on vois. De plus, je suis bien dans l'incapacit de reprogrammer mon clavier, surtout qu'il faudra que je le fasse sous Linux, mais aussi sur mes machines virtuelles VMware.

D'ailleurs, j'ai dj des soucis entre Windows 10 et Linux, car la plupart des combinaisons de touches utiles sous Linux ne fonctionnent pas sous Windows. D'o l'utilit d'une norme pour avoir la mme chose dans tous les environnements.

----------


## Steinvikel

Je ne parle pas de remapper l'ensemble du clavier, mais simplement les quelques combinaisons usuelles  notre contexte prcis.
En codage par azerty, je ne compte plus le nombre de fois ou j'ai utilis [Alt Gr] ...heureusement j'ai fini par dcouvrir la prdiction /auto_compltion /suggestion.
Perso, pour cette usage, je ddie un raccourci spcifique pour basculer d'un layout  l'autre grce  un logiciel ( la manire du Alt + Shift pour azerty/qwerty).
je rorganise pas le "tri" des touches, mais en places simplement certaines en accs directe, ou touche morte, plutt que le trs lent [Alt Gr].

J'essai de rester assez proche de mon clavier, 6-8 caractres n'y sont pas inscrit, je m'en rappel trs facilement car je les utilisent souvent.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...J'essai de rester assez proche de mon clavier, 6-8 caractres n'y sont pas inscrit, je m'en rappel trs facilement car je les utilisent souvent.


Et bien moi, il me manque une bonne vingtaine de caractres, il m'arrive souvent de chercher sur le clavier les caractres que j'emploie moins souvent et il me faut mme un pense bte sur le bureau pour retrouver ceux qui ne sont pas gravs. 

Pour couronner le tout, le pense bte marche pour Linux dont les drivers claviers sont riches de possibilits, mais pas pour Windows dont les drivers ne permettent quasiment rien d'autre que ce qui est grav sur un clavier AZERTY normal. De plus, pas besoin de basculer d'un mappage  un autre, j'utilise exclusivement un clavier AZERTY ... sur lequel il manque des caractres utiles.

Encore une fois, vous raisonnez pour vous, avec vos connaissances et vos capacits, mais pas pour les milliers de gens qui ne sont pas informaticiens et qui ne savent mme pas qu'il est possible de produire des caractres non gravs sur leur clavier. Moi, je suis juste un "utilisateur avanc", et j'approuve  200% la dmarche de l'AFNOR. Pas besoin d'crire un bouquin "Le clavier pour les nuls", juste mettre au point un clavier pratique et complet pour les franais.

----------


## Neckara

> Pour couronner le tout, le pense bte marche pour Linux dont les drivers claviers sont riches de possibilits, mais pas pour Windows dont les drivers ne permettent quasiment rien d'autre que ce qui est grav sur un clavier AZERTY normal.


http://bepo.fr/wiki/Windows
https://support.microsoft.com/fr-fr/...oard-shortcuts




> Encore une fois, vous raisonnez pour vous, avec vos connaissances et vos capacits, mais pas pour les milliers de gens qui ne sont pas informaticiens


Je me souviens, c'tait hier encore, mentirais-je ma mmoire. Je me souviens de mon cours d'informatique o on apprenait par cur toutes les combinaisons claviers  ::roll:: 

Tu as un caractre que tu veux faire, tu fais une simple recherche Google :
http://letmegooglethat.com/?q=o+barr%C3%A9+clavier

Tiens, d'ailleurs, sur Libre Office : insertions -> caractres spciaux -> ils te donnent aussi le code Unicode.


Aprs, c'est marrant car j'ai de la famille, qui pourtant n'est pas informaticienne, qui a russi  rajouter des raccourcis touches pour taper dans une autre langue C'est marrant aussi, je me souviens au collge o on s'amusait  faire des caractres alatoire en tapant sur Alt + quelques nombres.


Aprs il est vrai que les claviers azerty (qui pourtant en valent deux), n'utilisent pas beaucoup les touches mortes contrairement au bpo:
https://bepo.fr/wiki/Touches_mortes

Le problme, c'est que le clavier doit rester simple si on veut s'y retrouver, donc on ne peux pas graver 50 caractres sur chaque touches.


Ce n'est pas une question d'tre informaticien ou non, juste de savoir se sortir les doigts du culs.
Je n'ai jamais eu de cours de clavier, j'ai tout appris en recherchant sur Google.

http://bepo.fr/wiki/Manuel




> Pas besoin d'crire un bouquin "Le clavier pour les nuls", juste mettre au point un clavier pratique et complet pour les franais.


a s'appelle un clavier bpo.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Je me souviens, c'tait hier encore, mentirais-je ma mmoire. Je me souviens de mon cours d'informatique o on apprenait par cur toutes les combinaisons claviers


Encore une fois, tu te places parmi ceux qui ont une formation informatique. L'AFNOR se place dans son rle de normalisateur pour concevoir un clavier pratique pour les milliers d'utilisateurs qui ont un ordinateur pour des raisons quasi obligatoire (par exemple pour leurs impts) et qui n'ont absolument aucune formation. As tu dj vu Madame Michu crire une lettre avec Word sous Windows ?

Par ailleurs, je ne connais pas "par cur toutes les combinaisons claviers", mais j'ai en mmoire des tas de choses beaucoup plus utiles pour moi en mmoire ... et dont tu n'as aucune connaissance pour la simple raison que a n'a aucun intrt pour toi. Bref, tu te places rsolument du ct des lites de l'informatique et mprise ceux (bien plus nombreux) qui ont des problmes avec l'informatique en gnral et le clavier en particulier.

----------


## Neckara

> Encore une fois, tu te places parmi ceux qui ont une formation informatique. L'AFNOR se place dans son rle de normalisateur pour concevoir un clavier pratique pour les milliers d'utilisateurs qui ont un ordinateur pour des raisons quasi obligatoire (par exemple pour leurs impts) et qui n'ont absolument aucune formation. As tu dj vu Madame Michu crire une lettre avec Word sous Windows ?


L'ironie n'tait pas assez vidente. J'tais en train d'ironiser sur le fait que les informaticiens n'ont pas de cours de "clavier". Savoir utiliser un clavier, n'a rien  voir avec le fait de recevoir une formation informatique.

La majorit des logiciels de bureautiques, j'ai appris  les utiliser avant mme qu'on ne me donne des cours. Il faut juste prendre le temps et la curiosit de cliquer de partout et d'apprendre ce que cela fait. Jusqu' apprendre des options/paramtres que mes parents ne connaissaient pas. J'tais en primaire  l'poque.

 cette poque, nous n'avions pas encore les tutoriels Youtube, faire des recherches sur Google c'tait leeeent (vive le 56K), je crois mme qu'on ne pouvait avoir qu'un seul onglets par fentre sur le navigateur. Je ne suis pas sr non plus que les mdiathque offraient des formations gratuites (?) d'informatique/bureautiques au publique.


C'est trop facile de baisser les bras  la moindre difficult, de prendre en excuse "oui mais moi je n'ai pas fait de formations en informatique" pour ne pas faire une simple recherche sur Google. Du LaTeX, j'ai appris  en faire tout seul, vous croyez que j'ai eu des cours ?
J'ai install un Linux en dual boot sur l'ordinateur de mon pre, vous croyez que j'ai eu besoin de lui donner un cours ?


Au bout d'un moment, oui, faut se sortir les doigts du cul au lieu de se contenter de la premire excuse qui vient.




> Par ailleurs, je ne connais pas "par cur toutes les combinaisons claviers", mais j'ai en mmoire des tas de choses beaucoup plus utiles pour moi en mmoire ... et dont tu n'as aucune connaissance pour la simple raison que a n'a aucun intrt pour toi.


Parce que tu crois que je me suis amus  apprendre tout l'UNICODE ? Je fais juste une simple recherche Google et apprend ceux qui me sont les plus utiles/frquents. C'est  dire 2E2E ⸮, et celui que j'avais oubli 37E ; (pratique pour troller ses amis dveloppeurs).  l'poque j'avais retenu le Alt+225 .




> Bref, tu te places rsolument du ct des lites de l'informatique et mprise ceux (bien plus nombreux) qui ont des problmes avec l'informatique en gnral et le clavier en particulier.


Quelle lite suis-je pour savoir faire une simple recherche sur Google, pire, ce ds la primaire.  ::roll:: 

Mais c'est sr que c'est trop compliqu de se sortir les doigts du culs et d'aller  une des formations proposes par la mdiathque du coin c'est trop compliqu de faire une simple recherche Google

Vous croyez que je me suis roul par terre en pleurant que je n'y comprends rien les fois o j'ai lu des articles scientifiques avec des formules de maths un peu compliques, ou que j'essayais de comprendre les formules pour l'ACP sur Wikipdia ?
Non, j'ai lu, relu, rerelu. J'ai recherch sur Google ce qui me manquait, j'ai essay de comprendre. Je me suis sorti les doigts du cul plutt que de m'avouer vaincu avant mme d'avoir combattu.


Aujourd'hui avec Youtube, vous n'avez plus aucune excuse.
https://www.youtube.com/results?sear...iliser+clavier

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...


Mais enfin, qu'as-tu contre moi ...et contre l'AFNOR. Personne ne t'oblige  changer de clavier et personne ne te le demande, ni ne le demande  personne. En quoi a peut bien te dranger si ce clavier adapt au Franais me plais et que je pense qu'il sera utile  de trs nombreux utilisateurs occasionnels de PC ? 

Alors, pourquoi tiens-tu absolument  m'imposer ( moi et  d'autres) un clavier qui ne me convient pas, alors que l'AFNOR en propose un qui me conviendrait  la perfection (ou presque) ? Pourquoi tant de haine ?

----------


## Neckara

> Mais enfin, qu'as-tu contre moi ...


Je n'ai rien contre toi personnellement.




> et contre l'AFNOR.


Je n'ai rien contre l'AFNOR.




> Personne ne t'oblige  changer de clavier et personne ne te le demande, ni ne le demande  personne. En quoi a peut bien te dranger si ce clavier adapt au Franais me plais et que je pense qu'il sera utile  de trs nombreux utilisateurs occasionnels de PC ?


Quel est le rapport avec notre discussion ?

De surcrot, moi-mme utilise un clavier bpo.




> Alors, pourquoi tiens-tu absolument  m'imposer ( moi et  d'autres) un clavier qui ne me convient pas, alors que l'AFNOR en propose un qui me conviendrait  la perfection (ou presque) ?


O ai-je ne serait-ce que tent d'imposer un clavier ?
Sachant que l'un des claviers que propose l'AFNOR est justement celui que j'utilise (bpo).





> Pourquoi tant de haine ?


Pourquoi veux-tu voir de la haine l o il n'y en a pas ?

----------


## Steinvikel

> Pour couronner le tout, le pense bte marche pour Linux dont les drivers claviers sont riches de possibilits, mais pas pour Windows dont les drivers ne permettent quasiment rien d'autre que ce qui est grav sur un clavier AZERTY normal. De plus, pas besoin de basculer d'un mappage  un autre, j'utilise exclusivement un clavier AZERTY ... sur lequel il manque des caractres utiles.


Pour reconfigurer un clavier, je prfre ne pas toucher au driver, je fait appel  un logiciel qui s'occupera de tout a mieux que moi... parce que c'est plutt obscure contenu de mes connaissances. En voici 3 :
Clavier+ (libre, sous GPLv3)
cration de raccourcci, remapage de clavier
http://utilfr42.free.fr/util/

AutoHotKey (libre, sous GPLv2)
permet  l'aide de scripts d'automatiser certaines tches sous Windows uniquement.
Initialement, il avait pour but de fournir facilement des raccourcis clavier, de crer rapidement des macros, et des automatisations logicielles par diffrents niveaux de comptence pour les tches rptitives sur des applications Windows.
It's used to launch programs, open documents, emulate keystrokes, Unicode characters, and mouse clicks and movements. AutoHotkey scripts can also assign, retrieve, and manipulate variables, run loops and manipulate windows, files, and folders. These commands can be triggered by a hotkey

AutoKey (libre, sous GPLv3)
automatisation pour linux  traver X11 (Xorg) n'est pas 100% compatible avec Wayland ...fonctionne grce  Python 3
https://github.com/autokey/autokey




> Encore une fois, vous raisonnez pour vous, avec vos connaissances et vos capacits, mais pas pour les milliers de gens qui ne sont pas informaticiens et qui ne savent mme pas qu'il est possible de produire des caractres non gravs sur leur clavier. Moi, je suis juste un "utilisateur avanc", et j'approuve  200% la dmarche de l'AFNOR. Pas besoin d'crire un bouquin "Le clavier pour les nuls", juste mettre au point un clavier pratique et complet pour les franais.


En ce qui me concerne, tout ce que j'ai exprim jusqu' maintenant n'est pas un raisonnement bas sur le contexte de ma seule personne, mais galement des gens que je connais, et des certaines situations dont j'ai eu cho, lu, etc. Je suis loin d'avoir pens  tout, mais j'ai des convictions. Et parmi celle-ci 2 sont prdominantes :
1) les gens ne savent pas chercher, du moins pas avec facilit, ni avec rapidit (je parle pas de vous, mais de gnralit) ...l'accs  l'information est un vritable problme que ce soit pour linux ou pour Windows, et c'est renforc par l'inondation d'info/intox, et info prims. De plus, il n'est pas possible de chercher quelque chose dont on ne conoit pas lexistence.
2) un clavier "trop" simple amne "trop" tt des complications ds lors qu'on s'carte du contexte pour lequel il a t pens.

J'ai arrt d'tre surpris de voir des gens (alors que je pensais que c'tait un acquis global) tre perdu pour comprendre comment utiliser les 4 symboles d'une touche bpo, alors que c'est la mme mcanique que la touche [] (avec 0 et @). Je leur rappel que 'shift' sert  accder au haut, et 'alt gr' pour accder  droite, les 2 pour combiner la diagonale... et tout rentre dans l'ordre dfinitivement.

Japprouve galement fortement la dmarche de l'AFNOR de changer un azerty compltement dpass. Ce que je souligne, c'est que le fonctionnement du clavier ne change pas, on utilisera toujours des touches directes, des 'shift' + ... des 'alt gr' + ... des 'ctrl' + ... 'alt' + ... pour des caractres ou des fonctions (ex: alt + f4, alt + 0201). Et qu'au vu de l'internationalisation que l'on connait, le polylinguisme croissant, etc. qu'il est dommage de faire un clavier franco-franais, et pas un clavier "lgrement" plus gnrique pour s'accorder sur plus de langues latine... comme la proposition que j'ai point plus haut (un clavier europen).

PS: normment de choses que nous, informaticiens, connaissons, ne sont pas d  notre mtier, mais  nos centres d'intrts. Il nous est d'autant plus facile de s'informer que l'on est dj sensibilis sur de nombreux sujets qui s'y rapportent directement ou non. Mais comme tout le monde, il y a galement normment de choses qui nous seraient passs par dessus si machin ne nous en avait pas parl, si on avais pas crois tel lien dans un forum, etc.
Je connais des info-graphistes, web-designeur, architecte (logiciel)... qui se doivent d'avoir une connaissance de certaines parties de leur PC, pourtant, aucun d'eux ne savent installer un Windows par cl USB.
Moi je sais faire a, le paramtrer, le tweaker, le hacker... mais je ne sais pas faire un yotta de ce qu'il font dans leur mtier. Pourtant, on est tous informaticiens.
Le terme "informaticien" est aussi vaste que celui de "scientifique"... ^^'




> Tu as un caractre que tu veux faire, tu fais une simple recherche Google :
> http://letmegooglethat.com/?q=o+barr%C3%A9+clavier


Cette rponse est un peu trop facile... aurais-tu oubli cette priode o tu cherchais  rentrer un alt + numro ? ...et que certains sites te proposaient " U+XXXX " sans prciser que le nombre tait  convertir en base 10, ou que d'autres sites dsignaient " 201 " mais qu'il faut toujours crire 4 chiffres, et donc commencer par un '0', sous peine d'appeler une autre plage de caractre.
Chercher une info particulire peut facilement amener nombre d'obstacles techniques qu'un initi ne peroit mme pas.




> Ce n'est pas une question d'tre informaticien ou non, juste de savoir se sortir les doigts du culs.
> Je n'ai jamais eu de cours de clavier, j'ai tout appris en recherchant sur Google.
> (...)
> Aujourd'hui avec Youtube, vous n'avez plus aucune excuse.


"Vouloir" et "pouvoir" sont 2 choses diffrentes, si "nous", utilisateurs de ce forum, sommes plus capable que la moyenne dans ce domaine, il n'en est rien pour Mr et Mme Michu.

Un exemple qui, mme pour toi, te prendra srement plus de 5min :
la touche "imprimer cran" (Print Scrn), possde une deuxime fonction "requte systme" (SysReq) qui permet l'envoi de commande par un processus d'interruptions prioritaires.
Sur linux c'est assez bien document, sur Windows faut chercher un moment avant de comprendre que pour l'utiliser faut utiliser 'Alt' en combinaison... et pour les lettres, le type de combinaisons, et les effets... je te laisse chercher... ; )

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Pour reconfigurer un clavier,
> Clavier+ (libre, sous GPLv3)
> AutoHotKey (libre, sous GPLv2)
> AutoKey (libre, sous GPLv3)


Dcidment, vous refusez de comprendre mon problme, partag par des milliers d'utilisateurs. 

Un clavier qui fait des choses qui ne sont pas graves sur les touches ne sert  rien, car on ne sait instinctivement pas "quoi" est "o". 

La proposition de l'AFNOR est radicalement diffrente, vu qu'elle propose un clavier "VISUEL" pour ceux qui regardent le clavier quand ils crivent un texte, quelque soit l'environnement, le logiciel, ou la personne. Et ce, y compris pour ceux qui crivent un texte sur PC moins de une fois par mois ou mme par an (merci de penser un peu  eux).

Ces claviers AFNOR n'enlvent rien  la plupart de ceux qui sont sur developpez.com/developpez.net, mais tous ceux qui utilisent un PC sans tre informaticien sont bien plus nombreux que les informaticiens toutes catgories confondues. Tout le monde ici, sans exception devrait applaudir les efforts de l'AFNOR pour facilit la vie de ces milliers d'utilisateurs anonymes qui ne mettront jamais les pieds sur ce Forum.

----------


## Neckara

> Cette rponse est un peu trop facile... aurais-tu oubli cette priode o tu cherchais  rentrer un alt + numro ? ...et que certains sites te proposaient " U+XXXX " sans prciser que le nombre tait  convertir en base 10, ou que d'autres sites dsignaient " 201 " mais qu'il faut toujours crire 4 chiffres, et donc commencer par un '0', sous peine d'appeler une autre plage de caractre.
> Chercher une info particulire peut facilement amener nombre d'obstacles techniques qu'un initi ne peroit mme pas.


Tu cherches et tu essayes jusqu' trouver, c'est comme cela qu'on apprend.

J'ai rcemment eu un problme similaire avec les import/export dynamique avec Webpack en node.js. J'ai mis du temps  chercher puis  trouver, je ne m'arrte pas au premier rsultat donn par Google.
J'administre mon propre serveur, je n'ai jamais eu de cours pour configurer mes diffrents services. L aussi, j'ai d batailler, enchanant les essais et les erreurs jusqu' ce que je comprenne le truc.

Faut pas croire que tout va nous tomber du ciel.




> Un exemple qui, mme pour toi, te prendra srement plus de 5min :
> la touche "imprimer cran" (Print Scrn), possde une deuxime fonction "requte systme" (SysReq) qui permet l'envoi de commande par un processus d'interruptions prioritaires.
> Sur linux c'est assez bien document, sur Windows faut chercher un moment avant de comprendre que pour l'utiliser faut utiliser 'Alt' en combinaison... et pour les lettres, le type de combinaisons, et les effets... je te laisse chercher... ; )


De ce que j'ai rapidement lu, n'est-ce pas devenu obsolte ?
D'ailleurs, mes claviers n'ont plus cette touche (bpo + azerty "compact"). Impr. cran tant soit sur F10 (bpo), soit sur "Dbut" (azerty compact).

Aprs, il me sera difficile de vraiment chercher sans avoir un Windows (ainsi qu'un clavier possdant cette touche) sous la main.  ::aie:: 

Aprs, il y a trois types de combinaisons:
celles lies au clavier/driver ;celles lies  lapplication ;celles lies  l'OS/Gestionnaire de fentre.

Pour les deuximes, gnralement tu vois les raccourcis touches dans les menus.
Pour celles lies  l'OS/Gestionnaire de fentre, tu as gnralement la possibilits de les configurer dans les paramtres. Le but n'est pas de tous les apprendre par cur, juste de configurer et de connatre celles qui te sont utiles.

Tiens un truc assez intressant:
https://www.memoclic.com/1744-window...s-clavier.html

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Pourquoi veux-tu voir de la haine l o il n'y en a pas ?


Parce que  longueur de texte, tu m'expliques que je devrais faire ce que je n'arrive pas  faire depuis plus de 40 ans (et que c'est pas  68 ans que a changera). Mme ton clavier BPO actuel ne me convient pas ... contrairement au clavier  BPO propos par l'AFNOR qui est plus complet au niveau des gravures sur les touches. Et laisser entendre que graver toutes les touches ne sert  rien vu qu'on DOIT savoir taper en aveugle est une forme de mpris pour ceux qui n'en sont pas capable. De plus, a n'est certainement pas la preuve que tu comprends le problme que tente de rsoudre l'AFNOR et que j'approuve  200% car c'est aussi MON problme.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ..."Vouloir" et "pouvoir" sont 2 choses diffrentes, si "nous", utilisateurs de ce forum, sommes plus capable que la moyenne dans ce domaine, il n'en est rien pour Mr et Mme Michu.
> 
> Un exemple qui, mme pour toi, te prendra srement plus de 5min :
> la touche "imprimer cran" (Print Scrn), possde une deuxime fonction "requte systme" (SysReq) qui permet l'envoi de commande par un processus d'interruptions prioritaires.
> Sur linux c'est assez bien document, sur Windows faut chercher un moment avant de comprendre que pour l'utiliser faut utiliser 'Alt' en combinaison... et pour les lettres, le type de combinaisons, et les effets... je te laisse chercher... ; )


Mr et Mme MICHU ne sont pas sur ce Forum, et n'y seront jamais, et la "requte systme" (SysReq), ils ne comprendront jamais ce que c'est ni en quoi a peut leur tre utile. La diffrence entre nous est que moi, comme l'AFNOR, je pense  tous ceux qui ne voient que ce qui est grav sur les touches de leur clavier.

----------


## Neckara

> Un clavier qui fait des choses qui ne sont pas graves sur les touches ne sert  rien, car on ne sait instinctivement pas "quoi" est "o".


Et tu me dis comment tu graves 137 929 caractres, et plus 89 raccourcis claviers, sur 90 touches ????
Tu me dis comment tu fais pour graver des raccourcis claviers qui dpendent de l'application que tu utilises ????

Rien qu'avec les touches mortes, il te faudrait graver ~ 23 caractres par touches, tu me dis comment tu fais pour t'y retrouver sur un tel clavier ???




> La proposition de l'AFNOR est radicalement diffrente, vu qu'elle propose un clavier "VISUEL" pour ceux qui regardent le clavier quand ils crivent un texte, quelque soit l'environnement, le logiciel, ou la personne. Et ce, y compris pour ceux qui crivent un texte sur PC moins de une fois par mois ou mme par an (merci de penser un peu  eux).


https://normalisation.afnor.org/actu...vier-francais/



> NB : lillustration ne montre que les caractres visibles sur le clavier  ; dautres caractres sont disponibles avec des combinaisons de touches


Pour l'azerty, tu retrouves presque toutes les touches sur un clavier "normal", seule la disposition de certaines changent. , , ,  ton traitement de texte les fait automatiquement.




> Ces claviers AFNOR n'enlvent rien  la plupart de ceux qui sont sur developpez.com/developpez.net, mais tous ceux qui utilisent un PC sans tre informaticien sont bien plus nombreux que les informaticiens toutes catgories confondues. Tout le monde ici, sans exception devrait applaudir les efforts de l'AFNOR pour facilit la vie de ces milliers d'utilisateurs anonymes qui ne mettront jamais les pieds sur ce Forum.


Encore une fois, quel rapport avec la discussion que nous avons ?

Pour rappel, j'utilise un clavier bpo




> Parce que  longueur de texte, tu m'expliques que je devrais faire ce que je n'arrive pas  faire depuis plus de 40 ans (et que c'est pas  68 ans que a changera). Mme ton clavier BPO actuel ne me convient pas ... contrairement au clavier  BPO propos par l'AFNOR qui est plus complet au niveau des gravures sur les touches.


 part les lettres mortes `, , , , μ, tu me dis ce qu'il y a vraiment de plus ?

Pour , tu peut faire ^+e, donc cela ne change pas tant que cela.
Pour les lettres mortes `, on ne les utilise jamais en franais, sachant qu'on a une touche . Aprs, on les retient facilement avec , .
, je ne sais mme pas ce que c'est.
, (crtl+S), idem, ce n'est pas compliqu  retenir.
μ, il faut juste retenir que Ctrl+G est la touche morte des lettres grecs.

L'AFNOR a juste ajout 6 gravures, tu en a encore plein qui ne sont pas grave.
ˇ/ĳə˘~˛ −≠≤≥′″˝`ĲƏ˙̛
ẞ̣̉,

Et je ne compte pas toutes les combinaisons de touches mortes.




> Et laisser entendre que graver toutes les touches ne sert  rien []


Parce que cela est physiquement et ergonomiquement impossible !




> vu qu'on DOIT savoir taper en aveugle est une forme de mpris pour ceux qui n'en sont pas capable.


Devrait*

Ce n'est pas une question d'tre capable ou non, mais de faire des efforts utiles pendant une semaine pour en tre capable.
Encore une fois, cela s'apprend dans les coles primaires de certains pays anglophones.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> Et tu me dis comment tu graves 137 929 caractres, et plus 89 raccourcis claviers, sur 90 touches ????


Quelle mauvaise foie ??? Depuis le dbut, je dis que ce qui est propos par l'AFNOR me conviens  200%. Bon pour ceux qui ne savent pas lire :
- Les claviers proposs par l'AFNOR me conviennent  200%
- Les claviers proposs par l'AFNOR me conviennent  200%
- Les claviers proposs par l'AFNOR me conviennent  200%
- Les claviers proposs par l'AFNOR me conviennent  200%
- ...
- Que ce soit la version BPO ou la version AZERTY, les claviers proposs par l'AFNOR me conviennent  200% parce que ce qui doit tre grav pour mon usage et pour un grand nombre de Franais se trouve effectivement grav sur les touches de ces deux claviers.

C'est clair maintenant ?

De plus, ce qui n'est pas grav est assez intuitif et facile  dduire, et la diffrence est vidente quand on compare :

Les deux touches <Maj> et <AltGr> sont dj utilises par le AZERTY commun (ce qui change peu les habitudes).

----------


## Neckara

> Quelle mauvaise foie ??? Depuis le dbut, je dis que ce qui est propos par l'AFNOR me conviens  200%.


Et tu dis aussi que les touches non-graves ne servent  rien

Faut croire que  ne sert  rien par exemple. Bah, toi tu t'en fous, tu n'as pas de proches/connaissances scandinaves.
Tu ne remplis pas des tableaux avec des donnes absents (N/A), tu n'cris pas des diamtres.

Idem, ≲≳≃, de mme que les lettres grecques, a ne sert  rien, toi tu t'en fous, tu n'cris pas de maths. Puis de toutes faon, avec les rformes, les collgiens et lycens ne vont plus faire de maths

Ou alors , , a sert  rien, encore une fois tu t'en fous, tu n'cris pas de documents commerciaux.


Il faut juste les touches que, _toi_, tu utilises, et les autres on s'en fout. Les personnes qui apprennent le polonais ou une autre langue des pays de l'est, on s'en fout. Par contre, _moi_, je veux le , parce que, _moi_, je fais de l'allemand. Alors c'est bien beau de nous sortir des grands discours sur Mme Michu, quand la seule chose qui t'intresse sont _tes_ propres besoins.


Et si demain on gravait toutes les touches, tu serais le premier  venir te plaindre que le clavier est illisible et que tu ne t'y retrouves pas.




> C'est clair maintenant ?


Parfaitement, oui.




> et la diffrence est vidente quand on compare


On parlait de bpo




> De plus, ce qui n'est pas grav est assez intuitif et facile  dduire, et la diffrence est vidente quand on compare :


En plus tu prends le "mappage", pas le gravage

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Dcidment, tu es de trs mauvaise foie 



> On parlait de bpo


Toi tu parles du Bpo (et pas celui de l'AFNOR). Moi, je parles des normes proposes par l'AFNOR pour TOUS les claviers Franais. Personnellement je ne suis pas un intgriste et je n'ai aucune religion  m'encombrer l'esprit. Ce qui compte, c'est l'aspect pratique.

Et dcidment, si tu sais lire, tu ne comprend pas ce que tu lis.



> En plus tu prends le "mappage", pas le gravage





> De plus, ce qui n'est pas grav est assez intuitif et facile  dduire...


et 



> ...Les claviers proposs par l'AFNOR me conviennent  200%...


Je pense que pour ma part la discutions est close. Le simple fait que tu refuses obstinment de comprendre ce que sont mes besoins et ceux d'un nombre considrable de non informaticiens dmontrent un parfait gosme. Heureusement, l'AFNOR n'a manifestement pas le mme tat d'esprit et pense avant tout  la grande majorit des utilisateurs.

Fin des dbats.

----------


## Neckara

> Toi tu parles du Bpo (et pas celui de l'AFNOR). Moi, je parles des normes proposes par l'AFNOR pour TOUS les claviers Franais. Personnellement je ne suis pas un intgriste et je n'ai aucune religion  m'encombrer l'esprit. Ce qui compte, c'est l'aspect pratique.





> Parce que  longueur de texte, tu  m'expliques que je devrais faire ce que je n'arrive pas  faire depuis  plus de 40 ans (et que c'est pas  68 ans que a changera). *Mme ton  clavier BPO actuel ne me convient pas ... contrairement au clavier   BPO propos par l'AFNOR qui est plus complet au niveau des gravures sur  les touches.*


Or j'avais bien montr que le BPO propos par l'AFNOR avait trs peu de gravures supplmentaires.
Dont la plupart tait soit inutile , , soit trs peu utilises μ, , soit faciles  retenir `.
D'ailleurs , et  sont dj prsents sur les bpo normaux "non-typematrix".

De plus, tu parlais des gravages, et nous montre une image de mappage




> *Un clavier qui fait des choses qui ne sont pas graves sur les touches  ne sert  rien*, car on ne sait instinctivement pas "quoi" est "o".





> *La proposition de l'AFNOR est radicalement diffrente, vu qu'elle  propose un clavier "VISUEL"* pour ceux qui regardent le clavier quand ils  crivent un texte, quelque soit l'environnement, le logiciel, ou la  personne.





> La diffrence entre nous est que moi, comme l'AFNOR, *je pense  tous  ceux qui ne voient que ce qui est grav sur les touches de leur clavier*.





> Et dcidment, si tu sais lire, tu ne comprend pas ce que tu lis.


Tu te rappelles au moins de ce que tu as cris ?




> Le simple fait que tu refuses obstinment de comprendre ce que sont mes besoins et ceux d'un nombre considrable de non informaticiens dmontrent un parfait gosme.


J'ai parfaitement compris ce que tu dis. Tu confonds juste _tes_ besoins, avec celui des autres comme je l'ai fais remarquer dans un post prcdent.

Il faut que les caractres que _toi_, tu as besoin, soient gravs, les autres, tu n'en a rien  foutre.  n'est pas grav ? Tu t'en fous, _toi_, tu ne l'utilises pas.

Les symboles mathmatiques/lettres grecs ne sont pas graves ? Tu t'en fous, _toi_ tu n'en as pas besoin. Les collgiens/lycens, tu ne les comptes pas dans tes "non-informaticiens". Les moticnes ne sont pas gravs ? Tu t'en fous, toi, tu ne les utilises pas. On s'en fout des jeunes.


Ne vient pas me parler d'gosme quand tu te contre-fous des besoins des autres et ne pense qu'aux tiens.




> Heureusement, l'AFNOR n'a manifestement pas le mme tat d'esprit et pense avant tout  la grande majorit des utilisateurs.


Encore une fois, rien  voir avec notre discussion. Cela doit faire 3 fois que je le dis.

----------


## Steinvikel

> Mr et Mme MICHU ne sont pas sur ce Forum, et n'y seront jamais, et la "requte systme" (SysReq), ils ne comprendront jamais ce que c'est ni en quoi a peut leur tre utile. La diffrence entre nous est que moi, comme l'AFNOR, je pense  tous ceux qui ne voient que ce qui est grav sur les touches de leur clavier.


J'ai prsent l'exemple de SysReq spcifiquement pour dmontr  Neckara que mme en connaissant plus ou moins le domaine, il n'est parfois pas aussi facile qu'il n'y parat de trouver une info spcifique.

ils ne comprendront jamais --> parce que personne ne leur en a parl, tout comme la touche arrt dfil', pause, inser', etc.
SysReq est fort utile quand ton PC  plant, et n'a pourtant pas gnr d'cran bleu, car bien qu'il est freez, cette touche permet spcifiquement de continuer  le piloter (relancer l'explorateur, fermer tout les programmes proprement, etc.). Je suis persuader que a vaut son pesant d'or pour beaucoup de personnes ce genre d'info.

Quand  Mr & Mme Michu, qui sont moins capables que nous dans ce domaine, font face aux mmes obstacles que nous, mais avec bien plus de difficults.




> Dcidment, vous refusez de comprendre mon problme, partag par des milliers d'utilisateurs.
> Un clavier qui fait des choses qui ne sont pas graves sur les touches ne sert  rien, car on ne sait instinctivement pas "quoi" est "o".


Je comprend que retenir une dizaine de caractres non gravs peut tre problmatique ...mais faut pas exagr, les 3 logiciels que j'ai prsent ne reconfigurent pas obligatoirement tout le clavier, on peut modifier juste une touche pour rajouter '' par exemple. Retenir UN seul caractre ne posera de problme  personne, encore moins si c'est le concern qui  choisi o linsrer dans le mappage, et encore moins s'il l'insert parce qu'il l'utilise souvent.

parce que a peut aider beaucoup de monde, je les cites  nouveau :
Clavier+ (libre, sous GPLv3)
AutoHotKey (libre, sous GPLv2)
AutoKey (libre, sous GPLv3) (pour linux)

@Neckara
SysReq est de moins en moins utilis, comme les autres touches de la mme zone, mais reste tout de mme encore utile aujourd'hui.  :;): 
Donc non, elle n'est pas obsolte, mais trs obscure. ^^'

----------


## Neckara

> @Neckara
> SysReq est de moins en moins utilis, comme les autres touches de la mme zone, mme reste tout de mme encore utile aujourd'hui. 
> Donc non, elle n'est pas obsolte, mais trs obscure. ^^'


Je me serais bien amus avec, le problme c'est que je n'ai plus cette touche sur mes claviers.  ::aie::

----------


## 4sStylZ

> Mme ton clavier BPO actuel ne me convient pas ... contrairement au clavier  BPO propos par l'AFNOR


LAFNOR na rien propos. La communaut Bpo a simplement saut sur loccasion de limminente normalisation des claviers Franais pour proposer une release 1.1 lgrement diffrente  lAFNOR.  ::): 

Juste un petit rappel sur un point important entre ces claviers norms ou non : 

Le clavier Azerty est rl. Il est utilis et il existe en tant que disposition logicielle.
Le clavier Bpo est tout autant rl.
Le clavier Bpo 2 norm par lAFNOR est tout autant rl (la disposition est tlchargeable sur le site Bpo)
Le clavier Azerty 2 norm AFNOR nexiste pas : Aucune disposition logicielle nexiste et nest en projet de dev  ma connaissance (La communaut sen fou, et il ne vaut mieux pas compter sur Microsoft et Apple). LAFNOR nest l que pour normer. Azerty v2 na jamais t test par quiconque et les dcideurs sur ce projet sont lAFNOR et la communaut qui a eu le courage de relire la norme Azerty 2 et de la critiquer sur leur site.

Une petite pointe dironie est quil y ai certainement eu une grande part dutilisateur de Bpo qui ai particip  la critique dAzerty 2 car ce sont des passionns par lergonomie.




> 9. O est-ce que je peux trouver ces nouveaux claviers ?
> La norme ayant t publie dbut avril 2019, il faut laisser du temps aux fabricants de se lapproprier et de dcider, ou non, de ladopter puis de proposer de nouveaux claviers optimiss. Les consommateurs intresss peuvent aussi prendre les devants et sadresser aux constructeurs de claviers, ou aux fabricants dordinateurs, pour leur signaler leurs souhaits.


Voyez  quel point la norme propose est irraliste. Elle indique que les fabricants adopteront ou non la norme (a : ok) et raliseraient des claviers dont la disposition logicielle nexiste pas, que ce soit chez les OS ou dveloppe par la communaut.




> Les gravures sur les touches. []


Les gravures des touches nont rien  voir avec la disposition. Un clavier que ce soit Bpo / Azerty etc ne peut pas avoir les gravures de lensemble des layers surtout avec ces normes qui amnent des caractres europens rgionnaux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Voyez  quel point la norme propose est irraliste. Elle indique que les fabricants adopteront ou non la norme (a*: ok) et raliseraient des claviers dont la disposition logicielle nexiste pas, que ce soit chez les OS ou dveloppe par la communaut.


a, c'est pour le moment. Il s'agit juste d'un pilote. J'ai un clavier AZERTY standard actuellement, a ne m'empche pas d'avoir un clavier non standard en pilote le Clavier franais Latin9 style Xorg v1.1 qui n'est pas fourni avec mon clavier. C'est mon choix !
Je suis sr que si la demande de clavier AZERTY v2 devient assez importante pour que des constructeurs ralisent de tels claviers, il y aura des pilotes pour rpondre  ces claviers (ce seront peut-tre mme les constructeurs qui les mettront  disposition). 
Pour l'instant, en effet, il n'existe rien. Mais, c'est assez normal, vu que a vient juste d'tre dcid.

----------


## Neckara

> a, c'est pour le moment. Il s'agit juste d'un pilote. J'ai un clavier AZERTY standard actuellement, a ne m'empche pas d'avoir un clavier non standard en pilote le Clavier franais Latin9 style Xorg v1.1 qui n'est pas fourni avec mon clavier. C'est mon choix !


Le problme, c'est que si on estime que le AZERTY v2 est  destination de Mme Michue, je doute que cette dernire soit prte  installer elle-mme un pilote.




> Je suis sr que si la demande de clavier AZERTY v2 devient assez importante pour que des constructeurs ralisent de tels claviers, il y aura des pilotes pour rpondre  ces claviers (ce seront peut-tre mme les constructeurs qui les mettront  disposition).


Le problme, c'est que sans le clavier, le pilote n'est pas trs utile (pour le grand publique), et sans le pilote, le clavier n'est pas trs utile.

C'est un serpent qui se mort la queue.





> Pour l'instant, en effet, il n'existe rien. Mais, c'est assez normal, vu que a vient juste d'tre dcid.


Pas vraiment, dans l'industrie on a tendance  anticiper les normes, jusqu' tenter d'intgrer le comit de normalisation.

Donc _a priori_,  part typematrix, les constructeurs ne semblent pas trop se mouiller.

----------


## Gluups

> Et tu dis aussi que les touches non-graves ne servent  rien
> 
> Faut croire que  ne sert  rien par exemple. Bah, toi tu t'en fous, tu n'as pas de proches/connaissances scandinaves.
> Tu ne remplis pas des tableaux avec des donnes absents (N/A), tu n'cris pas des diamtres.
> 
> Idem, ≲≳≃, de mme que les lettres grecques, a ne sert  rien, toi tu t'en fous, tu n'cris pas de maths. Puis de toutes faon, avec les rformes, les collgiens et lycens ne vont plus faire de maths
> 
> Ou alors , , a sert  rien, encore une fois tu t'en fous, tu n'cris pas de documents commerciaux.
> 
> ...


Pour les gens rods  l'AZERTY, l'AZERTY amlior est intressant, car il permet d'accder de faon beaucoup plus aise  , , , tout en ayant toujours accs aux lettres classiques.

Il est vrai qu'avec l'exemple illustr, si on veut arriver tt de ce ct, on n'a pas intrt  sortir un rt, parce que pour taper a ...
Mais a doit tre un oubli, pour les gens qui n'ont de  que tous les 36 du mois, il ne doit pas y avoir d'inconvnient majeur  mettre le  sur le AltGr I.
 moins de le mettre sur le AltGr O, et de laisser  sur le AltGr I comme sur le clavier Langlois.

Pour ce qui est du gravage, je pense que a ne sera un problme qu'un temps.

On fait bien des claviers qui affichent en dynamique les lettres tapes directement sur les touches (pratique pour changer de langue en passant le clavier  un collgue qui parle une autre langue), si on n'a pas vraiment besoin de cette souplesse a doit revenir bien moins cher d'avoir des touches dans lesquelles on peut glisser des vignettes, qui font apparatre les lettres. Dans ces conditions, on s'accorde un temps aprs installation du pilote, pour traiter les touches l'une aprs l'autre, appuyer dessus pour voir ce que a tape, et introduire la vignette correspondante. Encore que si on veut des sous-vignettes pour le coin qui reflte le AltGr ...

Et alors pour les petites jeunes qui arrivent il parat que BEPO c'est plus facile pour taper vite. Finalement, peut-tre faudra-t-il avoir sa configuration de clavier imprime quelque part  ct, comme a sur le clavier on pourra mettre des imprims comme des fleurs, a sera dcoratif.

----------


## Neckara

> Pour les gens rods  l'AZERTY, l'AZERTY amlior est intressant, car il permet d'accder de faon beaucoup plus aise  , , , tout en ayant toujours accs aux lettres classiques.


Je viens de tester sur mon azerty, j'ai bien  sur Ctrl+S, et  sur Ctrl+a. En revanche, j'ai  sur Ctrl+o alors que je devrais avoir .

 part normaliser, l'azerty ne change donc pas grand chose.

----------


## Marc_27

Les accents ! Je n'arrive pas  comprendre qu'avec le clavier AZERTY actuel il ne soit pas possible de faire des accents d'autres que celles prvues pour le franais... 
Parfois je dois crire en portugais, et je dois dire qu'il est vraiment pnible ('a' ou 'o' avec accent aigu par exemple)...

----------


## Neckara

> Les accents ! Je n'arrive pas  comprendre qu'avec le clavier AZERTY actuel il ne soit pas possible de faire des accents d'autres que celles prvues pour le franais...


AltGr+ : ^
AltGr+*: `
AltGr+, :  

Tiens d'ailleurs sur mes posts prcdents, je crois que j'ai invers Ctrl avec AltGr

----------


## Gluups

En effet car chez moi Ctrl A c'est slectionner tout le document, et Ctrl O c'est ouvrir un nouveau fichier.
(Il y a un lien en bas du message pour l'diter).

Bon, donc la norme est dj au moins partiellement implmente, mais tu ne dis pas o tu as eu ton clavier, alors a n'aide pas beaucoup.

Je peux aussi avoir  sur AltGr A et  sur AltGr I, mais moi c'est parce que j'ai install le clavier Langlois -et il faut donner des coups de Windows Espace, avant aprs.

----------


## Marc_27

> AltGr+ : ^
> AltGr+*: `
> AltGr+, :  
> 
> Tiens d'ailleurs sur mes posts prcdents, je crois que j'ai invers Ctrl avec AltGr


Il y a une configuration particulire  faire ? 
Je viens d'essayer et aucune de ces combinaisons ne marche pas chez moi...

----------


## Neckara

> Bon, donc la norme est dj au moins partiellement implmente, mais tu ne dis pas o tu as eu ton clavier, alors a n'aide pas beaucoup.


Cela date de bien avant la norme.




> Il y a une configuration particulire  faire ? 
> Je viens d'essayer et aucune de ces combinaisons ne marche pas chez moi...


Non, un simple azerty standard sous Linux.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Pas vraiment, dans l'industrie on a tendance  anticiper les normes, jusqu' tenter d'intgrer le comit de normalisation.
> 
> Donc _a priori_,  part typematrix, les constructeurs ne semblent pas trop se mouiller.


 voir dans le futur proche, l le BEPO a eu un peu plus de visibilit justement  cause de la publication de la norme, on peut esprer que d'autres constructeurs s'y mettent et que le public s'y intresse.

----------


## Marc_27

> Cela date de bien avant la norme.
> 
> 
> Non, un simple azerty standard sous Linux.


Il doit tre le fait que je suis sur Windows alors...

----------


## FMJ

Je suis pas prt  faire cet norme effort !!!!
3 semaines qu'il disait au-dessus ? Si c'est la mme chose qu'Office et son foutu Ruban : 10 ans plus tard, je dplore toujours un dficit de 50% en productivit !.....

----------


## 4sStylZ

> a, c'est pour le moment. Il s'agit juste d'un pilote.


Ben non. Ya pas de pilote pour azerty V2 comme je le disais.
Ou alors faut que tu me lenvoie a minteresse.

----------


## Steinvikel

c'est justement ce qu'il disait... que le pilote n'existe pas encore, mais que ce n'est qu'un pilote et que ce n'est pas problmatique pour le long terme --> a finira par apparaitre.
" a, c'est pour le moment. Il s'agit juste d'un pilote. J'ai un clavier AZERTY standard actuellement, a ne m'empche pas d'avoir un clavier non standard en pilote"

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

Bonjour tous, En fait, j'ai trouv personnellement pnible le passage du clavier AZERTY au clavier suisse, et j'esprais ne plus avoir  devoir m'adapter  nouveau. Manque de bol, j'habite maintenant en Amrique latine. Je regarde le clavier pour taper avec quelques doigts des deux mains. Tout ceci pour dire qu'au final, ma dernire adaptation ne m'a pas pos tant de difficult. La principale source d'erreurs qui subsiste concerne les touches A et Q, de temps en temps. Donc, pas de panique, on s'adapte assez vite, mais je dis bien: je regarde mon clavier pour saisir, parce que pour ceux qui ne regardent pas

----------


## Gluups

Oui, c'est clair que ceux qui ne regardent pas s'adaptent beaucoup plus vite.

----------


## Paul_Le_Heros

> Oui, c'est clair que ceux qui ne regardent pas s'adaptent beaucoup plus vite.


Je suppose que c'est une blague_! Au cas o c'est srieux, pour moi, je suppose que a aurait t l'inverse, mais je le saurais jamais.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Je suis mitig. Personnellement, plus facilement crire le Franais ou n'importe quelle langue ne m'intresse pas, rien que pour les langages humains il faut que je puisse changer de langue rapidement.  cela s'ajoute la programmation et le jeu, gourmands en touches de combinaisons. Du coup les claviers "optimiss" type Dvorak ou Bepo ne m'intressent pas, en dehors de taper un texte dans la langue pour laquelle ils sont conus, ce sont plutt de mauvais claviers. Avoir plus de symboles, ligatures et lettre trangres peut m'tre utile.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Jle jeu, gourmands en touches de combinaisons.


En mme temps pour les jeux tu peux aisment changer les keybindings (enfin, si le jeu est bien fait :p ), donc ce n'est pas un vrai argument :p

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

Ce que je trouve merveilleux, c'est tous ces intervenants qui nous expliquent : Je ne suis pas concern, donc a ne sert  rien. 

Ce qui caractrise notre socit moderne est l'gosme. On en a une dmonstration flagrante ici. Hors, personne ne vous empche de prendre le ou les claviers que vous prfrez. On n'enlve absolument rien  personne en proposant une solution en plus  ceux qui ont des difficults.

----------


## Gluups

Dans les premires pages du fil c'tait un message sur deux. Les gens commenaient  paniquer parce qu'ils pensaient que tout--coup leur clavier allait changer sans qu'on leur demande leur avis.

En dfinitive, il se peut quand mme que la discussion ait un impact sur les claviers qu'on trouvera en achetant une nouvelle machine.
Quand j'ai achet une nouvelle machine au Luxembourg, ce jour-l la boutique n'avait plus que des claviers allemands (enfin ... du moins, en soldes). M'en fichais, je ne regarde jamais le clavier, donc a m'a juste pris trente secondes de choisir le bon pilote.
Il y avait le feu car ma machine prcdente avait rendu l'me, et il fallait que je fasse de la place sur les serveurs de mail.
Si j'tais revenu la semaine d'aprs, probablement ils auraient eu de nouveau des portables avec des claviers franais.
Ce problme pourrait se poser bientt en France. Un jour, la boutique n'aura plus que des BEPO, si on veut du AZERTY il faudra revenir la semaine d'aprs. Ou l'inverse.
Bah, un jour  la suprette il n'y avait plus de pommes de terre, j'ai achet du riz  ::): 

a va demander un peu plus de souplesse aux circuits de distribution, mais il n'y a pas de raison qu'ils n'y arrivent pas. Pour la vente aux particuliers, je suppose que si un jour il faut attendre un peu pour avoir un clavier grav d'une certaine faon, ce n'est pas dramatique. 

Pour un clavier  utiliser en entreprise, je ne serais pas tonn de voir dbouler bientt du matriel adaptable. Si on doit pouvoir taper en AZERTY quand c'est le patron ou en BEPO quand c'est la stagiaire, il doit bien y avoir moyen de peindre sur les touches l'un dans une couleur, l'autre dans une autre. Aprs il y a les environnements internationaux, l on a dj l'habitude de passer d'un clavier  l'autre. Quand c'est possible on a un clavier grav selon les habitudes de celui qui utilise la machine le plus de temps. Mais quand on passe sur la machine d'un collgue, forcment, c'est grav diffremment, mais on utilise le pilote auquel on est habitu sinon on ne s'en sortirait pas. C'est si on doit regarder les touches qu'on est mal.

----------


## Sodium

> Ce que je trouve merveilleux, c'est tous ces intervenants qui nous expliquent : Je ne suis pas concern, donc a ne sert  rien. 
> 
> Ce qui caractrise notre socit moderne est l'gosme. On en a une dmonstration flagrante ici. Hors, personne ne vous empche de prendre le ou les claviers que vous prfrez. On n'enlve absolument rien  personne en proposant une solution en plus  ceux qui ont des difficults.


En quoi n'est-on pas concern ? Si les gens ne sont pas capables de s'adapter  un clavier, c'est un problme d'interface chaise-clavier, pas un problme de clavier. Passer de l'AZERTY au QWERTZ m'a pris environ deux heures. La plupart de mes collgues eux jonglent avec les QWERTZ au boulot et l'AZERTY chez eux sans aucun soucis. Et je ne regrette absolument pas puisque je peux maintenant faire tous les accents sans avoir  retenir leur code ASCII, mais aussi crire en allemand ou en espaol.

Et d'accord, je travaille au service info, mais on n'est qu'une quinzaine de personnes sur plus de 1000 employs.

----------


## Pierre GIRARD

> ...Personnellement, plus facilement crire le Franais ou n'importe quelle langue ne m'intresse pas





> En mme temps pour les jeux tu peux aisment changer les keybindings (enfin, si le jeu est bien fait :p ), donc ce n'est pas un vrai argument :p





> En quoi n'est-on pas concern ? Si les gens ne sont pas capables de s'adapter  un clavier, c'est un problme d'interface chaise-clavier, pas un problme de clavier ...


Ce ne sont que des exemples et tu ne tiens pas comptes des possibilits de nombreux utilisateurs. De plus, ce n'est pas un problme d'adaptation, mais un problme de mmorisation pour savoir quelle squence produire pour obtenir ceci ou cela. Les claviers proposs rsolvent en partie le problme en gravant plus de symboles sur les touches ... ce qui rend le besoin d'utiliser sa mmoire pour entrer un texte moins crucial.

Maintenant, il est vident que pour certains, respecter les rgles du Franais crit n'est manifestement pas une proccupation majeure. Mais moi, ne pas avoir , ,  , etc... visible sur le clavier me pose un vrai problme. 

Et si ces claviers AFNOR ne vous servent  rien, ne les prenez pas, personne ne vous y oblige, mais au moins, respectez ceux qui en prouvent le besoin.

----------


## Gluups

Si on peut changer de clavier en juste une combinaison de touches, ce n'est pas juste pour dcorer.
Plus on pratique de claviers diffrents plus on risque de les mlanger.

----------


## Drowan

> Si les gens ne sont pas capables de s'adapter  un clavier, c'est un problme d'interface chaise-clavier, pas un problme de clavier.


Ben non en fait, a marche pas comme a.
Quand un produit est mal conu, on dit pas au gens "tant pis, apprenez  vous adapter", on repense le produit.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Et si ces claviers AFNOR ne vous servent  rien, ne les prenez pas, personne ne vous y oblige, mais au moins, respectez ceux qui en prouvent le besoin.


Pour le coup je n'arrive pas  voir o vous voulez en venir. Personne ne s'est plaint de devoir passer  un BEPO, personne n'a jamais dit qu'il fallait absolument passer sur tel ou tel type de clavier, mais vous continuez de vous plaindre post aprs post en citant des messages pour y rpondre totalement  ct.

Du coup, prenez le clavier qui vous va, quitte  coller des stickers sur les touches, et arrtez d'accuser les gens ici de vous forcer  utiliser un clavier qui ne vous va pas (comment le pourrait-on, dj ?)

----------


## Sodium

Ah ben pour le coup si, je n'ai absolument pas envie de passer au BEPO. Il a l'air terriblement conte-intuitif avec ses accents partout au milieu du clavier (srieusement ils faudrait qu'ils rflchissent au nombre d'occurrences de majuscules avec accent dans un texte pour valuer la pertinence d'en faire des touches principales).

Il a l'air de plus d'tre particulirement adapt pour crire de l'anglais, donc tout sauf idal pour programmer ou mme faire des recherches Google puisque si l'on veut une rponse de qualit, mieux vaut aller sur des sites anglophones...

----------


## LittleWhite

> faire des recherches Google puisque si l'on veut une rponse de qualit, mieux vaut aller sur des sites anglophones...


[TROLL ON]
Vu les trolls qu'il y a sur les forums FR, en effet, les dbats de qualit ne sont pas nombreux  ::aie:: 
[/TROLL]

----------


## Sodium

Je voulais bien entendu dire "non-adapt"

----------


## Gluups

> Ah ben pour le coup si, je n'ai absolument pas envie de passer au BEPO. Il a l'air terriblement conte-intuitif avec ses accents partout au milieu du clavier (srieusement ils faudrait qu'ils rflchissent au nombre d'occurrences de majuscules avec accent dans un texte pour valuer la pertinence d'en faire des touches principales).
> 
> Il a l'air de plus d'tre particulirement inadapt pour crire de l'anglais, donc tout sauf idal pour programmer ou mme faire des recherches Google puisque si l'on veut une rponse de qualit, mieux vaut aller sur des sites anglophones...


Je ne pense pas que quelqu'un ait imagin qu'on veuille "passer au BEPO" : a serait une perte de temps.
L'ide qui a t vendue tait que les lettres les plus utilises taient aux endroits les plus commodes, et donc qu'il permettrait une frappe plus rapide, une fois enseign dans les coles. Apparemment tu remets a en cause aussi, dcidment c'est sa fte au BEPO. Il faudrait regarder a en dtail pour se faire une ide.
Pour ce qui est de taper de l'Anglais, pour le nombre de caractres accentus qu'il y a, on doit s'en tirer, non ?

----------


## Gluups

> Je voulais bien entendu dire "non-adapt"


M'en suis un peu dout. En bas de tes messages il y a un lien "Modifier le message".  condition de t'tre authentifi bien entendu.

----------


## Sodium

> M'en suis un peu dout. En bas de tes messages il y a un lien "Modifier le message".  condition de t'tre authentifi bien entendu.


Oui mais un peu tard une fois qu'on a t cit.




> Pour ce qui est de taper de l'Anglais, pour le nombre de caractres accentus qu'il y a, on doit s'en tirer, non ?


Eh bien dj il y a trois "E" sur les touches principales, j'ai du mal  imaginer dans quel cas cela pourrait ne pas tre au mieux totalement inutile et plus probablement handicapant.

----------


## Gluups

> Oui mais un peu tard une fois qu'on a t cit.


Tu peux prciser ?
De ce que j'ai vu le seul  t'avoir cit c'est moi, et j'ai corrig dans la citation.
Mais si tu attends encore un peu a peut venir  :;): 




> Eh bien dj il y a trois "E" sur les touches principales, j'ai du mal  imaginer dans quel cas cela pourrait ne pas tre au mieux totalement inutile et plus probablement handicapant.


Il y a un moment que je n'ai plus regard, j'imagine qu'on a voulu regrouper les occurrences du E pour que ce soit plus facile  mmoriser, car si tu mets le e sans accent au milieu (quand mme, je n'ai pas de chiffres prcis, mais regarde dj dans cette phrase, le nombre de e qu'il y a ...), l'accent aigu  gauche du clavier, et l'accent grave  droite, elles vont s'arracher les cheveux, les nnettes. Et une nnette est quand mme plus belle avec des cheveux, si possible longs, non ?

----------


## Sodium

[QUOTE=Gluups;10890143]Tu peux prciser ?
De ce que j'ai vu le seul  t'avoir cit c'est moi, et j'ai corrig dans la citation.
Mais si tu attends encore un peu a peut venir  :;): 

J'ai cru que LittleWhite avait cit la phrase en question, on va mettre a sur le compte de la fatigue  ::aie::

----------


## Gluups

::): 

Bon, maintenant, avec la tartine que nous avons faite l-dessus, il va falloir de l'imagination pour trouver quoi mettre  la place si tu corriges le message initial.

----------

